#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-27
<jester_> I'm having an issue with unity/ubuntu, whenever I select and drag something (an image, text etc.) the unity bar greys out and when it does that my cursor teleports to the top left of my screen.
<duflu> jester_: Sounds like you might have https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1041063
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1041063 in compiz (Ubuntu) "mouse pointer periodically leaps to left and top of screen in llvmpipe session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<duflu> Please comment in the bug report
<gotwig> morning
<gotwig> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses shows examples with Python 2 code
<gotwig> Python 3 Code is recommended for Ubuntu 12.10
<gotwig> rye: jo
<gotwig> someone up for helping me to fix a crtical error in my scopes :-) ?
<gotwig> Its becouse I ported my code to Python3 I think
<gotwig> Saviq: hey
<Saviq> gotwig, gey, wassup?
<Saviq> ...
<Saviq> *hey
<gotwig> Saviq: do you develop lenses/scopes?
<MCR1> duflu: Hi. Should new bugs against Compiz be reported with the GLES tag, when they are new ones (after the big GLES merge) ?
<Saviq> gotwig, not on a daily basis
<gotwig> Saviq: haha ;)
<duflu> MCR1: Only if you can prove it was r3320 that caused the bug
<gotwig> Unity should be independent from Compiz
<gotwig> Saviq: do you use Python 3?
<Saviq> gotwig, no
<gotwig> Saviq: so what
<MCR1> duflu: How can I prove that, except that I know what worked previously ?
<duflu> MCR1: Don't worry about it. I'll add the tag if appropriate. You can still log a bug and say it's "new"
<MCR1> duflu: For example the 3d windows plugin now creates visual artifacts - it was working perfectly before
<duflu> MCR1: If you really want, then create separate a branch of before (bzr branch -r3319 ....) to check the bug did not exist in 3319.
<duflu> MCR1: Already logged: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1024208
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1024208 in Compiz "[regression][GLES] td plugin has severe clipping/transformation glitches" [Medium,Triaged]
<MCR1> duflu: Oh - you were faster :)
<gotwig> Saviq: do you use Python 2 ?
<Saviq> gotwig, sometimes, is there a real question coming soon?
<gotwig> Saviq: eh, dont you have heard, whats happening with python 2 in 12.10?
<gotwig> Not recommended
<gotwig> couse you have to download extra libraries
<gotwig> for your scope
<Saviq> gotwig, as I said, I'm not writing lenses/scopes on a daily basis
<gotwig> Saviq: I am, too
<gotwig> writing lenses/scopes is not a thing, that you do daily, lol
<gotwig> mhall119: hey, there?
<mhr3> gotwig, lenses work just fine with python3, david already transitioned to py3 many of his lenses afaik
<gotwig> https://bugs.launchpad.net/onehundredscopes/+bug/1042096
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Ubuntu for bug #1042096 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042096). The error has been logged
<gotwig> mhr3: the wiki page seems not to use python 3 code for the tutorials
<gotwig> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses
<duflu> Compiz release 0.9.8.0 uploaded! https://launchpad.net/compiz/0.9.8/0.9.8.0
<mhr3> gotwig, it's a wiki, feel free to fix
<mhr3> although it's not even using python
<gotwig> mhr3: so what
<gotwig> "Full example" is missing
<gotwig> btw, would be great if someone could help me to package my app properly ;D
<gotwig>  I want to get it into USC
<mhr3> actually that wiki page is deprecated
<gotwig> mhr3: :D
<gotwig> mhr3: do you know why alpha channel support for png images got dropped for unity?
<mhr3> of course not
<mhr3> why would it
<gotwig> ?
<gotwig> I dont know
<gotwig> But you notice it as well, right?
<gotwig> No transparency in png images
<mhr3> no
<mhr3> kamstrup, ping?
<mhr3> nvm, unping :)
<jacobw> #755842
<jacobw> where's the bot?
<kamstrup> mhr3: le pongue
<jacobw> anyhow, #755842 is 'fixed released' in compiz/+milestone/0.9.8.0
<jacobw> what happens to compiz/+milestone/0.9.8.0? will it be released with ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-12.04.2 or pushed to precise-updates, precise-proposed or precise-backports before then?
<jacobw> i want to deploy this fix as soon as possible within my organisation, will packages for the new compiz-* versions be built by canonical or should i appy the patches and build the package myself?
<kamstrup> mhr3: nvm, didn't see I was unpung
<kamstrup> awesomest word "unpung"
<kamstrup> totally cromulent
<mhr3> kamstrup, cromulent indeed, mister cohen would be proud of you :)
<Mirv> jacobw: Compiz 0.9.7 branch is the one that's in precise and will be updated. the first upgrade was delivered Aug 15 and should already be deployed https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/precise-changes/2012-August/016991.html
<Mirv> it together with the Unity SRUs (stable release upgrade) should contain all the necessary fixes to improve 12.04 users' compiz/unity experience
<Mirv> there is already the next Unity SRU in pipeline as well
<Mirv> the 0.9.8 on the other hand, is now in Ubuntu 12.10 development version with the omission of the OpenGL ES feature work, which is being tested during this week and then pushed in with the real 0.9.8.0 version number
<Mirv> jacobw: ah saw your bug report comment, answering there
<gotwig> Compiz on Vesa is slow
<gotwig> why does Ubuntu use Compiz
<gotwig> this dirty window manager..
<gotwig> davidcalle: hey
<gotwig> mhall119: hey, there?
<gotwig> can someone help me with my scopes?
<gotwig> I ported them to python3, and now the results dont have images
<gotwig> lp:lens-cooking
<gotwig> I heard there is a nice new recipe manager out
<gotwig> I should add support for it in my cooking lens :-)
<gotwig> does anyone know how to make your quickly app translateable?
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169843/
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169843/
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169843/
<bobweaver> !naming-unity3d
<gotwig> bobweaver: whats up
<bobweaver> hey gotwig
<bobweaver> do you know any thing about how unity 3d is going to stuctured via naming ?
<bobweaver> I just overwrote the dash and unity core/common
<bobweaver> gotwig,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlOacuIldM8
<gotwig> bobweaver: we talked time ago
<gotwig> omg
<bobweaver> oh I am sorry my mind must of slipped it
<gotwig> in the video is my cooking lens
<gotwig> ;D
<bobweaver> :)
<gotwig> sexy
<gotwig> loool
<gotwig> but not at my pc
<gotwig> it works there
<gotwig> whats up xD
<gotwig> it works on other computer but not on my own, lol
<bobweaver> gotwig,  need to make a preview page for it :)
<bobweaver> gotwig,  look at your BBUS
<bobweaver> DBUS *
<gotwig> bobweaver: why
<gotwig> ;D
<gotwig> bobweaver: do you use the cooking lens?
<bobweaver> But for real there needs to be previews for pictures and for cooking news ect
<gotwig> I always wanna hear feedback, I get so little :(
<gotwig> bobweaver: you know, I have a project site, I reported all bugs on my own, so ..
<gotwig> ;D
<bobweaver> gotwig,  yeah I am using the cooking lens that is my computer in that video
<gotwig> bobweaver: you rock xD
<gotwig> thank you
<gotwig> bobweaver: do you noticed the last update? I added cooksunited, right?
<bobweaver> no I did not
<gotwig> bobweaver: since when do you use it?
<bobweaver> last night
<gotwig> bobweaver: awsom ;D
<gotwig> bobweaver: no problems ?
<gotwig> bobweaver: I ported it just a few weeks ago to python 3, for ubuntu 12.10
<bobweaver> had to play around with dbus naming convention
<bobweaver> but that was my own choice :)
<gotwig> I should add someday better filter options, there are no filter options at all yet..
<gotwig> now I have 5 sources for recipes
<gotwig> 3 dynamic ones
<gotwig> Cooksunited.co.uk/cooksunited.nl/chefkoch.de
<gotwig> bobweaver: do you know about cookety?
<gotwig> what xD?
<gotwig> bobweaver: btw, what are these coverflow effects? do you use the coverflow branch?
<bobweaver> that is pretty easy to use filters in the daemon file
<bobweaver> Yeah I hacked the coverflow file and alot more
<bobweaver> I would have liked to have taken and made case statements or if statements or whhole new files
<bobweaver> BUt I can not get a anwser from anyone
<bobweaver> but I think that some are looking at it atm to tell me (I hope )
<gotwig> bobweaver: hm, do you like QT?
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> I know a little
<gotwig> bobweaver: xD
<gotwig> bobweaver: http://grid.binarythumb.com/
<gotwig> bobweaver: I wanna make a fork with QT. But maybe I dont have enough skill / time
<bobweaver> I think that it is I will take a look
<bobweaver> This would not be that hard
<bobweaver> you want for harmony embed and desktop correct
<bobweaver> gotwig,  ^^
<bobweaver> Couple of things that I would change on that
<gotwig> bobweaver: it looks windowish-eightish, right?
<gotwig> ;D
<bobweaver> 1) twitter api and google contacts ,calender ,+1 ,shopping , Ubuntu SSO ,
<bobweaver> that a big 1
<bobweaver> XD
<gotwig> a big 1
<gotwig> ;D
<gotwig> Ubuntu One is soo proprietary :O
<bobweaver> there are other things also
<gotwig> I am so sorry, to say that
<bobweaver> that is not ubuntu one
<bobweaver> that is ubuntu single sign on
<bobweaver> here I will show you
<Debolaz> In the case of dropbox, is there really a strong need for an indicator? I know this strictly speaking isn't a Unity question, but if I were to design an application that behaved in a similar way to the dropbox client, should I provide an indicator for it?
<gotwig> bobweaver: I said what I said ;D
<bobweaver> go to my blog site
<bobweaver> http://ubuntustreetteam.tk
<bobweaver> gotwig,  ^^
<bobweaver> click on login
<bobweaver> that is ubuntu single sign on
<gotwig> Debolaz: what do you want to show with the indicator?
<gotwig> bobweaver: :D I know
<gotwig> its not even properly translateable xD
<gotwig> what a shame..
<gotwig> bobweaver: single sign one
<gotwig> bobweaver: oh nice, I want to create a usergroup in the area of cologne
<bobweaver> Debolaz,  createt it all then test then figure out the best for you
<gotwig> bobweaver: but there is too little interest, it seems. lol. there live 1 million people
<Debolaz> gotwig: Well, it occurred to me that I don't really need to show anything. If one want to reconfigure what is being synchronized, one can start the configuration program like any ordinary program. It might be of interest to show if transfers are currently going on, but it doesn't seem like there's a strong reason to have this information available constantly.
<bobweaver> Debolaz,  make a option to remove it
<Debolaz> If a new file is transferred, it seems this information can be provided through the osd.
<bobweaver> yes that would help and also if you can make it so that that can also be disabled
<bobweaver> what if you are uploading small things
<bobweaver> it would go nuts
<bobweaver> eachtime there is a transfer
<Debolaz> It might just indicate on a per-batch basis. Ie, "I see 100 new files" instead of telling about each and every one of them.
<gotwig> Debolaz: what you mean?
<bobweaver> if [ "$size >=  100mb ] then; notify-send $message1
<bobweaver> talk about errors but you get the idea
<gotwig> indicators are somehow deprecated
<gotwig> or at least they should be IMHO
<gotwig> apps should use the new unity icon things
<gotwig> you can show progress
<gotwig> and numbers with unity
<gotwig> do it.
<gotwig> that is the right way, not indicators, for such stuff
<gotwig> look at brasero. Its disabled.
<bobweaver> gotwig,  I am about to make a whole new way that indiators are acting and look
<gotwig> bobweaver: mockup?
<bobweaver> Debolaz,  you are not going to just add this to like deja-dup
<bobweaver> gotwig,  nope still waiting on core devs to get back to me
<bobweaver> But there going to be in the dash
<bobweaver> calender that I was making for the QT version is awesome
<bobweaver> ties in with google
<bobweaver> via api
<bobweaver> also mythtv
<bobweaver> well myth service api
<gotwig> nobody knows about *nix
<gotwig> :/
<Debolaz> bobweaver: I'm pondering making a sync client for ownCloud, because there are so many issues with the current one on Ubuntu.
<bobweaver> Juju Debolaz  ?
<Debolaz> bobweaver: I'm still not sure what exactly juju is, even though I've read tons of blog posts about it. :-)
<Debolaz> It's not been exceedingly well explained yet.
<bobweaver> it is a service from what I gather
<bobweaver> +1
<bobweaver> talk to jorge
<bobweaver> there is a juju channel not sure where
<Debolaz> Going to http://juju.ubuntu.com/ doesn't really make you any wiser what it is either.
<bobweaver> I tried to get a interview with one of them to put on my loccal radio show but ......
<gotwig> the juju logo is so funny
<gotwig> g2g
<bobweaver> cya gotwig  and yeah I would help make something like what you showed me today
<gotwig> bobweaver: :-)
<gotwig> bobweaver: next time I am going to work on cookety support for Cooking Lens
<gotwig> but it seems the author does not anymore care about cookety
<bobweaver> I do not know what that is
<bobweaver> but if it is the cooking network that would be great
<bobweaver> are you useing api or scraping ?
<bobweaver> ping davidcalle  when you get a minute could you help me with a scope ?
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/226030
<davidcalle> bobweaver, sure, where is there a branch somewhere?
<davidcalle> is there*
<bobweaver> sure I will push now
<bobweaver> thanks david you rck brother
<bobweaver> rock *
<bobweavertv> er bzr explorer crashed my machine
<smoser> hey. so 'ive just dist-upgraded, running quantal today.
<bobweavertv> davidcalle,  https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/mythtv-scope
<smoser> and 2 displays (laptop and external). having issues. the displays settings seems to not have affect on the launcher bar. it shows on both screens reguardless of setting.
<smoser> same is true with sticky edges
<smoser> and the panels will not hide despite the settings in 'Appearance'
<smoser> anyone else seeing such things ?
<smoser> really annoying
<bobweavertv> smoser,  what is apt-cache policy unity
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1170056/
<bobweavertv> yeah I have the same on e installed and am getting no troubles what is yu formfator set to ? auto ? '
<smoser> formfactor?
<smoser> you'll have to dumb it down for me :)
<bobweavertv> ok
<bobweavertv> open dconf editor
<bobweavertv> if you do not have it install it
<smoser> automatic
<bobweavertv> change to desktop ?
<bobweavertv> unless this is a notebook ?
<smoser> its a laptop
<smoser> its just plugged into an external display
<bobweavertv> use desktop then but I am not sure that that is the trouble
<davidcalle> bobweavertv, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/mythtv-scope/view/head:/lib/mythtvapi.py your issue is here, findBE () returns MYTHPROTOCOLPORT, but if  results is empty, MYTHPROTOCOLPORT doesn't exist. You need to declare MYTHPROTOCOLPORT before the loop on line 32, MYTHPROTOCOLPORT=None on line 31 for example.
<smoser> it doesn't seem to change anything
<bobweavertv> davidcalle,  you are awesome
<davidcalle> bobweavertv, no problem, and kudos for all your UbuntuTV work, it's impressive :)
<bobweavertv> not as impressive as the news lens and scope in the tv :)
<bobweavertv> I need to learn more python or at least use it more often as I am a c++ guy soon though :) thanks again
<smoser> well, hti si smor ethan a bit annoying.
<smoser> this is more than a bit annoying (apparently i can't type)
<bobweavertv> ouch
<bobweavertv> davidcalle,  that did the trick thanks a ton
<davidcalle> bobweavertv, no problem ;)
<bobweavertv> I now have mythtv in my unity 3d TV
<bobweavertv> but I must set up my mthtv backend better
<smoser> so. after upgrading (quantal last week-ish to quantal today), i see the following issues:
<smoser>  * i can' make "auto hide the launcher", "sticky edges" or "launcher placement" work. it wont hide, appears on all displays, and i have that annoying sticky edges.
<smoser>  * if i reboot, i lose any settings that I set in ccsm (ie, keybindings for running commands and switching screens).
<smoser>   this can also be triggered by logging out, logging in at console and killing any unity related process
<bobweavertv> ccsm unity3d arch nemesis
<antarus> I'm curious why notify-osd doens't seem to allow hyperlinks in messages?
<seb128> what do you mean?
<antarus> I mean I want a notification with clickable hyperlinks in it?
<bobweavertv> linkaroo="http://ubuntu.com"; notify-send "this is a $linkaroo";
<antarus> Its not clickable though :/
<bobweavertv> yeah I am noticing that also
<antarus> the spec seems to not care about this use case
<bobweavertv> I guess look at how notify-send is working
<antarus> well I assume it is just talking to notify-osd over dbus
<bobweavertv> also \n should also be new line but no workey
<antarus> basically I wnat to dump the gnome stuff and just do a browser plugin; but my co-workers keep pestering me to see if notify-osd can do what we want
<antarus> it seems not though :/
<antarus> unless I write an actual unity widget thing
<bobweavertv> !bug 280840
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 280840 in Gwibber "Links in libnotify bubbles not clickable" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280840
 * antarus loks
<antarus> er looks*
<antarus> ahh now there is the problem of mousing over the notification hides it ;)
<loklaan> does the unity panel support drag & drop?
<loklaan> and i do mean the panel, not the launcher
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-28
<Guest22894> can anyone help with a qquestion?
<Guest22894> ?
<Guest22894> no?
<MCR1> bschaefer: Hi :) Your better-wording branch has been finally merged. I have deleted and recreated my branch to fix the hardcoded "Alt+Space" based on latest unity, but it needs approval: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge.fix-hardcoded-keys-part1/+merge/121545
<MCR1> duflu: Hi :) Merging the GLES branch was imho a little bit too early maybe, I had to revert to r3319 here at least. Compiz was crashing on me all the time and loads of new bugs showed that have not been there before...
<duflu> MCR1: If there are any crashes/bugs, please prove it and log them :)
<MCR1> duflu: I filed some of them already, but you can imagine that the reduced functionality and non-working plugins hurt...
<duflu> MCR1: As far as I know, all Ubuntu plugins are fully functional. What are the bugs?
<MCR1> for example 3d-windows do not work anymore (no Ubuntu default, I know)
<MCR1> or my second screen is rendered black while moving a window in expo mode
<duflu> MCR1: Bug id?
<MCR1> or the text is rendered with black background
<MCR1> one moment
<MCR1> bug 1041822
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1041822 in Compiz "Expo: Miniature of second display is rendered completely black while moving a window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041822
<MCR1> bug 1042132
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1042132 in Compiz "[GLES] Regression: Text background rendering broken - black rectangle instead of rectangle with rounded edges and transparency is drawn" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042132
<MCR1> I am now back on r3319, because as I said r3320+ crashed on me all the time - I could not get it to run with Unity trunk
<MCR1> now everything is back to stable here
<duflu> MCR1: Sorry, something has gone wrong with the group subscriptions and your bugs never arrived in my email. Also, if there is a crash then please create a bug and discuss it there
<MCR1> I should have some crash logs dumped, but I forgot where those were saved...
<duflu> MCR1: /var/crash
<MCR1> thx
<duflu> MCR1: What video driver do you use?
<MCR1> gallium
<MCR1> ATI opensource
<duflu> MCR1: OK radeon
<MCR1> HD 5750 here
<MCR1> the last time I tried fglrx failed on qu, but I did not try the latest one yet
<MCR1> Unfortunately I have already cleaned up the crash logs :P
<MCR1> duflu: Yeah, I already thought about filing a bug regarding the launchpad mails - If I file a bug and you add a comment I never get informed about it - that is quite bad
<MCR1> it looks like everyone would ignore each other
<duflu> MCR1: Sounds like a launchpad bug http://launchpad.net/launchpad
<MCR1> yes, probably this should be reported
<MCR1> duflu: I've asked on the launchpad channel what this not-sending email launchpad thing is all about for now...
<duflu> MCR1: Using wobbly
<duflu> ?
<duflu> As in wobbly in expo?
<MCR1> yes
<duflu> MCR1: That's a very important detail. Please mention it in your expo bug(s)
<MCR1> duflu: ok
<MCR1> duflu: I have reported the launchpad mail issues: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1042628
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1042628 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad is a lazy e-mail writer these days" [Undecided,New]
<MCR1> I was informed about this: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/better-bug-subscriptions
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/release updated, testing welcome although do note there are already a bunch of known bugs so check for duplicates
<smoser> anyone have a functional hiding launcher on quantal?
<smoser> i cannot seem to make the thing hide
 * Debolaz has an invisible launcher in quantal.
<Debolaz> Though I suspect that's a bug. :-)
<smoser> well, i'd honestly prefer that.
<seb128> smoser, hide fine here
<seb128> smoser, did you check the state in system settings, appareance?
<smoser> i've toggled back and forth
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1042330
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1042330 in unity (Ubuntu) "launcher ignores settings on multiple heads" [Undecided,New]
<smoser> is the bug i opened
<smoser> i'm not actually sure if its related to 2 heads or not
<smoser> seb128, you have any thing that could help me?
<seb128> smoser, no
<seb128> sorry I'm busy and I've no idea out of the fact that it works here with my session or a guest session
<hallyn_> Say I have 3 terminator's open on one desktop.  I switch to another desktop.  The left side of the icon in launcher now just shows one ticky.  That's neat.  But if one of the terminators extends onto another virtual desktop, the launcher doesn't jump to the terminators when I click on the icon?
<hallyn_> is that known current behavior, worth filing a bug, or deemed notabug-dontdothat?
<krychu> Hi everyone, I'm working on a research project and have little experience with ubuntu/unity, is there a simple way to write extensions/plugins to HUD? in particular to get all menu items from all installed applications and alter the results of user queries?
<CookieM_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/HUD ' Info (!) HUD is in a very early stage of development, and not ready for production use.'
<krychu> developing for HUD: coming soon - ok this explains a lot
<krychu> I have another question then, how to get all menu items (structures) from all installed applications in ubuntu? I tried dbusmenu.Client().get_root() but that returns None
<krychu> I also tried dbusmenu-dumper but it complains about com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrar name not being provided by any service
<g0twig> mhall119: I think about supporting a nice app for my recipes search, but I think the author does not care anymore about the app
<alesage> ping cyphermox
<cyphermox> pong alesage
<mhall119> g0twig: which app?
<gotwig> lol, I am chatting trough Thunderbird
<gotwig> mhall119: I talk about cookety
<mhall119> the author isn't going to keep working on it?
<gotwig> mhall119: last commit was about 1 month ago, I sent him a mail yesterday about collaboration
<mhall119> hmm, hope he keeps it going
<mhall119> there was another recipe manager that was submitted to the app showdown
<mhall119> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1282/
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-29
<Mirv> seb128: hey there. could you merge lp:~timo-jyrinki/compiz/drop_gles_patch to lp:ubuntu/compiz? I tested it (dropping the patch) fixes ARM build and have given ogra the first builds for testing
<seb128> Mirv, hey, sure, let me have a look
<seb128> Mirv, merged but that's probably not enough
<seb128> Mirv, shouldn't compiz build-depends on libegl rather than libgl?
<Mirv> seb128: good point. so that fixes building but probably does not enable actual egl/es usage (even though the functionality is now es compatible)
<seb128> Mirv, $ bzr diff -c 3263
<seb128> Mirv, I guess that commit should be mostly reverted?
<seb128> like restoring "gles2_architectures := armel armhf" in the rules
<seb128> or should gles be used on all arches?
<seb128> duflu, ^ should compiz use gles on all arches?
<duflu> seb128: No. Only platforms where you have no choice (ARM)
<seb128> ok
<duflu> seb128: Use libGL where possible
<seb128> duflu, -DBUILD_GLES=ON is still what to use to turn gles on?
<duflu> seb128: Yes, for ARM
<seb128> Mirv, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1173417/ looks good to you?
<seb128> duflu, ^
 * Mirv looks
<seb128> that's basically restoring what we had at the time we were distropatching gles
<Mirv> it looks good
<duflu> seb128: Yes looks right, I think
<seb128> duflu, Mirv: thanks
 * Mirv fires up a build as well
<seb128> Mirv, if I commit that can you get it in the ppa?
<seb128> so we can get ogra to copy to the their arm ppa as well
<Mirv> seb128: yes, although that release ppa doesn't have arm build enabled
<seb128> Mirv, yeah, that's why the "so we can get ogra to copy to the their arm ppa as well" part is there :p
<Mirv> yes :)
<seb128> Mirv, pushed to lp:ubuntu/compiz
<seb128> Mirv, let me know when you get it in the ppa, I will give ogra a ping to get arm testing
<Mirv> seb128: ok the sources are now in ppa:unity-team/release with the compiz version number 1:0.9.8.0-0ubuntu1~test2
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<Mirv> I've also one arm build ongoing, finishing in 1h if successful
<seb128> ok, great, let me know
<seb128> davidcalle, hey
<davidcalle> Hey seb128
<seb128> davidcalle, how are you?
<davidcalle> seb128, fine and you?
<seb128> davidcalle, I'm good thanks
<seb128> davidcalle, I think you overlooked bug #1041040
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1041040 in unity-lens-photos (Ubuntu) "unity-lens-photos crashed with gi._glib.GError in function(): Error when getting information for file '/home/username/.shotwell/data/photo.db': No such file or directory" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041040
<seb128> davidcalle, we got a shotwell update yesterday and they moved their dir to .local/share/shotwell
<davidcalle> seb128, I fixed it this morning actually, it's because of the new Shotwell version
<seb128> davidcalle, so you need to check for .local/share/shotwell/data/photo.db
<seb128> davidcalle, ok, the bug comments didn't say that :p
<davidcalle> seb128, fixed in trunk, for some reason, I've missed the report.
<seb128> davidcalle, I will backport that fix, I get whoopsie to trigger every time I use the dash ... annoying
<seb128> davidcalle, thanks
<davidcalle> seb128, actually, I would prefer a new full release, it's ready for it, just need to update the version.
<davidcalle> seb128, oh no wait.. It needs the new Unity
<davidcalle> Nevermind, do you want a branch to fix this specific issue?
<seb128> davidcalle, would backported r39 on the current release work?
<seb128> davidcalle, if so I'm good thanks, I will just do that
<seb128> davidcalle, do you search through exif tags in that lens btw?
<davidcalle> seb128, let me check, I'm not sure it will work with the Unity in distro
<seb128> davidcalle, don't bother I will just do
<seb128> -  shotwell_db = HOME_FOLDER +"/.shotwell/data/photo.db"
<seb128> + HOME_FOLDER +"/.local/share/shotwell/data/photo.db"
<seb128> ups
<seb128> + shotwell_db = HOME_FOLDER +"/.local/share/shotwell/data/photo.db"
<seb128> davidcalle, that's the only part really needed
<davidcalle> seb128, sadly not for Shotwell, all the Exif parser I've tried are not yet py3, and I've started to port one, but it's just too huge to bring that with the lens.
<seb128> ok
<davidcalle> seb128, ok then. But it will fail if the file is not here. Give me ten min to check if rev39 is ok.
<seb128> davidcalle, ok, no hurry, thanks for checking
<davidcalle> seb128, rev39 will work, but the diff is pretty big. It's your call to make the mini patch or use 39. In case you use it, it has a new dependency : gir1.2-gdata-0.0 (like the Google Docs scope)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> davidcalle, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-lens-photos/unity-lens-photos/trunk/revision/39 doesn't look to big and I don't see gdata being used?
<seb128> it's like you added if photo[16] != 4: and changed the indentation mostly
<seb128> and the lower blob is the path one
<davidcalle> seb128, I thought you meant using the whole trunk at rev39, and not just using rev39 changes :) Ok then
<seb128> davidcalle, oh, no, I plan to bzr merge -c 39 basically
<davidcalle> seb128, in case it doesn't merge, there is rev33, which checks if the db actually exists
<seb128> davidcalle, thanks
<Mirv> seb128: build succeeded, creating packages did not.. apparently some plugin(s?) not build on GLES, dh_install: compiz-plugins missing files (debian/tmp/usr/*/compiz/*bench.*), aborting
<duflu> Mirv, seb128: Some plugins don't build for GLES (plugins/CMakeLists.txt)
<seb128> Mirv, can you get the .install fixed?
<Mirv> seb128: I will
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<krychu> Hi, how could I get the sources of HUD on ubuntu? Sorry I don't have experience with ubuntu/HUD but we have some research ideas regarding extending matching algorithms in HUD and wanted to test them.
<gord> krychu, bzr branch lp:unity and bzr branch lp:indicator-appmenu - indicator-appmenu is the backend you are probably interested in
<krychu> gord: thank you
<krychu> I was trying to rebuild unity following this post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source/28472#28472
<krychu> but it seems that this is not necessary if we are talking about changing the HUD right?
<gord> probably not no
<krychu> gord: could you please tell me also how to build indicator-appmenu and activate it?
<Zhenech> bzr branch …
<Zhenech> brz bd -- -us -uc
<Zhenech> dpkg -i ….deb
<Zhenech> bzr bd*
<gord> i would just ./autogen ; make; killall -9 hud-service; ./src/hud-service from the indicator-appmenu directory myself
<krychu> great, thanks guys, will try that !
<Zhenech> yeah, that might work too
<petko10> Hello , is there anyone here who's tried running an allegro app/game under unity ? There's a problem with the window management - Unity doesn't get the window title (though it's correctly displayed on the actual window) and it (unity) doesn't associate the instance of the app with the icon in the launcher (when there's one pinned to it) but it rather creates a new instance with no icon (a question mark) and "Untitled window" cap
<petko10> any ideas as to where the communication gap might be will be appreciated . As there is a title on the actual window I figured the window manager has no problems , so I decided to ask here
<petko10> there was some discussion on the subject here http://www.allegro.cc/forums/thread/610907/964351
<Zhenech> petko10, iirc bamf is the crucial part of matching windows with icons
<Zhenech> https://launchpad.net/bamf
<petko10> ok, that's a useful direction. But it should work out of the box , I don't suppose I should include BAMF related code into the application (sorry for the delay)
<petko10> should I file a bugreport against BAMF ?
<Zhenech> the latter
<petko10> ok, thanks
<gotwig> hey there
<davidcalle> kenvandine, ping?
<kenvandine> davidcalle, pong
<davidcalle> kenvandine, would you have time for a photos lens release?
<kenvandine> later today...
<davidcalle> kenvandine,  thank you :) By the way, is the Google Docs scope installed by default now?
<kenvandine> davidcalle, yes
<davidcalle> kenvandine, nice, that's great that I'm not the only one needing the gdata gir on the CD ;)
<seb128> davidcalle, can you release an update? i though it would require a new unity?
<davidcalle> seb128, I was wrong actually, it works with the current unity, it just doesn't allow all the features (like sorting results from multiple scopes).
<seb128> ok
<gotwig> how to add support for unity previews to your lens ??
<kenvandine> gotwig, hey
<gotwig>  kenvandinejo
<gotwig> kenvandine: jo ^^
<kenvandine> mhall119, are there any docs for that?
<kenvandine> gotwig, i just started that myself
<kenvandine> by looking at some others as a reference
<gotwig> kenvandine: got good links for me?
<kenvandine> gotwig, is your lens python?
<gotwig> I wanna use them for my cooking lens
<gotwig> kenvandine: yes, python 3
<kenvandine> cool
<gotwig> lp:lens-cooking
<kenvandine> look at lp:unity-lens-photos
<gotwig> thx
<kenvandine> ask questions as you hit them
<kenvandine> not sure if there is a howto written yet
<kenvandine> mhall119 might know :)
<gotwig> kenvandine: you should try ' telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu ' ;P
<kenvandine> funny :)
<gotwig> kenvandine: what are your lenses?
<kenvandine> gwibber
<gotwig> kenvandine: lol?
<gotwig> kenvandine: its a really big one, isnt it?
<kenvandine> getting bigger :)
<gotwig> my lens is also getting bigger
<gotwig> ;P!
<gotwig> I have 3 scopes
<gotwig> in one scope I have the dynamic methods for 3 scopes
<Thummar> thx
<gotwig> :-)
<gotwig> so, 5 scopes
<gotwig> local recipe search, online recipe search with cooksunited.nl, cooksunited.co.uk, chefkoch.de, and recipefy.com. about 215,000 recipes
<mhall119> kenvandine: gotwig: what might I know?
<gotwig> mhall119: about adding unity preview support for your scopes/lenses
<mhall119> oh, not that I know of, mhr3 do we have any documentation on the previews API yet?
<mhall119> gotwig: davidcalle has some example code you can look at
<mhr3> mhall119, are the giraffe docs regenerated?
<mhall119> not for 12.10, I don't think
<mhall119> and preview isn't in Quantal yet anyway, is it?
<gotwig> mhall119: previews are not yet in quantal
<gotwig> not in stable unity
<mhall119> mhr3: are there any wiki docs or anything?
<gotwig> where can I find the right package for translating the unity shortcuts overlay text?
<gotwig> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/unity/+pots/unity/de/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=linke+oder+rechte seems to not get used?
<sdh> bschaefer: cool, thanks. maybe if i get time i'll try to read around the topic a bit, thanks again :3
<sdh> oops, please ignore me
<bschaefer> ok :)
<sdh> per-buffer scrollback and small arrow keys on my laptop ;)
<gotwig> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/924840
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 924840 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcuts overlay text too long" [Low,Confirmed]
<gotwig> present since 12.04 beta
<gotwig> please read my last comment
<davidcalle> mhall119, you can use gir-doc-tool https://live.gnome.org/GObjectIntrospection/Doctools to generate the doc
<mhall119> davidcalle: I guess I should re-install the staging PPA then
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-30
<chasedawg11> My recently installed ubuntu isn't showing unity 3d, it's only in 2d. Any Ideas?
<dandrader> would someone be nice enough to review this dead-simple patch? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/ubuntu/quantal/compiz/enable_resize_vertically/+merge/121479
<dandrader> seb128 ^^ would you be able and have time to do so?
<seb128> dandrader, I'm not a compiz hacker, try duflu or smspillaz when they are around
<dandrader> hmm, ok
<davidcalle> mhr3, ping?
<zoktar> is ther any tool that can switch boot/login screen, i went from xubuntu to unity/ubuntu, but the xubuntu login/loading screens are still there.
<zoktar> is there any tool to switch from xubuntu boot/login screen to standard unity-desktop?
<zoktar> ops spam sry ;
<gotwig> hey there
<gotwig> kenvandine: hey
<mhr3> davidcalle, pong
<davidcalle> mhr3, how are you?
<gotwig> davidcalle: do you got a tut for me to add preview unitegration for my scopes?
<davidcalle> No tutorial, but you can have a look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-lens-photos/unity-lens-photos/trunk/view/head:/src/flickr_scope.py#L438 and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-lens-photos/unity-lens-photos/trunk/view/head:/src/shotwell_scope.py#L123
<mhr3> davidcalle, half day of hacking, half of meetings... :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, hehe, by any chance, would you have a minute between two meetings :) to fill me up with some details on the new home-lens-default-name lens prop and the provides-private-content scope prop? Does the first one means that specifying a lens category for the Home dash is not necessary anymore? Does the second one means that the scope won't pass data to the Home dash?
<mhr3> davidcalle, the first one is to specify the category name when there's no search string in the home lens (and the lens provides some info), if it's not specified dash will use the lens name
<mhr3> the second one is for ordering
<mhr3> if it's not set results from the lens won't be on top if there are results that do have that set
<mhr3> well
<mhr3> ...yea i hope it makes sense :)
<gotwig> davidcalle: can you write a wiki page, somtimes ;D?
<gotwig> *some
<gotwig> you should checkout http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRMFCIr06kI&feature=related
<davidcalle> mhr3, it does :)
<davidcalle> Thanks
<gotwig> where can I discuss about the unity greeter for LightDM?
<davidcalle> gotwig, wiki page will come, maybe not from me, but the documentation needs to land on developers.ubuntu.com first. I've just remembered that mhr3 had published a great sample for previews http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-sample/trunk/view/head:/python/simple/unity-lens-previews-sample
<gotwig> davidcalle: thank you!
<gotwig> bye
<bobweaver> Hello there I am trying to make a framework off unity for the Unity-Standalone  I want to make it like the old Ubuntu TV demo. (same names and what not) But here is the thing I see that there is already some stuff like in the Dash there is StandAloneDash.cpp   Should I be taking all the old names and just put StandAlone in front of them ?
<bobweaver> so say I wanted to make a nre launcher and call it SimpleLauncher.cpp (like in the demo for tv )  Should I call it that or should I call it StandaloneSimpleLauncher.cpp  ? thanks for your time
<mhr3> kenvandine, hey, btw your unity preview work - doesn't that need to be mentioned in the ffe doc as well?
 * mhr3 needs food
<kenvandine> mhr3, yes, it should
<mhr3> kenvandine, could you add it there pls?
<kenvandine> i'll bring that up
<kenvandine> sure
<mhr3> seb128, fyi ^^
<kenvandine> assuming i can finish it :)
<mhr3> well you did take a huge bite
<kenvandine> mhr3, njpatel said i could get you to do a quick review to catch anything early
<mhr3> but you're doing good :)
<mhr3> kenvandine, sure, feel free to mp it
<kenvandine> mhr3, i spun my wheels quite a while last night trying to figure out text formating stuff in nux
<mhr3> i'll take a look tomorrow
<kenvandine> i was thinking something pre-MP
<kenvandine> it is not ready for merging
<mhr3> kenvandine, the branch doesn't need to be finished to be mp-ed
<kenvandine> but very unchartered territory for me
<kenvandine> true
<kenvandine> mhr3, i would love some help with text layout stuff :)
<kenvandine> or at least examples
<kenvandine> i can't get the content on the left to wrap
<mhr3> can't help you much with nux, try jay or dednick
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> njpatel had mentioned dednick too
<kenvandine> nux is so well documented
<mhr3> right? :)
<kenvandine> :-)
<kenvandine> so i am like stabbing in the dark... and it's weird, i make radical changes and i get the same result
<kenvandine> maybe i shouldn't be doing it at 2am :)
<sbte> hi, is there a way to hide the global menu when the gtk menu is removed from an application?
<sbte> calling hide on the menu doesn't work
<sbte> ah, found it, destroy works
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> davidcalle: how dynamic are these previews?
<davidcalle> gotwig, what do you mean by dynamic?
<gotwig> davidcalle: can I use timeouts, and than resend data, e.g for changing the image in the preview
<gotwig> and I already saw different layouts, which layouts are supported?
<davidcalle> Not really, when you call a preview, you can bring everything you need in : image, text, and actions. It won't change after that.
<gotwig> -..-
<gotwig> g2g
<sbte> tedg, indicator-messages in quantal doesn't let me install any indicator-status-provider packages
<sbte> is this a known issue?
<gotwig> davidcalle: that is sad, that you cant change images
<gotwig> davidcalle: would be funny for things like that : http://www.cooksunited.co.uk/recipes/698251328352269/Pizza-Bianca.html
<gotwig> see the slideshow
<seb128> sbte, not a bug, those are deprecated
<tedg> sbte, Hmm, not sure.  It wasn't a me thing, larsu did that refactor.  kenvandine?
<seb128> kenvandine, unping
<tedg> Ah, okay.
<tedg> Heh, I don't think you can unping someone practically speaking.
<tedg> :-)
 * kenvandine was unpung
<seb128> well, I'm sure kenvandine will get the meaning ;-)
<sbte> seb128, so how do we use the messaging menu in emesene now?
<seb128> sbte, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek1208/libmessagingmenu
<seb128> sbte, read that, it's the UDW from lars yesterday
<seb128> sbte, you need to use libmessaging-menu (shipped from indicator-messages), you can look at gwibber thunderbird xchat-indicator for example
<sbte> seb128, not backward compatible, oh god
<sbte> :P
<seb128> indeed...
<sbte> seb128, another problem I see from reading that is that there is no gtk2 api
<seb128> it's not linked to gtk
<seb128> it's a glib level api
<seb128> xchat is still gtk2
<seb128> gmenu is in glib not gtk ;-)
<sbte> seb128, but it's in gi, and we can't import anything from gi, because then python breaks
<seb128> that's not true I think
<sbte> seb128, with everything we tried to use so far it is
<seb128> u1 did partial ports previous cycle iirc
<sbte> seb128, ImportError: could not import gobject (error was: ImportError('When using gi.repository you must not import static modules like "gobject". Please change all occurrences of "import gobject" to "from gi.repository import GObject".',))
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> try to talk to pitti tomorrow
<sbte> seb128, sure
<sbte> seb128, maybe we'll just enable our gtk3 port on quantal by default hoping that all the segfaults are gone
<seb128> sbte, if you have pygobject issue or segfault feel free to ping pitti, he's one of the upstream maintainers and probably happy to help you out
<sbte> seb128, we already fixed any bugs we could find, but since those fixes are not backported to precise, we can't use the gtk3 port by default yet
<seb128> ok
<c10ud> seb128, ah-ehm
<c10ud> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygobject/+bug/1002792
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1002792 in pygobject (Ubuntu) "emesene crashes with assertion failed in gtkstylecontext.c" [Undecided,New]
<sbte> oh, and that ^
<c10ud> it's been a while since last time i tried it, maybe with recent updates it's gone
<sbte> c10ud, let me try
<c10ud> actually it seems gone, but i'm using the quantal's gtk theme and engine
<gotwig> davidcalle: night.
<mhr3> thumper, can i cry to you?
<thumper> mhr3: what's up?
<mhr3> thumper, nux's properties are slow :(
<mhr3> we're spending too much time constructing them
<thumper> mhr3: where?
<thumper> in the lens results?
<mhr3> yea
 * thumper sighs
<thumper> I know the problem
<thumper> and thought of a radical resign way back
<thumper> but it'd take time to implement right
<thumper> the problem is that value type being passed around is too heavy weight
<mhr3> i just finished a profile of typing stuff in dash and 35% of the model transaction is just constructing Results
<thumper> we should be passing around pointers to objects
<thumper> not recreating them all the time
 * thumper nods
<thumper> bugger
<mhr3> yea, i kinda made it worse with my other fixes, cause now there are twice as many constructions
<mhr3> thumper, how about just not using nux's properties for Result?
<thumper> the problem is still there... we should fix it properly
<thumper> the method of handing stuff around is broken
<thumper> result shouldn't be a value type
<thumper> but it is
<mhr3> well, we are mostly passing it as reference
 * thumper has to get on another call
<mhr3> but it's not always possible
<thumper> (on his day off)
<mhr3> ah, k, will bother you later :)
<thumper> mhr3: then our model is broken, and we should fix the fundamental
<mhr3> time to sleep anyway
<thumper> not the symptom
<mhall119> ls
<mhall119> I have Unity 6 installed, but Unity-5.0.gir still, is there a new .gir for Unity 6?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-31
<gotwig> jo
 * apw is seeing some background corruption with todays quantal
<seb128> apw, nothing in desktop changed for a week, maybe check on the kernel,xorg side?
<apw> seb128, given the shape of the corrupted areas it feels like a compositor issue
<seb128> but compiz didn't change for a week...
<seb128> if that started today it's weird
<apw> no this has been lagging a week probabally
<apw> (the machine, and updated today
<apw> so this probabaly is the first time it has had the new compiz
<apw> its a very basic machine, a netbook which of course we test with
<apw> i keep getting what looks like the shadow under the launcher visible on the screen without the launcher which is scrolled off
<apw> yeah its the _exact_ width of the launcher bar without its shadows
<gotwig> morning
<apw> seb128, how easy is it to downgrade compiz to see if it is to blame
<apw> seb128, as the previous kernel shows the same behaviour
<seb128> apw, not, the recent version was the port to gsettings which involves 5-6 desktop components
<apw> seb128, ok i definatly got that update cause gsetting migration exploded during the update
<seb128> in which way?
<apw> it crashed and tried to file a bug report
<apw> though it didn't work, i do have the /var/crash for it, so i suspect if i knew how i could resubmit it
<apw> ok managed to do that, it crashed as per this bug: bug #1044365, i have subscribed you
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1044365 could not be found
<apw> seb128, ok ... confirmed as a mesa issue,  bug #1042211
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1042211 in mesa (Ubuntu) "[quantal] [regression] [i915] Corrupted display, desktop and menus don't repaint correctly using Mesa 9.0 (8.0.4 works)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042211
<seb128> apw, pfiou, thanks for tracking it down!
<gotwig> hello
<gotwig> Are unity previews images working correctly? I dont see images for some system lenses
<gotwig> davidcalle: ^
<davidcalle> gotwig, don't see images : just the spinner or no preview at all?
<gotwig> davidcalle: I dont see the big image at the left in unity preview
<gotwig> unity preview works
<davidcalle> gotwig, ok, which lenses?
<gotwig> "Applications"
<gotwig> "No Image available"
<nessita> hello everyone! Could anyone please help me fix/debug/diagnose this issue I'm having with unity-3d in precise? My terminal gets resized (it gets smaller and smaller) when I use Qt Apps (see video here http://ubuntuone.com/5P2MrQofbiEfFZkLk8bKF5)
<gotwig> And I think I did as well something wrong in my own lens
<davidcalle> gotwig, that's probably because the application doesn't have a screenshot, if it doesn't have one either in the Software Center, that's normal then.
<gotwig> davidcalle: btw, the screenshots @ omgubuntu look much better than it actually is ;)
<popey> gotwig, maybe you need more kitten pictures
<gotwig> :O!
<gotwig> popey: of course, thats it, or more cookies images
<gotwig> ;)
<davidcalle> gotwig, what have you done wrong, same issue, no image?
<gotwig> davidcalle: I think its not a problem. Screenshot is missing I think
<gotwig> davidcalle: I am experimenting with my cooking lens and unity previews right now
<gotwig> just wanna know what is broken, what not, etc.
<gotwig> and with python 3.2 there is a better way for temporary file handling
<davidcalle> gotwig, that's nice :) Well, as far as I've tested things, everything works. There is just a bug when you are putting *a lot* of text in the "description" field of previews.
<gotwig> tempfile
<gotwig> of course, it would be awesom, if Unity could just handle raw image data, so I dont need to make it to a file
<davidcalle> gotwig, you are doing things with the images before passing them to Unity? What sort of things, embedding icons?
<gotwig> davidcalle: what are embedded icons
<davidcalle> gotwig, putting an icon on top of an image (to indicate from which service/website it comes from for example).
<gotwig> davidcalle: I have the imagedata in an array position
<davidcalle> gotwig, oh right, I remember :)
<davidcalle> gotwig, the db you use is inflicting this on you. Have you filed a bug on Unity about that?
<gotwig> davidcalle: hm, I dont know
<gotwig> davidcalle: should I fill a bugreport?
<davidcalle> gotwig, the Dash now has it's own thumbnail generator, for previews at least, maybe it could be used for lens results too. Yes, you should.
<gotwig> davidcalle: maybe I can retry?
<davidcalle> gotwig, you should
<gotwig> davidcalle: to test if it works with raw data?
<gotwig> ok
<gotwig> davidcalle: reported: bug #1044456
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1044456 in Unity "Support raw imagedata for itemmodel in scopes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044456
<gotwig> can someone confirm please #1044456
<gotwig> bug #1044456
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1044456 in Unity "Support raw imagedata for itemmodel in scopes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044456
<davidcalle> gotwig, do you mind if I tweak your bug report a little (fix typos)?
<gotwig> davidcalle: haha ;) sure, friend
<davidcalle> gotwig, ok, done and marked myself as affected.
<gotwig> davidcalle: :-)
<gotwig> davidcalle: I am using now tempfile for this
<davidcalle> ;)
<davidcalle> gotwig, yes, that's much easier
<gotwig> davidcalle: do you know a scope that uses JSON?
<davidcalle> gotwig, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/onehundredscopes/cities/view/head:/src/unity-scope-cities
<davidcalle> gotwig, need to go, but you'll see, json is very easy to parse, much nicer than xml.
<c10ud> i must say, the hud is really a nice thing: i opened gimp, i wtf-ed about finding a menu option and then...the HUD! wow m3n! (yes, first time i use the hud, but still ;))
<gotwig> c10ud: cool
<gotwig> c10ud: do you run Ubuntu 12.04.1?
<c10ud> gotwig, yes
<gotwig> c10ud: So you use Gimp 2.6?
<c10ud> yes
<gotwig> c10ud: :-)
<gotwig> c10ud: are you using additional Lenses&Scopes?
<c10ud> nope
<sbte> seb128, about the messagingmenu, I still don't see any replacement API for the status-provider extensions
<seb128> sbte, what apis?
<sbte> seb128, to get and set the status of the messagingmenu
<seb128> sbte, messaging_menu_app_set_status()
<seb128> sbte, status-changed is emitted when the status change
<sbte> seb128, ah great
<sbte> much nicer
<sbte> 300 LOC to 150 LOC
<sbte> seb128, thanks
<seb128> sbte, yw
<MCR1> Hi :)
<MCR1> Do I need Compiz r3319+ (GLES merge) to run latest Unity trunk ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, hey, https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge.fix-hardcoded-keys-part1/+merge/121545
<MCR1> bschaefer: Hi :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, if you get that fixed I can approve it :)
<MCR1> Thx, but I do not know what smspillaz exactly wants - I would have to make all of those constants then, not only this one, yes ?
<MCR1> bschaefer: You know how this part of the code looks like...
<bschaefer> MCR1, he just wants you to make a const std::string for the string "core" and "window_menu_key"
<bschaefer> and then replace each hard coded "core" with that variable
<bschaefer> so if core or window_menu_key ever change only 1 part of the code needs to be changed
<MCR1> bschaefer: but this would be inconsistent with the other shortcuts then, no ?
<MCR1> bschaefer: I should do that for all of them then, no ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, do it for all the "core" and "window_menu_key"
<bschaefer> MCR1, let me look at the code again
<bschaefer> it's been a week or so haha
<MCR1> And where should I put those constants then ?
<MCR1> haha
<bschaefer> in the cpp file
<bschaefer> yo can just make it twice
<bschaefer> one in standalone and one in unityshell.cpp
<MCR1> ok
<MCR1> Probably it is best to make those constants for all the other plugin names and key names as well to keep the code consistent
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeeah, but that code also just needs to be fixed...
<MCR1> bschaefer: Do you know if my assumption that Unity trunk needs the GLES version of Compiz to run is correct ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm it should be in staging ppa
<bschaefer> enough to compile/run unity
 * MCR1 is stuck with Compiz r3319, because of all his additional plugins he does not wanna loose
<MCR1> :)
<bschaefer> yeah that wouldn't be good :)
<MCR1> Sooner or later I will have to move to the modern GLES Compiz, but currently it hurts too much
<MCR1> Unfortunately I have no knowledge about OpenGL -> GLES porting, so at the moment I cannot help at this front...
<bschaefer> MCR1, neither do I :)
<gotwig> hey
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-01
<Mirv> I think it's mostly about not using some operations that are not part of GLES spec, and then figuring out if there's a direct equivalent or if something more indirect has to be done
<Mirv> with my 0 experience I wouldn't think it'd be too hard for eg. single plugin :)
<Mirv> (it's always so easy to say such things!:)
<bluesabre> Hi charles, ochosi tells me that you might be able to help with an indicator-dev question
<mhall119> mhr3: halp!
<mhall119> I upgraded to unity 6.4, and now it's segfaulting instantly
<mhall119> something about the ThumbnailGenerator and more than one thumbnail generator being created
<mhr3> that's just a warning, that would cause a crash
<mhr3> would NOT
<mhall119> well it segfaults immediately after
<mhall119> could it be something with old plugins?  I got some dialog about using unityshell.so and unitymtgrabhandles.so (or something like that)
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1180456/
<mhall119> is the log from running unity from the commandline
<mhr3> looks odd
<mhr3> failing to spawn dbus is pretty bad
<mhr3> something's wrong with your dconf
<mhall119> I tried unity --reset
<mhall119> didn't fix it
<mhr3> i wouldn't be surprised if this had something to do with you installing schemas on your own
<mhall119> what schemas?
<mhall119> oh, the ones I did when using the staging ppa?
<mhr3> --reset doesn't do anything now that compiz uses gsettings
<mhall119> oh
<mhr3> yes
<mhall119> :/
<mhall119> so...any ideas on how to fix it?
<mhr3> you don't want to hear what i'd say :)
<mhall119> I want it more than I want metacity without gnome-panels
<mhr3> well... there's an iso on ubuntu.com.... you know the rest :)
<mhall119> :p
<mhall119> there's gotta be a way to reset the glib schemas without a reinstall
<mhr3> sure, if you manage to remove everything that's not coming from package, dconf should fix itself and everything should work
<mhall119> no way to downgrade to 6.2?
<mhall119> warning: Schema 'com.canonical.Unity.ApplicationsLens' has path '/desktop/unity/lenses/applications/'.  Paths starting with '/apps/', '/desktop/' or '/system/' are deprecated.
<mhall119> warning: Schema 'com.canonical.Unity.Runner' has path '/desktop/unity/runner/'.  Paths starting with '/apps/', '/desktop/' or '/system/' are deprecated.
<mhall119> warning: Schema 'com.canonical.Unity.FilesLens' has path '/desktop/unity/lenses/files/'.  Paths starting with '/apps/', '/desktop/' or '/system/' are deprecated.
<mhall119> when glib-compile-schemas gets run
<mhall119> but I removed the schema I manually put in, and ran apt-get install --reinstall unity unity-common and it put them back and ran the above
<mhr3> mhall119, yea, those are useless
<mhr3> did you try unity --debug?
<mhr3> still, i think it's dconf
<mhall119> mhr3: guest session works fine, so it's not a system-wide issue
<mhall119> I deleted my .compiz and .compiz-1 folders in my home directory, and now unity load
<mhall119> ss
<mhall119> except now any time I hit 'alt' the window in focus is closed :(
<mhall119> which is pretty annoying
<mhall119> mhr3: xev gives me this when I hit 'Alt':
<mhall119> KeyPress event, serial 38, synthetic NO, window 0x5800001, root 0xc6, subw 0x0, time 5671354, (108,88), root:(1284,140), state 0x0, keycode 64 (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L), same_screen YES, XLookupString gives 0 bytes:  XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:  XFilterEvent returns: False
<mhall119> ClientMessage event, serial 38, synthetic YES, window 0x5800001, message_type 0x146 (WM_PROTOCOLS), format 32, message 0x144 (WM_DELETE_WINDOW)
<mhr3> i suppose it doesn't do that on the guest session?
<mhall119> haven't tried it on guest yet
<mhall119> once again, guest is fine, so another problem on my user
<mhr3> dconf is fun, right? :)
<mhall119> oh yeah
<mhall119> at least I've gotten it partly working agian without re-installing
<mhall119> linux FTW
<mhall119> seriously though, dconf is beginning to look like the windows registry
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-02
<mhr3> you should tell that to ryan :P
<mhall119> ok, I'm about to blow away my dconf/gconf directories
<mhall119> yay, it's not closing windows anymore
<mhall119> not sure what I changed, but something fixed it
<bluesabre> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to port the new indicator-messages back to gtk2.  Is there a straightforward method to get the GtkActions from the GtkActionGroup?
<gotwig> jo
<ochosi> hi gotwig
<gotwig> freedomrun: yeah, sup
<MCR1> I fixed some deprecated warnings, maybe someone wants to review that: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/nux/nux.merge-fix-deprecated-warnings/+merge/122408 :)
<gotwig> hey
<batteronizer> I was trying to build unity following http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/ , but I get the error: "package 'nux-3.0>=3.0.0' not found"
<batteronizer> can anyone help
<batteronizer> Probably useful to mention that I did build nux
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-26
<DarkAlice> hello, got a problem with my u 13.04
<DarkAlice> unity
<DarkAlice> I can't login with main user
<DarkAlice> just with guest
<DarkAlice> In tty allows me login
<DarkAlice> but I need the gui
<DarkAlice> I made freshinstall from upgraded 13.04 with broken unity
<DarkAlice> made a backup
<DarkAlice> now I need restore all that for yesterday
<DarkAlice> and cant login the user
<DarkAlice> Helpme!
<tsdgeos> veebers: do you know how to fix the maguro tests failing?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: or you?
<tsdgeos> or can we just disconnect it for the time being?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: not yet... I tried quite a while to reproduce it on saturday, but couldn't manage to do so
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it's on my todo to get it either fixed or temporary disabled for today
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: we also have the QA meeting in 2 minutes. feel free to join
<mzanetti> veebers: ping
<tsdgeos> damn i missed it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you guys still there?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: just saw a mail from veebers that he can't make it today
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: still happening like crazy :-/ https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/unity8/quickfixes/+merge/182048
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... I just disabled it 15 minutes ago
<tsdgeos> oka
<tsdgeos> have you retriggered all the jobs?
<tsdgeos> want me to?
<tsdgeos> ahhhh, my mouse wheel broke
<tsdgeos> driving my craaaaazy
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no, don't re-trigger all of them. I want to do it one by one
<tsdgeos> ok, sorry
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: at least for the first bunch until I'm sure it works again
<mzanetti> no problem if you did so...
<tsdgeos> well i did for ~2
<veebers> mzanetti: hey, yeah sorry as mentioned couldn't make it
<veebers> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> veebers: hey
<mzanetti> veebers: I only had one important topic for today's meeting
<mzanetti> veebers: I wrote a mail
<mzanetti> to you and Omer
<veebers> mzanetti: ah see that. Hmm odd, the failure I see from that job is that NetworkManager isn't running then a whole bunch of apt-get failures (due to network stuff)
<mzanetti> veebers: ok, that's new
<mzanetti> veebers: last week it was all input failing
<veebers> mzanetti: hmm. Will ping omer tomorrow
<mzanetti> veebers: anyways, I've disabled them for now.
<veebers> mzanetti: ah I had that happen to me today, had to restart the device etc.
<mzanetti> veebers: but obviously keeping them disabled is not the solution. It would be great if you and Omer could try to figure what it is.
<veebers> mzanetti: aye, agreed. Will do
<mzanetti> veebers: as I said... I spend most of my Saturday here trying to reproduce but no success :/
<veebers> mzanetti: ugh sucks. You were starting and stopping unity8 in-between runs?
<mzanetti> veebers: yeah... I used the scripts from jenkins
<veebers> mzanetti: odd, alright will explore
<mzanetti> veebers: I wen to the last successful jenkins jobs and copied the archive.zip url. passed that to the scripts from omer that he uses in jenkins.
<mzanetti> veebers: and then I went through the history of jenkins jobs and copied the other archive.zip urls trying to reproduce the exact thing as it happened on jenkins.
<mzanetti> veebers: my suspicion is this: we install some version of unity8 (which consists of like 5 packages).
<veebers> mzanetti: right thanks, will try that. Today I was just using `phablet-test-run <app> -n etc.` (with the 'stop shell' option) a couple of times and realised that after a couple of runs none of the applications were getting input
<mzanetti> veebers: and the next run we reinstall some packages with the same version number (but different content)
<veebers> with the shell started or stopped (but unity8 was, i.e. could reveal the launcher)
<mzanetti> veebers: looking at the apt-cache policy output from the jenkins log, there seems some weirdness, like packages not matching any more
<mzanetti> i.e. unity8 installed from current run, while unity8-fake-env still from the previous run.
<veebers> mzanetti: that's really odd. Right will explore further tomorrow. Yeah good point, will check that out
<mzanetti> ok.
<veebers> mzanetti: might need to bite the bullet and re-flash between runs or something similar
<mzanetti> veebers: I vote for that... still we should at least understand/be sure what's happening that it breaks
<mzanetti> veebers: but imo reflashing would be a good idea anyways. ideally _after_ a job, not before, to save some time ;)
 * tsdgeos pities poor Saviq
<tsdgeos> come to sunny Catalonia
<tsdgeos> and get rain D:
<mzanetti> haha
<veebers> mzanetti: yes agreed, it would be good if we could have a node have a deconstructor job assigned to it, that gets run after a job uses that node but as a separate run so as not to make the job take ages
<mzanetti> veebers: yeah. fginther might be able to help with that I guess
<mzanetti> veebers: actually, reverting the jenkins VMs already works like this
<mzanetti> veebers: so jenkins might have that capability already
<veebers> mzanetti: sweet, will email and cc you in so might get looked at in my night
<mzanetti> cool
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: will dandrader finally come back today?
<tsdgeos> or tomorrow?
<tsdgeos> i guess today
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ping
<tsdgeos> paulliu: ping
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: whatthe? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.new_hud-button_interaction/+merge/181829/comments/412412
<tsdgeos> all success but failed?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: dandrader leave says 1-27
<tsdgeos> so not back today for sure
<tsdgeos> either tomorrow or wednesday
<tsdgeos> probably wednesday
<greyback> probably yeah
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: greyback: if you have some time can you read https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.visibility/+merge/181642/comments/412434 and tell me if i'm crazy (more than usual) or not?
<greyback> ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack
<tsdgeos> are the buildiers dieng?
<tsdgeos> /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-modules: line 238: 59996 Alarm clock             mount -t devpts /dev/pts "$BUILDPLACE/dev/pts" -onoexec,nosuid,gid=$TTYGRP,mode=$TTYMODE
<tsdgeos> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-saucy/2608/console
<mzanetti> greyback: now that I see you, I'd need another chat regarding the app manager's api stuff. let me know when you have time
<greyback> wtf is wrong with my computer, I click that link, and have to wait over 30 seconds before firefox opens it
<greyback> mzanetti: ok, after lunch would be good
<mzanetti> greyback: I had really bad troubles with DNS lately... similar symptoms
<greyback> mzanetti: I don't see how dns is the problem, unless firefox only opens the tab only after dns resolution is made
<mzanetti> greyback: yes, I think that's what happening
<greyback> anyhoo, maybe I should just reboot
<greyback> weird
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: tbh I don't see why we want to store the visible flag in the model either
<mzanetti> in other words, I agree with you.
<greyback> tsdgeos: +1 from me too.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: also, I don't see why we want to filter tabs in case the Loader is not ready yet. couldn't the SortFilterProxyModel just filter on "enabled"?
<mzanetti> or whatever the role is that causes an item to be "enabled"
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but enabled is also calculated at the QML level
<tsdgeos> so he'd still need to inject it to a model somewhere
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah, but isn't enabled calculated based on other data in the model?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> probably
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so the sortfilter model couls calculate it on its own
 * greyback to the post office, back in a while
<paulliu> tsdgeos: hi
<tsdgeos> paulliu: just wanted to say i'ved added a comment to https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/movie-preview/+merge/181856
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok..  thanks. I'll reply it.
<tsdgeos> lunch!
<kgunn> mzanetti: afternoon!
<mzanetti> hi kgunn
<kgunn> mzanetti: hey, maybe someones already been pestering...but
<kgunn> mzanetti: any ideas on this http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3758/unity8-autopilot/
<mzanetti> kgunn: no, this is new to me. however, seems the autopilot tests for our ci fail too. Problem is, we can't reproduce it locally yet and it seems to be related to the way jenkins sets up the device.
<kgunn> mzanetti: not just the lockscreen tests...but in general...as part of "going green"
<mzanetti> sure
<mzanetti> kgunn: but om26er, veebers and me are aware of it and trying to find out what it is
<kgunn> mzanetti: thanks.....by can't repro locally...you mean, you run AP local and everything is hunky-dory
<kgunn> ?
<kgunn> oh ok...your on it
<mzanetti> kgunn: I've spent most of saturday running the tests on the my phone here. no tests failing. I even used the same scripts as jenkins is using
<om26er> mzanetti, there is only one way to run tests on devices these days i.e. to kill the shell first and we do just that. Nothing different
<mzanetti> om26er: still they fail in jenkins but work here on my phone. I've even been using your scripts
<mzanetti> om26er: btw. please move them to some place where more people have write access
<mzanetti> and I've found some other issues too
<tsdgeos> ahhhhhhhhh nothing is landing ahhhhhhhhh
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: come on... we've already landed 2 out of 11 branches today :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'll reapprove your branch that just failed again
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok... I'm currently monitoring VM's, hoping I find some reason why all this random weirdness is happening
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/expandedItemPersistant/+merge/182094 ?
<tsdgeos> it's 5 lines and fairly easy to repro
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack
<kgunn> Cimi: any joy on testing multimon mir ?
<asac> mzanetti: om26er veebers: heard you have problems reproducing the unity8 failures on maguro?
<mzanetti> asac: yeah, can't reproduce it on make either
<mzanetti> mako
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I only have "Applications" in the home scope. what else do you have in there?
<kgunn> Trevinho: any joy testing multimonitor xmir ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: jsut search
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the magic of scopes will give you more stuff
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: not happening here
<tsdgeos> not getting stuff like "Info" and "Reference"?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: nope. never seen that so far
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: on the phone or on the desktop?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: both
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ↑↑↑ What is he missing?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I just flashed a device one hour ago
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do you have interwebs?
<mzanetti> searching for "a" in the home scope gives me 4 applications, that's it
<mzanetti> hmm... maybe not
<asac> mzanetti: we dont see it on mako. only on maguro
<asac> mzanetti: do you have that device?
<mzanetti> asac: yes. but in our ci jenkins we see the same on both devices.
<mzanetti> asac: are you setting up devices in the same way?
<mzanetti> asac: only re-flashing when there is a new image, otherwise installing packages and then running tests on them?
<asac> mzanetti: what does ci jenkins do?
<asac> is that x86?
<mzanetti> asac: no. we test on real phones too
<asac> mzanetti: yes, i think thats what is done, yes.
<asac> mzanetti: its not we or them. its us
<asac> :)
<mzanetti> right :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, kgunn national holiday in UK today...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, read your reviews, will fix tomorrow...
<mzanetti> ah.. that explains why I can't reach designers :)
<asac> mzanetti: so only explain that was brought up was that the system is busy
<asac> while running
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ah, you didn't add yourself to the leave document ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, :)
<asac> mzanetti: now we dont have that and today the autopilot test on maguro fails reliably
<asac> (two times in a row)
<asac> e.g. i believe its a real thing this time
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I didn't add national holidays :)
<asac> someone needs to confirm
<Cimi> so yeah whole design team is off today
<Cimi> and I am hime sick with headache!
<Cimi> *home
<tsdgeos> Cimi: to be honest not sure if that's the plan or not, but helps if i can go there and see if you're off, though i can probably do the same in the directory thing
<Cimi> in bed
<Cimi> how good
<Cimi> holidays and be sick
<mzanetti> asac: oh... I've just seen that the logs are different from the ci jenkins
<mzanetti> asac: UInput: UInputError('"/dev/uinput" cannot be opened for writing',)
<mzanetti> asac: the user running the tests needs to have permissions to write this. autopilot does set up some group magic for this, but not sure if that requires a reboot to work
<mzanetti> asac: ci jenkins manually sets /dev/uinput to 666 iirc
<asac> mzanetti: it worked in the past
<asac> e.g. we had that a month ago
<asac> now its back
<asac> but only on maguro :)
<asac> interesting
<mzanetti> hmm
<asac> it all worked well on main dashboard
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: kgunn: standup?
<om26er> mzanetti, I have a suggestion for the upstream merger problem, we could try to see if there is an app running in the background already does that remedy the issue. In the past the test suite would fail if unity was killed and no other app was running in the background then the focus issue that we are seeing now will happen
<om26er> summary, if there is some app running while unity is killed the focus issue may not happen
<mzanetti> om26er: does the webcam still exist actually?
<mzanetti> om26er: we had a webcam that was giving us a view on the devices
<om26er> mzanetti, it does pointed at 3 devices only
<om26er> ,
<kgunn> tsdgeos: sorry gonna miss you guys today!
<kgunn> must be a lonely mumble today :)
<tsdgeos> kgunn: it was :D
<tsdgeos> like 5 of us
<mterry> mzanetti, hello!  if you're feeling like reviewing some stuff (who doesn't love that?), my demo and launcher-items branches would love to see the light of day.  I can trade reviews  :)
<mzanetti> mterry: lol
<mzanetti> mterry: Can you trade for debugging autopilot?
 * mterry slowly backs away
<mzanetti> asac: any findings regarding the permissions on /dev/uinput?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: did you get searching for "a" to give you intenet thingies?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes. currently compiling your branch on the phone (takes ages nowadays)
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: look at this...http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-touch/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the minute I disabled the touch tests in autolanding, they start working again for -ci
<mzanetti> om26er: ^
<tsdgeos> :S
<om26er> like they don't get disabled ?
<mzanetti> om26er: no. I disabled them only in unity8-autolanding, but kept them active int unity8-ci
<om26er> mzanetti, impossible isn't it ?
<mzanetti> om26er: huh?
<om26er> mzanetti, like is there a relation between a CI and autolanding not behaving well ?
<mzanetti> om26er: wild guess: could it be that the device locking between those jobs has an issue and two jobs try to run the tests on the same device?
<om26er> mzanetti, we have exactly 1 executor for each device in the jenkins setup
<mzanetti> om26er: right...
<mzanetti> can't reproduce the issue in jenkins any more either... it's like last friday's weather wouldn't have allowed testing :/
<kgunn> paulliu: you on?
<kgunn> paulliu: whether unity-lens-mock should/can go in archive or what's holding it out of it?
<kgunn> so lool was asking this ^
<kgunn> tsdgeos: do you know ? ^
<tsdgeos> not sure about tbh
<tsdgeos> but do we need it?
<tsdgeos> we're feeding "live" data everywhere now, aren't we?
<paulliu> kgunn: yeah.. why we want that to be in the archive? I'll talk to lool..
<kgunn> paulliu: i actually wondered the same thing when i wrote it :)
<kgunn> why we want a mock ?...aren't we going to real backends :)
<kgunn> paulliu: he's in #ubuntu-touch
<tedg> Hey, is unity-services needed by unity8?
<tedg> Oh, seems it's related to libunity-core-6.0-7
<tedg> thostr_, ^
<thostr_> tedg: which means we shouldn't need it...
<tedg> So unity8-private deps on libunity-core-6.0-7 which deps on unity-services which deps on libindicator
<tedg> thostr_, It probably needs to be broken up if we want to break that chain down.
<thostr_> tedg: ok, the we better don't touch it for now
<tedg> bregma, Is there a reason that libunity-core-6.0 depends on unity-services not just recommends?  Then we could have unity depend on the services?
<mzanetti> mterry: can't manage to get your demo branch running
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I guess MacSlow will have a cigar when he starts working tomorrow. His autopilot tests branch finally merged :D
<mterry> mzanetti, :(
<mzanetti> mterry: I executed that dbus command and restarted unity8... nothing
<mterry> mzanetti, like it won't run at all, or you don't see the demo?
<mzanetti> mterry: well, I executed the command and rebooted, the screen just stayed black
<mzanetti> let me try again
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yep :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: he's back on next week though afaik
<mterry> mzanetti, you got the 'demo of a broken phone' version
<mzanetti> I see
<mzanetti> looks good then
<mzanetti> mterry: yep, can reproduce it. Could this be related? file:///usr/share/unity8/Components/EdgeDemo.qml:126: TypeError: Object AccountsService(0x17bdea0) has no method 'getUserProperty'
<mterry> mzanetti, you installed the debs?
<mzanetti> mterry: yes. the ones I downloaded from jenkins
<mzanetti> mterry: from the last post of jenkins in the merge
<mterry> mzanetti, I'll try.  Maybe  something broke
<mzanetti> mhr3: ping
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: do you know where the home scope code is located?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: or better, where to modify in order to change the favorite apps in there?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: in the home scope?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that's probably in some backend
<tsdgeos> unless we are overrding it
<tsdgeos> that i think we're not
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no, I don't think we do
<tsdgeos> actually we do :D
<mzanetti> oh
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos_work@xps:~/phablet/unity8/Dash$ wcgrep -i home
<tsdgeos> ./ScopeDelegateMapper.qml:22:                                       "home.scope": "DashHome.qml",
<tsdgeos> so DashHome.qml
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: cool, thanks
<tsdgeos> yw
<mzanetti> Dash/Apps/FrequentlyUsedAppsModel.qml actually
<tsdgeos> yep
<mzanetti> autopilot tests in VM: 6 min building, 18 min testing
<mzanetti> autopilot tests on phone: 18 min building, 6 min testing
<mterry> mzanetti, just installed the debs, they seem to work for me
<mterry> (for the demo branch)
<mzanetti> mterry: hmm... strange
<mzanetti> mterry: I can reliably reproduce the issue
<mzanetti> mterry: with those packages: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-saucy-armhf/213/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<mzanetti> mterry: installed on an image flashed today
<mzanetti> on mako
<mterry> mzanetti, I used http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-saucy-armhf-ci/759/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<mterry> mzanetti, I didn't flash today though
<mterry> mzanetti, I'll try your link.  Do you know the difference between those two deb lines that jenkins makes?
<mzanetti> I don't think there's a difference except one builds with coverage enabled, the other without. the mediumtests being the one without
<tsdgeos> EOD!
<mzanetti> om26er: I reenabled the touch mediumtests
<mterry> mzanetti, they worked for me too.  Will try reflashing with today's image
<mzanetti> om26er: can't reproduce the failure any more. jenkins works fine again
<mzanetti> om26er: there must have been a bad image in between or the like
<mzanetti> mterry: I have an idea:
<mzanetti> mterry: I downloaded that .zip, pushed it to the phone, extracted it and did a dpkg -i *
<mzanetti> mterry: which means, I installed unity8-fake-env too
<mzanetti> mterry: could it be, that the accountservice thing has no api in lp:unity-api and the mock implementation does not match with the real one?
<mterry> mzanetti, I did *.deb
<mterry> as well
<mzanetti> mterry: tried it on a freshly flashed maguro now. it boots, the stays black for longer than normally, then, at some point unity shows up, but without the demo :/
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah I get unity too, but not the demo right now.  This used to work, am trying to see what happened
<mzanetti> mterry: ok. I'm calling it a day now. please write some status into the merge so I can review tomorrow morning
<mterry> mzanetti, ok
<mterry> mzanetti, thanks
<om26er> mzanetti, or just that race condition is not happening anymore :)
 * greyback eod
<mzanetti> om26er: still here?
<om26er> mzanetti, yep
<mzanetti> om26er: I'm watching jenkins and just cane across this: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/
<mzanetti> om26er: this was a test run for the addressbook-app but there are artifacts from unity8 in there
<mzanetti> om26er: not a real problem. just noticed it...
<mzanetti> om26er: otherwise its running quite nicely again now
<om26er> mzanetti, what's up ?
<mzanetti> om26er: ?
<om26er> mzanetti, hm, I see they are for the phone-app
<om26er> mzanetti, I could make sure to delete all the .xml in the workspace
<mzanetti> om26er: lol... I messed up with the jenkins links :D
<om26er> during each run, so that way we'll always have the right test results attached
<mzanetti> yeah... but I can't find that link any more
<om26er> mzanetti, that's magix
<om26er> *magic
<om26er> mzanetti, btw the address-book suite failed because: address-book-app : Depends: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-telephony-plugin but it is not installable
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah. its all real failures now. looks really good
<mzanetti> it still annoys me that we have no clue what happened on friday. I'm it'll strike back
<om26er> maybe, just maybe there was an update and that resolved the issue somehow ;_)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-27
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: good morning
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I had to merge trunk at this one. mind checking/approving? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/quicklist-unset-model-before-closing/+merge/181517
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: checking
<tsdgeos> morning
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: technically i only need to check you merged right, no? :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti is the name of the branch "wrong"?
<tsdgeos> it's called unset before closing
<tsdgeos> but you close before unsetting, no?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ah yeah... I had it the other way round at first
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: caused some issues.
<tsdgeos> oka
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so we got a whole lot of autoland fails still :-/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it's not a whole lot any more, but yeah, too many, I agree
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: from what I see this are the main issues:
<mzanetti> autopilot-tests for unlocking sometimes freezes when swiping away the greeter
<mzanetti> one of the builders causes a nullpointerexception somewhere in jenkins
<mzanetti> and at times, the unit tests for lvwph randomly fail
<tsdgeos> yeah, we need 5.1 for lvwph
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you set https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators.menu-items-cleaning/+merge/181410 to approved
<tsdgeos> but it's been merged already, no?
<tsdgeos> isn't it r249?
<mzanetti> there was something weird, yeah...
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll edit the MR manually and set it as merged
<mzanetti> done
<jamesh> sil2100: hi.  Has there been any progress on getting mediascanner into main?
<mzanetti> ah... reminds me...
<mzanetti> is didrocks in vacation currently?
<sil2100> jamesh: working on that ;)
<sil2100> mzanetti: yes, for 2 weeks
<mzanetti> sil2100: I found a situation where commits get past the releasing process without being tested
<sil2100> mzanetti: how? What's happening?
<mzanetti> sil2100: if something gets merged by the upstream merger in between the release job starts and ends, it gets merged and then the release job commits the release commit message on top of that
<mzanetti> sil2100: check out unit8's history
<mzanetti> sil2100: there is a commit with a rather long commit message. starting with "tweak launcher folding"
<jamesh> sil2100: I guess the same goes for unity-scope-mediascanner? :)
<mzanetti> sil2100: it doesn't show up in the changelog because it landed after the release jenkins started, but before it comitted the changelog
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok, this situation indeed might happen, sadly we don't have a way currently to not make it happen - but the good thing is that it's not really being released without testing
<sil2100> mzanetti: let me check the lp:unity8 history to make sure
<mzanetti> sil2100: do the tests run again after jenkins posts the changelog?
<sil2100> mzanetti: from what I see on lp:unity8, there's not really any problem - the process looks like this that the 'changelog' and the revision that the snapshot is being taken is actually created before the testing starts, during the prepare job
<mzanetti> sil2100: yeah. but at that point it also does the checkout to run the tests
<mzanetti> sil2100: so I'm quite positive that this commit was not tested by the release jenkins
<sil2100> mzanetti: it's tested by the next release, look:
<sil2100> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/253
<sil2100> mzanetti: it just didn't appear in the changelog because it wasn't released
<mzanetti> sil2100: sure.. it'll be tested by following released. that's true
<sil2100> mzanetti: the snapshot was made from 249
<sil2100> mzanetti: your commit was 250, so it went to the next release - so it's all safe and nothing goes 'unnoticed'
<mzanetti> sil2100: yeah... it creates a snapshot at 249 and tests this
<mzanetti> then 250 comes in
<mzanetti> then the release jenkins finishes testing and commits its changelog bump to 251
<mzanetti> 251 gets released because of that, containing 250 - untested
<sil2100> mzanetti: no no no
<sil2100> It's not
<sil2100> mzanetti: look, jenkins says clearly: Releasing 7.81.3+13.10.20130826.4-0ubuntu1 (revision 249 from lp:unity8).
<sil2100> mzanetti: when releasing it doesn't take lp:unity8 directly, it only uses the commits it prepared during the prepare job
<sil2100> mzanetti: it creates the source package only once, when doing the snapshot
<sil2100> mzanetti: 250 didn't land in this release
<sil2100> mzanetti: what jenkins does is - it prepares the packages in the prepare job (the changelog is then prepared), builds and tests the packages, if all is ok, it commits the 'Releasing ..." commit to trunk and releases the *exact* packages it used for testing
<mzanetti> sil2100: ok... understood it now
<mzanetti> thanks for explaining.
<mzanetti> I was watching it live yesterday (to debug our issues in jenkins) and saw those commits coming in in that order... made me think this must be an issue
<sil2100> mzanetti: if there were some commits made in the meantime - well, they don't get released, since the source package got created during snapshotting - those commits that got into trunk in the meantime will be picked up by the next release, thanks to the (revision <num> from lp:unity8) <- this tells the build bot which was the last commit it used
<mzanetti> sil2100: I was thinking that the commit to the changelog is the important one
<sil2100> mzanetti: no problem ;) I guess we can't do anything not to let those things get 'out of order'
<sil2100> mzanetti: but luckily it's safe
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/266/testReport/junit/unity8.shell.tests.test_lock_screen/TestLockscreen/test_can_unlock_passphrase_screen_Native_Device_/ failing again :-/
<tsdgeos> any clue why?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I know it will strike back
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no. I have absolutely no clue and haven't been able to reproduce it locally in hours
<mzanetti> s/know/knew/ ^^
<tsdgeos> weeeeeeeeeird
<tsdgeos> stupid tablet ran out of battery while flashing
<tsdgeos> hope nothing bad happened
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: seems this phone produced just one failure. the next run on it was a good one again
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you can't break the device by flashing it with phablet-flash
<tsdgeos> good stuff then :D
<sil2100> jamesh: I need to consult the MIR for mediascanner a bit since mediascanner is using A LOT of typical universe-only packages
<sil2100> jamesh: since gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad and gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly we can't get into main
<jamesh> sil2100: I'm in a standup right now.  Can I get back to you in 20 minutes?
<sil2100> jamesh: are those required? Are those used in the code extensively?
<sil2100> jamesh: ok
<tsdgeos> dednick: ping
<dednick> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> dednick: just commented in https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.multi-icon/+merge/181862
<mhr3> sil2100, do we know why are the ap tests for unity failing?
<dednick> tsdgeos: hm. maybe i shouldnt be using gu then.
<tsdgeos> not sure
<tsdgeos> what are you trying to achieve?
<dednick> tsdgeos: it's the width between indicator icons. 0.5 is a bit too close, 1 is a bit too far.
<tsdgeos> dednick: maybe round the 0.7 gus?
<sil2100> mhr3: not yet
<tsdgeos> the problem is that qml "knows" how to paint in 5.6 pixels
<tsdgeos> but that will look mega-crap on some displays
<dednick> tsdgeos: maybe should just use dp ?
<tsdgeos> and it's also affecting the rendering speed since needs to do "some for this pixel and some for this other pixel"
<mhr3> tsdgeos, btw sorry for not replying yesterday, we had public holiday here
<tsdgeos> dednick: maybe, but then dp is not scaled, no?
<dednick> tsdgeos: right. antialiasing.
<tsdgeos> mhr3: sure, no worries
<tsdgeos> dednick: i mean if you use dp, won't it look "too close" in a tablet?
<dednick> tsdgeos: probably on retina it will be super close.
<tsdgeos> dednick: so maybe the rounded gu?
<tsdgeos> seems a bit lame, but....
<greyback> how about mixing the two: units.gu(0.5) + units.dp(2)
<tsdgeos> greyback: is dp scaled?
<tsdgeos> i thought it was "always 1 pixel"
<greyback> tsdgeos: it is scaled to 2, for high DPI screens
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> dednick: maybe that works then?
<dednick> tsdgeos: i'll see how it looks
<dednick> galaxy nexus should provide a high enough gu
<tsdgeos> greyback: i'm trying to test https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/fix-sidestage/+merge/182212 but my battery keeps running out
<tsdgeos> greyback: is that the fix for "starting a side stage app with nothing on the main stage makes the side stage app not be shown"?
<greyback> tsdgeos: see attached bug. Side stage apps were completely broken
<tsdgeos> so someone ignored my bug report and created a new one
<greyback> tsdgeos: as in, when you launched the app, you saw the side-in animation, but then you get black. The app was not allowed to shine through the shell
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> what i said
<tsdgeos> days ago
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1210079
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1210079 in Unity 8 "Side stage app does not correctly paint if there is no main stage app" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> tsdgeos: I thought I got it irrespective of if a minstage app open or not
<greyback> but thinking about it you're probably right,
<jamesh> sil2100: hi.  As far as the gstreamer dependencies go, the I know -bad and -ugly are not required for mediascanner to run.  I'll have to check what is actually needed for the test suite
<tsdgeos> greyback: so dupe bugs? or?
<greyback> tsdgeos: I've sorted it
<tsdgeos> ah you already set the branch
<tsdgeos> oka
<sil2100> jamesh: please do, I'm working on getting the other deps into main in the meantime - we'd probably need to get rid of the gstreamer1.0-libav, gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad, gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly build-deps, as I'm sure we won't force anyone to let them into main
<tsdgeos> greyback: now is when we get some shit for ignoring this since 8 August :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: did we got anywhere we can merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-mir/application_manager_tests ?
<greyback> tsdgeos: nope, I didn't have chance to look into what's going on. I'm guessing we need to set up those tests to run on actual device
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> greyback: ping
<greyback> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> greyback: should i be able to "move" (i.e. uncollapse) a side stage app if it's the only app open?
<tsdgeos> err uncollapse -> collapse
<greyback> tsdgeos: no
<greyback> it should be locked
<tsdgeos> okii
<tsdgeos> then it works :D
<greyback> yay :)
<tsdgeos> dednick: not sure i understand https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-location/+merge/182331
<tsdgeos> dednick: so they changed the "default" file for indicators?
<dednick> tsdgeos: there are old backends and new backends. Currently byu default we used the old backend compatible UIs. But now, every indicator we add is going to be compatible with new backend UIs. so i changed the deafult qml file we use.
<dednick> tsdgeos: but at the same time, i added the override for the location indicator so that it gets a "friendly" title.
<tsdgeos> dednick: where does the title come from otherwsie?
<tsdgeos> dednick: and how do we i18n that title?
<dednick> tsdgeos: at the moment if just uses the indicator name by default (eg indicator-datetime) if not handled in unity8. It's something that needs sorting out.
<dednick> *it just uses
<tsdgeos> dednick: so we are not providing i18n facilities for it either?
<dednick> tsdgeos: nope
<tsdgeos> dednick: because we'll have a better solution so not worth it? or?
<dednick> tsdgeos: i'm not sure if we have a solution at hand, but this is not the final one for sure.
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> not sure how important is i18n at this point
<tsdgeos> i know paulliu was working on it for a while
<tsdgeos> paulliu: you there? was your i18n push for a tradeshow or something?
<dednick> tsdgeos: i just respaced those icons to 0.5
<dednick> tsdgeos: with the addition of the location indicator we would be running out of space again anyway, and it wasnt much diff to 0.7 anyway
<tsdgeos> ok
<dednick> probably going to need a better solution anyway. we've still got loads of icons to go :(
 * greyback_ not fond of 0.7 gu, it means we're not using the pixel grid that the whole shell UI placement should adhere to
<nic-doffay> greyback_, ping
<greyback_> nic-doffay: pong
<nic-doffay> greyback_, are you familiar with the Icon class at all in the SDK? Particularly where the assets are stored which it loads by name?
<nic-doffay> "image://gicon/%1".arg(icon.name)
<greyback_> nic-doffay: not off the top of my head. Wellark or larsu probably know more than I about it
 * greyback_ moving to office, back in 30
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> can i link a static lib into another static lib?
<tsdgeos> good old google
<tsdgeos> so it seems "you can't"
<tvoss__> tsdgeos, you can :) you just need the right linker magic
<tvoss__> tsdgeos, see the magic whole-archive option approach here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/platform-api/trunk/view/head:/src/ubuntu/hybris/CMakeLists.txt#L19
<tsdgeos> tvoss__: yeah well, that's exactly what's failing :D
<tvoss__> tsdgeos, what does it say?
<tsdgeos> my ua_url_dispatcher_session symbol ends up in src/ubuntu/hybris/libubuntu_application_api.so.1.0.0 but not in src/ubuntu/mirserver/libubuntu_application_api_mirserver.so.1.0
<tsdgeos> even if both are linking to the .a
<tsdgeos> i think it's because in one it's before the whole-archive
<tsdgeos> and in another after
<tvoss__> tsdgeos, ah, it's working, but the mirserver part is not pulling it in ...
<tsdgeos> my question is why
<tsdgeos> since it seems it should :D
<tvoss__> tsdgeos, the issue is here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/platform-api/trunk/view/head:/src/ubuntu/mircommon/CMakeLists.txt#L41
<tvoss__> tsdgeos, lacking the whole-archive thingy
<tsdgeos> i added it there
<tsdgeos> but didn't seem to help
<tsdgeos> let me try again
<Cimi> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> Cimi: pong
<Cimi> mzanetti, was wondering what's the launcherDragArea and the EdgeDragArea
<Cimi> the difference between the two
<mzanetti> Cimi: one is for dragging in, the other for dragging out
<tsdgeos> tvoss__: so, no i did not do it before, i did it on the laptop and then compiled on the phone \o/, but now that i do it on the phone doesn't work either, seems too much stuff is getting inside the whole-archive, let me paste
<tsdgeos> tvoss__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6032225/
<tsdgeos> seems that for some reason ${UBUNTU_APPLICATION_API_LINK_LIBRARIES} is getting expanded to "a lot" ../application/location/libubuntu_application_location.a -lubuntu-location-service -ldbus-1 -lubuntu-location-service -ldbus-1 -lpthread -lboost_system ../application/url_dispatcher/libubuntu_application_url_dispatcher.a -lurl-dispatcher -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lhybris-common
<tsdgeos> and thus we get the dupe symbols
<paulliu> tsdgeos: i18n for indicators? I thought I fix an issue about i18n in the past in the datetime. Yes for a trade show in China.
<paulliu> tsdgeos: Already got merged I think.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: well, it got broken again according to dednick :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you say it should be fixed with the current code in that branch?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it works for me
<tsdgeos> Cimi: because it still goes thorugh here, see calculator for example
<paulliu> tsdgeos: Argh. I'll check...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, mmm
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I forgot my ubuntu phone at home, cannot test
<paulliu> dednick: Do you have a screenshot?
<dednick> tsdgeos: nothing was broken that wasnt previously.
<dednick> paulliu: ^
<tsdgeos> dednick: sure
<tsdgeos> dednick: for some value of "previosuly"
<tsdgeos> no?
<tsdgeos> i mean it may have been working when paulliu fixed it and then broke again (not in this MR of course)
<dednick> tsdgeos: well there was never i18n for indicators as far as i know
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<dednick> paulliu: ^ ?
<tsdgeos> tvoss__: any hint?
<paulliu> dednick: For the datetime there is.. So you can get Chinese date-time.
<dednick> paulliu: i c. well that's up to the backend now. if they send a chinese label then that's what we display
<dednick> paulliu: we are talking about titles. I dont think they are translated at the moment are they?
<dednick> eg "Date and Time", "Battery", "Messaging"
<paulliu> dednick: yes.. It is from the backend. And datetime strings is based on the locale. for example, LC_TIME..
<paulliu> dednick: ah, that is not yet translated.
<paulliu> dednick: I wonder that is not i18n yet.
<dednick> paulliu: dont worry about it. it needs to be fixed anyway
<paulliu> dednick: yeah.
<larsu> nic-doffay: don't use image://gicon (we're in the process of deprecating it)
<nic-doffay> larsu, yeah chatting to seb128 about in #sdk
<nic-doffay> larsu, not on this server though :P
<larsu> nic-doffay: I'm not in there to read the scrollback. I trust seb128 to give you the right advise though ;)
<seb128> larsu, I basically pointed them to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/unity-theme-icon-provider/+merge/180805 and to ubuntu-themes to add the icon
<larsu> seb128: thanks. Still not merged, though :(
<larsu> Wellark: what's up with that ^^? I thought you needed it urgently?
<seb128> larsu, somebody needs to change the top status
<seb128> larsu, saviq mhr3 and you approved, why not doing that?
<seb128> I guess somebody from the sdk team needs to review/push the trigger?
<larsu> seb128: they blocked it on not having tests. Wellark said he'd write some, but I can't see any in the MR
<seb128> larsu, try to ping the #sdk guys about it
<mhr3> seb128, yea, as larsu said, tests missing
<seb128> urg, still
<mhr3> sdk guys wanted that
<seb128> Wellark, ^ weren't you supposed to add some test?
<mhr3> or convince sdk guys that it's not worth it :)
<larsu> so the sense of urgency that people communicated to me two weeks ago was greatly exaggerated :P
<larsu> Wellark wasn't feeling well yesterday, don't know if he's back yet
<larsu> mhr3: well, the tests they'd be happy with are really not worth it :)
<mhr3> but we want that branch anyway, otherwise there's no support for themed icons with fallbacks
<larsu> seb128: I'll wait for Wellark to reply in case he has a half-finished branch on his machine. Otherwise I'll write those tests.
<mhr3> well unless you count things like "image://gicon/.%20GThemedIcon%20foo%20bar
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<larsu> mhr3: we don't count that :)
 * larsu certainly doesn't
<greyback_> mhr3: please tell me that doesn't actually work
<larsu> greyback_: for your own sanity, stop thinking about that (and don't try it)
 * greyback_ steps away
<larsu> haha
<tsdgeos> greyback_: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/u8m-osk/+merge/181887 ¿?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: yeah I needed to land it, else if you used Mir image, once you opened the OSK, you could do nothing else except type
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> dednick: hey
<dednick> mzanetti: howdy
<mzanetti> dednick: how does that work in the indicators?
<mzanetti> there is one dbusmenumodel which holds the icons in the panel, right?
<mzanetti> and where do the tabs get their information from? not the same model?
<dednick> mzanetti: there is the IndicatorsModel, which tells both the panel and the tabs "where to get their content"
<dednick> mzanetti: and the UnityMenuModel, which tells each item within the Panel and Tabs "what is the content"
<dednick> ie the Indicators model tells us the dbus path etc, and the UnityMenuModels connects to each dbus path
<dednick> mzanetti: but we need to connect to the dbus before we can tell if the indicator is visible or not.
<mzanetti> dednick: does that mean that we always have all tabs, regardless if a given system service is not installed?
<dednick> mzanetti: yes, at the moment.
<mzanetti> somewhat defeats the purpose of the whole thing, doesn't it?
<dednick> mzanetti: somewhat the purpose of this branch :)
<mzanetti> yeah well.. seems to be a workaround for an architectural problem deeper down in the stack
<dednick> mzanetti: hang on. no, the service is deemed to be installed if the indicator file exists.
<dednick> only the ones with indicator files will appear in the tabs
<dednick> or panel
<mzanetti> ok... at least something :)
<dednick> the visibility is more than just "being able to connect to dbus"
<mzanetti> hmm... still don't like the fact that we're abusing the model for this... but don't have a better idea right now
<dednick> for example, the messaging indicator in future probably wont be visible unless we have unread messages
<dednick> but it still needs to be connected to be able to make that determination
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah, i didnt really like the fact that i was using setData.
<dednick> mzanetti: i have another solution in mind, but it's a bit unqmlish.
<mzanetti> dednick: could the panel have a list property controlling all the visible tabs?
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah, that could be a better solution.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you happy with this?
<tsdgeos> sorry
<tsdgeos> wasn't reading
 * tsdgeos reads
<mzanetti> no problem
<dednick> mzanetti, tsdgeos: although that wouldnt really work nicely with the filtermodel.
<dednick> as it operates on roles...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah, you need a model role
<mzanetti> d'oh
<tsdgeos> that's why i suggested an intermediate identitymodel
<tsdgeos> that adds the extra role
<tsdgeos> but it's a lot of work
<dednick> tsdgeos: identityModels dont add roles do they? they just transform current ones
<tsdgeos> dednick: you can add more, that's not a problem
<tsdgeos> dednick: the other "easy" solution is creating your own proxymodel and reimplementing acceptsrow
<tsdgeos> but of course that's also more work
<mzanetti> wait... shouldn't this behavior be controlled by the service? I mean... the service adds and removes all kind of stuff in the UI. shouldn't it also be able to determine when an entry is "active"?
<mzanetti> which is when it is displayed and the tab is there
<mzanetti> dednick: ^
<dednick> mzanetti: it is. the visiblity comes from the service. but you need to make the connection (ie create the tab page) to determine if it's visible. Plus we can't change tab visibility.
<mzanetti> dednick: I mean, this setData(isVisible) should happen within the service
<mzanetti> ah... doesn't work again
<mzanetti> crap
<mzanetti> I don't know... if alberts approach works fine for you... otherwise I guess we have to stick with what you have now
<dednick> mzanetti: heh. it does. but it has to go through the panel items as they are what is connected to the service. The IndicatorsModel has no connection to the service
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> dednick: standup
<greyback_> nic-doffay: you too
<sil2100> tedg: hi! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1217131 ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1217131 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Test failure in recent quaternourly build." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sil2100> tedg: (just poking)
<tedg> sil2100, Yes, I know, looking at it.  Unfortunately it happens much more often on the builders than locally :-(
<greyback_> kgunn: joining us?
<sil2100> ;/
<dednick> mzanetti: my potential solution was to have an intermediate model which connected to UnityMenuModel for row that was added to get the visibility.. but it's quite a bit of work.
<dednick> like tsdgeos solution, but more pimping.
<kgunn> Cimi: curious, you connecting vga, hdmi or display port ? (mir on projectors)
<Cimi> kgunn, VGA
<Cimi> kgunn, but it behaves very weirdly...
<kgunn> Cimi: gpu ?
<Cimi> kgunn, intel
<Cimi> kgunn, test 1.1, 1.2, 1.3 seems to work
<Cimi> kgunn, cannot do 1.4 and 1.5
<Cimi> on scenario 2, 2.1 starts with a weird "mirror mode" with one screen longer than the other
<Cimi> mirror displays however is off
<nic-doffay> greyback_, doh got totally carried away.
<greyback_> nic-doffay: we're still there
<nic-doffay> greyback_, on me way
<Cimi> scenario 3, I have crashes
<mzanetti> sil2100: can you help me finding an issue in the release jenkins tests setup?
<Cimi> I can disable primary screen, but then when I switch the projector off, it goes back to lightdm
<sil2100> mzanetti: what's up?
<mzanetti> sil2100: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3770/unity8-autopilot/306767/
<mzanetti> sil2100: on Galaxy Nexus, all unity8 tests fail to open /dev/uinput
<mzanetti> sil2100: works fine on Nexus 4
<mzanetti> sil2100: can you point me to the scripts that do the setup before running the tests?
<sil2100> mzanetti: did you make sure uinput is there and that the user permissions are set-up correctly?
<sil2100> mzanetti: let me point you to the otto scripts that do the job, since there is some pre-config thing we're doing
<sil2100> mzanetti: take a look here for instance: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~otto-dev/otto/testsuite_autopilot-unity/view/head:/target-override/usr/local/share/otto/setup-hooks/10-autopilot
<mzanetti> sil2100: and which is the jenkins job that produces the results for this page?
<mzanetti> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3770/unity8-autopilot/306767/
<sil2100> mzanetti: hah! This might sound bad, but I have no idea ;) I think you'll have to ask someone from the QA team, gema would probably know best
<mzanetti> sil2100: ok. thanks
<sil2100> mzanetti: since once it's out of the daily-release process I'm maintaining, I don't really coordinate the path
<mzanetti> sil2100: same here... still we need to figure why unity fails. I just hoped you'd know more than me. But no problem. I'll find someone
<kgunn> greyback_: ping
<greyback_> kgunn: pong
<mzanetti> asac: ping
<mzanetti> kgunn: I've found the issue
<asac> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/smoke-touch-apps/revision/80
<kgunn> mzanetti: awesome!!!
<mzanetti> this commit broke it
<mzanetti> asac: because it removes the call to unlock_screen
<mzanetti> thich contains the chmod 666 to /dev/uinput
<mzanetti> s/thich/which/
<asac> mzanetti: cool. btw, we think we fixed the uinput problem for real
<mzanetti> even better
<asac> e.g. adding phablet to autopilot group
<asac> which makes that unnecessary... also fixing the udev rules :)
<mzanetti> +1
<asac> so lets see what happens in 1-2 hours
<asac> then we should see results coming in
<mzanetti> asac: to be precise, in this one: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/smoke-touch-apps/revision/80/unity8-autopilot/setup.sh
<mzanetti> the NO_UNLOCK=1 is the culprit
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: time for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-1213153/+merge/182406
<larsu> dednick|lunch: apparently qmenumodel is not building on i386 (tests for qmenumodel are failing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qmenumodel/+bug/1217335). Do you still depend on QMenuModel (the class) or can we remove it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1217335 in qmenumodel (Ubuntu) "qmenumodel fails to build on i386/amd64 against Qt 5.1.1" [Undecided,New]
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, on it
<mzanetti> mterry: I assume because you got dragged away for the html thingie, the demo branch is not fixed/ready yet, right?
<mterry> mzanetti, demo should be fixed
<mterry> mzanetti, stupid Q_SLOTS/Q_INVOKABLE mixup (I put Q_INVOKABLE after 'public' instead of in front of method prototype)
<mterry> mzanetti, there's a qmltest that fails on jenkins but works locally. Just pushed a possible fix for that, but shouldn't block testing
<mzanetti> mterry: hehe... and I've seen in the last version you still have a "pubic:" too much :P
<mterry> mzanetti, you kidding me?  How does that compile?
<mterry> oh, I don't have pubic!
<mzanetti> public
<mzanetti> stupid typos...
<mzanetti> mterry: line 819 for example
<mzanetti> mterry: not a real problem... but not needed either
<mzanetti> 1262 too
<mterry> mzanetti, ah, I see what you meaj
<mterry> *mean
<mzanetti> mterry: and 1609 there is still the slot thingie
<mterry> mzanetti, 1609 needs to be I thought, for the QtDBus auto-binding stuff to work,
<mzanetti> mterry: we really should define that API in lp:unity-api... would fail to compile until all of them are aligned
<mzanetti> ah ok
<dednick|lunch> larsu: the messaging still using qmenumodel
<larsu> dednick: ah okay. So I guess I should have an actual look why the tests fail, then :)
<dednick> larsu: fail on amd64 as well :/ works for me...
<larsu> dednick: you have qt 5.1?
<dednick> larsu: no
<Wellark> seb128: why am I seeing this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6032941/
<Wellark> that's on todays touch image on my nexus 3
<Wellark> I must be crazy or something but it states that the installed version of HUD is 13.10.1+13.10.20130816.1-0ubuntu1
<Wellark> instead of that 13.10.1+13.10.20130822.4-0ubuntu1 which we worked so hard to fix critical bugs
<larsu> Wellark: did you see our discussion about the theme icon provider from earlier today?
<Wellark> larsu: nope
<Wellark> larsu: quick recap please
<larsu> Wellark: did you get a chance to work on the tests for that?
<larsu> Wellark: I can't see any on the MR and I remember you needed the theme provider desperately two weeks ago
<Wellark> larsu: doing them today after we get this critical HUD problem sorted out
<Wellark> larsu: well, we all need it
<larsu> Wellark: ah cool. Thanks. Yes, other people have been asking abou this, which is why I'm pinging you right now :)
<Wellark> in the mean time I fixed upstream QIcon
<larsu> ah, very cool
<Wellark> and HUD
<Wellark> and HUD
<Wellark> and HUD
<larsu> lol
<Wellark> larsu: so yeah. unit tests to get that MR forward coming today
<Wellark> or I will lock my self to bathroom and cry
<larsu> haha, please don't :)
 * larsu hears that is not good for mental stability
<Cimi> mzanetti, you said the launcher jumps in with my launcher branch, how?
<Cimi> mzanetti, you mean the shadow suddenly appears?
<mzanetti> Cimi: no
<mzanetti> Cimi: the EdgeDragArea has a minimumMovement
<mzanetti> Cimi: which means, you need to drag for half a grid unit or so before the drag gesture is recognized
<mzanetti> Cimi: once the gesture is recognized, the launcher shows up, already having moved for that distance...
<mzanetti> Cimi: I think the easy fix for that is to make it visible onMousePress already
<mzanetti> Cimi: because then the shadow will appear when you put the finger down and the rest happens as before
<Cimi> mzanetti, but there is no onMousePress
<mzanetti> Cimi: DirectionalDragArea::Status
<Cimi> mzanetti, recognized?
<mzanetti> recognized is when a drag is recognized
<mzanetti> that's too late
<Cimi> so what?
<mzanetti> Cimi: how about Undecided?
<Cimi> mzanetti, probably better opacity: 0 when is waitingfortuouch or no status?
<mzanetti> Cimi: not only...
<mzanetti> Cimi:  it also needs opacity = 1 when the launcher is revealed
<mzanetti> Cimi:  but you're getting close, yes :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, implying 1 all other cases
<dednick> larsu: just upgraded to 5.1 . still passes :(
<dednick> well. :)
<larsu> dednick: let's close the bug as WORKSFORME :)
<dednick> larsu: lol
<larsu> dednick: ah! "QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display"
<larsu> I guess we jut need a xvfb-run somewhere in there...
 * larsu wonders why this worked before
<tedg> sil2100, So larsu found a fix for the indicator-messages issue.  Can we kick off the stack manually to see if it's all green?
<seb128> tedg, he's hosting a vUDS track, not sure he has time for IRC
<seb128> tedg, let me have a look
<tedg> seb128, Ah, okay, thanks!
<seb128> tedg, build triggered
<tedg> seb128, Thanks /me crosses fingers!
<Cimi> mzanetti, opacity: (root.state == "" && dragArea.status === DirectionalDragArea.WaitingForTouch) ? 0 : 1 ?
<mzanetti> Cimi: looks reasonable. did you make sure that it doesn't disappear too early? afaik the state changes to "" before the animation is done with hiding it
<Cimi> mzanetti, could do x == -width instead root.state == ""
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, that seems a good one
<Cimi> mzanetti, you think we need a behaviour?
<mzanetti> hmm... I'd add one.
<mzanetti> but UbuntuAnimation.FastDuration
<Cimi> mzanetti, do they already work?
<Cimi> mzanetti, ubuntuAnimation
<mzanetti> Cimi: also, need to check if that doesn't conflict when you drag in the laucnher very fast
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's why I was asking
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes, UbuntuAnimation works fine
<Cimi> mzanetti, I pushed, if you could test on your phone...
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok. not sure I'll make it today
<mzanetti> Cimi: but I'll review tomorrow
<dednick> larsu: ping
<larsu> dednick: yep
<dednick> larsu: is the only diff between g_object_unref & g_object_clear that it nulls the pointer after?
<larsu> dednick: no, it also checks for NULL (this was more of an FYI then something you have to fix)
<dednick> larsu: ok. thanks
<larsu> Mirv: I have a patch that makes the qmenumodel tests work for me. Can you please test it? (branch is attached to the bug)
<dednick> larsu: hm. did it just fail outright for you then?
<larsu> dednick: when sshing into a vm :D
<dednick> larsu: ah :)
<larsu> I like using vms when adding ppas like that
<larsu> and sshing seemed like the easiest way to get a no X situation
<dednick> larsu: indeed.
<seb128> bregma, hey, is anyone looking at unity failing publication because too many tests fail?
<bschaefer> seb128, bregma is out until tomorrow, and we are trying to look at all the failures...but not a lot of stuff has changed in unity it self the last few days
<bschaefer> seb128, hoping to focus on all the AP failures today...
<seb128> bschaefer, ok, great, thanks
<bschaefer> seb128, np! thanks for poking us!
<Mirv> larsu: tested. added my approve, works now both locally and in the 5.1.1 PPA with your branch!
<larsu> Mirv: awesome! Exactly the message I want to hear on my eod :)
<larsu> dednick: ^^ can you approve it too, please?
<dednick> larsu: sure
<dednick> larsu: done.
<dednick> larsu: my fixes are in UnityMenuAction branch as well.
<TheMuso> is there anybody around from the unity 8 team who is able to jump into http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21947/client-1308-touch-1404-a11y/ and join the discussion?
<TheMuso> tvoss: ^^ Are you able to join, or could you point others who may be in a better position to discuss the situation?
<Dash__> Hello, how can I deactivate the animation when the dash opens ?
<tvoss> TheMuso, gimme5, with you then
<TheMuso> tvoss: Sure, hangout URL is https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ff15e632070786351f22a797e5fcf553212c43a8?authuser=0
<bschaefer> mhr3, quick fix will be landing soon!
<kgunn> greyback_: just wondering when you phlash are you using -b ?
<kgunn> wonder if that's a diff
<greyback_> kgunn: not usually, unless things get very confused
<kgunn> greyback_: specifically what image are on atm
<kgunn> ive gone back and forth several times...pending+mir got lots of rendering glitches on dash
<greyback_> kgunn: nexus4, yes I've heard of rendering glitches unfortunately
<kgunn> ;)
<kgunn> greyback_: but these aren't just in the panel area....this is why i thot i had no assetts....they are there, just weird
<greyback_> kgunn: can you send me a screenshot/photo of the phone?
<kgunn> greyback_: holy crap...it just recovered...what the what
<kgunn> looks awsome now
<kgunn> hmmm.....i was measuring framerate...killed that...then it got better....
<greyback_> very odd
 * greyback_ hopes that doesn't happen again
<kgunn> greyback_: ah...weird..."stop unity" unity failed to stop...but, i ran unity again on top....
<kgunn> so i had like 2 unitys ?
<greyback_> kgunn: yep, it's on my todo list to prevent that
<kgunn> greyback_: just checking...password for su phablet is "phablet" right ?
<greyback_> kgunn: yep
<kgunn> greyback_: this definitely worked earlier...but now unity is being stubborn
<greyback_> kgunn: any strange output in your shell?
<cyphermox> hey
<cyphermox> would someone be so kind as to review this very simple merge request? https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/unity-lens-applications/libcolumbus/+merge/182467
<cyphermox> I'd be so very grateful :)
<kgunn> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/$ su phablet
<kgunn> Password:
<kgunn> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/$ stop unity
<kgunn> stop: Unknown job: unity
<kgunn> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/$
<seb128> cyphermox, can do
<cyphermox> seb128: thanks
<kgunn> greyback_: unknown job unity?
<greyback_> kgunn: "unity8"
<kgunn> greyback_: you know...i was just thinking...did i accidently delete the 8 in my notes?
<greyback_> kgunn: :D
<TheMuso> greyback_: Whats your launchpad user ID?
<greyback_> TheMuso: "gerboland"
<TheMuso> greyback_: Thanks.
<greyback_> TheMuso: thank you
<greyback_> kgunn: everything ok?
 * greyback_ had to go
<greyback_> has
<greyback_> o/
<sil2100> \o
<om26er> mzanetti, did the icon size in the launcher change recently? they look a bit smaller to me with today' image
<mzanetti> om26er: yes. they are a bit smaller
<om26er> mzanetti, they look to small  in comparison to the dash icons, probably something for design to consider
<om26er> *too
<mzanetti> om26er: this is what I got from design
<mzanetti> om26er: actually it was a bug on my side that they were bigger. all the design specs had the smaller ones, right from the beginning
<om26er> mzanetti, it could possibly be that my eyes got used to the old size afterall.
<om26er> the continued use of the next few days will tell if they look weird still
<om26er> mzanetti, offtopic: the quicklists appear on the launcher, shall i raise a bug for that ?
<mzanetti> om26er: yes, if it turns out to cause issues I'm sure the size will be increased again
<mzanetti> om26er: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1204466
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204466 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[Popover] Functionality to control positioning needed" [High,New]
<om26er> mzanetti, ah - cool
<mzanetti> om26er: did you see this before? http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/2287/console
<om26er> mzanetti, no, never saw that one. try a restart for that job ?
<mzanetti> om26er: there are 4 of this in a row now :/
<om26er> something is broken with that VM maybe ?
<Eric> Dumb question: I want to try unity. How do I get it?
<bschaefer> Guest50120, well what are you on right now?
<Guest50120> Ubuntu 10.04.
<bschaefer> Guest50120, hmm well you'll either have to upgrade to 12.04, or partition your current hard drive with 12.04 or 13.04 to avoid messing up your 10.04 version
<Guest50120> Ah.
<bschaefer> theres always this fun online tour: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour
<bschaefer> but, it wont be like the real thing :)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-28
<mzanetti> heads up everyone. unity8 doesn't start any more because of a bad merge in ubuntu-ui-toolkit. Don't upgrade your system if it still works for you
<jalcine> save yourself!
<mzanetti> asac: ping
<mzanetti> morning tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: morning
<tvoss> mzanetti, can you get out that word on the mailing list, too, please?
<mzanetti> tvoss: sure
<tvoss> mzanetti, great, thx
<asac> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> asac: hi. do we run any integration tests for ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<mzanetti> asac: if yes, how do they work/look like?
<asac> mzanetti: what test framework are you using? autopilot?
<asac> mzanetti: oh ... so no, not yet
<asac> mzanetti: we just have application integration tests that implicitely test the SDK where we use it
<mzanetti> asac: yeah... weird thing is:
<asac> we are waiting for more advanced tests
<mzanetti> asac: unity8 doesn't start any more with the latest ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<mzanetti> asac: so I'm wondering how that has passed the release chain
<asac> mzanetti: so one way you can do that is basically just write a tests that reproduced this phenomenon and then you will be protected in future
<asac> mzanetti: yeah, so reason is lack of testing on real phones and images at merge and daily-release gates
<asac> mzanetti: which sdk broke you?
<asac> when did that land?
<mzanetti> timestamp: Tue 2013-08-27 20:04:05 +0000
<mzanetti> this is when the bot committed the changelog
<mzanetti> so I guess released a few hours later
<asac> mzanetti: can you point me at the commit?
<mzanetti> asac: rev 714 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<asac> mzanetti: you think you could write a test that reproduces this issue for future protection?
<mzanetti> asac: yeah sure
<mzanetti> asac: but just for my understanding
<mzanetti> asac: I assume that ubuntu-ui-toolkit package got released because there were no tests failing in there, right?
<mzanetti> asac: and if later unity8 comes along and all the tests fail, it's considered being an issue in unity8 and that one doesn't get released any more, right?
<asac> mzanetti: well, the idea is that we figure out the right blamee
<asac> the approach ofr that is to: a) blame the owner of the apps whose tests fails as first stop
<asac> so if you handn't talked to me i would have come to unity8 first, yes
<mzanetti> asac: ok
<asac> in order to steer me directly to sdk you could easily add tests for the sdk
<asac> basically just put your own safety nets in place
<asac> so OTHERS dont shoot you in the foot
<asac> if you have a test that clearly diverts initial attention to sdk, then you are fine :)
<mzanetti> asac: yeah, but those tests need to be in the ubuntu-ui-toolkit, no?
<asac> NOW THAT I KNOW, i WILL know who to blame :)
<mzanetti> that's not really the point... I'm trying to catch such failures earlier
<asac> mzanetti: no... absolutelyt not... any autopilot test should work, but as i said problem is that daily release doesnt run on real phones yet
<asac> so might just not catch everything
<asac> mzanetti: so here the stacks we treat as ONE entity: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/daily/
<mzanetti> asac: no... this completely breaks QML compilation... nothing to with phone or not
<asac> hmm
<asac> mzanetti: so if you see those stacks, everything has to pass all autopilot tests for now
<asac> so if sdk busts everything it should be catched there
<asac> if it wasn't I have to check why
<asac> so let me see
<asac> mzanetti: did you see the ui-toolkit already in the archive?
<mzanetti> asac: yeah. apt-get upgrade breaks all unity8 installations right now
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'm starting to think that  lp:~stolowski/unity8/fix-filter-activation  and  lp:~saviq/unity8/ap-raise-on-typing are actaully problematic by themselves :D
<asac> omg
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: hey
<sil2100> jamesh: hi! Any luck on getting rid of those gstreamer deps?
<sil2100> asac: morning!
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: can you tell me why the fact that ui-toolkit breaks everything in unity8 wasn't seen in our daily-release systems?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hehe, yeah. might be. but our latest flakyness in jenkins makes it hard to tell
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/daily/
<tsdgeos> tvoss: didn't get your emaiil about benhcmarks yesterday
<jamesh> sil2100: still working on it.  I should have it cleared up a bit later today.
<asac> sil2100: i thought we at least try to run all autopilots there, so unity8 autopilot should have revealed if its really that bad
<tsdgeos> tvoss: i already recorded a video of the nexus4+mir if you want to see it
<tvoss> tsdgeos, right, still in my draft folder
<asac> mzanetti: how is it broken afterards?
<mzanetti> asac: doesn't start any more
<tvoss> tsdgeos, have seen it, thanks
<asac> mzanetti: doesnt boot? did you try run unity8 autopilots?
<tsdgeos> s/already/also
<asac> mzanetti: ok. then its odd. if that also happens on the x86 side, we should have seen it in daily-release gatest
<mzanetti> asac: everything fails... it's like unity8 would crash directly at startup
<sil2100> asac: let me see what we're actually running for unity8
<jamesh> sil2100: almost everything still worked with those build-deps removed, except for some tests
<sil2100> jamesh: \o/
<mzanetti> asac: yep, that's why I pinged you. I couldn't find any failure
<asac> sil2100: right. seems there was a superbogus commit that busted us and we try to find out how that slipped through :)
<asac> sil2100: can you confirm that we run all autopilots (*just not on phone) here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/daily/ ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: btw: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-initial-extensionSize/+merge/182504 this one seems to reliably work around the initial ListView positioning
<asac> sil2100: also, can we backout ui-toolkit?
<asac> i would really like to do that until they fixed it :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: and also might have an impact on our analysis of the bug :/
<asac> but lets talk later what to do
<asac> lets first figure what happened :)
<Mirv> asac: unity8 stack runs only unity8-autopilot tests
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: hmmm
<Mirv> (from first glance)
<tsdgeos> well, why?
<sil2100> Mirv: but I see it's upgrading the SDK, so it should see if things are broken
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i mean the simple example we ahve behaves wrong
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: no?
<Mirv> sil2100: assuming there are tests that break with the SDK update, not sure if ui-toolkit is used much in unity8 itself (probably not)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... but I think setting the currentIndex doesn't work because of the listview margings (i.e. it thinks the item would already be in the visible part)
<sil2100> Mirv: but they say it's *badly* broken, so we should detect the case where nothing works, right?
<asac> Mirv: those would have catched this issue though
<asac> Mirv: we should at least include one stable app or two i think in that stack as well fwiw, but that unity8 should have failed in this case
<Mirv> sil2100: sure, although I thought I was running the latest one on my device but maybe not
<mzanetti> this is an example of "badly broken" :) http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/2300/console
<jamesh> sil2100: any progress on getting unity-scope-mediascanner in the archive?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: and this one should improve the autopilot test reliability I hope. http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/2300/console
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: ok, please let me know once you figured how this slipped through. also if we can back this out without trying to investigate/fix/debugg (just revert to previoyus state) that would be fantastic
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: mind reviewing those two?
<asac> we really try to get a good image out today
<tsdgeos> bad paste :D
<asac> and this is the least i can need for that goal:)
<tsdgeos> but i saw the "stable tests" one or whatever is called
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/more-stable-tests/+merge/182448
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ironically it's not passing in CI :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: haha, yeah
<Mirv> probably also UI Toolkit tests shouldn't have passed, if this was the offending commit? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-shape-option-selector/+merge/175242
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, the first run passed. then all hell broke loose in our ci
<asac> Mirv: we dont run any toolkit tests that i know during integration
<tsdgeos> ah right
<tsdgeos> sorry
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: first the VM's being borked and then unity not starting any more at all
<asac> if there are tests i want to know
<tsdgeos> no need to restage the failed autolandings obviouly
<sil2100> jamesh: it's waiting for actual publishing - which didn't happen just yet, so it should be in real quick
<jamesh> okay
 * mzanetti goes for writing a test in ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<asac> mzanetti: can you give us also tests that we can run in the image?
<asac> like autopilots etc.
<mzanetti> asac: how do you mean?
<Mirv> asac: well all of the unit tests are run and were successful https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-saucy-amd64-ci/425/? , I'd guess there should be a test that would catch something like this
<asac> e.g. not only unit/make check tests
<asac> mzanetti: there are build time tests
<asac> and runtime/integration tests
<asac> i also would want more int3egration tests
<asac> that test the whole thing
<asac> Mirv: i dont care about unit tests ... thats something that is fine and good :) ... but ultimately i want our autopilots/integration tests
<asac> to detect if something busts unity8 completely
 * mzanetti doesn't agree
<asac> mzanetti: how can you disagree on something expressing what i care about :)?
<asac> hehe
<mzanetti> :D
<asac> i said: unit tests are fine and good
<mzanetti> right...
<mzanetti> I missed the "i" in the beginning
<Mirv> hmm, first of all, is there a bug against ui-toolkit for the breakage?
<asac> Mirv: i guess not.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: hmmmm
<Mirv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1217650 maybe this
<asac> i am still stuck at an earlier stage :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1217650 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Unity8 does not start with the latest ubuntu-ui-toolkit packages" [Critical,New]
<asac> yeah that sounds right from title :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so i read https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/more-stable-tests/+merge/182448 as "wait for infographic anim to fnish before moving the greeter away", is that right?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: shouldn't we fix that to work? :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think it does work (if the machine running it actually fulfills our minimum hardware requirements)
<mzanetti> but we're testing with less :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but I do agree... If there is really an issue in our code, that should be fixed.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: maybe adding a todo in the Greeter code?
<tsdgeos> something like "TODO investigate bla bla"
<mzanetti> asac: question: wouldn't it make sense to start (just start) all the applications and unity8 as some sort of integration test for the SDK?
<asac> mzanetti: we have all that
<asac> it seems its just not run :)
<mzanetti> right...
<asac> our autopilots have that as well
<asac> and more :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: noone's going to fix it, but we'll cover our asses :D
<mzanetti> asac: so in the end it's just an issue that parts of the test suite were currently disabled?
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: so, you think we have the means/tools to just throw this out temporarily so sdk team can fix this for real?
<asac> mzanetti: yeah... its surely about our daily-release gates not doing what we wanted in this case
<asac> the sdk stack should have gone red here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/daily/
<asac> and waited for action before pushing to archive
<Mirv> asac: I'm just asking SDK team to revert it in trunk until it's resolved
<asac> mzanetti: however, without direct integration tests for ui-toolkit the blame would first fall to the busted app/unity maintainers
<asac> Mirv: do we have means to do that without team involvement?
<mzanetti> asac: that's not a problem for me... I can redirect you after analyzing the issue
<asac> we should be able to solve problems like that without having to wait for anything :)
<mzanetti> asac: the bigger issue is that it got released
<asac> mzanetti: yeah ... thats good.
<asac> mzanetti: just sayingL if you want blame protection you can also write tests for your biggest offenders :)
<asac> but i agree as long as we catch such things we should be happy
<mzanetti> asac: yeah. understood. I wouldn't call the SDK our biggest offender tho... usually it works out quite well. this case is really a stupid mistake
<asac> :)
<Mirv> asac: not nicely, of course one can forcefully push stuff to trunk
<asac> right. thats what safety belts are meant to do
<Mirv> asac: but the team is there, online
<asac> Mirv: ok, are there other commits?
<asac> or just this one?
<Mirv> asac: just one commit, and apparently the problem is about PopoverForegroundStyle being made internal
<asac> Mirv: ok, can you get them to revert without debugging/testing/fixing?
<asac> they can do the real fix in a second step
<asac> without firedrill
<asac> (so we dont risk picking up another stupid mistake()
<asac> see what they say
<asac> we really would like to push the button for a new package/image in a couple minutes at best
<Mirv> asac: sil2100: ok, revert is merged (merged it manually to hasten) and launched a rebuild
<asac> nice!
<asac> thanks!
<asac> Mirv: keep me posted (e.g. when package hits daily-release pcoket etc.)
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> there are so many points that could be a bit faster. amd64 always finishes before i386, so running tests on amd64 might be worthwhile. then, publishing packages after they've been uploaded to PPA takes another 5-10mins, added by the polling interval of 5mins
<Mirv> but, it's building now https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+sourcepub/3450226/+listing-archive-extra and after i386 has both built and published the tests will be run
<hyperair> Zhenech: where was the debian status page for ubuntu indicators again?
<Mirv> asac: now in LP https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/0.1.46+13.10.20130828-0ubuntu1
<asac> Mirv: awesome
<Zhenech> hyperair, pkg-ayatana-devel@alioth on qa?
<hyperair> Zhenech: more like the stuff that hasn't been packaged
<hyperair> nevermind, found it.
 * hyperair forgot it was called pkg-ayatana
<Zhenech> hyperair, there is like a ton not merged since wheezy
<hyperair> yeah i figured
<Zhenech> as someone at your end thought it was a good idea to create all new packages and libs
<Zhenech> and I did not have time
<hyperair> new packages?
<hyperair> what new packages?
<Zhenech> like there is no more dbusmenu etc
<hyperair> ah hell
<Zhenech> would have to search myself
<mhr3> sil2100, is unity stack completely disabled, or is it going to be run soonish?
<mhr3> Mirv, ^?
<sil2100> mhr3: let's wait for the next tick, since this tick was badly broken because of all the *things*
<Mirv> mhr3: indicators is blocking it, still
<Mirv> even next tick at the moment it'd seem, since there is some powerpc related problem
<seb128> Mirv, why did you stop the indicator runs?
<seb128> Mirv, http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-2.1build/434/
<seb128> says you stopped it
<seb128> the ppa builds seemed fine
<seb128> oh, or is that the "keep waiting on indicator-network"?
<sil2100> seb128: I guess he might have aborted so that the next tick kicks in?
<seb128> sil2100, no, read #ubuntu-desktop, I think it's an issue with indicator-network
<Mirv> seb128: yes, it's that
<Mirv> seb128: it happened already yesterday but apparently cyphermox & co didn't notice it, and I didn't notice it until two hours into my day either
<Mirv> I filed bug #1217811 now
<ubot5> bug 1217811 in Network Menu "libqmenumodel-dev dependency prevents powerpc build and indicators stack release" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217811
<Mirv> not sure if indicator-network should be tri-arched now, for that
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: yay
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> at least
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: well... look at #phablet
<seb128> Mirv, cf #ubuntu-desktop
<tsdgeos> really?
<tsdgeos> that happened with some other MR too
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: yeah, I just discovered by looking at the history
<tsdgeos> something bad happened that day
<tsdgeos> ok, good enough we found out :D
<tsdgeos> maybe saviq's one that keeps failing is the same?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: it should show empty diff on LP if this is the case
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: only if you repush the branch, no?
<tsdgeos> or yours did show empty?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: yes, my did show empty, at least when I checked today
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> let's see saviq's
<Mirv> asac: ui-toolkit in release pocket
<asac> nice
<asac> Mirv: how long did it take? 2.5 hours?
<asac> so proposed took 1h
<asac> it seems
<asac> roughly
<asac> maybe 50
<seb128> asac, rather ~2hours between commit and landing in saucy
<seb128> asac, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+publishinghistory
<seb128>  Published 57 minutes ago
<seb128> Deleted 39 minutes ago by Ubuntu Archive Robot
<seb128> moved to release
<asac> seb128: commit == merge proposal time?
<seb128> asac, so ~1.5 hour commit to saucy release
<asac> or local commit? or landing in trunk?
<seb128> asac, they directly pushed the revert to trunk without mp it
<asac> seb128: yeah... then it took another 10 minutes before i got it  on archive.ubuntu.com
<asac> ok
<asac> guess not yet perfect, but definitely a success :)
<asac> my phone works
<Mirv> asac: something like that
<Mirv> asac: and I bypassed the merge proposal phase by direct merge
<Mirv> asac: one good point is that when it's build in the PPA, it's copied from there to archives
<Mirv> and the amd64 point I made doesn't apply, since armhf often takes more time than i386 + tests
<Mirv> the polling in cu2d could be more often, and the PPA publishing is annoyingly slow
<tsdgeos> is taking screenshots broken for anybody else?
<mhr3> screenshots, screencasts, screen*
<tsdgeos> dednick: you there?
<dednick> tsdgeos: i am
<tsdgeos> dednick: if i run https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.multi-icon/+merge/181862 on the desktop should i see something different?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ah I see what you mean with clicking when the hud is on
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you meant t dismiss the hud?
<tsdgeos> yes
<Cimi> *to
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you think it should block inputs?
<Cimi> I am not sure
<dednick> tsdgeos: i am
<dednick> sorry
<tsdgeos> :D
<dednick> tsdgeos: only if you're running on a device at the moment
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well it does for the launcher, right?
<dednick> tsdgeos: you "may" get the cellular icon next to the wifi icon.
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so either we undo the launcher or do this
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'll ask oren
<dednick> tsdgeos: or if you dont have a sim, it should show "No SIM"
<tsdgeos> but having different dismiss goes thorught the thing
<tsdgeos> seems very weird to me
<Cimi> mmm maybe
<tsdgeos> dednick: ok, let me see if i can get that to work
<tsdgeos> my phone is in a bit of unity-mir flux :D
<jamesh> sil2100: the mediascanner change to get rid of those extra gstreamer build deps should land shortly.
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok it's fullscreen now
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> dednick: not sure if you know anything about this
<tsdgeos> but i have a bluetooth indicator
<tsdgeos> without icon :D
<dednick> tsdgeos: yep, we are aware. there is no icon in the theme.
<tsdgeos> ok
<sil2100> jamesh: that's excellent news
<tsdgeos> dednick: ok, i see nothing new
<tsdgeos> dednick: tbh the code "looks good"
<tsdgeos> but without a way to try it
<tsdgeos> don't know what to do :-/
<dednick> tsdgeos: you have a sim in?
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> shall i?
<dednick> tsdgeos: when last did you do upgrade?
<tsdgeos> dednick: minutes ago
<dednick> tsdgeos: let me just check if that code is in archive yet.
<dednick> tsdgeos: in your wifi indicator, is "mobile" enabled?
<tsdgeos> let me see
<tsdgeos> dednick: my network indicator is "Empty!"
 * tsdgeos reboots the phone
<tsdgeos> dednick: not even that
<tsdgeos> no network indicator at all
<tsdgeos> dednick: can you check there?
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah, it's been a few days since i updated
<dednick> tsdgeos: actually, can you make sure that you have indicator-network installed. there was a problem with doing upgrades awhile ago.
<dednick> tsdgeos: it was holding back ubuntu-touch upgrade
<tsdgeos> dednick: he he
<tsdgeos> seems i don't
<dednick> tsdgeos: just do manual install of ubuntu-touch and it should resolve
<tsdgeos> dednick: oh wait i do
<tsdgeos> i was doing the dpkg query on my desktop :D
<tsdgeos> ii  indicator-network                                     0.5.0+13.10.20130827.3-0ubuntu1                     armhf        Systems settings menu service - Network indicator
<tsdgeos> is that my phone has
<dednick> hm. ok
<dednick> can you check if the process is running?
<tsdgeos> 5.1.1 relesed at last
<greyback> yay
<tsdgeos> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ps -A | grep netw
<tsdgeos>  1673 ?        00:00:00 indicator-netwo
<tsdgeos> dednick: ↑↑↑
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah
<dednick> hm
<tsdgeos> what more can i do to debug it a bit more?
<dednick> tsdgeos: so you're not even getting the icon?
<tsdgeos> i do get the icon
<dednick> but empty?
<tsdgeos> but if i expand it
<tsdgeos> it says
<tsdgeos> Emtpy!
<dednick> er
<tsdgeos> without the typo
<tsdgeos> :D
 * greyback back in 40
<larsu> dednick: hey :) Can you reproduce bug #1215644 on the device?
<ubot5> bug 1215644 in Messaging Menu "Messaging menu does not change icon when a new message appears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215644
<dednick> larsu: i have indeed noticed mine not changing. but i havent looked into it
<larsu> dednick: ah, I can reproduce it now too with my test script. Seems to be a bug in the service after all. Sorry to bother :)
<dednick> larsu: no worries :)
<nic-doffay> Anyone got time for quick sdk review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/crossfadeimage-size-output-fix/+merge/181836
<mzanetti> dandrader: hey. welcome back!
<dandrader> mzanetti, thanks :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, how are things going?
<mzanetti> dandrader: not too bad actually.
<mzanetti> dandrader: did you already flash a phone?
<mzanetti> probably not...
<dandrader> mzanetti, no. still downloading e-mail and :apt-get dist-upgrading"
<mzanetti> dandrader: lots of new stuff in the image :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, great. now I'm curious :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: I was playing around with location stuff lately. couldn't get geoclue working and then I found a hangout session from you where you suggested to rewrite geoclue
<mzanetti> dandrader: are you still involved in that stuff?
<dandrader> mzanetti, no, I'm not. I worked on that rewrite for a week then gave up and joined this team
<dandrader> mzanetti, but tvoss was working on it just before I left on vacations
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah ok. but do you still know what's going on there?
<mzanetti> ah, I'll ask him
<dandrader> mzanetti, but I think we are not going to use geoclue or a rewrite of it
<mzanetti> tvoss__: is location stuff supposed to work already? I tried to enable that in one of my app but failed.
<dandrader> mzanetti, I made a pure-gps backend for Qt location framework but it was removed a couple of days before my holidays as well
<mzanetti> QtLocation was printing a debug message that it couldn't connect to geoclue. I tried to configure geoclue but haven't managed to do so.
<dandrader> mzanetti, but I'm sure we won't use geoclue
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah... I'm fine with that... just saying, 3 days ago any access to QtLocation was still printing a message that it is trying to connect to geoclue. That's why I assumed we would use it.
<tvoss__> mzanetti, it's meant to work, let me check if all packages landed
<mzanetti> tvoss__: note: my status if from the weekend
<mzanetti> if something landed last 3 days, I'm outdated already
<tvoss__> mzanetti, ack, might be outdated then, the respective packages could possibly land only yesterday after
<tvoss__> having unblocked proposed
<mzanetti> tvoss__: cool, thanks. I'll try again in the next days and let you know.
<tvoss__> mzanetti, thx
<kgunn> dandrader: welcome back :)
<dandrader> kgunn, thanks!
<dandrader> mzanetti,  ok... so should I phablet-flash ubuntu-system or cdimage-touch?
<mzanetti> dandrader: cdimage-touch --pending
<dandrader> hmm... ok
<dandrader> mzanetti, I only have a videos dash, is that expected?
<mzanetti> dandrader: no
<mzanetti> dandrader: you might want to add -p then... to reset everything
<dandrader> mzanetti, -p or --wipe?
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... didn't know about --wipe
<mzanetti> dandrader: always used -p when shit broke loose
<dandrader> mzanetti, -p is "Installs from base path, you must have the same directory structure as if you downloaded for real. This option is completely offline."
<dandrader> doesn't sound like a reset switch
<mzanetti> dandrader: no clue what I did then :D
<dandrader> hahah
<mzanetti> dandrader: I thought -p would be like --provision or something like that
<dandrader> ah, yeah, now I recall
<dandrader> before holidays
<dandrader> I changed the xml or something
<dandrader> to have only the videos dash
<dandrader> for debugging purposes :)
<mzanetti> mterry: good morning
<mzanetti> mterry: I reviewed your branches. found some issues in both
<mzanetti> Cimi: dednick: standup
<greyback> kgunn: nic-doffay  you too
<greyback> mterry: tsdgeos: I missed the crux of that app launching story. You need the greeter to be able to launch apps, yes?
<dandrader> greyback, so unity-mir is still not in the official images (from phablet-flash), right?
<mterry> greyback, yeah
<kgunn> dandrader: cause you left :)
<greyback> dandrader: correct, but we're getting close. And I think I'll need your help to get it in!
<dandrader> kgunn, :D
<dandrader> greyback, ok. what do you want me to do. shoot!
<greyback> dandrader: so the main delta is in unity8 now. What would be great is to land all the changes I've made, in such a way that unity8 works on the exisitng SurfaceFlinger image, and also with Mir
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the Qt session starts in 15 mins, right?
<tsdgeos> mterry: greyback: so yeah if you pass         "^application:///([a-zA-Z0-9_-]*)\\.desktop$" do url-dispatcher it'll launch an app which from a Qt app will be as easy as just calling QDesktopServices::openUrl once i can get the damn thing to link :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeaps
<greyback> dandrader: having the main.cpp do that is the easy part. There are some QML changes which will make it a bit harder. And then tests...
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ah, we are having vUDS btw
<tsdgeos> dandrader: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<tsdgeos> dandrader: in case you're interested in any specific talk
<tsdgeos> s/talk/session
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yeah, I skimmed through its pages
<greyback> dandrader: so first I'll point you to getting unity8 with Mir on your phone. Instructions: flash your phone. Ssh in, "add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/mir" and install the new packages, reboot phone
<dandrader> and was listening to the opening sessinon/keynote
<mterry> tedg, ^ see tsdgeos about launching application:// urls.  Is there something special that the session-broadcaster does beyond that?
<tedg> mterry, It's actually not building the URL, it's launching the job.  But it's basically the same.
<greyback> mterry: when greeter launches an app, what manages it's window?
<greyback> s/it's/its/
<mterry> greyback, it launches inside its user's session, not in the greeter session
<tedg> greyback, So you'll get a start event from upstart the same as any other.
<mterry> tedg, I don't follow "actually not building the URL, it's launching the job"
<tedg> mterry, app -> url -> url-dispatcher -> upstart vs. app -> upstart
<mterry> tedg, app -> broadcaster -> upstart, eh?
<tedg> mterry, Yes  greeter -> broadcaster -> session upstart -> upstart app launch
<mterry> tedg, do we need the broadcaster?  Is there a reason we don't just use url-dispatcher?
<tedg> mterry, url-dispatcher is on the session bus, broadcaster is on system
<mterry> tedg, oh!  url-dispatcher is just for in-session stuff.  I see.  Yup
<tedg> mterry, Long term it should get the URL formats from Click packages, etc.
<greyback> mterry: tedg: where does greeter get its launcher from? When the greeter launcher launches something, greeter goes away, revealing shell, which will be animating to show the application?
<mterry> greyback, right
<mterry> greyback, or you might be brought to the passcode entry screen if session is locked
<tedg> greyback, There's two Mir sessions on the system compositor, and two launchers.
<tedg> We hear you like launchers... ;-)
<mterry> greyback, if you're asking where it gets its data from (list of launchers), the plan is accountsservice.  I have a branch pending for it
<mterry> list of launcher items, rather
<greyback> mterry: I was more curious of the security aspect.
<mterry> greyback, it only lets the lightdm user request launches
<mterry> greyback, and the target username is passed along with request, so session knows if a launch is for it or not
<greyback> mterry: ok, sounds reasonable
<mterry> greyback, and for launcher items, accountsservice won't let non-root/lightdm/original-user see user items
<mterry> tedg, btw, I'm working on a branch for broadcaster to make it actually do something
<tedg> mterry, Sweet!
<tedg> mterry, I realized it's not in daily release.
<tedg> mterry, We need to fix that so it "really exists"
<dandrader> greyback, after adding ppa:phablet-team/mir, just "apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade"  will do the job of installing all the needed packages?
<greyback> dandrader: yep
<Cimi> tedg, hey dude :P
<tedg> Howdy Cimi
<greyback> dandrader: get Mir unity8 going?
<Cimi> tedg, was just wondering if you knew about the wifi plugin for system settings
<dandrader> greyback, yes
<tedg> Cimi, I've started it, but if you want to work on it, that's fine with me :-)
<dandrader> greyback, what's the sure way of telling you're running mir?
 * tedg reassigns ;-)
<Cimi> tedg, I can't :P holidays soo
<Cimi> soon
<tedg> Cimi, That means you have time where other tasks aren't assigned!
<greyback> dandrader: ok, so here is the branch with lp:~unity-team/unity8/unity8-integrate-mir/ - want to integrate it with lp:unity8
<dandrader> (I get the somewhat different response times and a weird crash here and there, to telltales I'm with unity8-mir)
<greyback> dandrader: easiest way to see: run Gallery, and see if the panel overlaps the gallery title
<Cimi> tedg, do you have ETA for it?
<dandrader> greyback, right. I get that
<greyback> dandrader: then you're running Mir with unity8  \o/
<dandrader> omg!
<dandrader> :)
<dandrader> so lp:~unity-team/unity8/unity8-integrate-mir/ is what is running on my device now, right?
<dandrader> greyback, ^
<tedg> Cimi, Hoping to get basics working today-ish.  But I have to figure out how to steal dednick's code out of Unity8.
<Cimi> tedg, I can have a look, although holiday from friday..
<greyback> dandrader: correct
<tedg> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-system-settings/wifi-panel
<greyback> dandrader: so I'm slowly coming up with a plan here: http://studio.sketchpad.cc/GwI2yglrAj
 * dandrader reads on
<dandrader> greyback, is anyone (besides me) working on this integration at the moment?
<greyback> dandrader: I'll be working with you
<greyback> dandrader: I'm wanting your input on how we can do this
<greyback> dandrader: the plan is that the standard phablet image will ship with SF still the default. And we'll offer an internal switch somewhere to turn on Mir
<greyback> dandrader: that internal switch being something like create a particular file, or something.
<dandrader> hmm, ok
<greyback> dandrader: so how to make unity8 flexible enough to work in both scenarios is the problem
<dandrader> greyback, so in unity8-mir there's no way yet for events going solely to the shell?
<dandrader> that's what I understood from reading your summary/plan
<greyback> dandrader: no there is. Let me re-prhase it
<dandrader> greyback, ok, then in unity8-mir we don't have the situation where both unity8 and app get input events, right?
<greyback> dandrader: correct
<dandrader> greyback, and, if I'm not mistaken, we also don't make use of it (although it happens) on unity8-SF, right? unity8 just ignores those events in such situations. effectively working as an "events to app only " situation
<greyback> dandrader: correct
<greyback> On SF, shell gets *all* input events. But it has ability to filter them, so apps don't get them
<dandrader> greyback, obvious or stupid question: why can't we make the default behavior ("events to app only" or "events app and unity8") the same on both SF and mir configurations? then we would have only a InputFilterArea (or ShellInputArea) whose implementation would come from a different lib depending on the scenario (unity8-SF or unity8-mir). and that switch could be handled easily by providing different paths to search for modules
<greyback> dandrader: because this is the way Mir is doing it.
<greyback> dandrader: the SF way isn't great mind. Things like edge swipes could also confuse applications, since both shell & app got them.
<dandrader> greyback, so can't we make the thing that drives events in the surfaceflinger scenario  (ApplicationManager process ifrc !?) work like mir (app only by default)
<greyback> dandrader: the plan is to have way for shell to receive a bunch of events, and if it doesn't accept them, have Mir send those events to the application
<greyback> dandrader: I don't understand your question
<mzanetti> greyback: are the showWindow() and hideWindow() in the applicationinfo class still needed?
<mzanetti> (they don't appear in the doc)
<tedg> dednick, Okay, I think I may have confused myself :-)
<dednick> tedg: ?
<tedg> dednick, Should I be looking at Panel/Indicators/client/IndicatorsTree.qml or IndicatorPage.qml as an example at how to get UnityMenuModel into QML?
<dednick> tedg: IndicatorsPage.qml & MenuItemFactory.qml
<dednick> IndicatorPage
<tedg> dednick, Okay, and then IndicatorsTree is more like the panel?
<dednick> tedg: the tree is just a for textual representation of the menus.
<dednick> tedg: it's a debug ui
<tedg> dednick, Ah, okay.  That explains a lot actually :-)
<greyback> mzanetti: I've not heard of them, so no, they're not needed :)
<dednick> tedg: the Panel/Indicators/client code is just for the indicator-client app.
<dednick> tedg: the code to get the menu items is in plugins/Unity/Indicators
<mzanetti> greyback: so I strictly stick to what's in the docs, ok?
<greyback> mzanetti: ok
<tedg> dednick, Okay, stealing some code.  Let's see if I can get this working :-)
<mzanetti> greyback: hey, I'd like your feedback on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/application-api/+merge/182692 when you have some time
<greyback> mzanetti: ack
<mzanetti> greyback: esp the ApplicationManager which is not really well defined in the doc and the stuff with TODO or FIXME
<larsu> Wellark: why the dep on humanity-icon-theme in your patch?
<larsu> Wellark: that's a bit overkill only for tests, no?
<seb128> larsu, Wellark: if it's for tests it should be a build-depends? seems fine as a build-depênds
<larsu> seb128: yes, it is a build depend
<seb128> larsu, build-depends are cheap enough...
<larsu> seb128: fair enough I guess :)
 * larsu is a bit pedantic today
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<seb128> mterry, I hope you are fine ;-) I've some questions for you!
<mterry> k
<seb128> mterry, so back to the greeter/lock topic, in fact I don't need an option there
<seb128> mterry, the behaviour is going to depends on whether unlock is set to swipe/pin/password
<mterry> k
<seb128> mterry, is the greeter already supporting auth modes and is there a configuration interface for it?
<mterry> seb128, yes/no and yes
<mterry> seb128, once split, it will support proper PAM auth modes
<mterry> seb128, right now, you can fake it by editing an ini file in /home/phablet
<mterry> seb128, for the second question...
<mterry> let me dig
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> same as usual, we are going to need system-settings to be able to write that config
<mterry> You have to call /usr/lib/accountsservice/accounts-daemon-pam-password-helper with certain arguments, but I've forgotten the syntax
<seb128> mterry, I guess the greeter is going to keep running as a separate user (I think some people were discussing making it an user session thing at some point)
<mterry> seb128, yeah we need to keep it separate for security
<seb128> ok, calling helpers it is then
<mterry> I'm looking up how to call that helper
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<mterry> seb128, OK.  You call it like /usr/lib/accountsservice/accounts-daemon-pam-password-helper USERNAME
<mterry> seb128, and pass in "PASSWORD\nPIN" via stdin
<mterry> you can skip PIN to unset a pin
<mterry> But PINs still need a password underneath
<seb128> mterry, the design is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#phone-locking
<seb128> it has
<seb128> - swipe
<seb128> - 4digit
<seb128> - passphrase
<mterry> righ
<mterry> right
<mterry> seb128, so swipe is simply normal "user doesn't need a password" stuff.  Like put them in nopasswdlogin group etc
<mterry> seb128, passphrase is you do above, pass in a passphrase
<mterry> seb128, 4digit can just be passing in 4digit\n4digit I suppose.  If you didn't want to have a backing password
<nic-doffay> seb128, how long til your eod?
<mterry> brb
<seb128> nic-doffay, going to be around for another 2-3 hours with dinner in the middle
<nic-doffay> seb128, k
<om26er> mzanetti, btw with the change in icon size, the launcher icon glow is no longer visible when the icon is tapped
<seb128> nic-doffay, why?
<nic-doffay> seb128, functional review of that list item option selector
<nic-doffay> but we can tackle that tomorrow, no biggie
<seb128> nic-doffay, I'm happy to try it when you have it
<nic-doffay> seb128, cool
<mterry> seb128, did I answer your questions?
<Wellark> larsu: yeah, getting rid of it
<Wellark> larsu: didn't work anyway
<seb128> mterry, I guess, I'm a bit unsure about the "normal "user doesn't need a password" stuff.  Like put them in nopasswdlogin group etc"
<seb128> mterry, but that's enough info for me to RTFM/source
<seb128> mterry, thanks ;-)
<mterry> seb128, I don't recall exactly, but do whatever gnome-control-center does.
<mterry> seb128, I know they get put in nopasswdlogin
<mterry> seb128, but I don't know what happens to the password entry in /etc/passwd.  Maybe it gets blanked?
<dandrader> greyback, ping
<greyback> dandrader: pong
<dandrader> where does ShellInputArea comes from?
<seb128> mterry, I need to check
<seb128> mterry, I guess I should just check how are things configured on the default touch install
<mzanetti> om26er: removal of the glow is intentional too
<seb128> mterry, because "swipe/no password" is the default today
<mterry> seb128, but that's not via PAM
<mterry> seb128, that's just hardcoded into the greeter
<seb128> I saw
<om26er> mzanetti, is there going to be an indicator to know if an app is running or not ?
<seb128> so I guess that's something you guys are going to resolve on your side at some point anyway
<seb128> I saw -> I see
<mterry> yeah
<mzanetti> om26er: not sure yet. current docs say no
<mterry> om26er, yeah I recall katie saying no
<om26er> mterry, mzanetti hmm, ok. thats different from the desktop
<mterry> om26er, for now!  muhahaha
<mzanetti> mterry: there are "running" apps in the dash.
<mzanetti> so I asked back if we really don't want it in the launcher
<mterry> mzanetti, true
<om26er> with this "running in the dash" i always unintentionally close those apps but I think design actually wanted users to not worry about running apps
<mterry> Yar, ideally the user never thinks about it
 * mzanetti still doesn't agrees
<mzanetti> but anyways... right now its somewhat inconsistent
<nic-doffay> seb128, available for a test drive?
<nic-doffay> It's done.
<nic-doffay> seb128, if you're keen to do a functional review: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/list-item-option-selector/+merge/182718
<nic-doffay> If you run the gallery click on ListItems, scroll down and you'll see all of em there.
<seb128> nic-doffay, sure, doing that in a bit
<nic-doffay> seb128, I'll try get it landed asap
<nic-doffay> Will prob have to be tomorrow though, I think most key individuals are EOD
<seb128> nic-doffay, tomorrow is fine, but thanks ;-)
<mzanetti> om26er: ping
<om26er> mzanetti, pong
<mzanetti> om26er: hi. I just found one bug in our jenkins setup :D
<mzanetti> om26er: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/more-stable-tests/+merge/182448
<om26er> mzanetti, specifically touch setup ?
<mzanetti> om26er: not really... the whole thing
<mzanetti> om26er: so in this branch I'm trying to find out why tests fail in jenkins...
<mzanetti> om26er: its a combination of different things
<mzanetti> om26er: look at the last comment
<mzanetti> om26er: but I just found the reason for the internal server errors :)
<om26er> mzanetti, and that is ?
<mzanetti> om26er: the xpath query in the job searches for jobs with the name "generic-mediumtests-aucy"
<mzanetti> om26er: and now that also matches generic-mediumtests-saucy-armhf :D
<om26er> oh ?
<mzanetti> that's when it fives 2 results and the rest of the query bails out :D
<om26er> mzanetti, maybe a bug in that version of jenkins
<om26er> I know we are using quite an old one
<mzanetti> om26er: no... this is a feature not supported by jenkins
<om26er> mzanetti, suggest a name and i'll rename
<mzanetti> om26er: I just hacked it in to have a way to collect downstream artifacts
<mzanetti> om26er: I'd suggest renaming generic-mediumtests-bullder-saucy to generic-mediumtests-builder-saucy-armhf
<mzanetti> err...
<mzanetti> generic-mediumtests-builder-saucy-i386
<mzanetti> or amd64, whatever it is
<mzanetti> om26er: ^
<om26er> mzanetti, ehm, yes we can do that.
<mzanetti> cool.
<om26er> i thinks amd64
<mzanetti> om26er: iirc amd64 runs the qmltests
<mzanetti> and i386 autopilot
<tedg> thomi, Can we talk about autopilot?
<thomi> tedg: sure, what's up?
<tedg> thomi, Trying to understand what you're doing with dbus
<tedg> thomi, WRT, confinement
<thomi> sure
<thomi> it's actually pretty simple: the application under test connects to the session bus (that's what's failing currently). Autopilot then uses dbus to query application state
<tedg> So it's "the" session bus, not creating a new one?
<thomi> correct, unless qtdbus is doing something funky
<tedg> The error in the kernel log is about starting a new dbus instance.
<thomi> the code is in lp:autopilot-qt, if you're interested
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> I wonder if Qt is doing that?
<tedg> Perhaps, not sure why it would...
<thomi> tedg: if the DBUS_SESSION_ADDRESS env var (or whatever it's called) is missing, how would it know where to connect?
<thomi> I can imagine qtdbus may, in that case, just start a new one
<tedg> thomi, I'm sure that's not missing, or everything would break :-)
<thomi> ok
<tedg> thomi, Do you have a system that does this right now?  You can check by doing "initctl list-env"
<thomi> tedg: sure, one sec
<tedg> If it's easy, there's no reason to not be extra sure :-)
<thomi> tedg: it's not there
<thomi> pastebin coming...
<thomi> tedg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6038080/
<tedg> Hmm, my phone is not the same...
<thomi> huh. I'm running yeterdays pending image, I can flash again, but it takes a while...
<tedg> I haven't flashed for a while... hate doing that.
<tedg> Then I have to reinstall a bunch of junk.
<tedg> thomi, Do you guys register a name on dbus?
<tedg> thomi, How do you find the app under test?
<thomi> tedg: umm, that but is a bit hacky :-/
<thomi> tedg: we use the dbus introspection stuff to find the thing we're after
<thomi> we know the pid of the app under test, so we start by looking for connections with that pid
<thomi> then we look for exported objects with the correct interface
<tedg> thomi, How do you get the PID of the app?
<tedg> thomi, I don't think we're stopping apps from exporting objects, and unconfined programs should be able to talk to confined ones.  But I don't think it could, for example, call a method on your test server.
<tedg> thomi, It can only speak if spoken to.
<thomi> tedg: we get the pid because either we launched it directly (normal app), or we use 'upstart list' and look for the app_id we launched
<tedg> thomi, K, you can use libupstart-app-launch to get the PID for an AppID.
<thomi> tedg: just to be clear: an unconfined app (autopilot) can still call whatever it wants on a confined app (dropping-letters, or app under test)
<thomi> tedg: has python bindings?
<tedg> thomi, Yes, but the app can't call you.
<thomi> tedg: ok, that's fine, we don't do that anyway
<tedg> thomi, No, but it's plain C.
<tedg> thomi, I can introspect it.
<thomi> tedg: if there were python bindings to do that, autopilot might use them. Our current hacky solution kind of works though
<tedg> thomi, Understand, but it would be nice to use one solution for doing it for everyone.
<tedg> thomi, i.e. if that breaks, we need to know, so it's a good test :-)
<thomi> sure... well, let me know when there's python2 bindings available, and I'll make the switch :)
<thomi> or, if you want an unspecified amount of time, we'll need python3 bindings :)
<tedg> Python2?  Isn't that for the old version for the Atari?
<tedg> thomi, If you get upstart-app-launch-tools you can use 'upstart-app-pid'
<thomi> heh
<thomi> anyway, I feel like we're drifting off topic
<thomi> about that dbus session bus thingie...
<tedg> jdstrand said on the bug he was going to investigate that.
<thomi> coolio
<mzanetti> mterry: ping
<mterry> mzanetti, hi
<mzanetti> mterry: was thinking. how can I distinguish if the launcher should use gsettings or accountsservice?
<mterry> mzanetti, explain?
<mzanetti> mterry: so when running in unity it should use gsettings and sync stuff to accountsservice
<mzanetti> mterry: and when running in the greeter only accountsservice?
<mterry> mzanetti, Sounds right, if we are assuming we need to keep any data in gsettings after all
<mzanetti> mterry: saviq said he wanted that, yes. forgot the reason tbh
<mzanetti> mterry: but how do I know if its running in unity or in the greeter? do we need to add some mechanism to "configure" the launcher through it's API?
<mzanetti> or is there something else already which gives me that information?
<mterry> mzanetti, if $USER=lightdm maybe
<mterry> mzanetti, or until the split, if greeter.shown
<mzanetti> don't really have that information in the c++ side of things
<mzanetti> I could add a temporary property though. and switch to the $USER thing once the split happened
<mzanetti> mterry: do you think we should allow modifying the items in the greeter session?
<mzanetti> probably not
<mterry> mzanetti, we could...  I bet designers would like it.  maybe we should ping them
<mzanetti> mterry: but security wise that doesn't sound like a good idea
<mterry> mzanetti, fair
<mterry> mzanetti, I gotta go
<mzanetti> ok
<om26er> mzanetti, still around ?
<robert_ancell> mzanetti, the indicators use the $INDICATOR_GREETER_MODE to determine if they're running in the greeter - you could re-use that or we could add a new one in unity-greeter
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-29
<NickStone> good morning, can someone advise me where I can get the source code for Unity 2D?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hi
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: did you see the bug I found in our jenkins setup? with the xpath query?
<mzanetti> crazy shit :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: nope, didn't
<tsdgeos> what happened?
<mzanetti> we have the builder job that builds the package
<mzanetti> and then, when its done, the parent job does an xpath query to find the appropriate downstream job and download the .deb for further use in testing
<mzanetti> now, when we added generic-mediumtests-saucy-touch, we also go a new builder, generic-mediumtests-builder-saucy-armhf
<mzanetti> which rendered the xpath query for "generic-mediumtests-builder-saucy" find 2 jobs and throw an internal server error
<mzanetti> but only simetimes, when the build number eg. 733 was also contained in the other e.g. 2733 :D
<tsdgeos> doh
<tsdgeos> pattern matching!
<tsdgeos> yeah that sucks :D
<mzanetti> but it's fixed now
<tsdgeos> progress++
<mzanetti> flashing the phone is so much fun lately. always so much new stuff landing :)
<sil2100> jamesh: hello!
<jamesh> sil2100: hi
<jamesh> I saw your bug report
<jamesh> Things seem to have unblocked, and we have changed the data the test failed on
<sil2100> jamesh: indeed, since I see it built fine now - good! Michael Terry had also these two blocker issues with the main inclusion:
<sil2100> Quoting:
<sil2100> "* Is grilo-plugins-0.2 going to be dropped too? That is a problematic build-depend. * Needs a team bug subscriber"
<sil2100> I need to ask about the second thing, but I guess the first one is not possible to resolve, right?
<jamesh> sil2100: the default configuration uses grl-tmdb and grl-lastfm-albumart from that package
<jamesh> sil2100: I know there are questions about whether we want to use grl-lastfm-albumart though, and we haven't yet got an API key for themoviedb
<jamesh> sil2100: if we sorted out the alternative album art source and decided to drop themoviedb, then we could potentially drop the dependency
<sil2100> jamesh: I noticed that there were some problems with getting grilo into main before
<jamesh> sil2100: are there particular plugins that are problematic?
<sil2100> jamesh: I think the biggest problem with grilo in main is that the source does not run any tests on build, and all the tests that are in the source are out-of-date ;/
<sil2100> Which is rather a blocker for the release team
<sil2100> We tried resolving that, but upstream doesn't care enough
<jamesh> that's certainly something that we can work on.
<jamesh> Grilo is a very strong dependency of the mediascanner, since it is the public API for the index
<tsdgeos> greyback: ping
<greyback> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> i can't get the osk on screen anymore :'(
<greyback> tsdgeos: at all? Even just at a clean boot?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> i think maliit is core-dumping
<tsdgeos> let me check
<greyback> feck
<greyback> even running manually with QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirclient
<tsdgeos> greyback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6039570/
<tsdgeos> installing libc-dbg to see if it gives me anything
<greyback> tsdgeos: probably not. Try recompiling ubuntu-keyboard, but commenting out the ubuntu_iu-report_osk* functions in src/plugin/ubuntuapplicationapiwrapper.cpp
<greyback> I swear it worked for me yesterday
<tsdgeos> hmm
<tsdgeos> this is bettar
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6039579/
<tsdgeos> am i mismatched?
<greyback> I'm not at all sure. Lots of stuff have landed in Mir the last 24 hours. Possible something changed
<greyback> but yeah, ignore my above request. It's unrelated
<nic-doffay> Anyone upgraded with new trunk today on unity8?
<mzanetti> greyback: hey, will work through your comments now.
<mzanetti> greyback: regarding the dropping of deprecated stuff. I'm all for it, but...
<greyback> mzanetti: let me know what you think
<mzanetti> greyback: if this is too far off from the current version, I fear it will take ages until you guys are able to switch to the new API
<mzanetti> greyback: do you think that's not the case?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> ApplicationManager REJECTED connection from app with pid 5297 as no desktop_file_hint specified
<tsdgeos> and that's the maliit thing
<tsdgeos> greyback: ↑↑↑
<Cimi> mzanetti, tsdgeos need help somewhere?
<tsdgeos> ricmm's new thing?
<mzanetti> Cimi: you bored?
<Cimi> mzanetti, not really, I can start packing for holidays :P
<greyback> mzanetti: you're right, it could take some time to switch. I believe the only way to smoothly transition to Mir is to change the qtubuntu API to match what we want (and what will be in unity-mir)
<Cimi> mzanetti, I am little on hold on tasks...
<mzanetti> greyback: do you see that happening anytime soon?
<greyback> mzanetti: other option is I implement the existing (not so nice) qtubuntu apis in unity-mir
<mzanetti> greyback: I'd definitely vote for implementing the new API
<greyback> mzanetti: well Daniel and I are trying to close the delta gap right now, it is on our list
<greyback> mzanetti: so I say: implement the new API, let's not waste time on the old one, and then transitioning over
<greyback> mzanetti: and I'll do my very best to deliver it quickly
<mzanetti> greyback: full ack. could we in theory just add a the new signal focusChanged (or what it is) with the new ApplicationInfo to the old one? Then I could start using it and you guys can transition the rest whenever you see fit
<greyback> mzanetti: absolutely.
<greyback> tsdgeos: weird, maliit should be permitted by the app manager
<mzanetti> greyback: ok. I'll clean this up, add tests and mock implementation to it and return it to you for review
<tsdgeos>     if (command.startsWith("maliit-server")) {
<tsdgeos>         authorized = true;
<tsdgeos>         return;
<tsdgeos>     }
<greyback> exactly
<tsdgeos> greyback: maybe the QPA_BL_ABLA
<tsdgeos> makes that code bork
<greyback> right, try exporting hte var and trying again
 * greyback thinks this authorizer more trouble that it is worth
<mzanetti> Cimi: if you're still looking for some small fix to do, you could check out why the Popover in unity is white text on white background
<tsdgeos> greyback: i don't get that rejected stuff anymore
<tsdgeos> but the thing still crashe
<tsdgeos> s
<tsdgeos> (gdb) bt
<tsdgeos> #0  0x40e6b8a0 in ?? ()
<tsdgeos> #1  0x412c7872 in ?? ()
<tsdgeos> #2  0x412c7872 in ?? ()
<greyback> tsdgeos: sorry I can't try it here yet, phone refusing to connect to wifi. Could you try the ubuntu-keyboard recompile I mentioned abve
<tsdgeos> sure
<Cimi> mzanetti, I think there was a bug report for that
<Cimi> mzanetti, let me see
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes, there is one
<sil2100> jamesh: ah, one more thing!
<sil2100> jamesh: regarding the unity-scope-mediascanner failing test
<sil2100> jamesh: yesterday I actually were able to get some debugging output from the test failure, not sure if it will be any use though
<jamesh> sil2100: It could help, so I'd be happy to look
<Cimi> mzanetti, where?
<mzanetti> Cimi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1201864
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1201864 in Ubuntu File Manager App "[popover] Impossible to read ListItems inside a popover when using SuruDark theme" [High,Triaged]
<sil2100> jamesh: let me pastebin it
<Cimi> thank u
<mzanetti> Cimi: another one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1205094
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205094 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Popovers under SuruGradient theme are white-on-white" [High,New]
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's already assigned
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, but florian is not working on it right now
<Cimi> mzanetti, more of an sdk thingy
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, it's an SDK thing, but it doesn't seem to show up on the SDK people's priority list anytime soon
<sil2100> jamesh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6039666/
<jamesh> sil2100: okay, so I think this is a case of the mediascanner taking longer than expected to start up.
<jamesh> the timeout is inside the dbusmock wait_for_bus_object() helper, so isn't directly configurable
<jamesh> perhaps moving the part that can fail out of setUpClass() would do the trick
<sil2100> Since I would love to have that test back on, I love it
<tsdgeos> greyback: nothing, no keyboard at all
 * tsdgeos keeps his :'(
<greyback> tsdgeos: and useless backtrace?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> three ??
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, ping
<greyback> tsdgeos: please try this one: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~gerboland/packages/
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: pong
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I'll take a look into those tomorrow if you need them sorted.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ?
<greyback> tsdgeos: please try this one: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~gerboland/packages/
<greyback> think router on last legs
<tsdgeos> greyback: boom!
<tsdgeos> that one works :-)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, those bugs you posted.
<mzanetti> ah, ok. Cimi ^^
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok
<greyback> tsdgeos: can you work with that until I figure out what's wrong with trunk?
<tsdgeos> sure
<greyback> thanks
<tsdgeos> greyback: now, you told me to remove some stuff and recompile, i did only recompile, so maybe why it was still crashing, want me to try to remove stuff you said?
<greyback> tsdgeos: sure, just for sanity check. Those methods should not be called while on Mir. If they are called, they cause crash exactly like your BT describe (3 lines of rubbish)
<jamesh> sil2100: one other issue I ran into that I'm not sure who to follow up with: we don't seem to ever run xdg-user-dirs-update on the phone image, so the glib API for XDG special dirs doesn't give back useful results
<jamesh> do you know who to ask about that?
<sil2100> jamesh: ah, I think Michael pointed that bug out as well - I guess I would personally start off by poking ogra_ on #ubuntu-touch
<jamesh> okay
<larsu> why doesn't the -I parameter on qmlscene get precedence over the plugins installed on the system?
<larsu> at least it looks that way for me, doing "qmlscene -I . a.qml" does not even look at the current directory to find my plugin
 * tsdgeos curses -Werror
<tsdgeos> to rebuild ubuntu-keyboard agai
<tsdgeos> that's a really useful way to spend my time
 * greyback moving to office, back in ~40
<dednick> larsu: ping
<larsu> dednick: hey. You're not pinging to answer my question, are you?
<dednick> larsu: nope. :) sorry, i dont know that
<larsu> nobody seems to, but it breaks my make check :(
 * tsdgeos wants gerry want now not in 40 min!
<dednick> larsu: i'm sure there must be a way to do it. dont think unity8 tests would work otherwise...
<dednick> larsu: but on another note, can you take a quick look at this: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qmenumodel/unitymenumodel.change.ActionStateParser/+merge/182855
<dednick> causing me issues
<larsu> dednick: I think I'd prefer it if you had a setParent() in setActionStateParser()
<larsu> dednick: but it doesn't matter really, because you create all of them with the model set as parent
<dednick> larsu: the root action state parser is not parented by the menu. it's a sep entity so i dont want it deleted by the menu on destruction.
<larsu> dednick: ah, okay. Approving :)
<dednick> larsu: ta
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, do you about plans for annotated icon in unity8?
<tsdgeos> annotated icon as in?
<dednick> larsu: If you get a chance today can you take another look at the UnityMenuAction branch. I made the changes you commented on.
<larsu> dednick: ah cool, I'll have a look
<dednick> larsu: thanks.
<seb128> larsu, try maybe asking the sdk guys for you -I question
<larsu> ah, unity8 uses qmltestrunner... maybe that helps
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, icon provider for image://anotated/...
<larsu> dednick: thanks for the hint^^
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, but i guess that's a "no" :)
<larsu> seb128: good idea, will do. It's the thing that causes your make check failure
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: yeah, not in my "space of things i'm aware of" sorry
<dednick> larsu: we also use qmlscene for our "tryTest" targets. but it looks like it just uses the -I option.
<larsu> dednick: in unity8? I can only find tests that use qmltestrunner in there
<larsu> maybe I should just use that...
<larsu> hm, same problem with its '-import'
<mhr3> sil2100, how is autolanding going to work after ff? merges against lp:xyz will still go to s, and lp:xyz/ver+1.0 will be t?
<jamesh> sil2100: on the subject of grilo tests, what is the best way forward?  Is it a hard requirement that its test suite be brought up to date first, or is it something we can tackle after?
<tsdgeos> greyback: yo
<tsdgeos> have a sec?
<sil2100> mhr3: that is a valid question, but due to all the things happening now let me answer it with a "not sure right now!" ;p
<greyback> tsdgeos: sure
<mhr3> sil2100, fair enough, will you send a mail once you do?
<sil2100> jamesh: I guess without those tests running, the release team won't let this package into Main after what I discussed with them
<sil2100> jamesh: so I think we need to target an FFe for mediascanner inclusion anywa
<sil2100> y
<tsdgeos> greyback: so, can you confirm that on the "bad landscape" you get
<tsdgeos> QUbuntuWindow::moveResize (this=0x83a888, x=262, y=0, w=506, h=1280)
<tsdgeos> ?
<fajung> hi, how can I display in the unity's launcher side bar my mounted partition[/mnt/Warehouse] ?
<greyback> tsdgeos: I'm just reflashing. I have these values in my notes: x=238, y=0, w=482, h=1280
<tsdgeos> ah well
<greyback> possibly our screens have different resolutions?
<tsdgeos> your screen is smaller
<greyback> right
<tsdgeos> still
<tsdgeos> i'm getting QUbuntuWindow::moveResize (this=0x83a888, x=262, y=0, w=506, h=1280)
<tsdgeos> and i don't see the thing begin really 506 in width (which in this landscape case its his height)
<greyback> x+w=770, which is not right
<tsdgeos> it is right
<tsdgeos> 768
<greyback> ah, /me idiot
<tsdgeos> that's the width of my screen
<tsdgeos> but with a rule i made in a paper (top tech!)
<tsdgeos> the w should be around 384 here
<tsdgeos> not 506
<greyback> tsdgeos: true, there's a chunk of hte OSK which is invisible. It's where the key-press popup is drawn for the top line of keys
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> booo
<tsdgeos> so there goes my faith
<greyback> sorry :(
<tsdgeos> greyback: i've just realized in "the good landscape"
<tsdgeos> i can't type
<tsdgeos> do you remember if you could?
<greyback> tsdgeos: that's a different issue :) You can probably type on the right side of it?
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> we are not moving the punch hole
<greyback> tsdgeos: here's hte problem. The OSK surface is on top of shell, and app surfaces. So it gets all input events by default - so shell and app don't get them
<greyback> tsdgeos: oh you're ahead of me, cool
<greyback> correct, the punch hole sometimes doens't move. Seems shell doesn't always get orientation change signals!
<tsdgeos> anyway as you said that's a different issue
 * tsdgeos goes to his original one
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> this one is interesting
<tsdgeos> if in the "bad landscape"
<greyback> tsdgeos: really this whole OSK thing is a mess. I don't know how else to hack around it, aside from doing some major refactoring
<tsdgeos> i press the "123" thing
<tsdgeos> i get the "q"
<tsdgeos> so there is something that really thinks is at the bottom of the screen
<greyback> yeah, so the inputs are being calculated correctly. But the draw is not in the correct place
<dednick> larsu: what is being imported before?
<larsu> dednick: hm? I think I'm missing context
<dednick> larsu: oh hang on. i thought you ment that your imports were being imported after the system ones.
<larsu> dednick: ah, yes.
<dednick> larsu: but they're before?
<larsu> dednick: no, it looks like it imports the system's version of gsettings-qt before it imports the local one
<larsu> even though I specified -I
<larsu> or -import on qmltestrunner
<larsu> zsombi says it's my fault :-(
<dednick> larsu: there's a env var you can set that will output the imports... cant remember it now. i'll look for it.
<larsu> ah that would be cool, thanks
<seb128> larsu, what command to you run to reproduce the issue?
<larsu> seb128: I have a test script that I run with qmlscene -I .
<larsu> seb128: zsombi is right, this works in ubunut-ui-toolkit
<dednick> larsu: QML_IMPORT_TRACE=true i think
<dednick> has anyone flashed their device today? is the battery brigtness slider still in the indicators?
<larsu> dednick: yep that works, thanks. It shows me that it is loading the wrong plugin, so I'm not crazy :)
<dednick> nevermind about battery. report was incorrect.
<dednick> larsu: can you paste the comment you're using to import?
<dednick> to run i mean
<dednick> oh. "-I ."
<larsu> dednick: qmlscene -I . a.qml
<larsu> dednick: right, a.qml simply has an Item{} and a GSettings object
<dednick> larsu: where is the qmldir file?
<larsu> dednick: in GSettings/qmldir
<larsu> ARGH
<larsu> I've found it
<larsu> this is stupid
<larsu> dednick: the installed version is in a directory named GSettings.1.0
<larsu> which is more specific or something... when I move my local GSettings to GSettings.1.0, it works
<dednick> hm. that's weird.
<dednick> tsdgeos, mzanett: either of you know why the shell app is flickering like mad on desktop?
<tsdgeos> is it?
<tsdgeos> it was fine here
<tsdgeos> yesterday
<tsdgeos> dednick: what you do?
<dednick> run it...
<tsdgeos> what flickers?
<tsdgeos> everything?
<dednick> hand on, i'll get a vid. yeah, everything
<tsdgeos> let me pull & build
<tsdgeos> dednick: no blinking here
<dednick> tsdgeos: pull down indicators?
<tsdgeos> dednick: you're on xmir?
<dednick> tsdgeos: nope
<tsdgeos> ok, me neigher
<tsdgeos> dednick: still no blinking
<jamesh> sil2100: I'm stopping for dinner, but just put this up for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/unity-scope-mediascanner/fix-integration-test/+merge/182877
<jamesh> sil2100: that should hopefully fix the reliability problems in the test.
<greyback> dednick: I get it.
<dednick> tsdgeos: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/85539674/Screencast%202013-08-29%2012%3A30%3A39.mp4
<tsdgeos> brrr
<tsdgeos> maybe the scopes are refresshing themselves?
<tsdgeos> and we reload the data?
<dednick> seems that everthing is flickering though. not just the dash
<greyback> dednick: you using qt5.1 PPA?
<dednick> greyback: i think so. updated for it yesterday
<greyback> dednick: me too. tsdgeos you?
<dednick> greyback: but it's being doing it longer than that
<mzanetti> greyback: so... I'd say this is ready for the real review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/application-api/+merge/182692
<greyback> really? Hmm
<dednick> greyback: i think it has anyway. days merge into one another these days
<tsdgeos> greyback: no i'm on 5.0 regular
<greyback> mzanetti: ack, on my list
<mzanetti> grew a bit tho :/
<dednick> mzanetti: you on qt 5.1?
<mzanetti> dednick: no
<dednick> hm. ok, i'm going to purge that ppa and try
<greyback> mzanetti: "This matches the Launcher api now very closely :)" - great, I'm happy that's the case
<mzanetti> greyback: just saying, the other api's in that repo are also in the same way. i.e. the "main" class is a model
<greyback> mzanetti: ah, I understand you. Yep, that's good
<mzanetti> om26er: hello :)
<om26er> mzanetti, hey
<om26er> did I broke something with the rename ?
<mzanetti> om26er: no... everything perfect.
<mzanetti> om26er: thanks for that btw
<mzanetti> om26er: looking quite good now. there is one failure: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/348/console
<mzanetti> om26er: but I'm not sure if we can protect us better against this kind of stuff
<mzanetti> om26er: maybe something like this in the beginning of a job
<om26er> mzanetti, yeah, that's problematic I heard people were looking into solutions where internet would work from the server these devices were connected to so no need for wifi, but that didn't happen
<om26er> through adb
<mzanetti> while [ $? -ne 0 ]; do ping -c1 launchpad.net; done
<mzanetti> that would wait until network is up... of course would need more checks etc...
<om26er> mzanetti, In this case for example internet will only work of we try to reconnect to the network
<om26er> its not like the internet was not ready its just some race where it does not work at all and needs to be retried
<dednick> not exactly a walk in the park to get rid of qt5.1 :(
<mhr3> dednick, so it's just a spooky park with a wanted murderer lurking in there?
<dednick> mhr3: i guess you could put it like that. if you really wanted to
<mhr3> dednick, but then you can that anything is a walk in the park ;)
<dednick> mhr3: :)
<mhr3> generalizations ftw
<dednick> greyback, tsdgeos: yeah, it seems that it's qt5.1 that was to blame
<greyback> dednick: ok, that's not good.
<dednick> :) nope
<greyback> Mirv: ping
<dednick> i was also getting loads of errors from the TabStyle on 5.1, not getting anymore.
<dednick> possibly sdk not 5.1 complient
<dednick> which could potientially be the cause of flicker as well i guess
<dednick> tsdgeos: now i'm getting "ShaderEffect: source or provider missing when binding textures" !
<mhr3> sil2100, any idea what
<mhr3>     FAILURE: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-scope-home-saucy-armhf-autolanding/31/console is about?
<dandrader> greyback, any easy way of running unity8+SurfaceFlinger after having added that unity8-mir ppa?
<greyback> dandrader: ppa-purge
<dednick> tsdgeos: ah, i think that just be form missing sdk artwork.
<Mirv> greyback: pong
<greyback> Mirv: hey, we're having some rendering strangeness with unity8 on the desktop. Might be something strange with a SDK component, am digging.
<greyback> Mirv: lol, I should mention this is using the Qt5.1.1 PPA
<Mirv> greyback: ok. there is a known fix landing to morning's regression regarding Switch and CheckBox components. if something else, best pinging zsombi, timp or kalikiana from the SDK team
<greyback> Mirv: ack
<mzanetti> greyback: but it is Ubuntu.Application too right now.
<mzanetti> greyback: do you really want to change that to Ubuntu.ApplicationManager ?
<mzanetti> (imho Ubuntu.Application fits better because it holds all Application related stuff, not only the Manager - but I will change it ofc if you want me to)
<greyback> mzanetti: Well, I'd change Ubuntu -> Unity, as it's a Unity only plugin. I'm not so bothered about the +Manager, you're looking through objective eyes so I'll trust your judgement
<mzanetti> greyback: even better. I'd vote for Unity too, just didn't expect you actually want that too :)
<mzanetti> greyback: Unity.Application it is then, ok?
<greyback> mzanetti: ok
<tsdgeos> dednick: interesting
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ↑↑↑ have you seen the flickering dednick talks about?
<Wellark> alex-abreu: hey, where do webapps install their .desktop files?
<alex-abreu> Wellark, atm in /usr/share/applications (for some default ones) or ~/.local/share/applications
<Wellark> alex-abreu: sweet
<alex-abreu> Wellark, ? :)
<Wellark> alex-abreu: for the not default ones
<Wellark> they go under ~/.local/share/applications
<alex-abreu> Wellark, u working on the launcher bits?
<Wellark> just as click?
<mzanetti> greyback: ok. seems we're getting close with the application api. fixed the remaining issues
<Wellark> alex-abreu: so where do they install icons then?
<greyback> mzanetti: thanks, looking
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I've only tried on device, and haven't noticed such
 * Wellark wonders could we introduce X-Ubuntu-Application-Type key in .desktop files
<Wellark> click apps would specify "Click"
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: this is starting to look good too: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/more-stable-tests/+merge/182778
<Wellark> and webapps "Webapps"
<Wellark> that would remove the need for guessing where the icons are..
<alex-abreu> Wellark, I haven't started in porting/integrating individual webapps to click, but otherwise /usr/share/icons
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: 6 runs in a row without autopilot test failure (well one on the phone because wifi broke down)
<Wellark> alex-abreu: oh, will the webapps actually be click packages?
<alex-abreu> Wellark, "eventually maybe" ... I am not comitting to any eta,
<Wellark> I just need to know the rules where to look for the icons
<alex-abreu> Wellark, sure
<Wellark> and how to differenciate between a webapp .desktop and click .desktop under ~/.local/share/applications
<alex-abreu> Wellark, why do you need the distinction ?
<Wellark> for reliable icon lookup
<Wellark> to begin with
<Wellark> there might be something else also
<Wellark> but icon lookup is the first that comes to my mind
<greyback> mzanetti: commit 98 removed all the Mocks, intended?
<mzanetti> greyback: nooooo :D
<mzanetti> greyback: moved ... forgot to add back :D
<greyback> mzanetti: why not use "bzr mv" ?
<mzanetti> greyback: dunno... I'll never learn that...
<mzanetti> greyback: fixed
<greyback> mzanetti: ta
<alex-abreu> Wellark, btw, actions api does not offer any way to add static actions to desktop file ... only to bind to existing/already defined actions from there right?
<Wellark> alex-abreu: yep.
<Wellark> alex-abreu: you have to write/generate your own desktop files
<Wellark> alex-abreu: what are you trying to do?
<alex-abreu> Wellark, yup, that's what I do
<greyback> mzanetti: approved
<mzanetti> chers
<mzanetti> +e
<mzanetti> anyone knows if there is a easy way to access QSettings from QML? only needed temporary
<mzanetti> tsdgeos maybe? ^
<tsdgeos> nope sorry
<om26er> mzanetti, there is a problem with the launcher icons (after the size was made smaller) there is a white glow on bottom part of most of the icons
<om26er> and if you look closely like very closely you can see that the icon is not fully places above the title in the launcher
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah, that's the UbuntuShape that paints it there
<mzanetti> om26er: not placed where?
<om26er> mzanetti, the icon for the phone app for example, if you look closely you see there is a little misalignment of something.. can't explain in words. let me get a screenshot
<mzanetti> om26er: right... I see it now
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah. also the UbuntuShape. there is a new UbuntuShape in progress which lets as configure the glow etc. hopefully also doing the clipping correctly
<om26er> mzanetti, cool, no need for a screenshot then :)
<mzanetti> om26er: I'm puzzled with this: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/2365/artifact/unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.EphemeralNotificationsTests.test_summary_and_body%20%28Desktop%20Nexus%204%29.ogv
<om26er> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=269108
<mzanetti> om26er: any ideas what could be happening here?
<om26er> mzanetti, I have seen that to happen for me on my phone when I try to unlock the screen right after starting unity
<om26er> not all the time but some
<mzanetti> hmm... interesting
<greyback> dandrader: are you sure you're not using XMir? Does "ps aux | grep unity-system-compositor " return a result?
<dandrader> greyback, !?
<dandrader> greyback, on my desktop?
<dandrader> greyback, no, I'm not
<greyback> dandrader: please run that command just to make sure.
<greyback> dandrader: it did land in saucy, so unless you've turned it off explicity
<dandrader> greyback, I did run that command. nothing shows up. But why are you asking?
<greyback> dandrader: just to be 100% certain.
<greyback> dandrader: next, what graphics chip have you? zsombi just checked on his nvidia and has no flicker
<mzanetti> mterry: hi. I approved all your branches, the launcher-items one conflicts by now though :/
<mterry> mzanetti, guh so close :)
<dandrader> greyback, I have an onboard Intel (which is what I use) and a nvidia graphics card which I keep off (BIOS config) when running linux
<mterry> mzanetti, thanks for the reviews
<mzanetti> np
<greyback> dandrader: ok, I'm intel too. Might be driver bug. Need more data points. mzanetti could you try?
<mzanetti> greyback: try what?
<mzanetti> dednick: nic-doffay: standup
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, on me way
<kgunn> dednick: so...the wifi plugin that Cimi needs, isn't it one in the same that you need ?
<dednick> kgunn: the welcome wizard wifi page?
<greyback> nic-doffay: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/application-api/+merge/182692
<dednick> Cimi: ^ ? what wifi plugin do you need?
<Cimi> dednick, in system settings
<Cimi> dednick, system settings will need a plugin for their wifi panel
<Cimi> dednick, since welcome wizard lives inside the system settings, I'll import the plugin and reuse it
<dednick> Cimi: sure. i think the system settings is going to use the pages from indicators i think. something like that
<greyback> mzanetti: have you an intel graphics chip? Are you running xmir or not?
<mzanetti> greyback: no... I'm not
<mzanetti> intel chip -> yes, xmir -> no
<greyback> mzanetti: ok, dandrader|afk & I are seeing graphical rendering problems when running unity8 on our desktops
<greyback> mzanetti: when using qt5.1.1
<greyback> mzanetti: we're both intel. I got zsombi to check on his nvidia, and he saw no visual problems
<mzanetti> can I run xmir in Xephir or xnest?
<mzanetti> yay for more layers
<mzanetti> doesn't make much sense I realize...
<mzanetti> hmm... how complicated/dangerous is it to use xmir?
<seb128> mterry, hey
<greyback> mzanetti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Installing, in "Installing from Archive" section. Possible you're already using it
<greyback> mzanetti: no nesting supported, sorry
<mzanetti> greyback: I don't think so... still running KDE
<mterry> seb128, hello
<greyback> mzanetti: ahhh
<om26er> is the music lens going to be removed or is someone working on it to have real data ?
<seb128> mterry, question of the day for you: where is the greeter's background image defined?
<mterry> seb128, currently, same as shell.  But ultimately, in AS like on desktop
<seb128> mterry, can we assume "same as desktop" from the setting side? ;-)
<seb128> mterry, do you want a bug report to track it?
<mterry> seb128, I don't know how the shell background is stored right now...  gsettings?
 * mzanetti needs to prevent himself from drowning in tabs and closes all apps that support tabs.. bbias
<seb128> mterry, yes, same gsettings key as the desktop
<seb128> mterry, org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri
<mterry> seb128, sure.  So it just needs to be synced to AS like the desktop does
<seb128> mterry, well, current design is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-background.png
<seb128> mterry, 2 pickers
<seb128> mterry, so I guess it's just "make the other picker write to IS"
<mterry> seb128, oh interesting.  OK, yeah
<seb128> mterry, the system-settings side is already done, so we just need to greeter to pick it up
<mterry> seb128, it writes it to AS already?  OK.  I'll work on the greeter side
<seb128> mterry, yep, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/plugins/background/background.cpp#L69
<mterry> seb128, awesome, thanks!
 * mterry works on that today
<seb128> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1218402
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218402 in Unity 8 "greeter needs to read the background image from account service" [Undecided,New]
<dandrader> greyback, I didn't say anything about seeing graphical problems...
<dandrader> greyback, wans't it dednick ?
<greyback> dandrader: yes sorry.
<dandrader> greyback, Tests finished on those s/ShellInputArea/InputFilterArea branches. All good. Need your review on those branches: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-mir/mimicSfApi/+merge/182918 and https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/integrate-mir_InputFilterArea/+merge/182919
<greyback> dandrader: ack
<greyback> dandrader: I'm working on closing the gap with the ApplicationManagerWrapper bits
<greyback> dandrader: you're welcome to take anything else on the list
<dandrader> greyback, ok
<dandrader> greyback, I was thinking about those imports: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6040441/
<dandrader> greyback, we should probably align it as well
<greyback> dandrader: correct. I think I'll merge ApplicationManager & SurfaceManager completely. Need to do that anyway
<greyback> dandrader: well actually, could you do that? Merge it, and call the result "Unity.Application"
<greyback> dandrader: I'll do the same from the qtubuntu side
<dandrader> greyback, ok
<greyback> dandrader: in lp:~dandrader/unity-mir/mimicSfApi, I expected you to rename ShellInputArea. I suppose what you did is safer though..
<dandrader> greyback, I wrote my plan on inputfilterarea.h
<greyback> dandrader: ah I see it. Ok, fine with me
<dandrader> greyback, about the merge: no need to have an intermediate state where we provide Unity.Application, Unity.ApplicationManager and Unity.SurfaceManager, right?
<greyback> Mirv: hey, dednick and I both experience graphical flickering with QML on Qt5.1.1 in some cases. But I got zsombi to check on nvidia, and he didn't see any problems. Could be driver issue. Who to poke about that?
<dandrader> greyback,  in unity-mir
<greyback> dandrader: no need, we'll just land the changes in unity-mir and unity8-integrate-mir in sequence.
<dandrader> ok
<sonne> so it happens that applications launched by wine are not shown on the bar and i can't alt-tab to them on 12.04... is this a known thing? has it been fixed in some later release?
<tsdgeos> mterry: ah, ok
<Mirv> greyback: ubuntu-unity or unity-mir maybe for drivers. I don't see flickering on intel either, although I'm a poor desktop unity8 user (I can browse the lens, clicking indicators does not seem to do anything)
<ricmm> tsdgeos: hey dude
<tsdgeos> ricmm: hi
<ricmm> tsdgeos: how are you doing with the OSK draw issue?
<Mirv> greyback: but no flicker browsing the lenses
<tsdgeos> ricmm: not great
<greyback> Mirv: how about this: check out lp:~gerboland/+junk/uitk-5.1.1, compile it as much as it will go (will fail in tests). Then open gallery with "./gallery.sh", open "Navigation" and scroll the page. I see the entire qml scene flicker a bit as I flick that page
<Mirv> greyback: hangout finishing soon, I'll report then
<greyback> Mirv: thanks.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: any further comments on the launcher-items branch?
<tsdgeos> nope
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok, I'll approve it then. Once I'll integrate the Application API we need to parse this stuff ourselves only very rarely any more
<dandrader> greyback, the unity-mir part got merged. I think we can get this one in now [1] or do we have to wait for a release? [1] - https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/integrate-mir_InputFilterArea/+merge/182919
<greyback> dandrader: ye, compiling now
<greyback> dandrader: is good to wait for release, just in case
<Mirv> greyback: I don't see any flicker. note that Mesa 9.2.0 just went into saucy if you're using free drivers, I don't know if it has an effect
<Mirv> I've sandy bridge intel (HD 3000)
<greyback> Mirv: I've exact same. Ok let me update everything and reboot to double-check
<mzanetti> om26er: any chance of reproducing the freeze when unlocking?
<mzanetti> om26er: and sending me the debug output?
<mzanetti> I can't reproduce it here
<om26er> mzanetti, it happens very few times, but I can try now to reproduce it.. which logs will be useful ?
<mzanetti> om26er: unity8
<om26er> mzanetti, its terminal logs you mean ?
<mzanetti> om26er: ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<om26er> ah
<om26er> ok
<mzanetti> om26er: yes. if you start it manually, the terminal output. if started by upstart it's in there
<om26er> mzanetti, each time the file is wiped or will it contain old logs as well ?
<kgunn> greyback: just to verify...in surfflinger mode, i should be able to stop/restart unity8 with qt fps reporting on right?
<mzanetti> om26er: its logrotated
<mzanetti> om26er: just paste the last 200 lines or so... that should do
<om26er> mzanetti, ok
<greyback> kgunn: if you follow the same steps, yes: stop unity8; QML_RENDERER_TIMING=1 unity8
<om26er> mzanetti, can't reproduce atleast now will keep trying. I tried 'yes' to load the cpu that's didn't work either
<mzanetti> om26er: hmm... I don't think "yes" does a lot on the cpu
<om26er> mzanetti, seems it actually does result in a cpu spike, when yes is executed  sshd, adbd  and yes itself take quite a lot of cpu compined
<om26er> *combined
<tedg> dednick, Is there anything blocking your bluetooth icons from landing?
<tedg> (well, not yours, but you said you had a branch with them)
<mhr3> dednick, i can't connect to wifi with latest image... help?
<larsu> boiko: hi! How are you?
<boiko> hey larsu!
<boiko> larsu: good, thanks, and you?
<larsu> boiko: great! I'm trying to figure out bug 1215644, but it works with my test script
<ubot5> bug 1215644 in Messaging Menu "Messaging menu does not change icon when a new message appears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215644
<larsu> boiko: could it be that it is a bug in the phone app?
<larsu> boiko: can you point me to the source of were you add the message to the messaging menu please?
<dandrader> greyback, still there?
<boiko> larsu: I need to double check that one, but the thing is that this code was not changed in ages :)
<larsu> boiko: ya, same for me :) It's enough if you point me to the repo for now, I'll check it
<boiko> larsu: so, this code now lives in lp:telephony-service, let me get your the correct file
 * larsu branches
<larsu> boiko: got it, thanks
<boiko> larsu: I can help debugging that, but probably only tomorrow :/
<larsu> boiko: it is missing a call to messaging_menu_message_set_draws_attention()
<larsu> boiko: but I wonder why this has worked until now
<boiko> larsu: good question :)
<larsu> boiko: and maybe I should just change the default to draws-attention=true (because that's what you most likely want always)
<boiko> larsu: I guess the chewie-client was turning the icon blue whenever there was a message?
<larsu> boiko: ah!
<larsu> boiko: very good point. I'll change the default anyway, so you don't have to worry about a thing here :)
<larsu> boiko: thanks for pointing me to it. Have a good evening!
<boiko> larsu: nice! thanks!
<boiko> larsu: have a good one too :)
<larsu> boiko: thanks :)
<cyphermox> bregma: hey
<cyphermox> bregma: lots of tests failing in unity atm: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1428/testReport/
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-30
<ali1234> how are indicators started?
<ali1234> eg /usr/lib/indicator-messages/indicator-messages-service
<ali1234> what runs this, and how?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so what's the attitude towards the "more stable" branch?
<tsdgeos> is it really more stable?
<tsdgeos> i see a few fails
<tsdgeos> but not sure if in the area it was trying to stabilize
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: pong?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it makes things slightly better... give me more time with that
<tsdgeos> oka
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: and if you manage to reproduce this somehow... https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-saucy/2789/artifact/unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.EphemeralNotificationsTests.test_summary_and_body%20%28Desktop%20Nexus%204%29.ogv
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> the thing got stuck?
<asac> hi
<asac> so we see unity8 looping on CPU regularly in automation
<asac> like here:
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-camera-app-autopilot/85/artifact/clientlogs/top_before.log/*view*/
<asac> thats after boot, before we run the camera autopilot
<mzanetti> asac: you sure this is not still during the startup phase?
<asac> mzanetti: pretty sure
<asac> we wait 10 minutes :)
<asac> or something
<mzanetti> ah ok.
<mzanetti> hmm... I'll see if I can reproduce
<asac> mzanetti: seems to happen on every 4th boot in average
<asac> from the looks
<asac> even less
<asac> but i see it reliably at least once for every image
<mzanetti> hmpf... I hate those.. but ok. will check
<asac> mzanetti: yeah i dont expect a short term fix
<asac> just if something is known to have changed thats cool
<asac> and we could nail it before it gets old
<asac> mzanetti: we could give you better logs during the top if that helps
<mzanetti> asac: well, unity8.log wouldn't hurt for sure, but I'm not sure if we will actually see anything there. but we can try
<asac> let me see
<asac> where is that log?
<mzanetti> ~/.cache/upstart/
<asac> maybe the whole ~/.cache/upstart/
<asac> would be good then
<asac> to get as artifacts like: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3833/camera-app-autopilot/
<asac> guess we want to wipe all .cache on every reboot though
<mzanetti> asac: yeah... if it's not too big in size it would actually be good to attach it to test reports
<asac> yeah lets do that ... cool
<mzanetti> yeah... wipe it on reboot
<asac> unless this comes back all the time, i will ping you once we have that info and see the problem again
<asac> so dont bother :)
<asac> thanks
<asac> mzanetti: /home/phablet/.cache/upstart ?
<mzanetti> asac: yeah. that should hold a unity8.log (and some rotated ones too if you never wiped it)
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, mzanetti any of you guys done a mouse test with a ListView before?
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: yeah, what's up?
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos has done like a bazillion of those :D
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, HAHA
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, I'm trying to test a signal trigger, but it doesn't appear the mouseEvent is being triggered.
<tsdgeos> you're clicking? moving? or what?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, clicking.
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, and moving
<tsdgeos> i'd have to see the test
<tsdgeos> moving is tricky
<tsdgeos> and we have a helper for that
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, pastebinning it...
<tsdgeos> since flickable doesn't detect a single move as a move
<tsdgeos> clicking should be relatively straightfoward afair
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, here's the example: https://pastebin.canonical.com/96624/
<nic-doffay> findChild finds the ListView with the objectname listView.
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: hmmm
<tsdgeos> now that i think
<tsdgeos> i don't think you can click on the list
<tsdgeos> i mean you can click on the list
<tsdgeos> but it won't be passed to the delegate
<tsdgeos> or maybe i'm wrong
<tsdgeos> but rings a bell
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: can you try to find the listview children and click on it?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, I'll give it a try.
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, surely you could just click the ListView though?
<tsdgeos> not sure
<tsdgeos> at least i do remember you can't do that in pure QWidgets
<tsdgeos> you have to click the listview inner widget
<tsdgeos> which is the one that contains all the crap
<tsdgeos> if you click the outer widget the fake-event gets delivered wrongly
<tsdgeos> of course that doesn't apply to QtQuick
<tsdgeos> but i fear something like that may be appening
<tsdgeos> i.e. when you click with your mouse
<tsdgeos> you don't click on the listview
<tsdgeos> you click on the window and then there's some magic that decides where to really deliver the mouse click
<tsdgeos> and i would understand if that wasn't the listview itself
<tsdgeos> so the listview is never really clicked by anyone
<tsdgeos> unless you in the test :D
<tsdgeos> this is all speculation of course, i may be wrong
<tsdgeos> let's call it "informed speculation" :D
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, sounds like a reasonable train of thought :P
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, trying it on the currentItem instead (which isn't null) still not getting the signal which is triggered onClicked.
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: can you put at console.log in the qml code of the mousearea of the delegate to make sure the click is happening or not?
<tsdgeos> and not that let's say the signal is not being delivered or something
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, it's not being clicked at all.
<nic-doffay> Just confirmed that at least.
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: can you confirm that if you manually click it works?
<tsdgeos> i.e. add a sleep and go there while the test is running and click
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, yeah confirmed that already.
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, not in the test though.
<nic-doffay> I've test it externally in another qmlscene
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: ok, if you push it to a branch i'll add it to my queue of things to look at
<tsdgeos> can't think of anything else without a closer look
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, here's the branch: lp:~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/list-item-option-selector
<nic-doffay> Let me know when you're able to have a look at it and I'll give you more info.
<larsu> dednick: Hi! How is the messaging menu port to unitymenumodel coming along? There are some bugs in it...
<dednick> larsu: cant go until we have UnityMenuAction in qmenumodel
<dednick> larsu: otherwise it's pretty much ready for business
<larsu> dednick: nice! I'll look at your patch right away then :)
<larsu> dednick: thanks! Approved
<dednick> larsu: cool. i'll get the messaging up for MP today
<larsu> dednick: nice, thanks. Hopefully that'll solve bfillers bugs :)
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, ping
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: pong
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, did you get that branch merged yesterday?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: nope, it needs a review
<pstolowski> btw, https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/all-filter-option/+merge/182659 if anyone has a moment ;)
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, on it.
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, mind reviewing my filters MP?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: hmm, I'm really not much into qml
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, perhaps a functional review then?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: sure, that I can do, np
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, wicked ta
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: where is your branch?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: or it's still the same (filter-selector)?
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, one and the same
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: ok, thanks
 * greyback moving to office to find better wifi
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: ok, what do i do with your branch?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, from root
<nic-doffay> qmake
<nic-doffay> make
<nic-doffay> then make test
<nic-doffay> That will show you which test is failing.
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: hmmm
<tsdgeos> the only fail i can find is
<tsdgeos> FAIL!  : components::TextFieldAPI::test_0_contentHeight() contentHeight by default
<tsdgeos> that's not the one i'm guessing :D
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, try make test again.
<nic-doffay> Sometime random tests fail.
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: same
<tsdgeos> it runs them all
<tsdgeos> that's the only one that fails
<tsdgeos> can you just tell me the name of your test?
<mzanetti> dednick: is it on purpose that the network indicator doesn't have the mobile data checkbox any more?
<dednick> mzanetti: not sure. you'll need to ask tedg.
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, yeah sure.
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, /tests/unit_x11/tst_components/tst_itemselector.qml
<dednick> mzanetti: it's not in the spec, so i guess so.
<mzanetti> dednick: will there be a separate page for mobile network stuff where this is in?
<dednick> mzanetti: i think it will be in 'cellular settings'
<mzanetti> dednick: ah ok. cool. thanks
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: tsdgeos_work@xps:~/phablet/list-item-option-selector$ find -name tst_itemselector.qml
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos_work@xps:~/phablet/list-item-option-selector$
<tsdgeos> in bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/list-item-option-selector/
<tsdgeos> rev 658
<seb128> mzanetti, what "stuff"?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, ls in the dir to confirm it's not there...
<mzanetti> seb128: the enable/disable mobile data.
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: tsdgeos_work@xps:~/phablet/list-item-option-selector$ ls tests/unit_x11/tst_components/tst_i*
<tsdgeos> tests/unit_x11/tst_components/tst_inversemousearea.qml
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, it's not in the branch, you're right. Weird, let me try readd.
<mzanetti> dednick: did you mean cellular settings in the settings app or will there be a indicator tab called like this?
<dednick> mzanetti: settings app
<dednick> there is a link to it at the bottom of the indicator page, but it's not connected up yet
<seb128> mzanetti, dednick: it should already be in there
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, ok added this time, must have been an issue with bzr explorer.
<mzanetti> dednick: we also need some indicator for cellular stuff though... for example "SIM locked. Tap here to enter PIN" or something like that
<nic-doffay> if you pull they should be there.
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, confirmed: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/list-item-option-selector/files/head:/tests/unit_x11/tst_components/
<nic-doffay> rev 659
<dednick> mzanetti: there is no design for sep cellular page at the moment.
<mzanetti> dednick: last time I talked to design about this they confirmed that we will have such a thing.
<mzanetti> dednick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1185056
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1185056 in Ubuntu UX "phone signal indicator" [Undecided,New]
<dednick> mzanetti: there is a cellular icon on the network indicator. but the multi-icon support hasnt landed for unty8. tsdgeos <
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: if you have time for it
<tsdgeos> it'd be awesome if you can have a look
<mzanetti> I see... so it's only a separate icon for the network indicator tab
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: is there already some branch or anything?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: dednick's
<dednick> mzanetti: i think the pages are intended to hold all "network" related things.
<dednick> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.multi-icon/+merge/181862
<dednick> s/pages/network page
<dednick> including SIM lock/No SIM, as theres also a label for that next to the network icon.
<dednick> mzanetti: ok, just reading the spec now. "If the SIM is locked, the “Network” menu should include an “Unlock SIM…” item immediately before “Cellular settings…”"
<dednick> mzanetti: although i guess that's not finished as we dont have any system dialogs.
<mzanetti> dednick: ok... yeah. I don't need it urgently... There's still a lot to do in the background for the SIM pin stuff. I was just checking if everything fits together
<dednick> mzanetti: it should just go when the background stuff is finished. dont think there's any work for unity8
<mzanetti> dednick: well, the greeter and unity need to talk to the indicator service to check that value.
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: is this your test? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043795/
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, that's correct but test_delegate_clicked_signal isn't being run for some reason.
<nic-doffay> which is the offender.
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, judging by your pastebin at least.
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> there is ./tests/unit/tst_components/tst_listitems_itemselector.qml and ./tests/unit_x11/tst_components/tst_itemselector.qml
<tsdgeos> is that ok?
<tsdgeos> lunch!
<mzanetti> greyback: do you know whom I need to talk to for info about click packages?
<greyback> mzanetti: jdstrand good person to talk to
<mzanetti> greyback: thanks
<greyback> unity8 with qt5.1 still flickering after reboot for me, trying another dist-upgrade and reboot
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, yeah for now.
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, itemselector is the one you're after though.
 * greyback rebooting
<greyback> Mirv: hey, having dist-upgraded, rebooted and tried qt5.1 with and without xmir, I still see the flickering on rendering. It's weird, we have the same graphics chip, why do I have problems?
<larsu> hm, no boiko today?
<seb128> larsu, it's ~9am for him and it's friday, maybe he's not an early morning guy
<larsu> seb128: that makes sense :) I'll try to catch him later today
<Mirv> greyback: now on X11 (I broke my XMir today) I see it! and I'm not sure how it'd be with the new XMir multimonitor and composite bypass that came yesterday/today - how I ran it was with XMir and the old style mirror-mode (that wasn't slow, but no longer available) - maybe it does some syncing that doesn't happen here
<greyback> Mirv: hmm, ok. I'm currently using XMir. I tried both Compiz and Metacity, same problem. I can try rebooting into non-xmir?
<Mirv> greyback: re-read (if I'm not reading wrongly:) - so on "old" XMir I didn't have it, now on X11 I do have the flicker
<greyback> Mirv: okay. So we're finding it with both Xmir and without it. Maybe mesa or driver change?
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: something's not cool
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay:
<tsdgeos> file:///home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/list-item-option-selector/tests/unit_x11/tst_components/tst_itemselector.qml:32:10: ListItem.ItemSelector is not a type
<tsdgeos>               ListItem.ItemSelector {
<tsdgeos>               ^
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> now
<tsdgeos> got it to run
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: dude, i just added a wait(10000); to your test
<tsdgeos> and it's a empty white window
<tsdgeos> where am i supposed to click?
<Mirv> greyback: maybe, it's hard to say but it was sure there was no flicker earlier this week with earlier XMir with my "dummy" mirrored display setup
<Mirv> hehe, earlier this week, I mean I guess this was yesterday we talked?-)
<greyback> Mirv: correct :)
<Mirv> the days are tiny bit long
<greyback> I wish I had that complaint
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: have you had time to have a look dednicks' branch or should i?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, yeah I just saw that after adding a wait too.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no, I didn't
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok
<kgunn> tsdgeos: mzanetti nic-doffay dednick dandrader paulliu ....just a heads up forgot to mention  its a holiday in US on monday (so no mterry racarr kdub or kgunn)
<kgunn> greyback: ^
<tsdgeos> oki
<mterry> Labor Day
<nic-doffay> kgunn, mterry enjoy!
<tsdgeos> it's always cool how the "work day" is a holiday :D
<greyback> kgunn: noted, thank you
<dandrader> kgunn,  ok, enjoy your long weekend!
<dandrader> funny that's it's no on May 1st...
<tsdgeos> dandrader: if you read the wikipedia it explains it is because 1st may is associated with commies :D
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yeah, I was reading that page :)
<boiko> larsu: hi
<larsu> boiko: good morning!
<boiko> larsu: morning! :)
<larsu> boiko: I'm having trouble reproducing bug #1217676 and I was wondering if it could be a problem in the phone app
<ubot5> bug 1217676 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "performing action on menu incorrectly clears and reloads menu" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217676
<larsu> boiko: can you reproduce it? Or is there a way to insert fake messages into telephony-service?
<boiko> larsu: ah, that bug is not on indicators, it is on my side, can you set the project to affect telephony-service and reassign it to me?
<tsdgeos> paulliu: seen the CI branch of the movie thing just failed?
<larsu> boiko: oh, you already know it. Awesome!!
<boiko> larsu: yeah, it was a limitation on the previous implementation, but that doesn't happen anymore
<paulliu> tsdgeos: let me check.
<larsu> boiko: ah, cool. Will assign to you. Happy Friday :)
 * larsu feels a bit bad wishing boiko a happy Friday after assigning a bug to him
<boiko> larsu: haha, well, it is a bug I can already close, so you are fine :)
<boiko> larsu: happy friday for you too! ;)
<larsu> boiko: thanks :)
<paulliu> tsdgeos: /tmp/buildd/unity8-7.81.3+13.10.20130829.2/Dash/Movie/MoviePreview.qml:18,1: module "QtMultimedia" is not installed
<paulliu> tsdgeos: Maybe I need to modify the debian/control for B-D.
<tsdgeos> ok, do it then :-)
<mterry> mzanetti, is there a way to tell libusermetrics not to show any user-private info?  (is it all user-private?)
<mzanetti> mterry: I have no clue about libusermetrics. pete-woods1 might be able to answer that I guess
<mterry> mzanetti, oh sorry, I don't know why I misremembered your involvement  :)
<mterry> pete-woods1, same question to you : )
<mzanetti> mterry: in the greeter session, can I access dconf to read default values?
<mzanetti> mterry: as they should be the same for all users I would assume that should work... even if we read defaults for user lightdm
<pete-woods1> mterry: as in stuff like, battery usage, etc?
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah
<mterry> mzanetti, you're not using dconf directly are you?  via gsettings right?
<mzanetti> mterry: gsettings-qt, yes
<mterry> pete-woods1, yeah or how many calls or something.  There's a privacy setting that says "don't show stats for me in welcome screen" or something
<mterry> pete-woods1, I'm looking at how to implement it
<pete-woods1> mterry: I could certainly make it read the "don't collect info about me" setting?
<pete-woods1> mterry: that way it would never even get into the service, and i.e. stopped at the input API level
<mterry> pete-woods1, well no...  I bet it should be on output side, since if user switches this button after a month, they don't want to reveal the past month either
<pete-woods1> mterry: okay, is this a systemwide setting, or a user setting?
<pete-woods1> and would the sort of user who turns that on, also want the collected data removing?
<mterry> pete-woods1, a user setting stored in AS so the greeter can know per-user who has it on
<mterry> pete-woods1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone
<mterry> pete-woods1, the setting only talks about showing stats on welcome screen
<mterry> pete-woods1, maybe the stats could be useful elsewhere?
<mterry> so we shouldn't just kill them...
<mterry> pete-woods1, plus...  if they user turns off the setting in a week, they might want the back dtaa
<pete-woods1> mterry: okay, well I don't have strong feelings either way there
<pete-woods1> mterry: do you want me to get the infographics output API to read that setting, then? and hide all the user-specific data?
<mterry> pete-woods1, well, libusermetricsoutput doesn't know if it's in welcome screen or not.  Maybe just add a set_show_private_info(bool) method or something to the api?
<pete-woods1> mterry: that sounds like a sensible solution
<mterry> pete-woods1, what sort of data is collected that isn't private?
<mterry> pete-woods1, or is this just a way to say "turn off entirely"?
<pete-woods1> mterry: well at the minute, there's only the camera app, for some reason I haven't had the go ahead to advertise the input API
<pete-woods1> so in reality it's just the "videos recorded" and "photos" captured that would dissapear
<mterry> pete-woods1, well there's no way to mark anything in the input API as "private" or not, eh?
<mterry> pete-woods1, and the output library doesn't have sources of data besides the input API?
<mterry> i.e. everything collected is presumed private...
<ESphynx> hey guys... I keep getting random behavior regarding frame_extents and ConfigureNotify
<ESphynx> no matter how hard I try to fix the toolkit, when I think it's all working, the weirdest behavior happens
<pete-woods1> mterry: indeed, there was no distinction between a user's different data sources, I figured anything about a particular user was "private"
<pete-woods1> mterry: some point soon, I'd really like to take the time to connect it to upower, etc for system-type data
<pete-woods1> which, I *think* is perhaps what's meant by non-private?
<mterry> pete-woods1, probably.  OK.  So there is theoretically room for non-private data, so the API would make some sense
<pete-woods1> mterry: agreeed
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, sorted out the rest of the problems, that wait was handy. However I'm having issues using consecutive mouseClicks. The signal is emitted only after clicking when the list is expanded. I can the list expanding, however I can't see the affect of another click.
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: not sure i understood that sentence
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, nm think I wasn't estimating the distances correctly.
<greyback> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/application-api/+merge/182692 didn't land. But before I mark approve, I suspect it's missing a pkgconfig file
<greyback> mzanetti: well I'm more confused. There are already pkgconf files for unity-shell-{launcher,notifications}, plus a more general one libunity-api.pc which actually includes linker info.
<larsu> Wellark: could it be that QIcon::fromTheme isn't doing the fallbacks according to spec?
<greyback> mzanetti: so honestly I think all I need is libunity-api.pc - but I don't get the point of the others
<larsu> Wellark: like, it doesn't turn a-b-c into a-b if a-b-c isn't available
<mzanetti> greyback: not sure I can follow
<greyback> mzanetti: in the unity-api-dev package right now, there are 3 pkgconfig files. One general libunity-api one, but also 2 more, one for unity-shell-launche, one for unity-shell--notifications
<greyback> mzanetti: I'm wondering if we're expected to add one for unity-shell-applications
<greyback> mzanetti: but mainly I don't see the point of the 2 unity-shell-* pkgconfig files at all
<mzanetti> greyback: it should be autogenerated
<greyback> mzanetti: aha, really? I didn't realise
<mzanetti> greyback: the point of having them split is that they will be packaged independently
<mzanetti> so you could only pull single plugins
<greyback> mzanetti: okay. Sometimes I think packages can be too small, but anyway :)
<mzanetti> greyback: :D
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, if you have a moment do a pull on my branch and attempt to run that test. You'll notice that no matter which of the two selectors you input for the mouseClick the same selector is activated. Strange.
<nic-doffay> it's easily visible with a wait.
<nic-doffay> It's never the right one though?
<nic-doffay> You'll notice that mouseClick(selector, 0, 0, Qt.LeftButton);
<nic-doffay> selector is the one with the TEST label.
<nic-doffay> You'll see the other is always triggered?
<mzanetti> greyback: also, when you're editing debian/control. it's a bit tricky... check out how the launcher does it
<jibel> sil2100, about the intel box, which kernel is on the host and in the container?
<sil2100> jibel: let me check to make sure, the container has 3.11.0-4.9, the same for the intel box
<greyback> Wellark: hey, just wondering if that desktop file parser library might be arriving any time soon?
<Wellark> greyback: by Tuesday
<greyback> Wellark: oh cool :)
 * greyback eod
<nic-doffay> So apparently adding a wait() to batch test creation solved a fail although it worked perfectly in qmltestrunner. wtf of the day.
<dednick> larsu: ping
<mzanetti> seb128: do you know if this is the right place to put the default config for the launcher items? https://launchpad.net/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas
<seb128> mzanetti, I would make https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings build a ubuntu-touch-settings
<mzanetti> seb128: hmm... so there is already a default for the launcher items. but we need to have an override for the phone.
<seb128> mzanetti, right, I'm about to kick a discuss about the 'default/value per form factor', I was planning to send that email after dinner, I can Cc you on it if you want
<mzanetti> seb128: ah, interesting.
<mzanetti> seb128: fyi: ssweeny has prepared this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ssweeny/+junk/ubuntu-defaults-touch
<mzanetti> seb128: that would create overrides for the other defaults. but we're unsure if this is the right way
<mzanetti> seb128: can you put us both on CC?
<seb128> mzanetti, sure can do
<mzanetti> seb128: background is, the delivery team needs yet another set of overrides, for OEM integration. so such overrides seem sensible to me. but I'm not sure where to put them
<seb128> mzanetti, that package looks like it's done using the ubuntu builder tools
<seb128> that's for derivatives usually
<seb128> it might be too much for us
<seb128> we aim at convergence
<seb128> so we should have that much difference
<seb128> need to go for dinner
<seb128> but I'm going to move that to the email discussion
<mzanetti> thanks. enjoy the dinner
<larsu> dednick: what's up?
<dednick> larsu: hey. just sent you a email. indicator-messages
<dednick> state not coming out a UnityMenuModel because the parameter type of the root action is set to a{sv}
<larsu> dednick: just read the mail. I think you're right
<dednick> larsu: also, reply not workig for me anymore. did something change in how we activate?
<larsu> dednick: not that I know of
<larsu> muhahah I can blame ted for that one :D
<dednick> larsu: i'm getting telephony-service-sms.msg-actions.XXXX.quickReply in the xCanonicalMessageActions field, but it seems to be a non-existing action.
<larsu> dednick: do you have a branch I can try out on my desktop? Lots of stuff has changed in messages while I was gone. I don't have a good overview yet.
<dednick> larsu: how do you get a message on your desktop?!
<dednick> that would so help debugging. i'm resorted to using phone
<larsu> dednick: by running unity8 in a window :)
<dednick> larsu: yeah, but how do you get a txt message?
<larsu> dednick: without the phone app. I use a python script
<dednick> ah
<dednick> give me a sec and i'll get a branch
<larsu> looks like there's an "indicator." missing in front of that action name
<larsu> I wonder why though, unitymenumodel can handle the action-namespace stuff
<larsu> I'll figure it out though, don't worry about it
<larsu> but maybe on Monday ;)
<dednick> larsu: lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/unitymenumodel.messages
<dednick> larsu: yeah, no worries. I'm off now anyway
<larsu> dednick: have a nice weekend!
<dednick> you as well
<larsu> thanks :)
 * mzanetti is surprised that image url's like this actually work: "image://gicon//usr/share/calendar-app/calendar64.png"
<larsu> mzanetti: ya, please don't use them :)
<mzanetti> larsu: I thought the same, but the more I think about it, the less convinced I am.
<mzanetti> I mean, this doesn't work by accident. the one implementing this image provider must have thought about this and catches it correctly
<mzanetti> was it you?
<mhr3> noooooooooooo
<mhr3> let's forget about image://gicon
<mhr3> it died
<mhr3> it's rotting
<mhr3> you can smell it
<mhr3> it's awful
<mhr3> remove it
<larsu> mzanetti: no, but I'm the one that's on a quest to get rid of it :)
 * larsu pats mhr3 on the back
<mzanetti> wait. so we're getting rid of the whole gicon provider?
<larsu> yes
<mzanetti> oh... what should I use then?
<mhr3> file:///....
<larsu> what kind of icon do you want to show?
<larsu> file icon? file://
<mzanetti> larsu: dialer-app
<larsu> themed icon? image://theme/
<mzanetti> for example
<larsu> the app icon?
<mzanetti> yes
<larsu> image://theme/dialer-app
<mzanetti> thanks :)
<larsu> mzanetti: you can even do fallbacks: image://theme/dialer-app,generic-app
<mzanetti> that is cool :)
<mhr3> larsu, i do wonder where some kind of fallback should go
<larsu> mhr3: what do you mean?
<mhr3> like if you have no themed icons at all
<larsu> right...
<mhr3> so we don't display empty rectangles
<larsu> generic icon?
<mhr3> yea
<larsu> that's a good idea, but highly dependent on context, no?
<mhr3> probably
<larsu> or do you think something like gtk's missing icon
<larsu> just so that you see it is working
<larsu> only the name is wrong
<mhr3> yea, something like that could be useful
<larsu> yeah I can totally see that
<larsu> do we have such an icon in ubuntu-mobile?
 * larsu searches
<mzanetti> this doesn't work tho: image://theme//usr/share/ubuntu-weather-app/weather64.png
<mhr3> mzanetti, and that's a good thing
<larsu> mzanetti: no... use file://
<mzanetti> hehe
<mzanetti> yeah... I get them mixed... so I need to add my own code which detects what it is
<larsu> mzanetti: but even better: install the icon in /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<mzanetti> (not a problem... just noticing the difference because of this)
<mzanetti> larsu: this is the stuff I get from .desktop files. can't change it everywhere
<mhr3> good ol' desktop file, who wouldn't love their icon specifications
<larsu> ya, I've never liked absolute paths in desktop files
<mzanetti> btw image://theme/firefox doesn't seem to work. Is that related to the patch Wellark did?
<larsu> mzanetti: ya, I think he added /usr/share/pixmaps to the searchpath (where firefox puts its icon)
<larsu> because qt doesn't include that one
<larsu> let me check
<larsu> mzanetti: ah, he removed it from uitk because it is landing in qt soon: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/unity-theme-icon-provider/+merge/180805/comments/414054
<mzanetti> right. cool
<larsu> I wonder why he didn't leave it in the merge until we have that in qt
<ESphynx> Unity is giving me bad _NET_WM_FRAME_EXTENTS!!
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-25
<inder_gt> hey guys, whats the better way to do indicator applets, pygtk or pygi?
<Saviq> Wellark, well, yeah, it was top-approved, and I asked mterry whether it was ok to land...
<Cimi> Saviq, do we have anything to review?
<Cimi> alt nav but I thought you were doing shader?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, you still didn't get me the shader code though, anpok_'s solution didn't work...
<Saviq> Cimi, but there's plenty in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/+activereviews
<Cimi> Saviq, there's only two
<Saviq> Cimi, huh>
<Cimi> "reviews I can do"
<Saviq> Cimi, there's also "I am not actively reviewing"
<Cimi> one is no lock during call
<Cimi> Saviq, but that means someone else is already reviewing
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, tsdgeos's hijacking everything by just doing "conflicts"
<Cimi> Saviq, and we assign ourselves reviews for a reason
<Cimi> hah, he loves karma we know...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think you shouldn't put a vote up when reporting conflicts
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm not hijacking anything, i go back to abstrain when conflicts are fixed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that still marks you as the reviewer out of "unity team"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so there's no longer a request for the team to review, so it doesn't show up in "reviews I could do"
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't think i've marked any of those that wasn't already reviewed by someone and if i had i followed it up
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-polishing/+merge/228700 you
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-1348092/+merge/228090 Daniel
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/alt_nav_support/+merge/230782 Cimi
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/prompt-surface-model/+merge/230813 Gerry
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/interactive-while-locked/+merge/231253 me, haven't followed up yet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm not blaming you :)
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/no-lock-during-call/+merge/227996 You
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well you are suggesting me a behaviour change when i don't have that behaviour
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just talking in general, I think there's no need for a Needs fixing vote when you're just seeing a conflict, is all
<Saviq> tsdgeos, since then you need to take it back... dunno
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> btw why is the unlocker so ugly now?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you mean it's pretty now?
<Saviq> [...] and it might cause confusion that you're actually reviewing
<tsdgeos> and besides being ugly is wrong
<tsdgeos> says "Enter your PIN"
<tsdgeos> when it's not my PIN
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'll stop doing conflict comments
<tsdgeos> if you want
<tsdgeos> i thought it was useful
<Saviq> tsdgeos, *comments* are useful, sure
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, although I'd rather LP do them ;)
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> dandrader, /build/buildd/unity8-8.00+14.10.20140825/tests/qmltests/Stages/tst_SurfaceContainer.qml: bad whitespace in line 144
<Saviq> greyback, so, bad news redux
<Saviq> greyback, we had to pull initial surface size, it (seldom, but still) caused deadlocks
<dandrader> dang it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: now serious, is the new locker considered to be more beatiful?
<greyback> Saviq: feck
<tsdgeos> that x in the middle of nowhere is totally weird
<Saviq> greyback, check thread 9 http://paste.ubuntu.com/8117691/
<Cimi> Saviq, so how about alt nav?
<dandrader> Saviq, fixed
<Cimi> Saviq, why do we need a shader first of all?
<Cimi> Saviq, I'd like to understand which situation is broken for us now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's the new design, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, to be more in concert with the dialer
<tsdgeos> makes my brain unhappy
<tsdgeos> http://i.imgur.com/JORXscB.png
<tsdgeos> lost X in the space
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's a corresponding ✓ when it's a SIM PIN
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but for device PIN there's autoconfirm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and mzanetti put a greyed-out one in that case, but design was adamant that it shouldn't be there
<Saviq> woohoo 5.5GB free on krillin
<Saviq> that's much better
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, more cases me and design disagree then :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yup, not liking it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what is this X?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, although I'm not sure the missymmetry itself was thought through
<Saviq> Cimi, cancel
<tsdgeos> it's design by discoverability
<tsdgeos> you have no clue, click on it, and then you see what it is
<tsdgeos> it's what i did :D
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos so it should appear when I actually start typing
<Cimi> so I have a visual clue it must be to clear or delete the typed char
<tsdgeos> Cimi: no, that is "Cancel last keypress" and does show on top when you actually start typing
<tsdgeos> this is "cancel cancel"
<tsdgeos> i.e. go back
<Cimi> tsdgeos, clear all you mean
<Cimi> ?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> i mean go back
<Cimi> go back where?
<tsdgeos> to the locker locker
<tsdgeos> instead of locker enterpin
<Saviq> Cimi, a bit extreme, but conceivable http://imgur.com/Xezpv3B :P
<tsdgeos> i.e. the round thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, welcome screen
<Saviq> tsdgeos, greeter
<tsdgeos> that thing
<Cimi> let me setup a pin and see
<tsdgeos> btw it's *not* a pin
<tsdgeos> that's the other bug
<tsdgeos> it's a passcode
<Cimi> how do I add one?
<Cimi> if I tap on security in system settings nothing happens
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> tap on the thing below
<Cimi> ouch, tapping on "lock phone after 1 minute" reveals the passcode
<Cimi> wtf
<tsdgeos> yep
<Cimi> I would never had guess that
<Cimi> I thought it was to change the time
<Cimi> filing a bug
<Cimi> how do I screenshot?
<Saviq> Cimi, phablet-screenshot
<Saviq> tsdgeos, PIN vs. passcode is another one into the same bucket, kemmko was confident it should say PIN
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> then make the system settings say ping
<tsdgeos> not passcode
<tsdgeos> you can't ask me for passcode in one place
<tsdgeos> and pin in another
<tsdgeos> i'll go crazy and return the phone
<Cimi> the tool says FACTOR to resize the image, while is not a factor but the width
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, that I agree with
<Cimi> phablet-screenshot that is
<Saviq> Cimi, huh?
<Saviq> Cimi, don't think that option is used tbh
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1361127
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361127 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Change phone security (passcode) is undiscoverable" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> gonna file a suggestion for our lockscreen soon
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what's going to happen when i have a SIM PIN and a passcode?
<tsdgeos> i get the enter PIN dialog twice in a row?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or even three times if you have two SIMs
<Cimi> tsdgeos, at first boot, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but it will say "SIM PIN"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and ideally even the name you gave to that SIM
<Cimi> then I suppose your sim is unlocked for the session
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> yeah of course
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, there's a twist... the X means "skip" in the case of a SIM PIN dialog :|
<tsdgeos> well, it means cancel
<tsdgeos> you can cancel sim pin
<tsdgeos> but not unlock pin
<Cimi> we should put it in the header
<Cimi> a back button like in our UI
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, the result is different, with device PIN you're taken back to the lockscreen, with SIM PIN you're let through...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you and me know the difference, it's not common knowledge
<tsdgeos> which would be pretty obvious if it said "Cancel" instead of "X"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, IMO for SIM PIN it should say "Skip", not "Cancel", if it allows you to go through
<tsdgeos> or that
<tsdgeos> what's the package that gives me the apps scope?
<tsdgeos> i can't seem to find it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unity-scope-click
<tsdgeos> ah yes
<tsdgeos> that thing that wants to install urfkill
<tsdgeos> that's why i don't have it installed
<tsdgeos> it's very strange, on the phone there's 3 icons from the click scope
<tsdgeos> that don't work with the sourceSize Item i'm coding
<tsdgeos> i don't see why
<dandrader> greyback, I'm a bit confused about the structure of qtmir tests. They're all under "modules" and it's one directory per class.
<dandrader> s/class/class under test
<tsdgeos> obviously i don't get those on the desktop
<tsdgeos> in case i thought it'd be easy to debug
<dandrader> greyback, could we at least skip the "modules" subdir. It doesn't seem useful. at least as it is currently
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you know where's the image://theme code?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, UITK
<Saviq> tsdgeos, themeimageprovider
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> looks like they have a bug :/
 * tsdgeos checks
<Wellark> Saviq: as long as this gets dealt with ASAP I'm fine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1360703
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360703 in Unity 8 "internal Ubuntu.Connectivity module has a name clash with the public module" [Critical,Triaged]
<Wellark> I will postpone the announcement of the API
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1361132
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361132 in Unity 8 "New lockscreen design is not consistent with our UX patterns" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> Wellark, I'm really not sure what's the rush?
<Saviq> Wellark, if it's unity8's private plugin, and we're not using Ubuntu.Connectivity
<Saviq> Wellark, what does that mean for you?
<Wellark> Saviq: once the public plugin is installed on the system
<Wellark> unity8 fails to load Shell.qml
<Wellark> as the public path becomes before the private one
<Wellark> when qmlengine is resolving it's plugin paths trying to find "Ubuntu.Connectivity"
<Wellark> it takes the first one
<Wellark> which is the public
<Wellark> which does not provide "0.1"
<Wellark> and fails
<Wellark> and does not keep searching if it could find another "Ubuntu.Connectivity"
<Wellark> that provides 0.1
<Wellark> it's an import name clash
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey, there's a conflict of your resetMeansCountChanged with my https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/favorite-scopes/+merge/230824
<Wellark> Saviq: so as soon as qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity gets pulled to the image, unity8 stops working
<Wellark> so, let's fix this before the package gets seede
<Wellark> *seeded
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, and i think that your change is not needed anymore; could you please take a look at my branch and confirm?
<Cimi> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1361114 wontfix?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361114 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Says "Enter your PIN" when i have no PIN (there's not even a SIM card on the phone)" [Undecided,New]
<Wellark> at it will get seeded as soon as somebody depends on it
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: it is needed
<Wellark> and dekko package is already working for the support
<Wellark> actually, dekko will use the c++ binding, so we are good there
<Cimi> Saviq, we should just say enter your code or sth else
<Wellark> but really, this needs to be fixed
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: writing why is needed...
<Cimi> PIN is another thing
<Saviq> Wellark, oh, that seems wrong, our private path should be first
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hmm, only if m_results is empty at the beginning of the mehtod
<pstolowski> ?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: no, and in the bottom too
<Wellark> Saviq: well, you can fix it right that. and hope no component inside unity8 will ever want to use the public module
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: count is *our* property
<tsdgeos> qabstractitemmodel knows nothing about it
<Saviq> Wellark, sure, I agree we should rename it anyway, just didn't know that's the fallout
<tsdgeos> so if you insert rows you have to say the count changed too
<Wellark> Saviq: the real fix is to place the private unity modules inside Unity.Private. module import space
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: another option is this
<Saviq> Wellark, it should probably be Unity.Connectivity anyway
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, something like that
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8139241/ in the constructor
<Wellark> Unity.Private.Connectivity would do it just fine
<Wellark> or even. Unity.Private.Ubuntu.Connectivity
<Saviq> Wellark, they are installed in a private import path so I'm not sure prepending everything with Private is overly useful
<greyback> dandrader: original idea was to distinguish the qml module tests from the QPA plugin tests
<Saviq> Wellark, "Unity" should be private already
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah, makes sense then. ok, i'll keep Q_EMIT at the bottom
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: and in the if branch
<Saviq> Wellark, anything that's public should be Ubuntu
<Wellark> Saviq: no, we also have unity API's coming from unity-api-team
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, good point!
<Wellark> Saviq: like Unity.Action
<Wellark> which is a public API
<Saviq> Wellark, well, that should be Ubuntu IMO
<Saviq> Wellark, which, btw, conflicts with Ubuntu.Components' Action already
<Saviq> Wellark, IMO things should integrate with Ubuntu, not with Unity
<Wellark> Saviq: no it does not. Ubuntu.Component action actually inherit Unity.Action
<Saviq> Wellark, then Unity.Action shouldn't be public
<dandrader> greyback, ah, ok
<Wellark> Saviq: ok, we need to have a meeting about module namespacing after the RTM.
<Wellark> it's a wild west right now
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah we do ;)
<greyback> dandrader: we just don't have QPA tests yet. There is that MR by racarr though
<Saviq> Wellark, I'll prep a fix and land it asap
<Wellark> Saviq: thanks!
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, could you ack this change? https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/favorite-scopes/+merge/232050 (it was already reviewed by Saviq)
<pstolowski> Saviq, ^ i had to re-submit that MP to resolve conflicts with tsdgeos' branch
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: r147 has lots of diff changes beside the emits?¿
<pstolowski> hmm
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, these came through your branch (trunk changes), apparently mine branch was behind trunk. the diff looks fine
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ah, i see
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: approved
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, thanks
<Wellark> Saviq: the automatic unlocking is causing troubles
<Wellark> Saviq: do you have any unity8 brances going in that could carry a oneliner to disable it for now?
<Wellark> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/disable_automatic_pin_unlocking/+merge/232054
<Saviq> Wellark, why is it causing troubles?
<Saviq> mzanetti, greyback, tsdgeos, would like your opinion on bug #1361149
<ubot5> bug 1361149 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8's private QML import path should take precedence" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361149
<Wellark> Saviq: it was prematurely landed
<Saviq> dandrader, ↑↑
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, but while the interface's not there it shouldn't matter?
<Wellark> Saviq: the interface is there
<Saviq> Wellark, or are you saying that you're adding the interface but it's not good enough yet?
<Wellark> and they are not working properly together
<Saviq> Wellark, "is there" or "will be"?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no opinion on what should take precedence, imho we should simply not collide and that's it :D
<Wellark> and the idea was to land the dual sim unlock dialog with that call in unity8 together so that they are also tested together
<Wellark> Saviq: the dbus interface is there
<Saviq> Wellark, ok, so comm fail
<Saviq> Wellark, I'll squash that change into my plugin rename
<Wellark> Saviq: ok, thanks! as long as it lands today
<Wellark> as I'm going to get a lot of heat as it seems indicator-network is totally broken atm :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I guess that's valid
<mzanetti> but didn't do extensive research :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it *could* give us a way to override system-wide imports for $reason, too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't see $reason
<Saviq> tsdgeos, while I know we shouldn't have anything like that, having a way out seems useful
<tsdgeos> everything there would be bad
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I know
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the two comments you did in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/croppedImageMinimumSourceSize/+merge/232043 are the ones for unwanted space changes?
<tsdgeos> the in line comment thing in launchpad is still a bit confusing sometimes
<Saviq> Wellark, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/rename-connectivity/+merge/232058
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you ↑
<mzanetti> sure
<mzanetti> Saviq: why are you disabling the unlockallmodems?
<dandrader> Saviq, what did I do?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, the sourceSize texture image reduction is up for review, unfortunately i stumbled upon a SDK bug, so it's not easy to land
<Saviq> mzanetti, because that doesn't work yet
<Wellark> mzanetti: it's because https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/disable_automatic_pin_unlocking/+merge/232054
<Saviq> mzanetti, at Wellark's request
<Saviq> mzanetti, undoing the Unity qmltypes change now...
<Saviq> Wellark, btw, put it in silo 4 already, will release asap
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's a new commit from dandrader on the lifecycle branch if you could have a look
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is it you that wrote "scrolling up in a scope causes a lot of clipping areas to kick in, are they all needed? (QSG_VISUALIZE=clip)" ?
<greyback> tsdgeos: was me
<tsdgeos> damned colors :D
<tsdgeos> greyback: i can't see that many
<greyback> tsdgeos: I'm unsure of the impact of all those clipping areas. I'm told some GPUs can deal with it easy, some not
<tsdgeos> otoh maybe i'm misinterpretting the thing
<greyback> tsdgeos: the more reddish, the more overlapping clipping areas
<tsdgeos> greyback: i only see 1 clipping are to kick in on scroll
<tsdgeos> which ones did you see?
<tsdgeos> are -> area
<greyback> tsdgeos: gimme a minute, I'll try on the phone, I can't recall clearly any more
<greyback> tsdgeos:  initctl set-env --global QSG_VISUALIZE=clip <- you use this so it turned on for both dash & shell?
<tsdgeos> greyback: i'm only having a look at the dash
<tsdgeos> greyback: and only on the desktop, didn't think clip areas would be different on the pohne
<greyback> tsdgeos: ah ok. Well on phone, there's a red rectangle being shown always under the panel (might be part of shell). Then if I scroll the dash, I see up to 2 levels of red - mostly when scrolling it up
<tsdgeos> ok, two levels
<tsdgeos> "lot of clipping areas" seemeed like 10 to me
<tsdgeos> well that's lvwph
<tsdgeos> can't make the header come back without clipping the other stuff
<greyback> tsdgeos: sure I know some clipping has to be done, but wanted to question the 2 levels
<greyback> of all the suggestions I made, it would be one I'm least expecting a big improvement from though
<tsdgeos> now when changing from scope to scope
<tsdgeos> there's really weird stuff happening
<Saviq> /food
<facundobatista> Holas
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we need to limit whitespace changes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I thought I pressed enter before :)
<Cimi> I left the reply on the entry box
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yes yes, i am asking if the two comments are just about the whitespace changes or if there's something esle
<tsdgeos> find it hard sometimes to find all the inline comments
<Cimi> tsdgeos, just whitespaces
<tsdgeos> oki :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, grep for Cimi on the launchpad
<tsdgeos> sure
<Cimi> after showing diff comments
<tsdgeos> but then there's various revisions
<tsdgeos> with the combo
<Cimi> yeah too
<Cimi> anyway
<tsdgeos> and can never be sure if i got them all easily
<Cimi> was thinking if we can avoid two boolean for the cropped image component
<Cimi> maybe not though
<Cimi> only thing we might do is having a status instead two boolean
<Cimi> "none" "processing" "processed"
 * Cimi wish we could have enums in qml
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok when you comment for conflicts then you abstain
<Cimi> tsdgeos, please remark it to unity-ui-team?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: don't worry i won't do needs-fixing anymore
<Cimi> tsdgeos, your needs fixing is fine
<Cimi> tsdgeos, as long as later we see it needs review
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah I think way to shade the color correctly is converting to a different colorspace
<Cimi> or actually, from wikipedia "new intensity = current intensity * (1 - shade factor)"
<Cimi> intensity is each R G B value
<Cimi> so color.r = color.r * (1 - shadeFactor)
<Cimi> we should try to see how shadeFactor relates to changes in V or L for HSV and HSL colorspaces
<Cimi> I guess I could try a test app for that
<Saviq> greyback, so, any idea about the deadlock?
<greyback> Saviq: not a clue. It's not the first time I use a blockingqueuedconnection
<greyback> it's as if the receiving thread event loop isn't spinning, which can't be the case
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, and it was quite a difficult thing to pinpoint, like say it was happening reliably for 5 ap runs of a certain test
<Saviq> greyback, and then suddenly everything became fine
<greyback> hmm yeah, as I'd tested it by hand and never hit it
<Saviq> greyback, so race
<Saviq> greyback, I wonder if autopilot has anything to do with it
<Saviq> greyback, like if introspection could cause it to go into the deadlock
<greyback> only thing I can think of is AP sending sigstop to u8 at critical time, just while u8 is shutting down and hasn't told Mir to shut down yet
<Saviq> greyback, no, it's not on shutdown
<greyback> so u8 event loop stopped, while Mir still running
<Saviq> greyback, and ap never sending sigstop, only sigterm/sigkill through upstart
<greyback> greyback.ideas.pop()
<greyback> err, sigterm I meant
<Saviq> greyback, but in any case, this was just happening in the middle of a test, not at the end of it
<greyback> well I'll keep digging
<greyback> but the change isn't a critical feature, so might postpone it a bit
<Saviq> yeah, if it doesn't have to do with the wrong surface size on emu / restart, we should
<Saviq> (postpone)
<greyback> I'm certain that can be fixed in another way, so I don't see this blocking it
<greyback> but the visual glitch on startup makes me sad
<Cimi> Saviq, bzr branch lp:~cimi/+junk/color-shades
<Cimi> qmlscene ColorShades.qml
<Cimi> here we see the limit of the RGB intensity play... if you cap the intensity you should reduce the saturation of the other color components imho
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, and where's my shader code?
<Cimi> Saviq, you can do shader code by converting to hsv
<Cimi> Saviq, but I'd much rather do in rgb
<Saviq> Cimi, *I* can't
<Cimi> Saviq, thus I started this playground
<Cimi> Saviq, why you can't? it's just expensive
<Cimi> we don't want that, I agree
<Saviq> Cimi, I mean *I*, *Saviq* cannot
<Cimi> Saviq, what you cannot?
<Saviq> Cimi, do what you said in shader code :P
<Saviq> Cimi, and yes, would not, either
<Saviq> Cimi, converting every pixel to hsl/v really doesn't seem like the right thing to do
<Cimi> Saviq, http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/28782/hue-saturation-brightness-contrast-effect-in-hlsl
<Saviq> Cimi, by "give me the shader code" I really meant "give me the shader code"
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, first we need to find algorithm for rgb shading
<Saviq> Cimi, it doesn't make sense for us both chasing this
<Cimi> Saviq, I am on this rgb shading
<Cimi> without conversion
<Cimi> otherwise plain semitransparent bright line
<Saviq> Cimi, but you really should find someone who knows about glsl rather than trying to come up with the algorithm yourself
<Cimi> Saviq, glsl isn't like in rgb?
<Saviq> Cimi, there's better ways to do things in shader code than just multiplying r,g,b values or something
<Cimi> I see
<Saviq> Cimi, faster, more convenient
<Cimi> I will study shaders then
<Saviq> Cimi, no
<Saviq> Cimi, what part of "find someone who knows about glsl" did you not get?
<Cimi> Saviq, I am way less scared to study shaders than C++
<Cimi> it's math after all :)
<Cimi> at least sth I studied in uni
<Saviq> Cimi, you might be less scared
<Saviq> Cimi, but we still do not have time right now for you to be doing it
<Cimi> k
<Saviq> dandrader, do we really consider lifecycle branches fixing bug #1359819 ?
<ubot5> bug 1359819 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "no splash screen when restarting app killed by lifecycle manager" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359819
<Saviq> dandrader, it feels like we should only mark ↑ fixed after we have the desaturation and things
<dandrader> Saviq, I think it does fix as the report is not asking for a specific splash screen. It just asks for something instead of that black flicker
<dandrader> Saviq, but either way works for me
<Wellark> Saviq: FYI: bug #1361074
<ubot5> bug 1361074 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Dual-SIM support for PIN unlock dialog" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361074
<Wellark> I will get that done this week
<Wellark> we just need to coordinate the landing to the RTM image once we land to trunks
<Wellark> I will also debug and fix bug #1336675 on the same go
<ubot5> bug 1336675 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "SIM unlock - UI hangs when user enters wrong PIN" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336675
<Saviq> Wellark, I'm not doing 1:1 RTM landings, so yeah, just let me know when
<Wellark> Saviq: ack.
<Saviq> mzanetti, pushed a commit to rename-connectivity, please re-review
<Saviq> Cimi, settings re-reviewed, not complete, will complete after you've replied
<Cimi> Saviq, yes, I would have them separate for the overview cases
<Saviq> Cimi, but why?
<Cimi> does it hurts?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, there's like 6 or 7 places where they're duplicate
<Cimi> anyway will be back in one hour, starving -> pasta time
<Saviq> Cimi, why wouldn't overview use the same SubPage mechanism?
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, it might not ever use settings, so waht
<Saviq> what
<dandrader> greyback, are qtmir tests run automatically by CI?
<cwayne> Saviq: is there any way to trim down silo 17 to land some stuff faster?
<greyback> dandrader: I think yes, as they're run during package build
<Saviq> cwayne, it should be ready to land tomorrow latest
<dandrader> greyback, hmm, so all tests run by "make check" should not do any fancy thing such as creating a window etc (like unity8's qmluitests)
<greyback> dandrader: right, else they'd fail on CI
<greyback> until we get test harness in place for that
<greyback> which is a longer term TODO for me
<greyback> as I want to write a bunch of integration tests for qtmir
<dandrader> greyback, ok. so I will sitk with a strict unit test then
<dandrader> stick
<Saviq> mzanetti, that test failure is what I just fixed
<Saviq> re: rename-connectivity
<mzanetti> ah, I c
<Saviq> is what I asked you to re-review
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: should i reject https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-scopes-shell/resetMeansCountChanged then?
<kgunn> : ) i see lifecycle still didn't make it yet
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i don't think so, i merged it into my branch, but set yours as a prerequisite
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ah, ok
<mhall119> thostr_: ping
<kgunn> Saviq: are we testing silo4 ?
<Saviq> kgunn, oh it built
<Saviq> kgunn, it's tested, I only added a small test fix
<Saviq> mzanetti, can I get ACK on https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/rename-connectivity/+merge/232058 then?
<mzanetti> Saviq: wanted to wait on jenkins... but if its urgent, I guess its fine
<Saviq> mzanetti, you could always just test locally ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: true. but didn't think this is urgent
<tsdgeos> so it's interesting
<tsdgeos> i removed the UbuntuShape from teh dash art
<tsdgeos> and i can still scrooll and see icons poping up later
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah, its the async loading
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: async loading just means its async, not "make it slow"
<tsdgeos> ;)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it kinda does
<mzanetti> in some circumstances
<tsdgeos> if you see it happening it's because it's slow
<tsdgeos> not because it's async
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: in that game I'm writing for instance, I create a bunch of enemies. having their images load sync causes the ui to freeze for ~0.25s
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: having the images load async causes some enemies only to load after >2secs
<tsdgeos> well, that's a bug then ;)
<tsdgeos> i see no reason for that to happe
<tsdgeos> n
<mzanetti> different priorities/queuing
<tsdgeos> not buying it :)
<tsdgeos> i mean not saying you're liying
<tsdgeos> just that i don't see why making it async should make it 10 times slower
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, the total time of the operation might be the same, just happening "10 times later"
<mzanetti> because there's other, more important things to do before doing the queued async things
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it might be they get scheduled for later as they're async
<tsdgeos> well if they get schedule for later
<tsdgeos> is because there's something else to schedule
<mzanetti> right
<tsdgeos> that something else is not being scehduled then on those 0.25 secs?
<mzanetti> but visually its not necessarily the order we want
<tsdgeos> where did it come from?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for scrolling in dash though, we probably don't have enough cacheBuffer is one, two is that we should not be destroying the category delegates (or any delegates even?) until we "unfocus" the scope
<mzanetti> well, in my example the first enemies start running, which consumes some juice
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as we discussed before, I think we should commit memory to the scope you're looking at
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only defer loading images until they're not on screen to reduce data usage (but for apps we should probably be more aggressive even and just load them all and keep them in memory always)
<mzanetti> and in the scope example I guess the queing of more async operations already slows down the execution of the queued ones, besides other things
<Saviq> aaand then if any provider comes into play, only one image is loaded at a time....
<tsdgeos> which doesn't make any sense
<mhall119> is there any documentation on customizing a scope's header?
<tsdgeos> they have a threaded flag, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> mhall119, check out http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/cplusplus/unity-scopes/index.html#deployment
<tsdgeos> but it's only to not block the main thread
<Saviq> mhall119, not everything's implemented yet, but real close
<tsdgeos> not to run various at the same time
<Saviq> mhall119, i.e. it's in silo 17 already, just we need to tweak a few things and land it
<mhall119> Saviq: ah,thanks, didn't know it was in the .ini file
<mzanetti> dandrader: hey, do you have an idea why the OSK won't work with run_on_device?
<dandrader> mzanetti, let me read that script. I can't remember the last time I used it
<dandrader> mzanetti, it was working fine before qtcomp?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes, iirc
<dandrader> mzanetti, iinm, maliit-server should be started after unity8. not sure if it's happening there
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah, probably doesn't... but then, I guess that's a bug in maliit's upstart script
<Saviq> mzanetti, dandrader yes it is
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... reading /usr/share/upstart/sessions/maliit-server.conf everything looks fine
<thostr_> mhall119: pong
<dandrader> mzanetti, Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8141277/
<mhall119> thostr_: I was going to get an update on the work to allow running scopes form Qtc
<dandrader> to me it reads like "start maliit-server first, then unity8"
<larsu> QT += svg
<mhall119> zbenjamin updated me on some of it, that marcustomlinson has code ready to land which I think enabled the debug mode for scopes
<larsu> Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: svg
<Saviq> dandrader, the "start unity8" is there for going back to the system wide unity8
<mhall119> but he's still waiting on some dash work to allow loading them from Qtc
<larsu> anyone know what happened to the svg module? ^^
<Saviq> dandrader, the maliit- ones shouldn't be necessary really
<Saviq> dandrader, but yeah, that looks wrong
<thostr_> mhall119: we got all the code... we "just" need to get it landed... fighting this right now
<mhall119> thostr_: even the dash stuff that Saviq and tedg are working on?
<dandrader> Saviq, I would expect line 2 to come after line 3
<dandrader> Saviq, actually, nevermind
<thostr_> mhall119: there are two silo's full of changes
<dandrader> Saviq, as script will be stuck on line 3 until unity8 quits, right?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<thostr_> mhall119: but we're having build failures we don't see locally...
<mhall119> thostr_: ok, thanks for the update
<Saviq> dandrader, but that's when maliit shouldn't be running any more anyway
<Saviq> dandrader, that's why I'm saying line 2 and 4 should not be needed any more
<dandrader> Saviq, run.sh summons maliit somehow?
<Saviq> dandrader, run.sh runs unity8 with upstart
<Saviq> dandrader, and maliit starts on unity8 started
<tsdgeos> larsu: you don't have it installed?
<dandrader> Saviq, ah ok. then removing lines 2 and 4 should fix it
<dandrader> indeed
<Saviq> dandrader, shouldn't really fix it, it actually shouldn't matter ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, as maliit should've started and stopped itself during line 3 anyway
<Saviq> dandrader, ah but maybe
<Saviq> dandrader, the start actually makes it go into a broken loop
<Saviq> dandrader, and then it doesn't get the updated env when unity8 starts again
<larsu> tsdgeos: oops you're right, the -dev was missing
<larsu> thanks
<tsdgeos> larsu: easy one :)
<tedg> Saviq, Random though, when I process a scope:// URI do you need me to request a focus for the dash?
<tedg> thought
<Saviq> tedg, yes
<tedg> K
<Saviq> dandrader, mzanetti, btw, I've a branch lp:~saviq/unity8/tweak-runscript that does a thing or two to try and make the run scripts behave again
<Saviq> but didn't finish it
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok... cool. I volunteer to review when you finish it *hint* ;)
<dandrader> :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, seems dandrader is interested to take over, I didn't have time to investigate why it didn't work on device ;)
<mzanetti> ah, great too
<Saviq> lol
<dandrader> 😒
<Cimi> Saviq, you ask me to reinitialize initialIndex
<Cimi> Saviq, but this is a binding from the Loader, it will break the binding
<Saviq> Cimi, and?
<Saviq> Cimi, if it switched to the initialScope, it should not switch any more
<Saviq> Cimi, the binding makes sense in case it changes outside still
<Saviq> Cimi, but once it switched, there's no point
<Cimi> Saviq, so it should not be a binding from the loader
<Cimi> I should just copy the value over, no?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, it can be a loader
<Saviq> erm
<Saviq> binding
<Saviq> Cimi, the thing that breaks the binding is when the onCount kicks in
<Saviq> Cimi, in case the original value still changes between onLoaded and onCountChanged
<Saviq> Cimi, you want the binding
<Saviq> tedg, do we want a bug to track scope:// progress?
<tedg> Saviq, Uhm, okay. I've got a post-it, which is enough for me, but if we need more visibility that's fine.
<Cimi> Saviq, currently preview and settings tests fail moving open inside onLoaded...
<Cimi> trying debugging
<Cimi> that's why I am quiet
<Cimi> Saviq, that initialIndex change messes up things
<Cimi> don't ask me why
<Cimi> maybe because the binding breaks
<Cimi> just fixed, I like ideas flowing when I speak
<Saviq> Cimi, you need a #Cimi channel ;P
<Cimi> Saviq, good idea
<Saviq> more tomorrow o/
<Cimi> someone to join my channel pls
<Cimi> Saviq, pa pa
<Cimi> Saviq, pushed and fixed
<Cimi> (opposite)
<larsu> Saviq: finally got this finished today. Fixed the lookup-bug as well. Review is appreciated: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/custom-icon-lookup/+merge/232115
<mzanetti> tedg: what was the reason again why the launcher's dbus interface needs a countVisible property instead of just displaying everything > 0?
<tedg> mzanetti, So that it can have negative counts. For instance temperature.
<mzanetti> ah right... that was it
<mzanetti> thanks
<Saviq> tedg, ah, the long-promised bug #1361349
<ubot5> bug 1361349 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu) "Should open scope:// URIs through unity8-dash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361349
<tedg> Saviq, Are you going to put bug tasks there for adding the FD.o interface in dash, or has that landed?
<Saviq> tedg, right, lemme
<Saviq> tedg, done
<tedg> Saviq, Actually, let's leave the url-dispatcher in that file.
<tedg> Saviq, I'll just custom handle the unity8-dash part, then you can configure other URLs if needed.
<tedg> url-dispatcher file in that MR.
<tedg> What I meant :-)
<Saviq> tedg, ah ok, can you comment on that then?
<tedg> Sure
<tedg> Saviq, I expect that branch to work, though it needs tests. If you guys want to play with it.
<Saviq> tedg, awesome, I know Ben will be thankful
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-26
<Cimi> morning
<Saviq> elo
<Saviq> Cimi, can we go with a flat white highlight for now? that's the last thing missing in alt nav currently
<Cimi> Saviq, only in the bad case of weird images and such
<Cimi> Saviq, otherwise we want what we did
<Cimi> Saviq, I'd still get the average pixel color and shade it instead white
<Saviq> Cimi, we can't do that
<Saviq> Cimi, we can't sample images in QML
<Saviq> Cimi, the solution is the shader, but I don't know how to do it, you don't know how to do it, and only you are going to notice, so let's stop wasting time
<Cimi> Saviq, you can use a shadereffectsource of width and height 1pxof the image then stretch it?
<Cimi> but I see the issue with the color, right
<Saviq> Cimi, how's that gonna help
<Cimi> it is not indeed
<Cimi> Saviq, scope settings?
<Saviq> Cimi, did you reply to all the comments?
<Cimi> apart one
<Saviq> Cimi, in both revisions?
<Saviq> s/revisions/diffs/
<Saviq> Cimi, no you didn't
<Saviq> Cimi, there's a bunch of unanswered comments in the r1122 into r1160 diff
<Saviq> Cimi, and another bunch in r1134 into r1185
<Saviq> Cimi, it's difficult to find what you did change or not in the big diffs, please reply to all the inline comments
<Cimi> Saviq, inline diff is still a mess indeed
<Cimi> Saviq, commented
<mzanetti> seb128: hello
<seb128> mzanetti, hey
<mzanetti> seb128: I'd need a new schema for the launcher favorites... the AS stuff as we do currently doesn't work out
<mzanetti> seb128: and can't use the existing unity7 for some incompatibility reason
<seb128> mzanetti, oh? which ones?
<mzanetti> seb128: any suggestion on what would be a good one?
<mzanetti> seb128: incompatibility, well, appid:// for one
<mzanetti> unity7 would drop those entries again when started on a unity8 config
<mzanetti> same the other way round...
<seb128> k
<seb128> do you need a gsettings or a.s schemas or both?
<mzanetti> gsettings
<mzanetti> as too eventually I guess
<mzanetti> but that would be just a one way sync to update the greeter's launcher. not for actual persistent config
<seb128> k
<mzanetti> Saviq: mentioned something like /com/ubuntu/touch/ becoming popular?
<mzanetti> err... add seb128: in front and drop the ":" after Saviq ^
<seb128> mzanetti, no, don't use "touch", we are tried to not use that
<Saviq> good
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> +1
<seb128> mzanetti, we currently have the unity stuff under com.canonical.unity ... not sure if we want to keep that
<mzanetti> well, that's the thing... unity7 uses that too for the launcher
<mzanetti> I guess we could use a different key in there though?
<seb128> we could have com.canonical.unity.Launcher <name>
<seb128> right
<seb128> you could create "items" or "config" instead of "favorites"
<larsu> why don't we update unity7?
<larsu> to honor appid:// things as well?
<mzanetti> might be an option too I guess
<mzanetti> well, at least to not kick them
<larsu> right
<mzanetti> but its additional efforts In the long run I guess
<mzanetti> also unity8 would need to deal with the other keys of unity7 which we don't need/want
<mzanetti> like unity://running-apps
<mzanetti> Saviq: your input?
<mzanetti> the options are: using another key (which would mean sticking with the schema file in lp:unity I guess)
<mzanetti> or spending the efforts to make unity7 and unity8 play along nicely
<mzanetti> or come up with another path, where so far we didn't have good ideas
<Saviq> we can't spend the time on the latter, we need a custom key (at least temporarily)
<mzanetti> I tend to agree
<mzanetti> so I'll add the "items" key in the existing schema, ok?
<Saviq> k
<mzanetti> larsu: but hey, since you're around, QGSettings crashes if trying to read/write an invalid key
<mzanetti> larsu: while the doc says it would print a warning
<larsu> mzanetti: are you using it from qml or c++?
<mzanetti> larsu: c++
 * asac posted a gdb output for bug 1360593
<ubot5> bug 1360593 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 freezes randomly" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360593
<asac> Saviq: ^^ anything else you want from this state?
<larsu> mzanetti: it only prints a warning in qml
<mzanetti> larsu: not sure I understand :)
<larsu> mzanetti: qml is much more dynamic and it is convention to not crash on errors there
<larsu> mzanetti: not so much for c++. You should never put unknown values into qgsettings::get
<mzanetti> larsu: I'd say nothing should crash, regardless of the language
<Saviq> asac, pkill -SIGSEGV unity8
<larsu> s/values/keys
<asac> Saviq: without debugger attached?
<larsu> mzanetti: you should not use c++ then...
<asac> e.g. just like this?
<Saviq> asac, without
<mzanetti> larsu: no... thats just silly talk
<Saviq> asac, this should end up in a .crash file for unity8
<larsu> mzanetti: why?
<mzanetti> larsu: because it just increases the risk of mistakes
<asac> Saviq: it didnt create a new one for unity8 ... only for unity8-dash i got a crash now
<asac> -rw-r-----  1 phablet whoopsie 1395979 Aug 26 11:27 _usr_bin_unity8-dash.32011.crash
<mzanetti> larsu: if its starting with Q its not supposed to crash :)
<asac> -rw-r-----  1 phablet whoopsie 9041951 Aug 25 14:09 _usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<asac> Saviq: guess the -dash is fine?
 * asac finds it interesting that it has the same PID :)
<Saviq> asac, the -dash is just fallout, uninteresting
<larsu> mzanetti: not really. What do you propose should happen when you give ::get() a non-existant key?
<mzanetti> QVariant()
<Saviq> asac, that's UID, not PID ;)
<asac> Saviq: no new crash file produced
<larsu> mzanetti: do you want to check _every_ invocation for empty variants?
<asac> Saviq: oh :)
<asac> hehe
<Saviq> asac, yeah, fallout of you killing unity8 I mean
<Saviq> asac, that's why unity8-dash crashed
<asac> Saviq: right, but i didnt get an updated unity8 one
<mzanetti> larsu: on my end? no... why would I?
<Saviq> asac, yeah, so nothing more you can give us
<asac> too bad
<asac> guess next time i should delete the directory first
<mzanetti> larsu: if the key doesn't exist, I'll get a QVariant(), which means there are no default items in the launcher (in this example)
<larsu> mzanetti: because you might get an empty one. Now you always get one of the corrrect type
<Saviq> asac, shouldn't have been needed, if .uploaded was there apport would overwrite
<larsu> mzanetti: no, this is not how it works
<larsu> mzanetti: the key always exists. It it's empty, you get an empty list
<mzanetti> larsu: this is how it works throughout the Qt libraries I'd say
<asac> Saviq: there only is .upload
<larsu> mzanetti: I don't understand. A qt library would return an empty variant instead of an empty list to signify "no items"!?
<asac> guess i had a crash that wasnt uploaded yet, so its it didnt overwrite?
<Saviq> asac, yeah
<mzanetti> larsu: you always have bool contains()
<Saviq> asac, apport bailed out to not overwrite an old report
 * asac checks out why whoospie claims i am offline
<mzanetti> larsu: if you want to know if its there, use that ^^
<asac> how awful
 * asac will remember for nexttime
<mzanetti> larsu: otherwise, if you don't care, just use it, you'll get a value or not
<larsu> mzanetti: I still don't understand. Where is this bool contains()?
<larsu> it's not on qvariant...
<mzanetti> larsu: no, QSettings, QList...
<mzanetti> larsu: additionally get methods look more like get(key, default), where you'd get the default if key is not in there
<mzanetti> larsu: like QVariant get(cosnt QString &key, const QVariant &default)
<larsu> mzanetti: ah, got it. My point is, the case you're describing doesn't exist. You always know at compile-time which keys exist and which don't
<mzanetti> but *never* crash
<larsu> mzanetti: a contains() doesn't make any sense
<mzanetti> why not... of course it does
<larsu> mzanetti: give me an example.
<larsu> you have a schema file, which key would you want to look up?
<mzanetti> well, take the launcher
<larsu> that's like asking whether qvariant has a method called "contains". You know it's not there, why bother asking
<mzanetti> I don't know.. well, I maybe do in the gsettings case... but still its very unQool to crash/abort
<larsu> the alternative is worse
<larsu> in which you'd need to check every invocation needlessly
<mzanetti> no, you don't
<larsu> yes, you do...
<tsdgeos> no, the alternative is return a proper default value
<tsdgeos> which is what sane APIs do
<mzanetti> ^
<tsdgeos> nor tear down an app from a library
<tsdgeos> that's evil
<larsu> tsdgeos: the proper default value would be an empty variant
<mzanetti> yes
<larsu> which you'd need to check for emptiness
<mzanetti> no you don't
<mzanetti> you just use it
<larsu> and then your program behaves weirdly...
<mzanetti> or, if you really need it to contain something, then your get() call supplies the default you expect if key is not there
<mzanetti> but it doesn't crash!
<larsu> you still don't get my point
<larsu> the key is _never_ not there
<mzanetti> I guess I do get your point... but I just don't agree with it
<anpok> data Maybe : Just a | Nothing
<mzanetti> but ok... so if this is what its meant to be... I thought it would be a bug
<larsu> do you check the return value of malloc() for NULL? Do you check whether qt's moc files where generated correctly?
<larsu> this is the same kind of thing
 * larsu thinks qt should abort() when QObject::connect() fails
<larsu> but it doesn't afaik
<anpok> the library should not
<larsu> anpok: why not?
<anpok> it should invoke some sort of error handling
<anpok> and let the user decide what to do about
<larsu> that's what it does. It prints errors which never get fixed
<anpok> throw and clean up  properly
<larsu> the user can't decide anything
<larsu> this is a programmer error
<anpok> or write a funny number to *0
<mzanetti> larsu: well, it returns a bool
<larsu> mzanetti: nobody checks for that...
<larsu> because that would be madness
<mzanetti> larsu: I do when its needed
<mzanetti> no. crashing is madness
<larsu> mzanetti: are there dynamic signals/slots?
<tsdgeos> larsu: there are
<mzanetti> yes
<larsu> oh, neat
<larsu> there are no dynamic gsettings keys, so we don't need that ;)
<mzanetti> and also the objects might be dynamic
<mzanetti> but still we shouldn't crash
<tsdgeos> larsu: so you prefer a user not being able to use an application at all to it maybe sometimes misbehaving because a corner case connect failed?
<tsdgeos> nah
<larsu> tsdgeos: of course
<tsdgeos> larsu: your users must love  you :D
<tsdgeos> honestly i prefer a 99% working app than a 0% working app
<mzanetti> +1
<larsu> tsdgeos: have you seen the amounts of warnings in ~/.cache/upstart? Nobody ever fixes those because they're not visible enough
<larsu> tsdgeos: turns out, this is rarely a problem in practice
<larsu> these things tend to get noticed quickly
<larsu> especially with tests
<tsdgeos> useless discussion anyway, it's not like anyone's going to change their minds
<tsdgeos> let's have it with a beer next time we meet
 * larsu is looking forward to that ;)
<Saviq> oh my
<Saviq> Cimi, can you merge trunk int scope settings?
<Cimi> Saviq, k
<Saviq> Cimi, or actually
<Cimi> Saviq, currently adding semicolons everywhere xD
<Saviq> Cimi, oh yeah, do merge trunk, I need to merge it everywhere else, too...
<Cimi> will do
<mzanetti> larsu: but in any case, no matter which one is the more "correct" thing to do, if it starts with Q, a user of it doesn't expect it to abort - ever
<Cimi> Saviq, for the settingsmodel mock, I used the mock of the backend
<Saviq> Cimi, I know, I saw that
<Cimi> Saviq, so if it's wrong, we should probably also fix it there :)
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not wrong
<Saviq> Cimi, it's just different style
<Saviq> Cimi, we're closer to Qt style, they're not
<larsu> mzanetti: ya, fair enough. I might change it based on that argument.
<Saviq> Cimi, but yeah, I know it's a stupid thing to complain about, which is why I won't enforce it
<Saviq> Cimi, not before I get astyle to do what we want
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like you forgot a prereq
<tsdgeos> Saviq: F5
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can't pull emails out from my inbox this way though :P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah well, the code should not be there, it's not a missing prereq, just a wrong initial branch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah ok
<Cimi> Saviq, the meh in my onLoadedChanged: if (loaded) genericScopeView.scope = scopes.getScope(2);
<Cimi> Saviq, is for, remove that or just "meh"
<Saviq> Cimi, I'd rather you didn't check it in with that branch, but meh :P
<Cimi> Saviq, I did not understand "You should have a test that verifies initial value when != 0."
<Saviq> Cimi, same that a comment I did above
<Saviq> Cimi, your initial value for the selector is 1
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to verify that the selector indeed displays the option with index 1
<Saviq> Cimi, in the mock I mean, it's 1, so "Second" should be displayed when you open the panel
<Saviq> Cimi, but it doesn't seem to be the case
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> I didn't change the selected index indeed
<Cimi> Saviq, not sure where the value is stored though
<Saviq> Cimi, wdym? in the "value" member of the Data struct in the settings model
<Cimi> Saviq, I did that in Component.onCompleted and onModelChanged
<Cimi> Saviq, undefined
<Cimi> ListItem.ItemSelector does not have count
<Cimi> I confirm widgetData.value seems null
<Saviq> solve it
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> but write a test first
<Cimi> Saviq, onSelectedIndexChanged of ListItem.ItemSelector seems to get called
<Cimi> while loading the component
<Cimi> thus triggering the updated signal
<Saviq> Cimi, to 0 I assume?
<Cimi> to 1
<Cimi> no to 0 indeed
<Cimi> something, probably internal, trigers that
<Cimi> Saviq, any idea when shall I set the selectedIndex?
<Saviq> Cimi, talk to #sdk
<facundobatista> Holas
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, I pushed #CCFFFFFF into alt nav, please have a look if we want to change that value, but let's leave it flat for now
<Cimi> Saviq, is this only in case of an image right?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, it's also in case of flat or gradient background
<Cimi> Saviq, no then
<Cimi> Saviq, the current solution was better
<Saviq> Cimi, but I don't want to dig out the values from the background if I can help it
<Saviq> Cimi, the current solution is still there
<Cimi> so I don't understand
<Cimi> the code we did was taking the bg color
<Saviq> Cimi, alt nav just introduces a background where there wasn't one before
<Saviq> Cimi, the navigation buttons were transparent (and that's what looks fine in header customizations)
<Cimi> I see
<Saviq> Cimi, now they have a solid, gradient or image background
<Cimi> so it will look quite ugly
<Saviq> ok I have one more temporary idea
<Cimi> more pressure for me doing the shader
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't want to compromise the visuals we had for the 5% someone uses a weird image as bg
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not exactly like that, but I've a fix
<Cimi> Saviq, this seems to work http://paste.ubuntu.com/8149278/
<Saviq> Cimi, you don't need the onInitialValueChanged, and it's a loop btw
<Saviq> Cimi, in onSelectedIndexChanged you want to reset initialValue
<Saviq> Cimi, ok pushed a fix to alt nav
<Saviq> Cimi, just check out tryDash
<Cimi> Saviq, onSelectedIndexChanged, initialValue is still 0
<Cimi> Saviq, so I need onInitialValueChanged
<Saviq> Cimi, then set it before you set the model in onLoaded
<Saviq> Cimi, it will have to be there already
<Saviq> Cimi, if the binding causes the delay, don't use a binding, initialValue should never change in that case anyway, you got it in a "static" object
<Cimi> Saviq, so I should now add initialValue for all the settings?
<Cimi> I am not sure this will work though
<Saviq> Cimi, no
<Cimi> feels racy
<Cimi> asking for troubles
<Saviq> Cimi, in this case if (hasOwnProperty('initialValue')) makes sense
<Saviq> Cimi, in the factory
<Saviq> Cimi, and just set the initial value *before* you set the data
<Saviq> Cimi, that's not racy then, because initialValue is *set* before selectedIndex can change, because there's no model
<larsu> any idea why ubuntu-ui-toolkit's tests might fail on Jenkins but not for me? It seems that it can't load the image provider: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-amd64/3388/console
<Saviq> mzanetti, can I ask you for https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/scope-favoriting/+merge/232109 please
<larsu> in tst_headActions.qml
<Saviq> larsu, best talk in #sdk on canonical's irc or #ubuntu-app-devel
<larsu> k, thanks
<Saviq> dednick, hey, anything I can help re: prompts inception?
<dednick> Saviq: hey. i just replied to kevins email. It's still in progress.
<Saviq> dednick, ok, lemme know if you need anything
<dednick> I'm about to start testing what i've odne
<Saviq> and lol on getting an email from your manager with http://memegenerator.net/instance/53651480
<dednick> Saviq: hehe, yeah.
<Cimi> Saviq, here we go http://paste.ubuntu.com/8149484/
<dednick> oh yay. unity-api has changed...
<Saviq> Cimi, aaand why the tmpValue?
<Saviq> Cimi, why can't you just do selectedIndex = initivalValue; initialValue = -1?
<Cimi> Saviq, because changing selectedIndex will trigger another onSelectedIndexChanged?
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, right
<Saviq> Cimi, this is all nasty and loopy, but yeah I think there's nothing better
<Cimi> Saviq, I was not sure onPropertyChanged ends before processing other events
<Saviq> Cimi, no, you're right, you need to make sure that the loop will be broken at next iteration
<Saviq> Cimi, and the way to do that is to make sure the condition doesn't let it through
<Cimi> yeah
<Saviq> Cimi, one thing you could do is only trigger updated() if value actually changed
<Saviq> Cimi, otherwise you'll end up emitting updated() on startup with the initial value
<Cimi> Saviq, there's a return though
<Cimi> but yeah maybe
<Cimi> you're right
<Saviq> Cimi, not maybe
<Saviq> Cimi, selectedIndex = tmpValue
<Saviq> will cause another run through onSelectedIndexChanged
<Saviq> and will emit updated(selectedIndex)
<Saviq> even though it's equal to model.value still
<Cimi> Saviq, it does not get emitted if is 0
<Cimi> but if it's 1... let me think
<Saviq> Cimi, say on startup initialValue is 1
<Saviq> Cimi, you go:
<Saviq> selectedIndexChanged(0)
<Saviq> because the model got set
<Cimi> Saviq, channel #Cimi for live debugging :D
<Cimi> ahah
<Saviq> inside you go selectedIndex = tmpValue
<Saviq> which emits selectedIndexChanged(1)
<Saviq> and then you end up emitting updated(1)
<Saviq> because it's neither 0 or initialIndex is >= 0
<Cimi> if selectedIndex != widgetData.value then
<Saviq> so return never happens
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> Cimi, but that you might do in the factory
<Saviq> Cimi, otherwise you'd need it in all the widgets, not worth it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, when rebulding ci, make sure to bump revision
<tsdgeos> yeah :/
<tsdgeos> sorries
<Saviq> nw, just restarted with the new r
<tsdgeos> was trying to get all approved MR to be also approved by CI
<Saviq> yeah, good idea
<Saviq> I'll have another look through once the current set completes
<Saviq> actually started them already
<karni> Hey guys, got a question, not unity related but I think devs here will answer it best -- I want to refactor out some code to a .js file, but it requires access to import Telegram 0.1 -- is there a way to do that? (basically, I need visibility of an enum exposed from C++ via qml plugin)
<tsdgeos> don't think that's "correct"
<tsdgeos> i mean if you need QML stuff then it's not JS anymore, no?
<dandrader> lifecycle got merged! \o/
<tedg> zbenjamin, Did the URL dispatcher branch work for you?
<zbenjamin> tedg: hey, i did not realize it is finished
<dandrader> dednick, time to rebase your stuff. I'm pretty sure there will be big conflicts
<tedg> zbenjamin, Ah, I mentioned it to Saviq last night. He must be hiding it to show his immense power. ;-)
<zbenjamin> tedg: most likely ;)
<tedg> zbenjamin, Yes, I expect it to work, but wanted to make sure it was all the same names, etc.
<Saviq> zbenjamin, you're even subscribed to the bug :)
<Saviq> zbenjamin, bug #1361349
<ubot5> bug 1361349 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu) "Should open scope:// URIs through unity8-dash" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361349
 * zbenjamin hides
<tedg> Again Saviq shows strength as he lords over #ubuntu-unity!
<zbenjamin> lol
<zbenjamin> tedg: is there some archive i can pull the package from ? or do i need to build it myself?
<dednick> dandrader: ya. i've been busy with it for awhile now :)
<tedg> zbenjamin, I *think* that Jenkins will build it in a few, but it's also quick to build.
<zbenjamin> tedg: not if you need to setup a builder chroot before ,)
<tedg> Heh, just build it on the device.
<zbenjamin> true
<dandrader> dednick, I feell your pain. had to do it before
<Cimi> Saviq, I pushed without the initialValue test
<Saviq> Cimi, String(factory.source) not +
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, also, the change on the loading of the settingspage is by your request
<Cimi> Saviq, when you asked me to wait onLoaded for open = true
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah I know
<Saviq> Cimi, it even makes sense probably
<mzanetti> mterry: hey
<mterry> mzanetti, hello!
<Saviq> Cimi, although we could only delay a fade in or something
<Saviq> Cimi, but it's fine for now
<mzanetti> mterry: I've got bad news for you :)
<zbenjamin> tedg: do i need to create a url-dispatcher file with that patch at all?
<zbenjamin> tedg: or will it just work
<mzanetti> mterry: in my efforts to rework the launcher plugin, I stripped out all the accountsservice stuff
<mzanetti> mterry: but there's also good news for you
<mterry> mzanetti, :(
<mzanetti> mterry: you'll get a separate launcher plugin that only reads stuff from accountsservice
<Saviq> Cimi, the initial value test should be easy
<mzanetti> mterry: this mix of dconf and AS was keeping to bring up issues
<mzanetti> mterry: so the idea is this:
<Cimi> Saviq, it is not
<mzanetti> mterry: the launcher plugin loaded in the session only works on dconf, has the interfaces for count emblems and whatnot
<Cimi> Saviq, because here the model is static
<Cimi> Saviq, so at launch it doesn't trigger the onSelectedIndexChanged
<Cimi> that is triggered with the mocks
<mzanetti> mterry: it will also live-sync *all* its state changes (including recent apps, non-pinned ones) over to AS somehow in a future commit
 * tsdgeos shakes fist against UbuntuShape
<Saviq> Cimi, just set the model in init
<tsdgeos> somehow it's eating the sourceChanged signal of Image
<Saviq> Cimi, instead of binding it
<mzanetti> mterry: and the greeter just loads another launcher plguin that only reads that AS state
<mzanetti> mterry: basically being a read-only copy of the session one
<mzanetti> mterry: so the question is: does this work for you or am I missing a use case?
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I reported a bug for that long time ago
<Cimi> Saviq, haven't thought of that
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sigh
<tsdgeos> i spent almost one our of my time tracking this stuff
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you try to find the bug number
<Saviq> mterry, to sum up what mzanetti said, I feel like all the greeter backends should be "views" onto the session, falling back to values stored in AS or some defaults
<tsdgeos> so i can go there and tell them they own me some life time?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: here's one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1194778
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1194778 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "image provider does not emit sourceChanged signal" [High,Confirmed]
<Cimi> Saviq, actually no
<Cimi> Saviq, I tried that before
<mterry> mzanetti, that should be fine, greeter only needs read access
<Cimi> Saviq, setting widgetData to undefined
<mterry> mzanetti, so the AS code isn't written though?
<Cimi> still no luck
<Cimi> Saviq, anyway, I was thinking of crashing in bed, I have fever today :\
<mzanetti> mterry: no, it isn't
<Saviq> Cimi, I can't see how selectedIndex wouldn't change, it should be -1 on startup, then change to 0 on model change, then to 1 for the initialValue
<Saviq> Cimi, oh ok
<mzanetti> mterry: I figured we'd only actually use it in split greeter szenario
<mzanetti> mterry: is that correct?
<Cimi> Saviq, the testCase waits for the rendering
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah makes sense, just means I'll have to figure that out in future
<Cimi> when: windowShown I believe
<mzanetti> mterry: well, not saying you have to write all this
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure if it's a Hungarian thing, but we also need something in the privacy mode for in-session greeter
<mterry> mzanetti, sure
<mzanetti> Saviq: Hungarian thing?
<Saviq> mzanetti, szenario
<mzanetti> still not following what hungary has to do with this :D but yeah, I guess we might want something
<Saviq> mzanetti, Hungarian has a lot of "sz" (well, Polish, too, but we actually pronounce the s and sz opposite to how HU do)
<anpok> szEnario?
<Saviq> aaanyway
<anpok> ah not hungarin notation
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... I think its a german thing :D
<Saviq> is 'szenario' a real DE word?
<mzanetti> yes, well, uppercase
<mzanetti> obviously :D
<Cimi> Saviq, weirdly enough, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8150359/
<Cimi> Saviq, make tryScopeSettingList does not switch to initialValue 2 here
<Cimi> the onSelectedIndexChanged is not called through tests
<Saviq> Cimi, because it doesn't have a model
<Saviq> Cimi, in try* it's just empty, so no signals emitted
<Cimi> Saviq, the model is widgetData.properties
<Cimi> Saviq, I put debug in ScopeSettingList.qml
<Saviq> Cimi, it might be too early if it's bound
<Saviq> Cimi, if you do not bind widgetData but only do it in init() and reset back to null in cleanup()
<Saviq> Cimi, I can't imagine how there could be no Changed
<Saviq> Cimi, unless the selector is not even using ListView
<Cimi> Saviq, in that case works
<Cimi> Saviq, but breaks trySetting
<Saviq> Cimi, we don't need try* to work everywhere
<Saviq> Cimi, it's enough if it works in tryScopeSettings, not in all the widgets separately
<Cimi> Saviq, as well as adding warnings
<zbenjamin> Saviq: what would be a url for any scope? just to try if it works
<Saviq> zbenjamin, scope://clickscope for example
<Saviq> zbenjamin, basically scope://$scopeid
<zbenjamin> ** (process:6108): WARNING **: Unable to dispatch url 'scope://clickscope':GDBus.Error:com.canonical.URLDispatcher.BadURL: URL 'scope://clickscope' is not handleable by the URL Dispatcher
<zbenjamin> hmm
<Saviq> zbenjamin, you still need the unity8.url-dispatcher file installed
<Saviq> zbenjamin, you might wanna restart url-dispatcher too
<zbenjamin> Saviq: how to restart it?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, "restart url-dispatcher" ;)
 * zbenjamin does a reboot
<Saviq> zbenjamin, as phablet
<zbenjamin> Saviq: still the same error
<Cimi> Saviq, ok done sth
<Saviq> zbenjamin, let me check it out locally
<Cimi> Saviq, prefixed the initialValue test with 0, and moved the initialization of widgetData in initTestCase
<Saviq> Cimi, ugh
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm not gonna approve a test with 0 prefixed :P
<Cimi> Saviq, well let me remove the test then
<Saviq> Cimi, if you want a fresh state of the widget, create it on the fly
<Saviq> Cimi, even leave the original one around, just in that test create one dynamically and use that
 * Cimi tries
<Saviq> Cimi, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtqml-javascript-dynamicobjectcreation.html
<Cimi> Saviq, easier, I can create another one just to test the init
<Cimi> Saviq, just next to the normal one
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, that too
<Saviq> Cimi, but if resetting widgetData to null does not reset the element to the original state, that's something fishy there too
<Cimi> Saviq, it does reset
<Cimi> Saviq, thus breaks all tests later
<Cimi> I prefer this way
<Cimi> simpler
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't understand
<Cimi> neither I do
<Cimi> :)
<Saviq> Cimi, if in cleanup() you set to null, that resets, and in init() you set to the appropriate data, and it works, why do you need two?
<Cimi> Saviq, it resets all the times I run the other tests
<Cimi> Saviq, so in the case of the test for index 0, spy.count accumulates all the model changes signals
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, and?
<Saviq> Cimi, don't you have a spy.clear()?
<Saviq> Cimi, you should, in cleanup(), too
<Saviq> Cimi, and wait() already verifies there was one emit of that signal
<Cimi> Saviq, I have, but in init when I set the model
<Cimi> the signal seems emitted
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, that's expected is it not?
<Cimi> yes
<Saviq> Cimi, so I still don't get why do we need two widgets
<Cimi> Saviq, pushed
<Cimi> Saviq, because it works fine, supports make try, does not clutter the screen with qml warnings
<Cimi> Saviq, I think the solution I just pushed is clean and fine... I take an aspirin and try to get better now
<Cimi> I have fever since this morning...
<Cimi> Saviq, trying alt_nav before
<Saviq> Wellark, what's ETA of Ubuntu.Connectivity 1.0?
<Wellark> Saviq: it's in the utopic archive
<Saviq> Wellark, separate package?
<Wellark> and docs have been published under developer.ubuntu.com
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑
<Saviq> qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity
<Wellark> Saviq: the qml API is in "qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity"
<Wellark> Saviq: did the rename land?
<Saviq> Wellark, in utopic, yes, is in silo 4 for rtm
<Wellark> otherwise unity8 will explode if somebody installs that package
<Wellark> good.
<tsdgeos> :D
<Wellark> tsdgeos: where do you need it?
<tsdgeos> Wellark: to see if we want to preload more icons in the dash or just the ones we're showing
<Wellark> tsdgeos: ok. cool
<Wellark> tsdgeos: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Connectivity.NetworkingStatus/
<tsdgeos> yep, saw it
<Wellark> ok. go crazy!
<tsdgeos> Wellark: do you have any idea what urfkill is, your package needs it and i removed it not much ago because it kept segfaulting like every 4 minutes and killing my connection
<Wellark> if you break it, you get to keep both pieces
<dandrader> any gmock expert around?
<Wellark> tsdgeos: urfkill is the daemon which takes care of FlightMode for us.
<Wellark> and other radio control
<Saviq> dandrader, mir folk probably know best
<Saviq> dandrader, or you can hit up tvoss directly :)
<dandrader> right
<tsdgeos> Wellark: well, let's see if the infinite loop segfaulting got fixed
<tvoss> dandrader, what do you need?
<zbenjamin> ls
<Wellark> tsdgeos: if not, file a bug against urfkill
<tsdgeos> i did
<tsdgeos> it was duplicated against one of those private bugs
<tsdgeos> so i lost all hope of tracking it
<Cimi> Saviq, tried alt nav
<Cimi> Saviq, I see some overlapping pixels in the middle
<Cimi> Saviq, could be the separator
<Cimi> vertical one
<tsdgeos> Wellark: hmmmm
<Saviq> tedg, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8150697/ not looking good does it?
<tsdgeos> Wellark: how expensive is a NetworkingStatus ? probably i only want one, right?
<Wellark> tsdgeos: try this also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/urfkill/+bug/1295387
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295387 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "Set key_control to false in default config" [Medium,Triaged]
<Wellark> tsdgeos: that key is under /etc/urfkill/urfkill.conf
<Wellark> tsdgeos: well, it's not that expensive
<dandrader> tvoss, asked in #ubuntu-mir
<Wellark> it basically just adds two signal handlers to the QDBusConnection::sessionBus()
<tsdgeos> Wellark: so i set that to false will disable the thing?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, shall I offset it by 1dp from the top?
<Wellark> tsdgeos: that did at least fix 100% cpu usage on my system
<tedg> Saviq, Well, I'm sending what I expect to send :-)
<tsdgeos> Wellark: ok, let's see
<Saviq> tedg, yeah that I know, but we're not receiving it....
<tedg> Saviq, Can you grab the introspection on the connection?
<Saviq> tedg, how do I?
<Saviq> tedg, if I do
<tedg> Saviq, gdbus introspect --session --dest com.canonical.UnityDash --object-path / --recurse
<Cimi> Saviq, the vertical separator, seems likle
<Saviq> tedg, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8150722/
<Saviq> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8150724/
<tedg> Saviq, Hmm, yeah, really not there.
<tedg> Saviq, Not sure on that one, its a UriHandler thing in QML.
<Saviq> tedg, well, yeah, I got it, and it's a singleton so always there :/
<Saviq> tedg, ok, will have to dig on our side
<Saviq> Cimi, fixed
<Cimi> Saviq, better
<Cimi> Saviq, do we have a design approval on that separator?
<Cimi> why is it 2 pixels wide?
<Saviq> Cimi, because separators are meant to be 2dp
<tedg> Saviq, So, did it work?
 * tedg can't take this level of stress
<Saviq> tedg, seems better, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, usually are 2dp because they were composed by a dark and a white line
<tedg> :-)
<tedg> Woot!
<Saviq> tedg, didn't *work* work yet
<Cimi> Saviq, not solid 2px
<Saviq> Cimi, if only we had a separator in the sdk
<Saviq> Cimi, that can be used in situations like this
<Saviq> Cimi, and visual design for that matter
<Cimi> Saviq, try 1px on your machine and let me know how you like it
<Cimi> Saviq, dp(1) and opacity 0.2 imho
<Saviq> tedg, zbenjamin \o/
<zbenjamin> Saviq: got it working???
<Saviq> zbenjamin, yeah, got a small fix for your branch
<Saviq> tedg, how do I set an env var in an upstart job?
<Saviq> export APP_ID?
<Saviq> no :/
<Saviq> env APP_ID=unity8-dash doesn't seem to cut it :|
<Saviq> zbenjamin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8150874/
<Saviq> Wellark, any reason why the network status thing isn't a singleton?
<tedg> Saviq, You should just have to have env to define it and export to put it into the env.
<Saviq> tedg, yeah, it works, no need for export even, not sure why list-env doesn't show it though
<zbenjamin> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/unity8/scope-url/+merge/231749
<Wellark> Saviq: no reason
<Wellark> Saviq: I thought about it
<Wellark> but then again normal apps would anyway create just one of them
<Saviq> Wellark, not a reason to not make it a singleton
<Saviq> Wellark, because they will create multiple of them if they can
<Saviq> Wellark, and trying to not do it is a pain because you need to pass it around
<Saviq> Wellark, it really should be a singleton
<zbenjamin> Saviq: added your patch to my MR
<zbenjamin> Saviq: i need to run now, anything else before i log out?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, no, is good, thanks, might need to take it over from you to add testing
<Saviq> zbenjamin, but other than that it's good, thanks
<zbenjamin> Saviq: sure , go for it :)
<Wellark> Saviq: it will be a singleton
<Wellark> tsdgeos is working on it
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, I know, ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, Houston we have a bug
 * Wellark heils to our unity8 puppet master Saviq 
<Cimi> Saviq, the divider highlight/inset need to be disabled when activating (animating) the inner page header
<Cimi> Saviq, to reproduce, try a search - I recommend trying searching in The Weather Channel scope, you can clearly see the lines at the bottom of the second header
<Cimi> might be fixable with a visible flag
<Saviq> Cimi, need to check
<Saviq> Cimi, comment on MP please, tomorrow
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> tomorrow is http://nationalburgerday.co.uk btw
<Cimi> :D
<tedg> Cimi, Are you taking the day off? "personal day" ;-)
<Cimi> tedg, hah
<Cimi> tedg, I might take the afternoon off if I decide to go double at lunch :D
<tedg> Heh
<Cimi> tedg, last year I had a double hamburger at lunch and my afternoon was one of the most unproductive ever :D
<tedg> Hmm, clearly we need Saviq to approve all Cimi's lunch choices. Cimi, text him a photo and he can give a thumbs up/down.
<tsdgeos> Wellark: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/connectivity-api/networking_status_singleton/+merge/232248
<Wellark> tsdgeos: cool
<Wellark> tsdgeos: don't you have to parent the singleton the the engine?
<Wellark> in networkingStatusSingletonProvide
<Wellark> ()
<tsdgeos> Wellark: i think not
<tsdgeos> i mean it works without doing it
<tsdgeos> what would that give me?
<tsdgeos> maybe deletion on engine deletion
<Wellark> tsdgeos: yep :)
<tsdgeos> can do that if you prefer
<Wellark> tsdgeos: please check the Qt documentation about what it says about this matter
<tsdgeos> Wellark: done
<Wellark> is the singleton automatically parented to the QmlEngine or not
<tsdgeos> i did, it's pretty ambiguous
<Wellark> ok.
<Wellark> parenting it to the engine is not a bad thing anyway
<Wellark> as if I remember correctly the signletons are created once per QmlEngine instance
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> "NOTE: A QObject singleton type instance returned from a singleton type provider is owned by the QML engine. For this reason, the singleton type provider function should not be implemented as a singleton factory.
<tsdgeos> "
<tsdgeos> i mean it's not needed it seems
<tsdgeos> but it won't hurt either AFAICS
<Wellark> tsdgeos: yep.
<Wellark> tsdgeos: thanks!
<Wellark> tsdgeos: Approved
<Wellark> tsdgeos: now, get a silo :)
<tsdgeos> he he
<tsdgeos> i'm not a lander
<Wellark> as this is an API break I would like to get it landed ASAP
<Wellark> thostr_: --^
<tsdgeos> +1
<Wellark> thostr_: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/connectivity-api/networking_status_singleton/+merge/232248
<tsdgeos> Wellark: have to go now, tty tomorrow
<Wellark> after that lands we can send a public email to announce the API
<Saviq> @unity guess what... strip tags please...
<dandrader> Saviq, do you know which merge brought it?
<Saviq> dandrader, lemme check
<Saviq> dandrader, last branch committed to trunk that has them was lp:~aacid/unity8/expandable_model_not_array
<dandrader> Saviq, you mean the first
<dandrader> top to bottom
<Saviq> dandrader, that's still the last, timewise :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: we should do something like with the last one in the standup :D
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> 5 pushups per wrong tag :D
<Saviq> whoever reintroduces tags gets to do notes for a week
<mzanetti> doesn't work
<mzanetti> causes all others to be late at the standup
<mzanetti> for a week
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> (including me)
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/passcode-not-pin/+merge/232258
<Saviq> ah grr
<Saviq> need to resubmit
<Cimi> Saviq, I tried adding a behaviour
<Cimi> Saviq, it does not work
<Saviq> Cimi, weren't you going to bed?
<mzanetti> ah ok...
<Cimi> ENOCONTEXT
<Cimi> Saviq, behaviour on the setting list
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/passcode-not-pin/+merge/232261
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah I know
<Cimi> Saviq, I was, took aspirin, feeling better
<Cimi> and my homemade cold brewed coffee
<Saviq> Cimi, what was the problem with alt nav again?
<mzanetti> Saviq: where did you find the PIN actually?
<mzanetti> Saviq: IIRC you made me change this last minute :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, *to* PIN
<mzanetti> yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, because that's what kemmko told me to
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, I put the phone in her hands
<Saviq> mzanetti, and got "this should say PIN"; "you sure?" "yes"
<Saviq> pffrreet
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> just wanted to know if there's a document still specifying the old one
<Saviq> Cimi, ah you mean the line going through the screen? that's not from the divider actually, and totally not an alt nav bug
<Saviq> Cimi, that's separatorBottom
<Saviq> according to my qml debugging foo
<Saviq> fu rather
<Saviq> even though I set it to ""
<Saviq> I wonder if it's still added to the height or something
<Cimi> Saviq, you saw the bright line 2gu under the search box?
<Cimi> Saviq, I meant that line
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, that's SDK's bottomBorder
<Saviq> Cimi, visible even though I reset separatorBottomSource
<Cimi> Saviq, ugly - ok
<Cimi> Saviq, one day we probably want to use a loader for the content here
<Saviq> Cimi, which content?
<Saviq> Cimi, bottomItem?
<Saviq> Cimi, probably, yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, no, the whole container
<Saviq> Cimi, which one
<Cimi> Saviq, to recap, the bottomBorder is inside PageHeadStyle?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, we can use a different height for those
<Cimi> Saviq, and clip :D
<Saviq> Cimi, OR
<Cimi> on movement
<Saviq> Cimi, force SDK to fix it
<Cimi> :D
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> instead of working around it
<Cimi> Saviq, I think the workaround is easier xD
<Cimi> ahah
<Cimi> Saviq, ok..
<Saviq> Cimi, but has short legs
<Saviq> Cimi, dude, are you reading what you're doing or not?
<Saviq> (String())?
<Cimi> Saviq, I had fever before
<Cimi> might have done a mistake
<Cimi> was feeling quite shite
<Saviq> Cimi, excuses excuses
<Saviq> ;P
<Saviq> Cimi, FTR, I dislike scopeSettingFresh a lot
<Saviq> Cimi, someone will try to use it in a different test for some reason later
<Saviq> Cimi, and it will break
<Cimi> Saviq, that's why we have reviews :)
<Cimi> Saviq, we can stop them
<Saviq> Cimi, we *really* don't need tryFoo to work for every value of Foo, it's better to have a bigger overview
<Saviq> Cimi, in any case
<Saviq> Cimi, the fact that you want tryFoo work does *not* preclude you creating a fresh object in the test
<Saviq> Cimi, so please do that
<Saviq> Cimi, remember to destroy it at the end of it
<Cimi> Saviq, I think using a fresh component is better than messing with the model setting it to null and not
<Saviq> Cimi, wrong, because that assumes all your components will be fresh
<Saviq> Cimi, which in real life they don't have to be
<Cimi> Saviq, but initialValue is indeed supposed to work just in a particular situation
<Saviq> Cimi, so, in order of preference: make it work with the component you have already or create a fresh object for that test alone
<Cimi> Saviq, so forcing to delete the model at the end of every test feels wrong to me too
<Saviq> Cimi, well, that's a wrong feeling you have
<Saviq> Cimi, the particular situation is that when the model is reset
<Saviq> Cimi, and initialValue is set
<Saviq> Cimi, it should set selectedIndex to initialValue, nothing else
<Saviq> Cimi, never it should say that "it will only work when you first the model the first time ever"
<Saviq> Cimi, that's doomed
<Cimi> Saviq, well
<Cimi> Saviq, initialValue will always set the selectedIndex to 2
<Cimi> Saviq, messing up with tests that want to check where the index is
<Cimi> Saviq, do we also want qml warnings because of null model?
<Saviq> Cimi, if you have warnings like that, you'll have them on startup too
<Saviq> Cimi, so not sure what's the argument here
<Cimi> Saviq, not with the dual component
<Cimi> or maybe yes
<Saviq> Cimi, you will in real life
<Saviq> Cimi, you might not get them in the test just because they're bound and simple
<Saviq> Cimi, in real life the component will be loaded by the Loader, it will complain about the null, and only then will you set its model
<Saviq> Cimi, that's why we have the foo ? foo.bar : null or whatever
<Saviq> I've an idea about getting rid of those but mzanetti didn't like it, still need to convince 'im ;P
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: IIRC we got a vote of 2:1 between albert, you and me, no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, Albert didn't really care ;P
<Saviq> we ended up going "let's revisit this properly"
<mzanetti> oh well...
<mzanetti> yeah
 * Cimi sales his vote...
<Saviq> does wat?
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you're away tomorrow, think you could still do the favorite review?
<mzanetti> which is?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> lool
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/scope-favoriting/+merge/232109
<Saviq> lool, sorry, that was a long lol :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, if not, don't worry, I'll find a soul tomorrow
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah right... yeah, can do it
<dandrader> man, writing test code with google mock is like writing in a different programming language
<mzanetti> heh
<Saviq> :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/scope-favoriting/+merge/232109/comments/565784
<mzanetti> Saviq: is there any trySomething I could use to test it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, tryDash, but it won't actually remove from the favorites
<Saviq> mzanetti, but new, working unity-scopes-shell almost migrated
<Saviq> mzanetti, actually migrated, just upgrade
<mzanetti> Saviq: make tryShell is segfaulting here with this branch :/
<mzanetti> lemme try trunk
<Saviq> interesting
<Saviq> mzanetti, that'd be weird, btw, it doesn't even touch shell, everything happens in dash
<mzanetti> Saviq: trunk works
<mzanetti> really strange
<Saviq> maybe one of the prereqs
<Saviq> this does, after all, add settings and all kinds of stuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, tryShell doesn't crash here btw
<mzanetti> meh
<mzanetti> Saviq: 100% repro
<Saviq> Cimi, looks like you'll have to rebase scope settings on alt nav
<Cimi> Saviq, why?
<Saviq> Cimi, guess
<Cimi> Saviq, because you postpone my reviews with semicolon requests? :D
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm going to needfix yours! :P
<Saviq> Cimi, do you want a slap next time I meet you?
<Cimi> ahah
<Saviq> Cimi, want me to show you all the non-semicolon review comments?
 * mzanetti grabs pop corn
 * Saviq tries to convince train to not conflict
<Saviq> mzanetti, testShell passes, too, lemme look at the failed one
<mzanetti> Saviq: why can't I drag up the dash overview when running dash app on desktop?
<Saviq> -mousetouch
<mzanetti> gnah
<mzanetti> ofc
<mzanetti> Saviq: ./run.sh should do that ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, btw the fact that http://paste.ubuntu.com/8151986/ doesn't work is confusing
<Saviq> mzanetti, lp:~saviq/unity8/tweak-runscript
<Saviq> Cimi, well, does settingData actually have at least three items?
<Cimi> Saviq, sure
<Saviq> Cimi, but in any case it's not "confusing", it shows a problem with the widget
<Cimi> ah I see now
<Saviq> mzanetti, hah, the failure is interesting indeed, totally reversed behaviour somehow... must be something that merged before it...
<Saviq> well, no, CI wouldn't get that...
<mzanetti> Saviq: got tryShell to work again after a rebuild
<Cimi> Saviq, onSelectedIndexChanged is already 0, so it doesn't change, I probably have to set to -1 after I put model to null
<Cimi> SelectedIndex is 0 I mean, so it doesn't get called
<Saviq> Cimi, thought ListView would do that, but maybe not indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, that test run is old, there's one going on now
<Saviq> mzanetti, with trunk merged
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, just please see if it passes locally for you
<Saviq> ah got it to fail here after all
<Saviq> ok so that needs fixin'
<Saviq> stoopid
<Cimi> wtf
<Saviq> must be not ready yet, not registering the click
<mzanetti> no, passing here
<Cimi> Saviq, I set index to -1, change model, index is still -1
<Cimi> Saviq, so I guess we need to do sth onModelChanged??
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, mouseclick must not register
<Cimi> it is easier to create this dynamic obj
<Saviq> Cimi, I'd go and talk to sdk now, this feels weird, I don't think a ListView behaves like this, should reset selectedIndex to -1 when model invalid
<Cimi> Saviq, I need to get this branch in before my friend's alt_nav branch gets merged
<Cimi> don't tell anyone
<mhall119> tvoss: ping
<tvoss> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> tvoss: hi, you mentioned a while back that you were going to write a tutorial on net-cpp, I'd like to publish that on developer.u.c, do you have an eta on when you might be able to write it?
<tvoss> mhall119, beginning of next week is realistic
<tvoss> mhall119, doxygen is fine for you, correct?
<mhall119> so Sept. 3 maybe?
<mhall119> tvoss: I'll be copy/pasting into Wordpress, so it doesn't matter so much as long as it's not heavily dependent on CSS to layout/positioning
<mhall119> whichI don't think doxygen is
<tvoss> mhall119, ack
<Saviq> Cimi, it's in the same silo, listed after it, so ya know
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8152128/
<Cimi> works
<Saviq> Cimi, no need for the quick and components imports
<Cimi> Saviq, quick yes
<Cimi> Saviq, UC no
<Cimi> Saviq, why no quick?
<Saviq> Cimi, because you're not using anything from quick directly
<Saviq> Cimi, the component itself imports it, that's enough
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> thanks
<Saviq> Cimi, actually no rebasing needed, I just needed to force order, and need to remerge yours into my favorites
<Cimi> Saviq, I pushed
<Cimi> Saviq, which silo to test everything btw?
<Saviq> 17, but it's not built yet
<Saviq> not the latest at least
<Saviq> mzanetti, fwiw I think I fixed the test... apparently clicking on 0,0 wasn't reliable enough
<mzanetti> hmm, interesting
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, strip tags in your branch
<Cimi> Saviq, 0.1.16 @_@
<Cimi> when did that happened
<Cimi> Saviq, dont btw
<Saviq> Cimi, this one's constantly around
<Cimi> done
<Saviq> Cimi, please rebase yours on alt nav, there's no conflicts there
<Saviq> Cimi, but mine has conflicts with the previous ones and we can't do more than one prereq
<Cimi> Saviq, ok doin
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, everything ok with this? https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/scope-favoriting/+merge/232109
<mzanetti> the diff seems larger than before
<Cimi> Saviq, I just noticed you did another one
<Cimi> Saviq, but I pushed already
<Saviq> Cimi, too lates
<Saviq> mzanetti, superseded by https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/scope-favoriting/+merge/232298
<Cimi> Saviq, 1dp size and 0.2 opacity for the separator :)
<Saviq> Cimi, done
<Cimi> Saviq, matthieu agrees should be smaller
<Cimi> Saviq, we're debugging here :)
<Saviq> rofl
<Cimi> Saviq, also the asset of the overview
 * Saviq just run tryDash @ GRID_UNIT_PX=1
<Saviq> it worked!
<Cimi> rofl
<Saviq> Cimi, what asset?
<Saviq> Cimi, the hint you mean?
<Cimi> Saviq, the button
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah
<Saviq> Cimi, if you get a better one, file an MP, that's what I go
<Saviq> t
<Cimi> Saviq, also personally I am not a fan of this grey in overview
<Cimi> Saviq, and the white button at the top to switch mode
<Cimi> brrr
<Saviq> Cimi, can you not talk to me about this?
<Saviq> Cimi, anyway, overview just got the can
<Saviq> Cimi, after user testing, so don't you worry there
<Cimi> ahaha
<cwayne1>  srsly
<Saviq> it's only took like 2 weeks of Albert's work
<Saviq> obviously it's a good use of his time
<Cimi> Saviq, well I like it, just it needs refinements
<cwayne1> wtf are we gonna have instead
<Cimi> Saviq, I am not blaming his work!
<Saviq> cwayne1, the next best thing
<Saviq> Cimi, no, I mean that we could've *gasp* prototyped and tested it before handing off to implementation
<Cimi> Saviq, you have an hint why scrolling vertically in overview skips frames?
<Cimi> +2
<Cimi> we will have new prototypers I hope
<Saviq> Cimi, same as everywhere else in the dash? image loading / unloading?
<Cimi> Saviq, really?
<Saviq> although granted, it does look slower than everywhere else
<Cimi> Saviq, it looks like it displays all images
<Cimi> we need to benchmark that
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah it's not as everywhere else in the dash, then no
<Saviq> Cimi, no we don't, it's going away, we're not spending any significant time on it
<Cimi> Saviq, away as seriously away?#
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, it got the can
<Cimi> Saviq, as going back to scopes scope?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, going towards the next best thing
<Cimi> Saviq, isn't RTM like in 2 days?
<Saviq> Cimi, details
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> Saviq, of course we won't prototype it
<Cimi> the next big thing
<Cimi> Saviq, can you make the alt nav separator 1dp and 0.2 opaque?
<Saviq> Cimi, [23:11] <Saviq> Cimi, done
<Cimi> Saviq, col thx
 * Cimi -> bed
<Cimi> o/
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-27
<tsdgeos> lol our approved branches to land is really piling up
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you can test silo 17!
<zbenjamin> Saviq: tell me that it has landed ;)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i centainly can, what needs testing?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, you should check your branch's status ;)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, seeing if they don't kill each other
<tsdgeos> will give it a try, need to reflash the nexus4 first, it's a bit old-image atm
<zbenjamin> Saviq: ok
<Cimi> Saviq, pushed the comment in scope settings
<Saviq> Cimi, tx
<Saviq> zbenjamin, url-d unfrozen (we're in beta1 freeze)
<zbenjamin> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> Cimi, '110	+ pageHeaderLoader.item.resetSearch();' still wrong indent, you really don't want to fix that do you?
<Saviq> Cimi, otherwise ACK
<tsdgeos> is the scope overview broken on trunk?
<tsdgeos> or did i just break it in my branch
<tsdgeos> ?
 * tsdgeos compiles
<tsdgeos> few, just broken on my branch
<tsdgeos> Wellark: limitedBandwith means basically 3G vs wifi, right?
<tsdgeos> paulliu: can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/removeUnusedHasAttributes/+merge/232100 ?
<tsdgeos> paulliu: no hurry
<Cimi> Saviq, I can't work easily with inline diff
<Cimi> Saviq, you miss things
<Cimi> when you have such long diff
<Saviq> Cimi, Ctrl+F, $reviewer_name
<Saviq> Cimi, you actually fixed it already in a revision in the mean time, but then you reverted the fix
<Cimi> Saviq, pushed
<Cimi> Saviq, doesn't work if you use mail account
<Saviq> Cimi, on launchpad, not in email
<Cimi> Saviq, yup, I was using email
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, inline + email are totally bad, no comment history, no way to mark a few lines etc.
<Cimi> Saviq, I will use lp next time - anyway, ficxed
<Cimi> fixed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think we should consider it a 1:1, but obviously that will probably be the case almost always
<Saviq> Cimi, also, if you replied to inline comments, it'd be easier ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, did you file a bug on ItemSelector that you can't control foreground color?
<Cimi> Saviq, I think you can if you redo the delegate
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not just about the delegate, it's the label too
<Saviq> Cimi, is it not?
<Saviq> Cimi, but anyway, it shouldn't be needed to redo the delegate just to change colours
<tsdgeos> Saviq: uhhhm?=
<tsdgeos> ¿?
<tsdgeos> didn't get that sentence :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I mean that we should not assume that it's 3G vs. WiFi
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but most often that's what it's going to be
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<Wellark> tsdgeos: pertty much yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw noticed recently that you can get to overview from a tmp scope preview, we should have a look
<tsdgeos> Saviq: :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'll quick prepare a branch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, just got https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B32jwBcbaPlobF9fc1JXN2ExcUk/edit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but have no idea how that could be our fault...
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> that's weird
<tsdgeos> is that a recent image
<Saviq> tsdgeos, happened when going to and back from store
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just flashed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, resolves itself after I scroll up a bit
<tsdgeos> :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but TBH I'm not even sure why the view scrolls at all when going to store and back
<Saviq> tsdgeos, might be some of our reset logic
<Saviq> which we should get rid of
<tsdgeos> yeah...
<Saviq> Cimi, ACK, your turn
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we can't *fix* QIcon without amending the spec
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, he's doing lots of stuff other than cater for non square icons
<Saviq> tsdgeos, larsu's implementation makes assumption about "size" that the spec does not allow
<tsdgeos> but ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, the breadth-first thing could be fixed in QIcon, but we still couldn't use ti
<Saviq> it
<tsdgeos> it's not even using QICon::themeSearchPaths()
<tsdgeos> but i guess once decided you want to go full custom is not that it matters at all
<larsu> tsdgeos: themeSearchPaths() == XDG_DATA_DIRS, no?
<larsu> ah, I guess you can add custom directories
<larsu> I don't know how that would ever be useful, but I can change it if we need it
<tsdgeos> larsu: and you probably  want to use qgetenv
<larsu> oh interesting. What does it do?
<larsu> ah, returns a byte array instead of a char*
<larsu> fair enough
<larsu> the branch also fixes bug #1349769 (but that could also be fixed upstream obviously)
<ubot5> bug 1349769 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Failed to get image from provider Error message seen while using the Icon component" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349769
<Saviq> Cimi, you there?
<Cimi> Saviq, yup
<Cimi> Saviq, I am re-reviewing alt nav
<Cimi> Saviq, tested on phone seems fine
<Cimi> I used silo 017
<Cimi> Saviq, shall we set sourcesize for navigation shadow image
<Cimi> ?
<Saviq> Cimi, why?
<Saviq> Cimi, we own that asset
<Saviq> Cimi, it will be scaled according to the @
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, when you set color with "color:///f5f5f5" do we need the # or not?
<Cimi> it's a new notation to me
<Cimi> I think we need the # here
<Saviq> Cimi, we do
<Cimi> Saviq, so add it :)
<Saviq> Cimi, where?
<Cimi> Saviq, DashNavigation.qml
<Saviq> Cimi, found
<Saviq> Cimi, pushed
<Saviq> push*ing*
<Saviq> oh LP died
<Cimi> Saviq, another issue
<Cimi> the list under the navigation list need elide
<Cimi> with amazon you can see super long text
<Cimi> *under the navigation buttons
<Cimi> Saviq, http://imgur.com/5TVV12Q.png
<Saviq> Cimi, italians!
<Saviq> Cimi, lemme
<Saviq> LP is busted damn
<tsdgeos> yep
<Cimi> Saviq, guess what it could be in german then :D
<tsdgeos> i can't push eitehr
<Cimi> Saviq, another issue
<Cimi> Saviq, from that menu, try scrolling up touching the area greyed out
<Cimi> it jumps few pixels then you see the shadow stopping
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i could push now
<Cimi> Saviq, http://s14.postimg.org/yq85b5167/amazon_scroll.png
<Saviq> Cimi, huh, that should've been fixed
<Cimi> Saviq, I am testing silo of midnight last night
<Cimi> Saviq, did you fix overnight?
<Saviq> Cimi, no I mean it should've been fixed way back
<Cimi> it is not here, try
<Cimi> unless something got messed up with today image update
<Saviq> Cimi, what did you drag by?
<Cimi> Saviq, I can drag from the shadow
<Saviq> Cimi, ah
<Cimi> Saviq, in any scope
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, again not a bug with my branch but will fix
<Saviq> Cimi, fixed
<Cimi> Saviq, how did u fix it?
<Cimi> Saviq, blocking inputs?
<Cimi> I was wondering what we want to do in this case
<Cimi> if allowing scroll or not
<Saviq> Cimi, close list on touch
<Saviq> Cimi, we had onClicked, changed to onPressed
<anpok_> is there a package with debug symbols for qtquick?
<greyback> anpok_: qtdeclarative5-dbg
<anpok_> thx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dashOverviewFromTempScopePreview/+merge/232378
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
<Saviq> aand LP down again
<Saviq> Cimi, btw, you can try the alt nav out on desktop no problem
<Saviq> Cimi, everything needed is already deployed / in distro
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, still I can't pull bzr
<Cimi> Saviq, but I suppose the branch is fine
<Cimi> cannot see more bugs atm
<Cimi> and we want this in
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, would be good, is the last branch blocking silo 17
<Saviq> Cimi, but yeah, we need LP to work, can't build without that anyway
<Cimi> ok so I'll approve after lunch
<anpok_> hm qt quick destroys the egl context when not exposed?
<greyback> anpok_: if told it is hidden, yes. But we're not doing that, we just tell it it is occluded
<greyback> so it holds onto the egl context, but stops rendering
<anpok_> there seems to be another bug in mesa.. on unity8 dash startup it receives an expose event and goes to handleExposure(isEx=false..) and that asserts in the OpenGLContext destructor on eglDestroyContext(..)==true
<anpok_> ah so it shouldnt destroy that context?
<anpok_> ok then maybe the failure is earlier
<greyback> anpok_: this is on startup? In that case, I'm not too familiar with things.
<greyback> anpok_: if I were you, I'd compile qtubuntu with debugging on, it might help
<greyback> qmake "QMAKE_CXX=arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++-4.9" "QMAKE_LINK=arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++-4.9" "QMAKE_LINK_SHLIB=arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++-4.9" CONFIG+=debug
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushing still broken, right?
<greyback> is here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<facundobatista> Holas
<Saviq> tsdgeos, managed to push, it seems real slow though
<tsdgeos> ok, will keep trying
<Saviq> hey facundobatista
<facundobatista> hola Saviq :)
<Saviq> /food
<cwayne> Saviq: any chance of 17 landing today?
<Saviq> cwayne, oh sry didn't reply
<Saviq> cwayne, yeah, just one last branch needs ACKing
<Saviq> cwayne, and we've had launchpad crap out on us intermittently
<Saviq> which slowed things down
<cwayne> ugh launchpad sucks sometimes
<Saviq> cwayne, yeah, there was a real downtime today, ssh on the launchpad branch servers died
<cwayne> oh damn
<Saviq> cwayne, fortunately it's better now
<cwayne> Saviq: cool beans.  is silo 17gonna be targeted against -rtm too?
<Saviq> cwayne, yeah, we don't deal with rtm vs. non-rtm, everything goes to utopic then to rtm just after
<cwayne> Saviq: ah alright, cool
<cwayne> not a big fan of this rtm fork myself
<Saviq> cwayne, well, there's reasons for it, we *might* have jumped the gun a bit on when we did it
<Saviq> cwayne, but we wanted to protect ourselves against standard distro churn
<cwayne> right, i know we need it
<Saviq> cwayne, with the most recent approach (packages just get srccopied) from utopic to rtm
<Saviq> cwayne, it's minimal overhead on dev
<cwayne> yeah, that part is nice
<Saviq> cwayne, the real overhead is on QA, as they are supposed to ACK all the rtm silos
<mterry> kgunn, hello!  So I'm at the point where I don't have many critical bugs assigned to me, and I am implementing the latest visuals from Design.  At what point should we stop making UI changes?  I mean, we already blew by the UI freeze a while ago.  But that seemed more advisory than real.  Is there a real UI freeze date?
<Saviq> mterry, there is none, really
<kgunn> mterry: :D
 * Saviq finds bugs for mterry :)
<mterry> Saviq, no!  I've had these designs on my plate long enough, got to get rid of them
<Saviq> mterry, ok ;)
<kgunn> mterry: one thing that would be useful imho, is potentially generating "engineering ugly" version of music controls on greeter
<kgunn> ....or are we bringing indicators back ?
<Saviq> kgunn, http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
<mterry> kgunn, we're bringing indicators back
<Saviq> yes
<mterry> kgunn, MPs all filed
 * kgunn succeeded in scaring Saviq for the day....check
<Saviq> *crash*
<Saviq> ah no, just input got confused ?¿
<mterry> kgunn, so we don't care about UI /string changes for the RTM side...  But distro has its own dates for those that we presumably should obey, eh?
<kgunn> hey its early...i couldn't remember
<kgunn> mterry: yeah...that's a good question
<Saviq> mterry, will we even hit distro UXF before RTM?
<mterry> Saviq, I'm not sure.  I haven't looked at a calendar recently
<mterry> kgunn, is there an RTM google calendar I can add to my calendar?
<Saviq> Sep 11th
<Saviq> is UIF
<Saviq> Sep 18th is doc freeze
<Saviq> so in theory we're going past this
<Saviq> mterry, but as before, I imagine, we can get a blanket exception
<Saviq> mterry, or, we could start only releasing into rtm once devel is frozen...
<seb128> I though rtm was design frozen in july?
<kgunn> yeah, i'm assuming exception
<Saviq> by devel I mean utopic
<Saviq> seb128, lol ;)
<seb128> Saviq, not joking...
<kgunn> seb128: tell that to design
<seb128> we are playing whack a mole on translations if we keep changing strings
<seb128> especially for bits like the first start wizard
<seb128> (which is mterry is sending redesign for)
<dandrader> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/missingTouchEnd-lp1295623/+merge/232410
<dandrader> greyback, once you have some time for reviews
<greyback> dandrader: back at you then :) https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/platform-api/exposeOrientation/+merge/232250
<greyback> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/exposeOrientation/+merge/232252
<dandrader> lovely
<greyback> dandrader: "should fix" ? - have you no way to be sure?
<dandrader> greyback, there are no sure steps to reproduce the bug. I've never seen it myself. All I know is what makes Qt behave like that
<greyback> dandrader: yuk, one of those bug
<dandrader> greyback, so I was able to artificially get into the situation that makes qt stop generating mouse events
<dandrader> greyback, and that MP ensures that we don't make Qt get into such a state
<greyback> dandrader: ok
<greyback> dandrader: you have a test here which can repro that artificial situation?
<dandrader> oh, forgot the MP checklist
<dandrader> greyback, I made a unit test
<greyback> dandrader: cool. I can at least run that to see the issue, and then apply your change to see it being fixed
<dandrader> greyback, but I also have a toy app to prove it
<greyback> do share :)
<dandrader> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/+junk/touchToMouse
<dandrader> It captures raw mouse events and send synthesized touch events to the QQuickWindow out of them.
<dandrader> - Left button mouse clicks are translated to touch taps.
<dandrader> - Middle button mouse clicks are translated to touch taps as well with the difference that it omits the corresponding TouchEnd (thus emulating the bogus situation).
<dandrader> greyback, Left-click all rectangles and see that they happily blink. Then middle-click once a MouseArea. From that point onwards no mouse area will *ever* react to any left-click anymore. They get stuck forever. The touch area though will continue working normally.
<greyback> dandrader: do add that to the MR in a comment, just so it is all combined
<dandrader> greyback, that toy app just proves that the Qt issue exists
<dandrader> greyback, ok
<greyback> dandrader: sure, but every bit of info helps IMO
<Saviq> Cimi, you still lunching?
<tsdgeos> today was burger day was it?
<tsdgeos> maybe he died of so much fat :D
<anpok> mterry: hm any idea why greeter does not like my password
<mterry> anpok, in unity8?  On desktop or phone?
<anpok> desktop unity8 greeter
<anpok> strange thing - it worked this morning..
<anpok> are there logs to look for?
<anpok> i actually wanted to just debug another mir startup issue in unity-dash
<anpok> can i disable it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, makes sense ;)
<Saviq> anpok, you can `passwd -d` your password, it will let you in then ;)
<anpok> :)
<anpok> just tried my wifes account.. it seemed to accept it once..
<anpok> then i mistyped it .. and it denied entry
<anpok> now it denies it everytime even when i type it properly
<tsdgeos> >>> qmltestrunner.PageHeaderLabelTest::test_popover  has started failing in CI from noweere
<Cimi> Saviq, I reviewed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but not locally, yay
<greyback> dandrader: since you're compensating for the fact that Mir's/android's input system doesn't always generate touch releases, I think you should log a Mir bug for it and quote it in the MP
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and testDash crashing :S
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ran it like 30mins in a loop
<tsdgeos> Saviq: dash or popup?
<dandrader> greyback, or maybe Mir/android-input is doing the right thing but qtmir was messing up
<Saviq> tsdgeos, popup
<dandrader> greyback, like considering hover events
<dandrader> greyback, as touch presses and releases in an unpredictable manner
<greyback> dandrader: would be good to be clear on whose fault it really is though.
<greyback> dandrader: touch events have hover?
<dandrader> greyback, android-input has
<greyback> dandrader: is that not for mouse events?
<dandrader> greyback, happens a lot in krillin for instance
<Saviq> Cimi, pushed
<greyback> dandrader: weird. They represent what exactly? finger stationary on the display?
<dandrader> greyback, as I understand it, they represent a finger hovering over the screen. depends on hw capability
<dandrader> greyback, some touchscreens can detect when a finger is really close but not really touching it
<greyback> dandrader: ah that. Don't think we want to enable that right now
<dandrader> greyback, others draw a line in the pressure value, to separate hovering from touching
<greyback> I see
<tsdgeos> Saviq: running in valgrind, now it's failing (in different places though), let me fix those
<dandrader> greyback, so for a finger leaving the screen you can get: touch_release,hover_enter,hover_exit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
<Cimi> Saviq, ap keeps failing on your branch
<Cimi> Saviq, but looks unrelated
<Saviq> Cimi, not any more, it failed before due to launchpad breakage
<Saviq> Cimi, another run is going
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/pageHeaderLabelTestValgrind/+merge/232420
<tsdgeos> let's see what CI says
<Saviq> tsdgeos, verify(recentSearches, "Could not find the popover")?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you got that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, can you add that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we should have a verify per waitForRendering, otherwise *CRASH*
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> a crash is good :D
<tsdgeos> i mean you'll see something bad happened
<Saviq> a faling test is better ;)
<tsdgeos> but sure, i'll add it
<tsdgeos> added
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ?
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's a trailing ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, after the verify
<tsdgeos> lol
<MacSlow> dandrader, could you look over https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1348092/+merge/228252 again, mentioned issues were addressed.
<dandrader> MacSlow, done
<MacSlow> dandrader, great thx!
<tsdgeos> Cimi: why do i need to rebase on such branch
<tsdgeos> and what is the exact name you want me to rebase on
<Saviq> MacSlow, need to pull https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-1348092/+merge/228090 from the landing
<Saviq> MacSlow, getting https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B32jwBcbaPlobmp6eU45aF9mNUE/edit during sim unlock
<MacSlow> Saviq, no :/
<Saviq> MacSlow, afraid so
<MacSlow> Saviq, what the hell is that white bar at the top
<Saviq> MacSlow, that looks like it's the actual notification
<Saviq> MacSlow, there's text in it
<MacSlow> *sigh*
<Saviq> MacSlow, that seems to be the thing that dandrader|lunch reported before with getting a fullscreen dark thing with just some text
<Saviq> but just got worse
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll try trunk locally... do we have a bug for that yet?
<Saviq> MacSlow, no
<Saviq> MacSlow, I just commented on the MP
<Saviq> MacSlow, the good news is we might actually be able to fix this properly now
<MacSlow> Saviq, I first need to get trunk and my branch "side-by-side" to see how/where this issue got introduced
<Saviq> MacSlow, I didn't see it before your branch
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... just running through examples with unity8 trunk... no issues...
<Saviq> Wellark, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B32jwBcbaPlobnpTZ1NmRGc5LVk/edit :|
<Saviq> Wellark, anything interesting I can get you, or is that known?
<MacSlow> Saviq, kgunn: I'd say filing a bug does not make sense for the "white bar over sim-unlock snap-decision", since it's not really in trunk... I've  a first guess what could be causing it (in my branch).
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, good
<Saviq> MacSlow, I think the error message (title? summary?) ended up in that white notification and it wasn't displayed in the pin screen at all
<Saviq> when I typed the wrong SIM
<Saviq> PIN
<tsdgeos> Saviq: testDash crash :/
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8160868/
<Saviq> yay polishItems
<tsdgeos> i've seen this backtrace before
<Saviq> yeah
<tsdgeos> but it was because lvpwh was removing stuff on polish
<tsdgeos> that shout not be happening anymore
<tsdgeos> maybe something else is :/
<tsdgeos> will have a look at it tomorrow
 * tsdgeos waves
<Wellark> Saviq: hmm..
<Wellark> Saviq: that just looks like fallout from the prematurely enabled UnlockAllModems() in the greeeter
<Wellark> Saviq: did you land the revert _everywhere_ ?
<Saviq> Wellark, I did land it on that phone (phone's not rtm)
<Saviq> Wellark, but in any case it landed in rtm now, too
<cwayne> Saviq: so i noticed the silo is for rtm now, so i imagine itll be srccopy'd back to ubuntu then?
<plars> Saviq: sorry, got distracted by some other things earlier, but mterry says I should coordinate landing of his MP through you? - https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/unlock-via-dbus/+merge/232428 is the MP
<mterry> Saviq, oh yeah, this is blocking plars, so I was curious which other unity8 merges we've got going on, if we can land this one faster (once approved of course)
<Saviq> mterry, go for it
<mterry> Saviq, is any other silo close enough to landing that it's worth rolling it in?
<Saviq> mterry, you'll have to coord with kgunn rather than me, I don't have nothing in store right now (you and kgunn have)
<mterry> Ah whoops
<mterry> kgunn, same questions ^ :)
<Saviq> mterry, his just failed to merge
<Saviq> mterry, so it's really between you and plars :)
<kgunn> mterry: you need that landed ? looks like we can just get a silo for it
<kgunn> all on its lonesome
<mterry> kgunn, yeah i think plars made a silo
<plars> mterry: well, I asked, but there are too many things out there for unity8 so robru is reluctant to make one for this, wanted to see if it could be combined
<plars> mterry: otherwise, if it looks like those are a ways off, and it won't cause problems for others, maybe we can jump the line :)
<mterry> plars, my silo is close to being landable -- just needs the unity8 branch approved, the other two are
<kgunn> plars: mterry ....so silo2 is a ways off, that's just prep for dednick's
<mterry> plars, so we either land yours alone or with mine how abouts?  Depending on when the MP approvals hit
<plars> mterry: well they're both really yours, I'm just trying to get a feel for the process :) probably easier to just combine it with your other one then if you are comfortable with that. That way we don't have to complicate it even further with more people waiting
<mhall119> is there a way to access a scope's config values from it's .ini from within the scope's code?
<Saviq> mhall119, its
<Saviq> mhall119, might wanna try and grab michi for that
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-28
<zbenjamin> Saviq: i see my branch has been merged... is it already on the image?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/211.changes
<Saviq> zbenjamin, not yet apparently
<Saviq> zbenjamin, the next one
<zbenjamin> Saviq: :/
<Saviq> zbenjamin, ah no
<Saviq> zbenjamin, yeah, it's there in 211
<Saviq> zbenjamin, sorry, eyes didn't wake up yet :)
<zbenjamin> Saviq: but not on the RTM image i guess
<Saviq> zbenjamin, no, it's in a silo for that
<Saviq> zbenjamin, awaiting QA sign-off
<Saviq> zbenjamin, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-001
<zbenjamin> Saviq: ok because thats what i use , on the devel-proposed image the click packagage signing checks are enabled and make it impossible to install click packages from the SDK
<Saviq> zbenjamin, I believe that was pulled back again
<zbenjamin> Saviq: ok then i'll check that later
<Saviq> zbenjamin, if you get me a .click package I can test out for you, just flashing 211
<Cimi> morning
<zbenjamin> Saviq: sent you a mail
<Saviq> zbenjamin, tx, will check in a mo
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<tsdgeos> i didn't realize your seeLessStuckBottom did so many things different to mine
<tsdgeos> in particular you changed expandedCategoryId to expandedCategoryItem which is wrong
<Saviq> tsdgeos, was not me, was Daniel actually
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/seeLessStuckBottom/revision/1128
<tsdgeos> good
<tsdgeos> code is mor declarative
<tsdgeos> and doesn't work :)
<tsdgeos> shall i simply revert the whole change?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what doesn't work there? I didn't notice any wrong behavior when testing?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, storing the pointer is wrong
<tsdgeos> you can't compare pointer delegates
<tsdgeos> because the next delegate represent the same category will obviously have a different pointer
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, so what's broken is expansion across searches?
<tsdgeos> that's why we store the category id and not the pointer
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and expansion across scrolling
<tsdgeos> expand, scroll, scroll back, broken
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<tsdgeos> that might get fixed once/if we merge the branch i did to keep all the categories created
<Saviq> yeah, but not across searches
 * Saviq was never fond of the persistence of the expansion TBH
<Saviq> across searches that is
<Saviq> zbenjamin, status in bug #1361349 will tell you what's in RTM btw
<ubot5> bug 1361349 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu RTM) "Should open scope:// URIs through unity8-dash" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361349
<Saviq> zbenjamin, hmm and I didn't get no email?
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> junk
<zbenjamin> Saviq: so you consider my click package junk? ;)
<Saviq> zbenjamin, thunderbird does
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so where do you want that reversion? in a new separate branch or is part of two_see_more_bugfix ?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, yeah, pkcon install-local installed it fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the same, just name it "three_see_more_bugfix" ;)
<tsdgeos> ok
<zbenjamin> Saviq: awesome thx for testign
<Cimi> tsdgeos, isn't like the indentation incorrect here? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dashOverviewFromTempScopePreview/+merge/232378
<tsdgeos> Cimi: no
<tsdgeos> unless you mean that the whole list is
<tsdgeos> then yes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, sorry for missing the expansion behaviour, I didn't look too closely as Daniel top-acked it already
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sounds like we need a test, but let me try and verify that that's still the behaviour we want (persistency across searches that is)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, your popover test fix didn't help apparently :/
<tsdgeos> yeah i saw
<tsdgeos> can try making that last test a trycompare
<tsdgeos> will do in a bit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so you basically use valgrind to slow stuff up during a test run locally?
<tsdgeos> that's what i did yesterdya yeah
<Saviq> nice ;)
<tsdgeos> sometimes it is unworkable
<tsdgeos> since it takes too much
<tsdgeos> and then tryCompare fails
<tsdgeos> because takes more than 5 sec
<tsdgeos> you know what?
<tsdgeos> the test fails all the time here now :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and the test is righfully changing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh interesting
<tsdgeos> something's bringing back the focus to the text field after clicking in a popover result here in tryPageHeader
<tsdgeos> and from what i can see it isn't us
<tsdgeos> now what made this break, i do not know
<tsdgeos> the pluin is from 26th
<tsdgeos> pluin -> SDK
<tsdgeos> so may well be that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah SDK
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yay :
<tsdgeos> they made their popup destruction restore focus
<tsdgeos> which i can see how it makes sense
<tsdgeos> but broke us
<tsdgeos> i think i can workaround, let me see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, since when do bindings with functions introspect the function body ?¿
<tsdgeos> they don't afaik
<tsdgeos> it may just happen that you get the binding updated for some other reason
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8167099/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's due to find*Child
<tsdgeos> :S
<Saviq> or actually findInvisibleChild
<tsdgeos> weird
<Saviq> because findChild looks at children
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no, can't workaround it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think I saw the bad behaviour too
<Saviq> but can't pinpoint when
<tsdgeos> Saviq: shall i do a quick MR against SDK adding a "propery bool restoreFocus: true" to Popup?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm, why would it restore focus?
<MacSlow> Saviq, just pushed the fix for the "white-bar on top of sim-unlock snap-decision" to my branch... I guess it's too late for the silo, right?
<Saviq> MacSlow, it landed already, yeah ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: because is the new default, i jus want to expose the property so we can set it to false
<Saviq> MacSlow, but that's fine, we'll get another one
<MacSlow> Saviq, I could swear I had that fix pushed before... I don't remember seeing it when I did local tests... no idea how that slipped
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1353966 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1353966 in Ubuntu UX "[SDK] Slider does not work in a List View" [Medium,Triaged]
<Saviq> hmm
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll to a "paranoid" check of all of my other branches... I don't want to be surprised like that again :)
<Saviq> aargh devel branches ffs
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1234982 is the bug it tries to fix
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234982 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "[osk] Keyboard does not auto-hide when no longer needed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> don't see how it helps
<tsdgeos> but it's the bug number attached to the change
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/revision/1211 then
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, that one
<tsdgeos> see the change in popupbase
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhm, talk to zsombi please
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or well, if we create the popup before we focus (but we do create it on focus don't we?)
<Saviq> oh yay, got a popup in the middle of the screen now
<Saviq> because it restored focus... uugh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, we create it on focus, only way to know we have to create it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhm, I'm not totally sure I agree with that behaviour
<Saviq> but maybe I don't know everything
<tsdgeos> Saviq: our qmluitests take 2h in CI ?¿
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, an hour to install deps / build + 40 sthg to run the tests :/
<tsdgeos> :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I have plans to improve that, but time...
<tsdgeos> sure :D
<Saviq> Wellark, huh, is it expected that one of the SIMs goes "no signal" when the other is on call?
 * Saviq gets No signal all the time on one of the SIMs, need to swap them...
<Saviq> hmm so the no signal is a lie
<Cimi> Saviq, looks like we might have indeed issues with the carousel and card size
<Cimi> Saviq, i was trying with scope tool
<Cimi> Saviq, do you have a category handy I can override?
<Cimi> I don't have enough music to show me carousel
<Saviq> Cimi, just get more music?
<Saviq> Cimi, or override any random category?
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah but some others are broken too
<Cimi> Saviq, the carousel seems to clip
<Cimi> so I was wondering what we want to support
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, because it only supports overlay
<Saviq> Cimi, that's fixed in the scope already
<Saviq> Cimi, don't look at carousel, that is fine
<Cimi> Saviq, I tried this in grooveshark http://paste.ubuntu.com/8167638/
<Saviq> Cimi, look at when you tap on a result and open
<Saviq> Cimi, carousel is fine, leave it
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> this is broken btw
<Cimi> shows text clip
<Saviq> yes, because it's not overlaid
<Saviq> when it should be
<Saviq> carousel assumes there's nothing below the card (per design)
<Saviq> Cimi, and that's fix committed to the scope already
<Saviq> Cimi, what is not fine is the single large card when you open an artist search
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I open an artist search?
<Saviq> Cimi, just tap on an artist in music (the tool does not support canned queries, so in the real thing)
<Cimi> I don't have artists??
<Cimi> I have few coldplay albums
<Cimi> I tap it opens albums
<Cimi> oh maybe I need two artists
<tsdgeos> easy joke incoming "Coldplay don't produce art thus no artist"
<Saviq> ;)
<Wellark> Saviq: yes
<tsdgeos> j/k it's like when Skrillex added this sample at the end of one of his songs https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs3ocG5yW88
<Wellark> but the signal strength should return
<Wellark> when you end up the call
<Wellark> Saviq: you can still check with awe and abeator
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah weird thing is stuff works fine, but the indicator just goes to no signal for no reason
<Wellark> Saviq: it goes to no signal if ofono tells it to go no signal
<Wellark> Saviq: so A) there really is no signal
<Saviq> Wellark, sure, I understand, I didn't say that's your fault
<Wellark> B) ofono is not updating the signals properly :)
<Saviq> Wellark, just wanted to know your experience
<Wellark> Saviq: your experience matches mine
<Wellark> except that the signal should recover once you hang up the phone
<Saviq> sure it did
<Saviq> but then it was switching back'n'forth after that
<Saviq> even though everything seemingly worked
 * Saviq wonders if the names should be mapped to SIM serial numbers...
<Wellark> Saviq: the back and forth is another bug
<Wellark> which will get fixed on the next ofono planging
<Saviq> Wellark, oh ok, yeah, my 2nd SIM does that, regardless which SIM I put in
<Saviq> I mean I swapped them and it's still the second one that jumps about
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we're hitting a few asserts on tests when running on a debug qt (i.e. one that has asserts enabled)
<tsdgeos> :(
<tsdgeos> QFATAL : qmltestrunner::Dash::test_temp_scope_dash_overview_all_search_temp_scope_favorite_from_all() ASSERT: "e->isAccepted()" in file items/qquickitem.cpp, line 4490
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oops
<Saviq> huh, interesting
<tsdgeos> which is ultra weird
<tsdgeos> since it's a keyevent
<tsdgeos> and i don't see us having key events on that test
<Saviq> it seems the second SIM slot is slow for data...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think someone mentioned 3g is only available on first
<tsdgeos> rings a bell
<Saviq> well then the indicator is wrong
<Saviq> says H still
<tsdgeos> ask around, my bell may be broken :D
 * Saviq sends stupid photos around, wonder when the sensor will break
<Saviq> 006087
 * Saviq managed to remember a 16-random-char password for U1 SSO... #brainisstupid
<Cimi> Saviq, I put another artist, no luck
<Saviq> Cimi, search for it?
<Saviq> Cimi, what do you see in the Music scope?
<Cimi> albums
<Saviq> Cimi, that's Music or My Music?
<Cimi> music
<Saviq> Cimi, where are those albums from?
<Cimi> local
<Cimi> here
<Saviq> Cimi, and it says "My music" above them? and there's Grooveshark results below?
<Cimi> yes
<Saviq> Cimi, I only get artists there, not albums...
<Saviq> Cimi, do you have tags in your music at all?
<Cimi> Saviq, yes I have artist
<Cimi> albums, genres, tracks
<Cimi> inside my music navigation
<Saviq> Cimi, I've artists, albums, genres, tracks...
<Saviq> Cimi, so your music selection must really not sit together with the media scanner ;P
<Cimi> Saviq, so can you tell me what I can put in scope-tool?
<Cimi> pls?
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't think you'll get the exact result with the scope tool as you can't override the result data
<Saviq> Cimi, in card tool
<Cimi> I'll unassign myself for now then
<Cimi> I copied 3GB of music
<Cimi> still no artist
<Saviq> Cimi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8168021/
<Cimi> trying thaty
<Saviq> Cimi, and see that implicitHeight is wrong
<Cimi> tryCard?
<Cimi> ah basically we want to not allocate height for summary here>?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8168055/
<Saviq> Cimi, implicitHeight should always be the real, minimum, height of the card (no forced height)
<Saviq> Cimi, because it's used in vertical journals where there's no "allocation" happening
<Cimi> Saviq, it is weird because we have   text: cardData && cardData["summary"] || ""; \n\  height: text ? implicitHeight : 0; \n\
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe we need text != "" ?
<Cimi> on height?
<Saviq> Cimi, well, text === "" in that case
<Saviq> Cimi, that seems to be the problem
<larsu> starting unity8/trunk gives me a black window and some warnings about a lightdm mock module not being found
<larsu> does anyone have an idea what could be going on?
<facundobatista> Holas
<Saviq> larsu, how are you starting it?
<Saviq> larsu, ./build.sh and ./run.sh are best set up to take care of it now
<larsu> Saviq: running the binary directly (but setting QML2_IMPORT_PATH to what run.sh sets it to)
<larsu> run.sh doesn't work for me, because I don't have unity8 installed on my system
<Saviq> larsu, you need LD path too
<Saviq> larsu, just copy data/unity8.conf to ~/.config/upstart
<larsu> hm? Doesn't qml load .so files directly?
<larsu> oh, interesting
<larsu> that makes it work, thanks
<Saviq> larsu, if you care about the dash, copy unity8-dash.conf, too
<larsu> oooh, colored indicators
<Saviq> larsu, ;)
<Saviq> but note that by default the dash that launches with ./run.sh is the system-wide one (so it will fail in your case), we need to fix the run script to support the split-dash situation
<Saviq> larsu, means you got the mock indicator backend
<larsu> dash works for me
<larsu> seems to be a mock as well
<Saviq> larsu, just an image ;)
<Saviq> see the SURFACE part? ;)
<Saviq> larsu, yeah, we can't do window management under X11 ya know
<larsu> ya, makes sense
<larsu> I'm just trying to test whether doing s/StatusIcon/Icon works
<Saviq> larsu, not sure why you'd get mock indicators, though :/
<larsu> Saviq: a stray QML2_IMPORT_PATH. Now I don't get any indicators and the system's dash
<Saviq> unless you copied unity-dash.conf to upstart and you don't have unity8 installed, there can be no dash as upstart doesn't know the job...
<Saviq> unity8-dash
<Saviq> and even if you did copy it
<Saviq> the job doesn't know how to run the non-installed dash
<larsu> I copied it
<Saviq> so should fail
<larsu> I have a dash though
<Saviq> larsu, inside unity8?
<larsu> ya...
<Saviq> larsu, that's just an image
<Saviq> mzanetti, gonna kill ya ↑
<Saviq> we need to replace that image :P
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> nah...
<mzanetti> I like it :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm gonna defer people to you every time someone mentions a dash inside unity8 under x11 :P
<mzanetti> we might stamp a red "Facsimile" on it though
<larsu> argh, now it stopped working again
<Saviq> mzanetti, we have a yellow SURFACE stamped on it now
<Saviq> aanyway
 * Saviq goes to try out BT in the car + /food
<larsu> "unity8 start/running"  - but no window
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you pair something now?
<larsu> Saviq: bon appetit
<Saviq> larsu, .cache/upstart/unity8.log
<mzanetti> Saviq: I still can't pair anything BT
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's supposed to work, will find out soon (don't have anything BT at home other than laptops and phone)
<Saviq> s
<mzanetti> that would be awesome
 * Saviq wonders how will google sheets behave with no internets
<mzanetti> Saviq: they don't
<larsu> oh neat: *** Error in `/home/lars/src/unity8/trunk/builddir/src/unity8': corrupted double-linked list: 0x0000000000ef3a10 ***
<mzanetti> just don't
<mzanetti> hmm
<Saviq> mzanetti, I have the sheet opened, didn't complain in plane mode yet ;)
<larsu> also, a binding loop
<mzanetti> larsu: what are you trying to do?
<larsu> mzanetti: run unity from trunk (just shelved my changes)
<mzanetti> larsu: shouldn't crash then :/
<mzanetti> larsu: you using ./run.sh?
<larsu> yep
<mzanetti> hmm... well, sometimes I have such crashes when it doesn't rebuild everything. eg. after shelving
<mzanetti> larsu: try a ./build -c
<mzanetti> if its still crashing then, we need to debug
<larsu> k
<larsu> mzanetti: same crash
<mzanetti> meh
<larsu> I wonder why this happens now - it worked 10 minutes ago
<mzanetti> yeah... weird
<larsu> there's a bunch of image provider warnings as well
<mzanetti> they shouldn't be fatal though
<larsu> for the launcher icons
<larsu> no, they aren't. The fatal one is the currupted double linked list error
<larsu> works in gdb of course :(
<mzanetti> ...
 * mzanetti tries current trunk
<mzanetti> working fine here
<mzanetti> hmm...that's not good
<larsu> might be related to copying unity8-dash.conf to ~/.config/upstart?
 * larsu tries without
<larsu> indeed
<larsu> I still get the dash with my currently running apps though
<mzanetti> larsu: I can't repro even with copying the file over
<mzanetti> what's the currently running apps?
<larsu> it's a heisenbug. I'm getting it again now
<larsu> mzanetti: gnome-terminal, firefox, thunderbird
<mzanetti> larsu: how are they related to unity8?
<larsu> I don't know?
<larsu> mzanetti: got it in gdb now: http://paste.debian.net/plain/117983
<mzanetti> hmmm plugins/Unity/Indicators/rootactionstate.cpp:56
 * mzanetti looks
<larsu> looks like a noreml connect call to me - maybe @menu is dangling?
<mzanetti> yeah...
<mzanetti> m_menu is set from the outside using setMenu()
<mzanetti> maybe the outside deletes it at some point
<larsu> right
<mzanetti> dednick: hey, can you maybe have look? ^
<mzanetti> dednick: first guess would be m_menu is parent-less and QML engine garbage collects it
<mzanetti> well, assuming the pointer ends up in QML at some point
<mzanetti> yeah. its a Q_PROPERTY(). so most likely that's it
<mzanetti> dednick: thanks for the trace, seems helpful
<mzanetti> err larsu ^
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. i remember something similar with the actions i think
<larsu> mzanetti, dednick: manually setting a parent in that function doesn't resolve it though
<mzanetti> I think the ownership is determined when it first reaches the qml context
<larsu> and it can't be changed?
<mzanetti> and as setMenu is called *from* QML that ship has sailed at that point
<mzanetti> yes it can be changed
<larsu> but qml doesn't notice?
<mzanetti> yes, it does, but doing that here would probably be too late already (as the connect below crashes already)
<mzanetti> and even if it would work, it would be a bad hack
<mzanetti> but if you want to try, its something like setOwnership in QQmlContext iirc
<larsu> yeah it's a hack - I'm just trying to suport your hypothesis :)
<mzanetti> larsu: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qqmlengine.html#setObjectOwnership
<larsu> hm, I don't have acces to the qmlengine in here though
<dednick> huh. looks weird to me. if the menu was destroyed, why is it being set?
<larsu> dednick: mzanetti's idea is that it is set and GCed right after
<dednick> right after what?
<larsu> setting it
<dednick> but it's crashing in the set.
<mzanetti> yeah... which doesn't line up I just realize
<larsu> ah right. Is the GC running in the same thread?
<mzanetti> hmm... actually
<dednick> #11 0x00007fffd0b3087e in RootActionState::setMenu (this=0xcab270, menu=0xcfd530)
<mzanetti> no it's not
<larsu> so it might stil be that
<larsu> but judging by how often I see it, I doubt it
<larsu> it would need to be gced at exactly the right time every time
<mzanetti> larsu: it doesn't always crash for you, right?
<larsu> mzanetti: no, but more than half the time
<mzanetti> can you try qDebug() << menu->parent()
<larsu> in gdb a bit less often
<mzanetti> would be interesting what it says in the non-crashing case
<Saviq> mzanetti, hah! it did work (sheets with no wifi)
<larsu> sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, it only saves the changes after you press "ready"
<mzanetti> Saviq: last time I tried it it broke the whole doc
<Saviq> mzanetti, so I was able to do the changes and it synced them up
<Saviq> mzanetti, wfm
<Saviq> mzanetti, but, BT, did not, my car kit requires a reverse pairing (it's the car kit that initiates and says what pairing code to use)
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it found the phone and as soon as it tried to connect it failed
<Saviq> hah, note != comment
<dednick> larsu: has this only been recent?
<larsu> mzanetti: gcc complains  that unitymenumodel only has a parent(QModelIndex &) function
<larsu> dednick: haven't run unity in a while
<dednick> this must have to do with lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1328646
<larsu> dednick: just tried it and hit this error
<mzanetti> now that's strange
<dednick> messed around with the object ownership of models
<larsu> is qasbatrctitemmodel not a qobject?
<mzanetti> it is
<mzanetti> and it should have a QObject* parent() method
<dednick> i wonder if something is trying to access it's parentItem, which it doesnt habve
<dednick> but is accessed through the qml parent property
<dednick> larsu: is it latest image?
<larsu> dednick: it's unity8 trunk on my laptop
<dednick> larsu: ah. running desktop shell in window?
<dednick> ./run i mean
<dednick> ./run.sh
<larsu> mzanetti: http://paste.debian.net/plain/117987
<larsu> dednick: yes
<mzanetti> larsu: you said it inherits QAbstractItemModel?
<mzanetti> larsu: then this might be the issue actually... I wonder how it compiles at all then
<larsu> mzanetti: I think it does, yes. Why=
<larsu> ?
<mzanetti> not sure how you even can mask the parent() method of a QObject
<mzanetti> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qabstractitemmodel-members.html
<larsu> ya... setParent() works fine
 * larsu loves c++
<larsu> mzanetti: casting it to QObject makes it compile. parent() returns NULL
<dednick> hm. weird that it's not happening to me.
<larsu> ya, I get this fairly consistently now
<dednick> larsu: can you try put a tracepoint in plugins/Unity/Indicators/unitymenumodelcache.cpp ln:41  (should be a connection to the QObject::destroy of the model)
<larsu> sure
<dednick> larsu: it's the qml trying to access the parent i think
<dednick> mzanetti: ^
<dednick> maybe
<dednick> not sure why though
<mzanetti> dednick: ?
<mzanetti> yeah, QML is accessing the parent for sure
<dednick> i meant about compaining about parent not existing
<mzanetti> yeah, that's really weird
<dednick> i'm pretty sure nothing explicitly tries to set the parent of the model.
<dednick> oh. hm. maybe it's because of the javascript ownership
<dednick> hm.
<dednick> i have no idea
<mzanetti> dednick: is it explicitly set to javascript ownership?
<dednick> no. but it's a invokable function to get the model
<larsu> dednick: it never arrives at that line
<mzanetti> yeah... if it has no parent, i.e. parent() == nullptr, then it'll be javascript ownership
<mzanetti> and then qml might GC it at any point
<mzanetti> and its not safe to pass it in setModel() back to c++
<dednick> larsu: huh. so that means the menu isn't being destroyed :/
<dednick> mzanetti: but the gc happens on main thread? wont occur at the point inside setMenu right?
<mzanetti> dednick: I think gc also happens in other threads... that behavior changed a bit with Qt 5.2 and Qt 5.3.
<mzanetti> which is why we didn't have any of those crashes before, and since Qt 5.3 I fixed the parenting in like 10 places already
<larsu> be back in ~20 mins
<dednick> sounds dodgey to me
<dednick> mzanetti: so. the only way gc can take place on the model is after we've released the model property from:
<dednick> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/qml/Panel/Indicators/CachedUnityMenuModel.qml#L32
<dednick> right?
<mzanetti> not sure about that...
<mzanetti> dednick: no... I think if the using QML context is destroyed it would clean up the model property too
<dednick> mzanetti: althought how does the referencing work? if there are multiple properties using the return from a c++ function, does it need to wait for all of them?
<dednick> to go out of context.
<mzanetti> hmm... I think so yes
<dednick> if it's javascript owned that is. so if I point 2 of these "CachedUnityMenuModels" at the same menu model in the cache, they both need to get cleaned up?
<mzanetti> I think yes
<dednick> for the model to get deleted
<dednick> hm.
<mzanetti> but... not that I would ever have tried it
<dednick> because that would explain things.
<mzanetti> right
<dednick> actually, there is a unity-test for that
<dednick> unit-test
 * mzanetti can't type unit without the y and more either
<dednick> hehe
<dednick> qmltest atually.
<dednick> but that's relying on gc actually cooperating with the gc() function
<dednick> which it doesnt really
<dednick> anyway. i don't understand why this is happening since the model isn't being deleted.
<mzanetti> dednick: I don't know the code around it and how it works... so I'm not that much of a help
<dednick> otherwise we should hit: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/plugins/Unity/Indicators/unitymenumodelcache.cpp#L41
<dednick> mzanetti: i'm not supposed to be doing anything other than prompts at the moment. otherwise the gunn will be upset
<mzanetti> dednick: can't you just pass (this) as argument in line 39 here?
<mzanetti> dednick: then its owned by c++ and all is well
<mzanetti> haha
<dednick> mzanetti: lol. then Saviq isn't happy
<mzanetti> why not?
<dednick> because he wanted qml ownership!
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> then make him fix the crash
<Saviq> dednick, no, I didn't want refcounting in QML ;)
<mzanetti> :)
<dednick> Saviq: well this is what you get for that!
<Saviq> dednick, didn't we really end up saying that these models will basically never get destroyed? (provided that they can switch profiles)?
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. not sure why they are.
<mzanetti> well, if they're never destroyed, one more reason to keep c++ ownership.. imho
<dednick> mzanetti: well, they "can" be
<dednick> mzanetti: just that they aren't under normal ops
<mzanetti> apparently :)
<dednick> if they aren't being used anymore
<Saviq> *gasp* we don't have pastebinit in rtm?
<mzanetti> ok well... I'm sure you guys figure it... I really lack knowledge how this whole menumodel construct works
<dednick> mzanetti: it's not a menumodel problem :) it's purly qml isuee. so you're perfect match
<dednick> :)
<mzanetti> no its not...
<mzanetti> if its purely a QML issue I'd say either don't pass the object back to c++ (in setModel()) or make it c++ owned
<mzanetti> but both doesn't seem to be options because of the way the menumodel works
<dednick> mzanetti: well, i don't pass it back via setModel. i use qml property
<dednick> :)
<mzanetti> dude
<dednick> which is the same as any other qml object. they're all c++ backed
<mzanetti> you don't want me to explain what Q_PROPERTY() expands to, domyou?
<mzanetti> :)
<dednick> but yeah. creating in c++ then passing back and forth probably not best. blame Saviq
<dednick> i do!
<tsdgeos> any idea where this is coming from?
<tsdgeos> Failed to get image from provider: image://scaling/0.666667//home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/unity8/croppedImageMinimumSourceSize/tests/qmltests/Dash/artwork/avatar@12.png
<tsdgeos> specially the scaling part
<dednick> Saviq: otherwise i'm going to c++'ise CachedUnityMenuModel and put ref counting in there.
<dednick> or shared pointers or whatever
<Saviq> dednick, or let's just not cache them
<dednick> Saviq: and have 3 models for each indicator
<Saviq> dednick, you can share those without having the factory
<Saviq> tsdgeos, UITK
<dednick> Saviq: yeah but it would be realy nasty
<Saviq> dednick, if you can get it to work proper without refcounting in QML, fine
<Saviq> dednick, using shptr or whatever
<mzanetti> meh for shptr :D
<dednick> mzanetti: c++ ownership!
 * larsu apologizes for the discussion he started ;)
<mzanetti> larsu: no... its good you found the issue!
<dednick> larsu: i don't really see how this is happening in the first place. should only occur if an indicator is being removed.
<Saviq> greyback__, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8168840/, thread 25, does that look like a lock to you? (doesn't to me)
 * Saviq blames scopes
<dednick> larsu: bug#?
<larsu> dednick: I on't see any indicators
<larsu> dednick: no bug
<larsu> I just found it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: grrrr
<dednick> larsu: does it happen pretty much as soon as the app window opens?
<dednick> larsu: can you log one? i can't sort it right away. busy with other things
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what? me?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no the uitk :D
<tsdgeos> why is it changing source of my images?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, anyway, the avatar shouldn't ever be @foo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because it's doing it for the @foo mechanism
<larsu> dednick: it happens at different times. Sometimes before the window opens, sometimes after I close it
<larsu> dednick: yes, I'll file a bug
<dednick> larsu: but you have no indicators?
<dednick> larsu: that's weird
<larsu> yes
<larsu> very weird indeed
<dednick> might explain things
<Saviq> larsu, didn't you have the coloured indicators?
<dednick> or why i can't reproduce
<Saviq> or is that gone now
<larsu> Saviq: those went away after I removed the mock import pats
<larsu> *paths
<Saviq> mhm
<dednick> coloured indicators? hang on. is this in testcase?
<larsu> dednick: no, it's when you run unity8 in fake mode (./run.sh -f)
<dednick> larsu: with no mock paths?
<larsu> no, it adds the mock paths in that case
<dednick> larsu: does bug also happen when running non fake mode?
<larsu> dednick: the other way around: it _only_ happens in non-fake moe
<larsu> *mode
<dednick> larsu: ah. ok
<dednick> thought that sounded weird
<larsu> sorry if I wasn't clear
<Saviq> facundobatista, can we report bugs against the remote scopes somewhere (like wrong header colours and such)?
<facundobatista> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rest-scopes/+filebug
<Saviq> facundobatista, thanks
<facundobatista> Saviq, 90% is faster just tell me (if they are small changes), but as you wish :)
<Saviq> facundobatista, it was davmor2 finding it difficult to read in some scopes (7dig, grooveshark)
<Saviq> facundobatista, foreground color should be white
<Saviq> according to https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B8I8ZVKH-8SsS01CcE93TFNUSGc/edit
<facundobatista> Saviq, it's a matter of response time... for example you tell me to change a couple of colors, I'll probably propose a branch in the next hours... but I don't know when I'll read the mails to find out a new bug was proposed, etc
<Saviq> or white-ish
<facundobatista> Saviq, you're saying, for example, the background color for the 7digital header?
<Saviq> facundobatista, no, foreground color
<Saviq> facundobatista, icons
<Saviq> facundobatista, back and favorite and search
<Saviq> facundobatista, so page-header.foreground-color or some such
<facundobatista> oh, wait
<facundobatista> Saviq, I can control that?
<davmor2> facundobatista: Currently any header that is dark on the scopes makes it really hard to see the dark grey settings and favourite icons to the right of the header
<Saviq> facundobatista, of course :)
<facundobatista> Saviq, I got confused, sorry, yesterday I read this
<facundobatista> PageHeader.ForegroundColor = default header text color (defaults to the overall foreground color)
<facundobatista> and I thought "ah, the text, not the icons"
<Saviq> facundobatista, yeah, it should say "also applies to icons...."
<Saviq> facundobatista, and it shouldn't say 'default'...
<zbenjamin> Saviq: should the url dispatcher bring the scope up on the screen?
<facundobatista> davmor2, Saviq, Daniela mentioned changes to those colors, I thought I couldn't control them
<Saviq> zbenjamin, in the dash, yes
<zbenjamin> Saviq: because on the most recent devel-proposed the screen just flickers and nothing else :/
<Saviq> zbenjamin, restart url-dispatcher
<Saviq> zbenjamin, ah oh
<Saviq> zbenjamin, let me try
<Saviq> zbenjamin, `url-dispatcher scope://clickscope`
<davmor2> facundobatista: So we all on the same page now though right?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, works fine here?
<zbenjamin> Saviq: the clickscope is the store?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, apps
<zbenjamin> Saviq: try any other please
<zbenjamin> url-dispatcher scope://com.ubuntu.scopes.youtube
<Saviq> url-dispatcher scope://com.canonical.scopes.clickstore
<zbenjamin> maybe i do it wrong
<facundobatista> davmor2, maybe, Daniela mentioned changes for 7digital and TWC, but not for Grooveshark
<zbenjamin> ooo that works
<Saviq> zbenjamin, youtube is wrong
<Cimi> Saviq, is not implicitHeight of the card being calculated incorrectly, is the cardHeight in cardTool that forces an height that is uncorrect
<Saviq> Cimi, that's not used in vertical journal
<zbenjamin> Saviq: how to find out the correct url?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, favorite it, `gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Dash favorite-scopes`
<Saviq> zbenjamin, there's probably a *real* way somewhere, but that works ;D
<Cimi> Saviq, implicitHeight is correct
<Cimi> Saviq, I just tested
<Cimi> Saviq, but cardHeight is fixed regardless of the summary size
<larsu> dednick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1362609 - can't assign you for some reason, but I've subscribed you
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362609 in Unity 8 "Crashes with: corrupted double-linked list" [Undecided,New]
<zbenjamin> Saviq: how do i favorite it?
<Saviq> Cimi, should not be in vertical journal
<Saviq> zbenjamin, go to overview
<Saviq> zbenjamin, press on the star icon
<zbenjamin> aaa
<dednick> larsu: ta
<Saviq> zbenjamin, _youtube
<Saviq> zbenjamin, you need the hook name too
<dednick> larsu: can you add a u8 startup log to that as well?
<zbenjamin> Saviq: ok i have something to try now ! thanks :)
<Saviq> url-dispatcher scope://com.ubuntu.scopes.youtube_youtube
<Saviq> zbenjamin, coolz
<Saviq> Cimi, CardVerticalJournal does not force the card height on its delegates
<larsu> dednick: sure
<Cimi> Saviq, fixes to 18.5 gu, no~?
<Saviq> Cimi, no
<Cimi> yeah no
<Cimi> I was testing normal ones anyway
<Saviq> Cimi, and I tracked the wrong expanded height of a vjournal down to implicitHeight being incorrect (because it was the same as the whole journal's height - just one item)
<Saviq> Cimi, and it was cut off
<greyback__> Saviq: hmm, thread25 (renderer thread) is sitting, waiting to be told to render. (processEventsAndWaitForMore)
<Saviq> Cimi, I can measure for you
<Saviq> greyback__, yeah, what I thought
<greyback__> Saviq: usaully means the GUI thread blocked
<Cimi> Saviq, I am seeing mistakes in testCard
<greyback__> Saviq: scopes use zeromq?
<Cimi> Saviq, just clear out the summary text and the height is fixed
<Cimi> implicitHeight changes
<Saviq> Cimi, #Cimi?
<Cimi> Saviq, I am there
<Saviq> Cimi, don't use me for debugging then please
<Cimi> Saviq, i debugged and I discovered height is fixed
<Cimi> from cardTool
<Cimi> and I told you :)
<Saviq> Cimi, in the test, maybe, that doesn't mean that's the case in CardVerticalJournal
<Cimi> Saviq, would be good to see then
<Cimi> Saviq, this cardVerticalJournal
<Cimi> I cannot enable it apparently
<Cimi> Saviq, testing vertical-journal in scope tool works fine here
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe it's a particular combination of components for the artits?
<Cimi> Saviq, I think is that one for scope tool http://paste.ubuntu.com/8169147/
<Cimi> nope
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, as long as it has only one result
<Saviq> pstolowski, any idea why Cimi wouldn't get artists in the music aggregator?
<tedg> Saviq, Do you have any idea where all these bad AppIDs could be coming from? https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=ubuntu-app-launch-invalid-appid
<tedg> Saviq, It's kinda reaching epidemic proportions.
<Saviq> tedg, what am I looking at in those reports?
<Cimi> Saviq, ok reproduced
<Cimi> Saviq, with scope tool
<Saviq> tedg, like can I see what appid was passed?
<tedg> Saviq, Mostly the numbers, the data is stripped (different patch), but UAL is throwing an error when an invalid AppID is given.
<pstolowski> Cimi do you have local music files? are they correctly tagged?
<Cimi> Saviq, because the bands I am listening too don't deserve to be called artists
<tedg> Saviq, It's *there* but Whoopsie strips it right now :-/
<Saviq> tedg, a) someone has a stale entry in the launcher
<Cimi> pstolowski, sure
<Saviq> tedg, b) click scope didn't notice a upgrade / removal
<Saviq> tedg, ... and didn't tell the dash to refresh
<tedg> Saviq, Hmm, okay. It's just happening 500 times a week on phones right now.
<tedg> So it must be in the testing somewhere.
<Saviq> tedg, ah yeah, testing could makes sense too
<Saviq> tedg, but it would help a *lot* to see the actual appid used
<Saviq> tedg, I'll have a look in my /var/crash when I run a unity8 suite next
<tedg> Saviq, Yeah, working on that patch. Tradeoffs in DB space, etc.
<pstolowski> Cimi, and what exectly do you see when going to My Music -> artists department? empty page?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, do you happen to know why test_popover of PageHeaderLabel fails -> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/1158/testReport/%28root%29/qmltestrunner/PageHeaderLabelTest__test_popover
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: sdk changes
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/pageHeaderFailingTest/+merge/232528 should fix it
<tsdgeos> but on first run CI i had a dozen unexpected autopilot errors
<tsdgeos> i triggered CI again since they seem unrelated
<tsdgeos> and may be just a CI hicukup
<tsdgeos> +spelling
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, guess it just typical CI-routine :)
<Cimi> pstolowski, no artist department
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, getting stuff through CI makes one feel like Don Quixote :)
<tsdgeos> old and crazy? :D
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, hehe... not like that :)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Sisyphus would have been a better choice of analogy I guess
<pstolowski> Cimi, no artists department in "My Music" scope? (don't confuse it with "Music" which is the aggrgeating scope)
<Cimi> MacSlow, http://www.engadget.com/2014/08/28/leap-motion-s-next-sensor-is-designed-specifically-for-virtual-r/?ncid=rss_truncated
<MacSlow> Cimi, very cool idea... the leap-motion is indeed next on my list of geek-toys to get hold of
<Saviq> wha!
<Saviq> this video is not available in your country ffs
<Cimi> Saviq, here too, didn't watch it
<Cimi> it's bs
<Cimi> tried with a proxy, is not even available in US
<tsdgeos> mterry: ping
<MacSlow> Cimi, Saviq: tor-browser to the rescue maybe
<mterry> tsdgeos, hello!
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, and then I got police on my back eh? ;)
<tsdgeos> mterry: i'm testing the silo with https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/interactive-while-locked/+merge/231253
<tsdgeos> mterry: is it correct that if locked, i can launch the phone, but then from the phone i don't get the launcher?
<mterry> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> that's weird
<tsdgeos> but ok
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah...
<tsdgeos> mterry: where do i edit that in system settings?
<mterry> tsdgeos, the idea was for (a) security reasons, reducing the surface of attack -- because that emergency phone mode is actually in your session, if we screw up and let you actually switch to another app, that's bad.  We have code to prevent that, but just for safety, we hid the launcher and also (b) if you are actually making an emergency call, we didn't want any extra UI to confuse or accidentally interact with
<mterry> tsdgeos, I had to rebuild USS this morning after a release -- confirm that you have USS from the silo
<mterry> tsdgeos, but you edit it in the security panel
<mterry> tsdgeos, under the lock phone setting
<tsdgeos>  *** 0.3+14.10.20140828-0ubuntu1 0
<tsdgeos>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-009/ubuntu/ utopic/main armhf Packages
<tsdgeos> ah
<mterry> tsdgeos, awesome
<tsdgeos> see it
<tsdgeos> now that you mention it, makes sense :D
<dandrader> kgunn_, could you please lift your "needs fixing" on https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/prompts-in-prompts/+merge/232362 . it merges fine now. you could replace it with a "abstain" for instance
<tsdgeos> mterry: so what things can i open from the locked launcher?
<tsdgeos> phone nly?
<mterry> tsdgeos, everything else will open, but you have to unlock first
<kgunn_> dandrader: yep, sorry bout that,slipped my mind
<mterry> tsdgeos, phone is only one that you can actually interact with without unlocking
<tsdgeos> mterry: and then what's the point?
<mterry> tsdgeos, slightly faster?
<tsdgeos> faster what?
<mterry> tsdgeos, I think the indicator switch is more interesting
<dandrader> kgunn_, np. I know it's easy to forget follow up on such small things
<tsdgeos> mterry: i still have to type my passcode, can't see how it's faster
<mterry> tsdgeos, er, not faster, but more natural how about.  like the flow is "click, unlock" rather than "unlock, click"  -- you lead with the action you want
<mterry> tsdgeos, but honestly it's not a big deal
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> let's not argue about what is more natural
<mterry> tsdgeos, I think the reason you would disable it is if you had sensitive icons on it
<tsdgeos> i like my natural blue
<tsdgeos> :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, it's enabled by default
<mterry> tsdgeos, I think it's just a privacy toggle to hide the apps you have
<tsdgeos> ok
<dandrader> dednick, wow, "make trySessionContainer" is awesome now!
<dednick> dandrader: :) what you asked for!
<Cimi> Saviq, #Cimi
<mzanetti> is there party at #Cimi's?
<dednick> dandrader: can you read and let me know what you think: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8169568/
<dednick> dandrader: i've come up with a solution, but it needs some more eyes.
<dandrader> jesus, that's a long conversation
<Cimi> tsdgeos, is there a container of cards that clips?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: not sure what you mean
<Cimi> tsdgeos, cards in vertical journal seems clipped
<Cimi> when you only have 1 card
<tsdgeos> cards in vertical journal are clipped at XY gu
<tsdgeos> XY = don't remember, 20 i think
<tsdgeos> not clipped
<tsdgeos> but you have to press see more
<tsdgeos> so yes, clipped :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, with 1 only?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, would you mind having a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1362160 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362160 in Unity 8 "Card's implicitHeight calculated wrong if summary is missing" [High,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it does not matter
<tsdgeos> height is height
<tsdgeos> an be 1000 items or 1
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's true that missing summary is complicating things, but the bottom edge is still clipped
<tsdgeos> it clips at 20
<Cimi> so here is different
<tsdgeos> is that a VJ?
<tsdgeos> why would anyone use a VJ there?
<tsdgeos> if that's a VJ
<tsdgeos> i don't see where is the problem
<tsdgeos> besides it looking ugly as hell
<tsdgeos> it's cut at 35gu how VJ is supposed to do
<tsdgeos> no?
<Cimi> well
<Cimi> I never seen this
<tsdgeos> this = what?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, that bug
<tsdgeos> i've never seen it either
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I don't have artist department
<dandrader> dednick, (about that conversation) that's the reason we have MirSurfaceItem::release(). It's so that unity8 can decide when to really destroy a mir surface. So qtmir tells unity8 "hey, that surface/app/session/whatever is no more". then unity8 animates things away. once unity8 animations are done. it finally calls surface.release() so that qtmir can finally destroy the mir surface
<dandrader> dednick, when a client dies, its surface is not automatically destroyed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why do you say the implicit height is wrong at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1362160 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362160 in Unity 8 "Card's implicitHeight calculated wrong if summary is missing" [High,Triaged]
<dandrader> dednick, as the compositor (unity8 through qtmir) still holds a reference to it
<dandrader> dednick, only once the compositor releases its reference to a mir surface is that it gets destroyed
<Saviq> @unity, while I have most of you here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8169708/ TAGS!
<dednick> dandrader: ya. so my solution is just to delay the release for 100ms, and if it starts removing the session then cancels the release (and gets released with the session).
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so you've decided to kill 0.1.16=
<mzanetti> phew
<tsdgeos> that's news
<tsdgeos> i thought you liked it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;D
<mzanetti> :D
<dandrader> dednick, more exactly, every application (mir client) has a a ring buffer of surfaces. the compositor always points/holds one of them and the client another
<dandrader> dednick, to one of the surfaces in the ring buffer I mean
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not killing  7.85+14.10.20140428.2-0ubuntu1 ?
<dandrader> dednick, so while the client is rendering onto a surface, the compositor is displaying another one.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's there
<mterry> Saviq, fixed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah tight
<tsdgeos> right
<dednick> dandrader: yep. i understand it's not "really" destroyed. we can hold on to it. but under normal circumstances we dont want to (just closing an app) . it's only if we're going to animate the prompt transition that we want to hang on.
<dandrader> dednick, we hang on to it when switching between app surface and its screenshot for instance, when a suspended app is killed due to OOM conditions
<dednick> dandrader: ya. but not when an app closes.
<dednick> dandrader: which is my prpblem
<dednick> since the surface gets destroyed first.
<dandrader> dednick, what do you mean by "when an app closes"?
<dandrader> dednick, swiping it up in the spread?
<Saviq> dandrader, no, Qt.quit()
<Saviq> dandrader, that's when the job's gone from ual too
<dednick> dandrader: in my case it's when the prompt process closes.
<dandrader> Saviq, dednick ahhh... an application closing itself
<dednick> the surface gets destroyed first
<dednick> and then we want to animate the transition
<dednick> but the surface is already gonners
<dednick> so we need to hang on to it for awhile until we know that the session hasn't been closed so that we can do the transition with the surface still existing
<Saviq> dandrader, see, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/unity8/8.00+14.10.20140827.2-0ubuntu1 just landed in rtm and I pushed it to lp:unity8/rtm-14.09 for you https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/rtm-14.09 ;)
<cwayne> Saviq: \o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, all my extra tags should be gone
<Saviq> cwayne, what up? rtm landing? :)
<cwayne> Saviq: yep :)
<Saviq> cwayne, it has davmor2's stamp on it
<Saviq> with barely a complaint!
<davmor2> Saviq: no I dare not stamp on it, it'll break
<Saviq> davmor2, IT WILL NOT!
 * davmor2 hands the pieces to Saviq told you
<mzanetti> Saviq: do we already use dbus-testrunner or similar somewhere in unity=
<mzanetti> ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, grep doesn't work? :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, dbus-test-runner
<mzanetti> oh... it does work with the correct input...
<mzanetti> thanks
 * Saviq goes for another round of BT testing then
<Saviq> FAIL
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> Saviq: same issue still?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I don't think we support reverse pairing yet
<dandrader> dednick, "so my solution is just to delay the release for 100ms" <- is that in qtmir code?
<mzanetti> Saviq: need a bug for that
<dednick> dandrader: not yet
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw there is no such thing as reverse pairing in the spec :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's what I'm afraid of
<mzanetti> Saviq: well... its an incoming pairing... and has to work just like outgoing pairing
<dednick> dandrader: and it's going to have to be about 1s actually. seems to take a bit of time between destroying surface & closing session. going to put in a fadeout while it's deciding.
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I'm afraid we don't have a bt service... do we?
<mzanetti> oh right... the indicator
<dandrader> dednick, not sure I got it. if mir client (a prompt session) just destroys its surface and hang on to the session you do one thing. but if it also closes the session you do another?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, we need a snap decision from the bt indicator I think
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, all pairing needs to be handled by that, even for outgoing
<mzanetti> also incoming obex push requests
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah probably, not sure how it works now, but it feels like settings are quite involved
<mzanetti> Saviq: and I think without that pairing-agent not even incoming connections (without pairing) would work when system settings is not opened and in foreground :/
<mzanetti> as bluez always asks back iirc
<Saviq> mzanetti, well it should work for already paired devices
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, we need the indicator to handle this
<mzanetti> Saviq: it depends on the trust level (by specification)
<mzanetti> Saviq: you should be able to mark a device as trusted
<Saviq> MacSlow, friendly reminder, strip tags on lp:~macslow/unity8/fix-1348092
<dednick> dandrader: erm. trying to work out the details still. basically always hang on to the surface for awhile after it's destroyed. But if we close the session, it hangs onto it until the session is destroyed.
<mzanetti> and if that's not the case we'd need to open a snap decision which asks for ok
<Saviq> dednick, you got 0.1.16 in prompts-in-prompts too
<dednick> Saviq: damnit. i removed it yesterday
<MacSlow> Saviq, doh... ok
<dednick> Saviq: keeps going back into trunk!
<dednick> Saviq: removed.
<Saviq> dednick, remember to remove locally too
<dednick> Saviq: yup
<dandrader> dednick, I still don't fully understand the problem (might only get it when I see the code and try out for real), but as a general rule, IMHO, qtmir should only destroys a surface once unity8 okays it. so that we can ensure that unity8 animates what it has to animate. so there should be no need for those timers/delays....
<dandrader> dednick, so maybe the same would apply for sessions.....
<dednick> dandrader: if you mir destroys an application surface on close, when is it ok for u8 to destroy it?
<dandrader> dednick, qtmir would somehow tell that the surface was closed. unity8 responds to it by animating it away and once it's done it callls surface.release().
<dednick> dandrader: right. but when a session closes, it's the session that needs to animate away
<dandrader> dednick, so we would need a similar qtmir-unity8 "protocol"  for sessions...
<dandrader> or something in that spirit
<dednick> dandrader: but when a client closes, the session is destroyed some time after the surfaces (about 200ms or so). so there's nothing to animate, since the surfaces are already gone.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: CI passed on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/pageHeaderFailingTest/+merge/232528
<tsdgeos> \o/
<dednick> dandrader: the qtmir-unity8 protocol for sessions is what my branch does
<dandrader> dednick, the surface is only gone is unity8 already finished animating it (called surface.release)
<dandrader> is unity8/if unity8
<dednick> dandrader: yes. so i end up swiping down an empty session container :)
<dandrader> dednick, I don't see DarkenAndFadeInAnimation being used for anything. Is it a leftover? something for the future?
<dednick> dandrader: yeah, it's just left over. where supposed to be different types of animations for different surface types
<dednick> but nor supported yet.
<dednick> dandrader: i'll remove
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesomes
<MacSlow> Saviq, cleaned lp:~macslow/unity8/fix-1348092 only 8.0-tags remain
 * mzanetti listens to music using his bluetooth headphones and an ubuntu phone and loves it!
 * popey phones mzanetti to break that experience
<mzanetti> popey: if that works through the headphones too its the "Bye bye Nokia N950"
<popey> try it ㋛
<popey> known broken for months
<mzanetti> I only manage today to pair something for the first time (using the UI only)
<mterry> Does anyone have time for reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/unlock-via-dbus/+merge/232428 ?
<mterry> It's blocking some adb work
<mterry> @unity ^
<dandrader> mterry, I don't
<tsdgeos> mterry: why remove lockscreen.hide(); ?
<mterry> tsdgeos, Oh I had a comment in the merge but it got lost by later commits: "Just a quick comment on this change -- I realized it was an unnecessary call so I took it out.  greeter.login() does the hiding."
<mterry> tsdgeos, just unrelated cleanup really
<tsdgeos> mterry: don't understand this
<tsdgeos> UNLOCK_OUTPUT=$(adb shell "if [ \"\$(id -u)\" = 0 ]; then sudo -u phablet -i $GDBUS_CMD; else $GDBUS_CMD; fi" 2>&1)
<tsdgeos> why do i need sudo if i'm root already=
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, -u phablet
<tsdgeos> doh
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah, that bit was there to future-proof when adb changes which user it is
<tsdgeos> looks good to me then
<dednick> tsdgeos: mzanetti: SurfaceContainer.qml:47:19: Unable to assign bool to [unknown property type]
<dednick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8170572/
<dednick> any idea? it's happening totally randomly inside a qmltest
<dednick> every 10 or so runs it happens
<dandrader> dednick, is that trunk?
<dandrader> ah, the pastebin
<dednick> dandrader: yeah
<dednick> dandrader: oh. no, my branch
<dandrader> dednick, prompt-in-prompt or something else. that looks like something else
<dandrader> yeah, I've no idea
<dandrader> (that qml warning)
<dednick> dandrader: it's prompt in prompt
<dednick> the new one that i just pushed
<dandrader> oh, time to pull again
<dandrader> dednick, was already writing in my review that SurfaceContainer was quite empty now, not warranting the existence of a separate component (thus to be merged with SessionContainer)
<dednick> dandrader: heh. indeed. although it is used for opacity in the app window
<dandrader> ?
<dednick> switching between showing surface and showing splash
<dednick> dandrader: or screenshot
<dandrader> ah, I keep forgetting that AppWindow extends SessionContainer
<dandrader> dednick, I wonder if we could merge SessionContainer with AppWindow. might make it easier understand and maintain the interaction between the logic in those two files
<dandrader> just an idea
<dednick> dandrader: ? can't really. A SessionContainer has child SessionContainers which don't use things like splashscreens
<dandrader> dednick, or make AppWindow have a SessionContainer inside it instead. composition instead of inheritance
<dandrader> dednick, right
<dednick> dandrader: i thought about using composition, but thought it would introduce another level of items which takes more time to render.
<dandrader> dednick,not if that new level doesn't render anything itself but just positions its children
<dednick> dandrader: as in Item { Item {} } takes longer to render than Item {}
<dednick> greyback_: ^ ? didn't you do some perf monitoring on this?
<dednick> when i originally did prompt sessions i had a few levels which was slowing things down.
<greyback_> dednick: Items don't actually draw anything, they add a couple of extra nodes to the scenegraph though
<greyback_> so it's slightly slower to render the tree, but the difference would be tiny
<dandrader> hmm
<greyback_> Items can clip though, clipping often has a cost
<dandrader> oh yeah, clipping should be avoided as much as possible
<dandrader> but are disabled by default
<dednick> dandrader: well i dont mind. i can use composition if you really want it.
<dandrader> dednick, I'm still reviewing. so just an idea at this point
<dandrader> dednick, btw, are you changing that mp much still?
<dednick> dandrader: na, i think i'm done now
<dednick> greyback_: finished the qtmir one as well. :)
<dednick> greyback_: MR is up for grabs :)
<dednick> you know you want to.
<dednick> only 4k lines!
<greyback_> I really don't
<dednick> hehe
<dednick> greyback_: quite a bit of it is from the other MP
<greyback_> dednick: the fun part is figuring out what is and what isn't :)
<greyback_> dednick: commit message & checklist when you're ready
<dednick> 1k lines of tests. although i just realised they arent valid anymore
<dednick> damn. i think i commented them out
<dednick> probably not good
<greyback_> jesus dude you're a hero
<greyback_> dednick: ^
<dednick> greyback_: ? what, for disabling tests? :)
<greyback_> dednick: heh, no, just the hugeness of this MR
<dednick> one of my smaller ones i know
<dednick> i think my record still stands at 12k
<greyback_> that's your strategy, is it? shock & awe - nobody dares critique it!
<greyback_> note - tests are disabled in tests/tests/pro still
<cwayne> did the scope:// url stuff land in url-dispatcher?
<cwayne> and also, can i use that to open a scope to a specific department?
<Cimi> Saviq, you here?
<greyback_> dednick: high-level question - does your code support the case where a trust helper appears before the applicaiton does?
<greyback_> +surface
<dednick> greyback_: um. should do. i might not have tested that eventuality though
<greyback_> dednick: ok. Was just curious
<dednick> greyback_: oh. before the application does? no
<dednick> greyback_: before the app surface, yes.
<greyback_> dednick: before app surface is what I wanted to know. Thanks
<dednick> greyback_: pl
<dednick> ok )
<dednick> bah!
<greyback_> dednick: can you share tools and instructions on making a nested trust session?
<dednick> greyback_: sure
<mterry> kgunn_, any problems with landing silo 009?  It has unity8 while you have a version of unity8 in silo 002
<dednick> greyback_: added to mp
<greyback_> dednick: ta
<mhall119> Saviq: can a scope's Art and Icon fields use relative filenames?
<mhall119> it doesn't seem to find mine
<kgunn_> mterry: go for it....if we have to rebuild we'll rebuild
<cwayne> mhall119: they should
<Saviq> mhall119, if they're in click, yes
<mhall119> cwayne: Saviq: are there any restrictions or requirements for those files?
<Saviq> mhall119, they should be square, similar to those https://drive.google.com/drive/#folders/0B8I8ZVKH-8SsT1V6MmVGM01uRE0
<Saviq> mhall119, because they will be cropped to the aspect ratio of the dash
<Saviq> mhall119, in reality only one of them will be used soon
<mhall119> Saviq: cwayne: I think my problem was that the dash scopes manager doesn't update when I install a click package update, but it does on restart
<mhall119> is there a way to force it to refresh without restarting  my emulator?
<cwayne> none that i know of
<mhall119> pkill -f unity8-dash worked :)
<mhall119> Saviq: are we going to be able to use an image for the background, rather than just a color?
<Saviq> mhall119, no
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> Saviq: thanks for all your help today, I was able to make quite a bit of progress
<Saviq> mhall119, sure
<Saviq> mhall119, on backgrounds for scopes, there's a slew of issues that would arise of that
<Saviq> mhall119, different aspect ratios, readability etc
<mhall119> Saviq: but we have background images on the default ones and the dash management screen, so it's a problem that'll need solving anyway
<mhall119> and readability is technically already a possible issue, it's just up to the scope developer to not be dumb
<mhall119> I understand that there are issues though, and until they're worked out I can understand not supporting it
<mhall119> still, it would be nice to have
<mhall119> both for my own scopes, and being able to change the Apps scope background again :)
<Saviq> mhall119, sure, that's ultimately a design decision on how this should work, and it was explicit that they did not want image backgrounds on scopes (the background we see now is "see through")
 * mhall119 misses the purple salad
<mhall119> "see through"
<Saviq> mhall119, that basically means it's static behind the dash, not at the layer of scopes, where their background is
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-29
<Cimi> mooorning
<Saviq> oi!
<Cimi> Saviq, have some time?
<Saviq> Cimi, what up>
<Cimi> Saviq, I was wondering if we should allocate some height when the string summary is empty
<Saviq> Cimi, we shouldn't need to, when it's empty, it should be 0 high
<Cimi> Saviq, or if we should just behave like summary is not there at all
<Saviq> Cimi, not there at all
<Saviq> Cimi, basically the card needs to be as compact as possible while maintaining margins and such
<Cimi> Saviq, I will simply change then the boolean hasSummary into checking for carddata
<Cimi> both I mean
<Cimi> that will work
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, it definitely needs to be "runtime" as that depends on cardData indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey
<mzanetti> Saviq: so seems thre is an issue with the Dialog in the Lockscreen
<mzanetti> apparently the Notification (snap decision) is still on top of that
<mzanetti> now, I could try fiddling with z ordering and such... but I guess there could be issues in the future?
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, notifications are on top of greeter, too, not sure where the problem with that is?
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, notifications are on top of the Dialog too :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: at least the UITK one
<mzanetti> so I'll probably try to reuse that code without PopupUtils and just paint it above the lockscreen myself
<Saviq> mzanetti, what's "the Dialog in the Lockscreen"?
<mzanetti> the "This is your last attempt" dialog
<Saviq> mzanetti, and why would notifications not be on top of it?
<Saviq> z-axis "on top" I assume?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> so the notification (the lockscreen itself) is above the Dialog it opens
<mzanetti> so you won't see the dialog
<tsdgeos> is altnav broken in all scopes?
<mzanetti> Saviq: is it actually wanted that notifications are on top of modal dialogs?
<asac> altnav?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, go to ebay, change department
 * asac had the feeling something was broken in scopes, but didnt have a word
<mzanetti> :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but why is it showing all the time?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it shows empty in apps
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, does not, here
 * Saviq just flashed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: my pc http://i.imgur.com/7OAB8it.png
<tsdgeos> dist-upgraded a minute ago
<Saviq> tsdgeos, trunk doesn't behave like that here, updating now
<Saviq> (nor any of my phones)
<tsdgeos> asac: altnav is the "Alternative Navigation", the old departments  are now "nav" and "altnav"
<Saviq> asac, do you have the same tsdgeos posted above?
<Saviq> @unity anyone else seeing what tsdgeos is?
 * Saviq wonders if it's a click scope release
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i get it everywhere
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ¿?
<tsdgeos> well not everywhere
<tsdgeos> but everywhere that has navigation
<tsdgeos> say ebay too
<dednick> been a while since i've upgraded
<tsdgeos> maybe i have some broken manually installed package
<tsdgeos> let me make sure i reinstall the scopes plugin
<dednick> i haven't got that many click packages installed though
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, ignore it's my own bug
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thank you
<Saviq> asac, what's broken in scopes for you?
<asac> Saviq: its weird... the pics seem to be empty etc.
<asac> and content ... not sure; i think i --wipe installed and went out
<asac> and then was only on H connection
<asac> and thats how things fell over a bit and it took many retries until i ended up with pics on youtube etc.
<asac> right now its all ok ... but I am on wifi and it wasnt that OK last night even on wifi. maybe #4 really helped
<asac> ignore for now
<Saviq> asac, bug #1357321
<ubot5> bug 1357321 in Unity 8 "scope images do not load in HSDPA or 3G" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357321
<tsdgeos> easy fix https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_gsv_navigationShown/+merge/232671
<asac> Saviq: yay :) thx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so it's a bug in trunk?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes/no
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think the variable is not really needed
<tsdgeos> i.e. the places is used the black rectangle we show on navigation should fix
<tsdgeos> but i decided to play safe
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so why are you seeing it but not me? :D
<tsdgeos> ah no no
<tsdgeos> sorry
<tsdgeos> that's a different thing
<Saviq> ah ok
<tsdgeos> this just fixes a warning in command line
<Saviq> got it
<tsdgeos> my other thing was that i deleted an necessary visible:
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> also i could do with some branch reviewing
<Saviq> mzanetti, on dialogs vs. notifications... notifications *are* modal dialogs
<tsdgeos> again i have like 10 branches pending merge
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because they're all one-liners ;P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will try and do some of them
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... so what should happen when a modal dialog opens a modal dialog? :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, so, the lockscreen should not be a snap decision is all, but because it is
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, the dialog should show up on top, not sure why it doesn't?
 * Saviq always felt reparenting to root was gonna bite us in the a$$
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, afaik (and I still need to investigate more) PopupUtils reparents the dialog to the main window's root
<mzanetti> Saviq: +1 on that
<Saviq> mzanetti, still, sounds like it's a simple z-ordering issue then?
<Saviq> biab
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, it probably is...
<Saviq> mobo replacement service...
<mzanetti> :D
<Cimi> Saviq, I am not convinced we should behave like there is no summary
<Cimi> Saviq, afaics, summary might enable a different look for the card
<Cimi> Saviq, so if we have art + title + summary is different than art + title
<Cimi> Saviq, how shall we behave on those?
<Cimi> having a mix of two states?
<tsdgeos> paulliu: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/removeUnusedHasAttributes/+merge/232100 ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: since you commented on them, maybe you can do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/clickBlackStuffOverview/+merge/232431 and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dashOverviewFromTempScopePreview/+merge/232378 ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: your commit message is wrong
<Cimi> tsdgeos, change it
<tsdgeos> well what was wrong with mine?
<tsdgeos> or there was none?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, there was none
<tsdgeos> ok, thanks
<tsdgeos> improved
<Saviq> Cimi, summary forces background, and it still should
<Cimi> Saviq, ok, I will try to just play with right height
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> dednick, hey
<dednick> Saviq: do you know if there are any ubuntu-app-launch logs anywhere? ie logging requests for app starts ?
<Saviq> dednick, it should be just a job
<Saviq> dednick, check out in ~/.cache/upstart/application.log
<dednick> Saviq: but that's the app log isn't it? not the "upstart log"
<Saviq> dednick, anything upstart would print ends up in there
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> dednick, what I do when I don't know is just rm ~/.cache/upstart/*
<Saviq> dednick, and then check out what's new there after I've done what I wanted ;)
<dednick> Saviq: yup, that's what i did, but dont get anything interesting. was hoping to get a command line execution log or something
<Cimi> how do I rerun scopes backends?
<Cimi> Saviq, music and video scopes are empty for me
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I restart the service?
<Cimi> is it scopescanner?
<Cimi> mediascanner
<Cimi> still empty after killing mediascanner
<Cimi> weird
<Cimi> anyone?
 * Cimi reboots
<Cimi> w00t I have artists
<Cimi> the empty icon looks so bad
<Cimi> it has borders in it
<Saviq> another day, another mobo... /me lost the nV GPU
<Cimi> ouch
<Saviq> let
<Saviq> 's see what will Santa bring on Monday then...
<Saviq> *one* of them has to work fine
<Cimi> Saviq, lp:~unity-team/unity8/fix-vertical-journal
<Cimi> Saviq, is still clip by sth
<Cimi> Saviq, you busy with the motherboard or you can try that?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, trying
<Cimi> Saviq, is the ResponsiveVerticalJournal that clips
<Saviq> Cimi, not exactly, but yeah, expandedHeight == collapsedHeight, which is wrong
<Saviq> Cimi, BUT
<Saviq> I'm looking
<Saviq> Cimi, looks to me like CardVerticalJournal is misssing + 2*rowSpacing in expanded and collapsedHeight
<Saviq> Cimi, *or* verticalhournal should include those in its implicitHeight maybe
<Saviq> because that's what actually puts in the top and bottom margins, right tsdgeos?
<tsdgeos> reading
<Saviq> tsdgeos, basically, vjournal's implicitHeight == card height (when there's only one card, say)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but it seems to add spacing on top, should add it below, too, so implicitHeight is actually the whole thing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, there's the anchor margin in ResponsiveVerticalJournal.qml, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, so that's where it's missing
 * Saviq forgot there's one more abstraction in the middle
<tsdgeos> why is it missing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's missing in implicitHeight
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, ResponsiveVerticalJournal.implicitHeight does not take the margins into account
<tsdgeos> i don't understand why
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because it adds them on top/bottom
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and it takes vj's implicitheight directly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, RVJ adds margins above/below VJ
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but its implicitHeight does not take them into account
<Saviq> its == RVJ's
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you disagree?
<tsdgeos> i'm trying to undedstand why the test works then
<Cimi> Saviq, it is still not enough I think
<Saviq> Cimi, we need to find where does the huge top margin come from
<Saviq> Cimi, is all
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the test works slightly the other way
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it never looks at RVJ.implicitHeight
<tsdgeos> correct
<Saviq> so we're not testing it is all
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8177838/ shows the problem
<Cimi> Saviq, in the meanwhile, I pushed
<Cimi> Saviq, genericScopeView
<Cimi> line 212
<Cimi> topMargin: name != "" ? 0 : units.gu(2)
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos did you see topMargin: name != "" ? 0 : units.gu(2) ?
<Cimi> there are network splits I dont know if you read me
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yes, that is on purpose
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, that's because there's no category header
<Saviq> Cimi, it could've been 1 maybe
<Cimi> Saviq, this created the big padding at top
<Saviq> Cimi, but it's actually consistent with https://drive.google.com/drive/#folders/0B2WkkoWiZT_TcW44R0poQ1llcHc/0B2WkkoWiZT_TeEIyZG9VXzA2ZVk/0B8T-xKCA6bikQ1pIME9nNmUxM3c/0B71w9p1v_aX4Q0ZTZnpmWF9qSWc/0B71w9p1v_aX4SmxGN3l1aHBIcTA/0B8I8ZVKH-8SsalVsbjFCd0l3bGs
<Saviq> Cimi, it's the rest of the dash that isn't...
<Saviq> if only stupid google let you zoom a file in to what is actually at least 100%
<Saviq> instead of "oh, it's higher than your screen, it can't make sense to zoom it even more" like WTF really?
<Cimi> Saviq, what yo I need to append to open it with the right account?
<Cimi> on the linlk
<Saviq> ?authuser=1?
<Cimi> I try
<Cimi> Saviq, or just link me a file
<Saviq> Cimi, same thing, if it's protected
<Saviq> Cimi, can you see https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B8I8ZVKH-8SsUklLM1o4UXZCVXc/edit ?
<Saviq> Cimi, I changed it to be public
<Cimi> Saviq, I can
<dandrader> wow, vkb nicely animates up and down now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do you think of the coment i just made in the https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1363052 bug?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363052 in Unity 8 "dash overview misbehaves when there's only the apps scope" [Low,Triaged]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think scrolling it would be fine, assuming it would stick to the middle
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like it should be centered horizontally with width: Math.min(implicitWidth, parent.width)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that you can still drag and overshoot it, just it sticks in the center
<Saviq> s/implicitWidth/contentWidth/
<Cimi> this PageHeaderLabelTest__test_popover that is always failing
<Cimi> is because of SDK?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, fixed in Albert's branch
<Saviq> mterry_, hey, did you see plars reported that unlock script doesn't work?
<Saviq> mterry_, it looked like it didn't get dbus details
<Saviq> uh oh
<Saviq> failed to add storage device
<Saviq> quite persistent, too...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it wokred here when i tried yetteaday
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I mean the notification
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's messing with our autopilot tests
<tsdgeos> ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and I don't *have* any storage device...
<tsdgeos> that may be
<Saviq> what was the name of that package...
<Saviq> ciborium
<mterry_> Saviq, I did... I tested quite heavily so I'm hoping that was a mistake, but I'd like to talk to plars about it.  plars?
<plars> mterry_: hi, I have that phone set up still, but have a meeting starting in 20 min
<mterry_> plars, mako or otherwise?
<plars> mterry_: this is on mako, but I'm happy to try it on krillin, needs to work everywhere but I'm not sure why it would work on one and not the other
<plars> mterry_: what did you test on?
<mterry_> plars, I tried on both, just checking
<mterry_> plars, did you directly call the unlock-device script or do it via the ./run-smoke script?
<plars> mterry_: I was using run-smoke
<plars> mterry_: wanted to capture the full setup the way it's used
<mterry_> plars, I'll try again with latest code
<mterry_> plars, I did test run-smoke
<plars> mterry_: I'll do some more testing with it here as well
<dandrader> Saviq, do we have written anywhere about the format of commit messages (short summary, then empty line, then long description if any)
<dandrader> ?
<Saviq> dandrader, no
<dandrader> Saviq, but we are using this format right?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, will add it to the checklist
<dandrader> review checklist
<tsdgeos> Saviq: where's that weird notification in autopilot coming from?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ciborium
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what's that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you mean the storage one?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, our storage manager
<dandrader> Saviq, but we have some conflicting information as mterry_ just told me that some people were asking for verbose, detailed  change log entries. and since we generate them out of the first line of commit messages, that would mean looooong first lines
<Saviq> dandrader, doesn't have to be first line
<dandrader> which I don't agree with btw
<Saviq> dandrader, it's up to the first empty line
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so how does one run autopilot tests now?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, reboots and hopes that stuff's good again ;)
<mterry_> Saviq, dandrader: uh, that format of commit messages doesn't match historical practices for debian/changelog entries
<tsdgeos> Saviq: prfff
<mterry_> dandrader, Saviq: is the complaint about long first lines just a style thing or a tooling problem or what?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, adb shell gdbus introspect --system -p -d org.freedesktop.UDisks2 -o /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/mmcblk0 /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/mmcblk0p2 | grep System
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what's that say?
<tsdgeos> i don't know
<tsdgeos> i rebotted
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that needs to say "true"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if it doesn't, means udev rules didn't stick
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Sergio is on it
<tsdgeos> well, i have a unittest failing in CI but not ondesktop
<tsdgeos> need to get it to happen on the phone so i can try to fix it
<tsdgeos>       readonly b HintSystem = true;
<tsdgeos> is what i got
<Saviq> mterry_, is something like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/8.00+14.10.20140814.1-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> like this actually a useful changelog?
<Saviq> mterry_, IMO changelog should be a summary, you get full history from the commit log
<Saviq> mterry_, there's things that we should potentially include in the changelog (like dependency changes)
<Saviq> mterry_, but I don't think explaining the whole change is so useful to be there?
<mterry_> Saviq, I understand why you'd say that, but I believe the preference in the Ubuntu project is for verbose changelogs
<Saviq> mterry_, you can still do verbose changelogs
<Saviq> mterry_, it will take the commit message up to the first newline
<Saviq> empty
<Saviq> not newline
<Saviq> emptyline
<mterry_> Saviq, sure...  but you were just arguing against verbosity I thought?
<Saviq> mterry_, against oververbosity
<mterry_> You wanted a "summary"
<Saviq> mterry_, yeah, summary != one line
<Saviq> mterry_, I just don't think all of the details that go with a commit message (because they reference code, for example), go with a changelog
<mterry_> Saviq, again, I think the preference of the Ubuntu project is to be more verbose rather than less verbose.  But I hear you about code.  For example, I usually omit the rationale behind specific code decisions and such, leaving them to the MP
<Saviq> mterry_, but well, if that's what Ubuntu is after, then we should tell sil2100, he's the one who agreed and implemented the short version in the train ;D
<dandrader> mterry_, Saviq, I've no option on unity8's debian/changelog as I'm not a consumer of it. But I am a consumer of commit messages, and when I do a "bzr log" or "bzr qlog" I wanna glance at what has recently happened and changed. so short summaries. but then I stumble upon a whole "paragraph in a line" biography that takes me a minute to digest
<Saviq> mterry_, it was really bad in the changelogs generated by it because it dropped newlines and such
<dandrader> s/option/opinion
<mterry_> Saviq, well if the landing team is happy, I won't gainsay them.  I was under the impression they had explicitly asked for more verbosity
<sil2100> Saviq, mterry_: you can override that if you want ;)
<sil2100> Saviq, mterry_: if you want to include the whole commit-message, just check a flag during the build job and done
<mterry_> dandrader, that sounds like a tooling problem that doesn't wrap lines?
<Saviq> mterry_, not really
<Saviq> mterry_, even if it wrapped but was a whole long sentence
<Saviq> mterry_, that's a commit msg problem
<dandrader> mterry_, no. I don't wanna read a whole paragraph (wrapped or not) just to know roughly what a commit is about
<mterry_> Saviq, OK sure.  So now we're fighting run on sentences?
<mterry_> Whatever, I don't mean to sound obstructionist.
<dandrader> mterry_, I want a summary
<dandrader> a short description
<mterry_> I also want readable commit logs and such
<Saviq> mterry_, I don't think one prevents the other
<dandrader> mterry_, if I am indeed interested in this specific commit. then I would go and read the whole story
<Saviq> mterry_, maybe we just need a wiki page that will summarize what we want on a commit message :)
<mterry_> dandrader, except there's not a very easy mapping
<dandrader> mterry_, but that's not the case when I'm just listing all commits
<dandrader> mterry_, a short description/summary doesn't have to be accurate
<dandrader> mterry_, that's why you put a long description below
<mterry_> Saviq, yeah for sure, we should have some guidance in a wiki somewhere.  I was merely cautioning against (A) formatting in a way that isn't normal for debian/changelog and (B) recommending not being verbose
<Saviq> mterry_, oh no, I recommend being verboes
<Saviq> mterry_, just how much of that ends up in debian/changelog is the debate here
<Saviq> mterry_, like this is an extreme example and pure tsdgeos fault for just randomly pasting stuff in commit msgs, but still https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/7.90+14.10.20140703.1-0ubuntu1 ;)
<Saviq> mterry_, but really I think where this started from really is the fact that the train flattened the commit msg into changelog
<Saviq> mterry_, so if you had a list of some sort, it would get inlined
<Saviq> and totally not readable
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's not my fault our tools suck
<tsdgeos> that was nicely formatted on my end
<mterry_> Saviq, well let's be more explicit than "verbose" -- I think we both agree that details of the code are rarely suitable.  But sounds like maybe we have a different idea of exactly where the line does go :)
<kgunn> lol
<Saviq> mterry_, I think the landing team would mostly appreciate a list of dependency changes
<mterry_> Sure.  And that might want to be called out in the checklist or something.  Very easy to forget that (for me at least)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, problem is it's indented and wrapped, would have to become real smart to deal with indents and reflowing the text because it's trying to fit within 80 lines and such...
<Saviq> mterry_, yup
<Saviq> s/lines/columns/
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, this one should be ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/rework-launcher-backend/+merge/232200
<Saviq> mzanetti, ON A FRIDAY!?
<mzanetti> :D
 * Saviq sees QDebug where not needed
<mzanetti> oops.
<Saviq> +888/-1089 that I like
<mzanetti> Saviq: as usual... if it doesn't work its probably too much code
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't mention pot on MP comments
<mzanetti> ?
<Saviq> superseeds
<mzanetti> still not following
<Saviq> mzanetti, super*seeds*
<Saviq> mzanetti, has nothing to do with superseding ;)
<mzanetti> oh
<tsdgeos> i need debian/* help
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hitme
<tsdgeos> why the packages of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/scopes_more_things_on_memory/+merge/232185 don't depend on qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because you put it in build deps only
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you need that in runtime deps instead
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i need it in build deps too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for unity8-private most probably
<tsdgeos> or testCardFoo will fail
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, mock it for testCardFoo
<tsdgeos> it's not a mock
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ideally that is
<tsdgeos> it's checking the thing that creates the card
<tsdgeos> i mean basically checking the component can be created
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, do you not want to test the functionality too? in testCard?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that it actually does the right thing?
<tsdgeos> that's a different story :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in any case, the primary place where qml-module depends should be
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is *runtime* depends of the relevant package
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, be it unity8, unity8-common or unity8-private
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in your case it's unity8-private, because that's where the plugin goes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, _and_ build.sh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because we can't auto-install runtime deps unfortunately
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then, if your test fails still, means you either should mock it (ideally, but probably not for like the whole of Ubuntu.Components...), or add to Build-Depends
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey, can you take a look when you have a moment? https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/expandable-widget/+merge/231865
<cwayne> Saviq: ping
 * tsdgeos clicks
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i don't know much of the internals of unity-scopes-shell tbh
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: what do you want me to do?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah, ok, fair enough.. i'll ask petewoods to review on monday
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i mean the code looks good from the "i know nothing about this but it doesn't look crazy"
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> cwayne, poing
<cwayne> Saviq: could a scope:// url be used from another scope's preview action?
<cwayne> like for a 'see more' button or something
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, :) no worries
<Saviq> cwayne, yeah, that works already
 * Saviq wonders where it's implemented...
<Saviq> pstolowski, do you remember? actions that do canned scopes?
<cwayne> Saviq: i tried it yesterday (with the silo for url-dispatcher) and I could get it to work from url-dispatcher from cli, but not from a scope
<pstolowski> Saviq, cwayne yes, that should work, just set "uri" attribute of action to be a scope uri (please use CannedQuery + to_uri() rather than hardcoding scope:// strings)
<cwayne> hm, ok, and so i could do that to a specific department then
<cwayne> pstolowski: so i set it from cannedquery touri, and clicking the button does nothing :/
<pstolowski> cwayne, can you pastebin the code where you construct the preview?
<cwayne> pstolowski: i just set the action URI to CannedQuery.ToURI() (its in go though)
<cwayne> which is setting the URI to scope://com.canonical.scopes.poi_poi?q=
<pstolowski> cwayne, you;re right, something broke :(, i've just checked with click scope where we have such action button for scopes
<pstolowski> cwayne, let me check one more thing.. it appears to be working in scopes scope (when you open a preview for a scope, and hit "Search" button)
<pstolowski> cwayne, it appears to be working only for favorited scopes for some reason
<Saviq> pstolowski, oh :|
<Saviq> pstolowski, we reaaally need to redo the Scopes model... I really feel like it should just give me canned queries and we should go: getScopeForQuery(query) every time
<pstolowski> Saviq, I recall we had issues with executing canned query for temp pages before..
<cwayne> pstolowski: even that's not working for me
<pstolowski> cwayne, try to 're-visit' the scope and preview
<pstolowski> cwayne, also, can you  tail -f /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/unity8-dash.log while clicking the button?
<cwayne> pstolowski: UbuntuWindow::handleSurfaceFocusChange(focused=false)
<cwayne> UbuntuWindow::handleSurfaceFocusChange(focused=true)
<cwayne> Got scope URI "scope://com.canonical.scopes.poi_poi?q=&dep=bus"
<pstolowski> cwayne, yeah, so shell plugin receives it
<pstolowski> cwayne, anyway... this is a bug
<pstolowski> cwayne, can you open it against unity-scopes-shell?
<cwayne> i certainly can
<cwayne> pstolowski: oh its already there https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1335761
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335761 in unity-scopes-shell "[Dash] Activating a preview with a scope URI for the current scope doesn't send you back to the results view" [High,Confirmed]
<pstolowski> cwayne, yeah, this is related
<mterry_> Saviq, wait...  your checklist commit guidelines...  You did exactly what I didn't want you to do -- you are recommending a format that leaves only the summary in debian/changelog
<mterry_> Right?
<mterry_> Ah, I guess you aren't.  Because this is the "Commit Message" field in the MP which all goes to the changelog, I suppose
<Saviq> mterry_, that was dandrader|lunch's entry btw
<mterry_> Saviq, ah sorry, you had mentioned editing the wiki
<Saviq> mterry_, and, no, it doesn't go whole to the changelog
<mterry_> Saviq, ah ok...
<Saviq> mterry_, by default, in the train, it goes until the first empty line
<mterry_> Saviq, so yeah, I don't like those recommendations
<Saviq> mterry_, yeah, amend it please so that it allows more verbosity
<Saviq> or recommends rather than allows
<mterry_> Saviq, ok updated, explaining that one section goes to debian/changelog and the other doesn't, including a reminder to mention any new dependencies
 * mterry_ goes to lunch
<bregma> so, Unity8 on the desktop is dead again after today's update...  no frames get rendered
<bregma> any thoughts on the cause this time?
<bschaefer> :(
<Saviq> bregma, can you check in apt history what packages got upgraded?
<bregma> Saviq,
<bregma> <ChrisTownsend> bregma: These are all of the packages that got upgraded/installed when this started to occur: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8181861/
<bregma> Chris backed out the unity8 changes and the problem still occurred
<bregma> my guess is the libreoffice and linux kernel packages are innocent
<bregma> another clue is it works OK from an LXC container but not on the bare metal
<bregma> anyway, we're closing for the long weekend now, we'll get back on the trail Tuesday
<Saviq> bregma, I'll try and have data for you before that
<bregma> cool
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-30
<cm-t> Hi, what is the best channel to talk about the unity8-desktop-session?  here, #ubuntu-iso, #ubuntu-touch, … ?
<Saviq> cm-t, here is good, but weekends are rather quiet here
<cm-t> Saviq: thanks, I'v updated my post :) http://redd.it/2f0ywo
<YokoZar> What's the name of the indicator that shows apt warnings like broken packages on system?  (looks like a red circle with a white minus sign when there's an issue)
<YokoZar> (Want to report a bug)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-31
<russo79> Hi, is there a way through D-Bus to find if the computer has been locked in Ubuntu 14.04? I know that that the signals LockRequested, Locked, UnlockRequest and Unlock are sent.
<russo79> This however means to monitor D-Bus, isn't there a method like org.gnome.ScreenSaver.GetActive() on com.ubuntu.Unity.Session ?
<russo79> my google-fu didn't help to on this issue unfortunately.
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-24
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: when you have 5 secs https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/haptify_launcher/+merge/268756
<tsdgeos> i think we had talked about this at some point
<tsdgeos> and then forgot about it
<mzanetti> right. saw it, yes
<mzanetti> will review
<mzanetti> still trying to boot the emulator
<tsdgeos> sure, no hurry
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/haptify_launcher/+merge/268756/comments/675994
<tsdgeos> sure can work on that
<mzanetti> dandrader, ping
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: when is "Haptics.play() on longpress when dragging is activated" ?
<tsdgeos> you mean after you start moving?
<tsdgeos> or just on long press?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, to inform the user that he can start dragging now
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, basically the same time when the quicklist is shwon
<mzanetti> shown
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah feels better like that i think
<mzanetti> cool
<dandrader> mzanetti, pong
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: how does one fake a notification?
<tsdgeos> i think you had some command line app?
<tsdgeos> maybe notify-send works as well on the phone
 * tsdgeos tries
<tsdgeos> yep it does
<mzanetti> dandrader, hey, you think it would be hard to make the mousetouchadaptor work on Mir too?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, for simple ones it's ok...but for firing up a full blown snap-decision with all bells and whistles you should grab one of the examples from lp:unity-notifications/examples
<tsdgeos> a simple one would do here
<dandrader> mzanetti, what do you mean by "work on Mir"
<mzanetti> dandrader, well, running with -mousetouch also when running on Mir
<mzanetti> dandrader, right now MouseTouchAdaptor just returns if != xcb
<dandrader> mzanetti, aahhh, ok
<dandrader> mzanetti, should be possible
<mzanetti> dandrader, reason is, the emulator seems to give us mouse events only
<dandrader> mzanetti, but it would make unity8 depend on mir I think
<mzanetti> dandrader, mterry worked around the edge intro by disabling it, still leaves the issue with right/left edge
<dandrader> mzanetti, as MouseTouchAdaptor work on native events
<mzanetti> right
<mzanetti> dandrader, also I'm not sure if it's the right fix... just exploring options
<mzanetti> dandrader, ideally the emulator would give us touch events I'd say... which then obviously makes it hard to test "convergence" stuff in there
<mzanetti> rsalveti, hey, do you think there's a chance to make the emulator send touch events instead of mouse events?
<mzanetti> otherwise we'll have troubles over and over again... we have lots of code that intentionally only works with touch events
<tsdgeos> cimi: ping?
<cimi> tsdgeos, pong
<cimi> ?
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> ?
<tsdgeos> cimi: i can't find the radius_pressed.sci file :S
<cimi> tsdgeos, it's ubuntu-ui-toolkit internal file
<tsdgeos> cimi: is it?
<cimi> tsdgeos, and I believe is embedded in the c++ files
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok that'd make sense
<tsdgeos> since dpkg -s couldn't find it either
<cimi> tsdgeos, what to you need it for?
<tsdgeos> cimi: i was just checking your changes
<cimi> tsdgeos, we don't have a replacement "aspect" property for that
<tsdgeos> why not?
<cimi> tsdgeos, so we are forced to use old ubuntushape for pressed effect
<tsdgeos> doesn't Pressed do that?
<cimi> tsdgeos, aspect can be UbuntuShape.Flat, .Inset, .DropShadow
<cimi> nope
<cimi> unless they added recently
<cimi> is there one?
<tsdgeos>         if (borderSource.endsWith(QString("radius_idle.sci"))) {
<tsdgeos>             aspect = Inset;
<tsdgeos>         } else if (borderSource.endsWith(QString("radius_pressed.sci"))) {
<tsdgeos>             aspect = Pressed;
<tsdgeos>         } else {
<tsdgeos>             aspect = Flat;
<tsdgeos>         }
<cimi> °_° cool
<tsdgeos> no idea how it looks like
<tsdgeos> but it'd seem it does what we want?
<tsdgeos> cimi: can you give it a try?
<cimi> it wasn't there like a month ago and loic when on holiday
<cimi> not sure when he got time to add :D
<tsdgeos> instead that overlayColor/overlayRect you use in LazyImage?
<cimi> tsdgeos, +1
<cimi> let me see
<cimi> tsdgeos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1475657
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1475657 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Missing replacement for borderSource: "border_pressed.sci"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> the Pressed one is private
<tsdgeos> silly
<cimi> tsdgeos, is that branch fine to you?
<dandrader> greyback, rebased lp:~dandrader/qtmir/mirSurface on top of latest trunk
<tsdgeos> cimi: still having a look
<tsdgeos> cimi: but unless you or someoene else approve my branch that is below in the stack we won't be able to land it
<cimi> yea<h
<greyback> dandrader: thanks!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, which one? uitk 1.3?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yep
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yeah... will approve/land it as soon as I get confirmation we're switching to 1.3 for OTA-7
<tsdgeos> :)
<mzanetti> which seems likely. bzoltan gave green light. bfiller has scheduled apps to be updated this/next sprint
<cimi> tsdgeos, since I tested my branch, your branch before is fine, but I'd land them together
<tsdgeos> we need to make PreviewRatingDisplay a listview and not a repeater
<tsdgeos> i can feel the half a second it takes to generate all PreviewRatingSingleDisplay when scrolling in telegram for example
<tsdgeos> and when i say half a second is more like 3 seconds :D
 * tsdgeos gets to work on that
<cimi> tsdgeos, want me to do it?
<tsdgeos> cimi: do what? the preview thing?
<cimi> tsdgeos, rating display
<tsdgeos> cimi: if you're free, sure all yours
<cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/new-shadows-1.3/+merge/266084 ?
<tsdgeos> cimi: yeah that's next
<tsdgeos> cimi: remerge it, it has conflcits
<cimi> o
<cimi> k
<tsdgeos> or at elast launchpad says it has
<cimi> tsdgeos, false
<cimi> anyway I merged sth
<tsdgeos> something must be wrong with launchpad
<tsdgeos> your branch has some =======
<tsdgeos> and i have one that has too
<tsdgeos> but then i don't see them on the local checkout
<cimi> tsdgeos, which file?
<tsdgeos> cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/new-shadows-1.3/+merge/266084 qml/Launcher/LauncherDelegate.qml
<cimi> mmm
<cimi> mine has too
 * cimi guesses someone must have done bzr resolve wrongly :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, try again :D
<tsdgeos> cimi: what did you do?
<cimi> tsdgeos, pushed
<tsdgeos> oh :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, looks like "someone" used bzr resolve when he shouldn't
<tsdgeos> i see
<mterry> mzanetti, what is the easiest way to test that reminders-app branch?
<mterry> mzanetti, make a click via qtcreator?
<mzanetti> mterry, yeah, open it in QtCreator, add -DCLICK_MODE=ON and hit the play button
<rsalveti> mzanetti: it might be possible, but would need to check, but what is the main issue with mouse events?
<mzanetti> rsalveti, for example you can't use edge gestures without touch. that prevents one to pass the edge tutorial and to switch apps using the right edge
<rsalveti> mzanetti: well, I used that before on the emulator just fine
<mzanetti> hmm... interesting
<mzanetti> rsalveti, could it be that something changed in that regard?
<rsalveti> not in the emulator side
<rsalveti> that code didn't change for a while
<mzanetti> but we're doing the same in unity for 2 years too already
<rsalveti> but everything got broken when a new mir and qtubuntu landed
<mzanetti> ah ok...
<mzanetti> might be in there then
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> I will spend some time today investigating what still needs for the emulator to work
<rsalveti> saw some bugs were updated over the last few weeks
<rsalveti> (I was away for the past 2 weeks)
<mzanetti> rsalveti, yeah. if you create a new one right now it won't boot, you need to install silo 25 on it
<mzanetti> rsalveti, that will get you started, but you won't be able to pass the intro
<rsalveti> got it, thanks
<rsalveti> right
<mzanetti> rsalveti, there's also a silo to disable the intro for the emulator, wich might just be good enough for a quickfix, but as I said, it doesn't stop there
<rsalveti> yeah, we need to fix the gesture support
<rsalveti> it was working before
<greyback__> seb128: can you add that to https://trello.com/c/cSr7Qp4h/175-add-special-client-interface-for-mouse-keyboard-control please
<seb128> greyback__, k
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-25
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: hi
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, silo 44 has all the scopes and unity api stuff for wily to sync it with api changes in vivid. we need to land it somehow with unity8
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, it's not dual landing, so i guess we need a binary sync of unity8?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, would be good to check if unity8 actually compiles against that silo
<tsdgeos> we do you need to land it with unity8?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes, because of the activation api change
<tsdgeos> sure but the current unity8 already doesn't work/build
<tsdgeos> so it's not a need to but a nice to, no?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, what do you mean? to just land silo 44?
<tsdgeos> won't be worse than what we have today, no?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i see. yes
<tsdgeos> i think it's a good way to unblock you
<tsdgeos> and then we can decide what to do
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, would be good to check if unity8 compiles with this silo anyway to make sure i didn't screw up versions etc. or do you have problems with other unity8 dependencies too?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: that makes sense
<tsdgeos> let me check
<tsdgeos> i think that's the onyl dewpendency issue we had
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, so perhaps i should add unity8 to the silo and check if it builds?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i can do it in my chroot
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, okay, thanks
<tsdgeos> if you add it it'll land it and change the changelog and stuff
<tsdgeos> and will be weird, no?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, no, i'd remove it afterwards
<tsdgeos> ah, well let me just try it here
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> or maybe we need to land it
<tsdgeos> since it will remove unity8 on dist-upgade
<tsdgeos> don't want to end up with a phone image without a phone shell :D
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: it builds fine
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, \o/ thanks
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so now the question is what to do
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: because if we do nothing as i suggested, it removes unity8 -> bad, a binary sync is in theory binary incompatible because of gcc stuff -> bad, and building will mess up our changelog -> bad
<tsdgeos> :D
<pstolowski> awesome :D
<tsdgeos> i guess wait for sil or mzanetti to show up?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yo
<mzanetti> hey
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: pstolowski is landing the new unity-api for wily our options are
<tsdgeos>  we do nothing, it removes unity8 -> bad, a binary sync from vivid-overlay is in theory binary incompatible because of gcc stuff -> bad, and building will mess up our changelog -> bad
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, mzanetti not only unity-api, also unity-scopes-shell and unity-scopes-api in same silo
<tsdgeos> or that's how i understand it :D
<mzanetti> meh
<mzanetti> ok... will see what I can do
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ok... so seems like we need a branch now... I suggest we move development towards the overlay branch and then we can sync the code over to trunk whenever pstolowski forces us to
<mzanetti> and release a wily package from there
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so we do want to use master as overlay branch and then have a wily/ for wily? or use overlay branch for overlay and master for wily?
<mzanetti> overlay -> overlay ,  trunk -> wily
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, otherwise it'll confuse people
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: we already have that overlay branch btw
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, says the branches have diverged. afaik you created the overlay branch
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, is there anything to lose if I overwrite it?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> it's just what master had when wily was created
<mzanetti> ah... LP pushed translations
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> that's what i was going to mention
<mzanetti> ok. updated
<tsdgeos> we need to make sure that this change doesn't break translations
<tsdgeos> or we just keep both overlay and master totally in sync
<tsdgeos> so it doesn't matter
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yeah... I would try to keep them in sync. just have an additional patch that fixes packaging or so
<tsdgeos> k
<pstolowski> mzanetti, tsdgeos fyi, Michi has been working on changes to unity-scopes-api packaging that will make it possible for us to maintain a single source tree for both releases and merge the two trunks we have right now. once this is finished we will be able to apply similar solution to the rest of our projects, but for now we need to have a split to unblock landings
<mzanetti> pstolowski, ok. I'm preparing a release package for wily
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hmm
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: yes?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i was just trying to install silo 4 (inline music playback) on a freshly flashed krillin
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, it says unity8 would downgrade
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, but citrain doesn't say the silo is dirty
<tsdgeos> :S
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, have you landed anything recently in vivid-overlay?
<tsdgeos> today
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> right silo needs rebuilding
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok, i guess i'll rebuild then :/
<mzanetti> pstolowski, so, unity-api trunk has unity-shell-scopes=6 still
<cimi> tsdgeos, on the preview rating, how do you plan making a listview?
<cimi> tsdgeos, do we have any design on that?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: right, silo 44
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> pstolowski, tsdgeos. so I'll make a branch that builds with that, and add it to that silo?
<tsdgeos> cimi: just make it be like the repeater but with lazily loaded children
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it "just builds", or at least that's what my chroot says
<tsdgeos> chroot+silo44 of coruse
<cimi> tsdgeos, maybe I need a coffee but how we can do that? we want the listview not to be full height?
<cimi> tsdgeos, or we want it to scroll and hide reviews?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, but we still want it as part of that silo, no?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i guess so, i convinved pstolowski that we didn't but then i guess we do if we're branching off
<pstolowski> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> pstolowski, add this one then: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/build-for-wily/+merge/269018
<tsdgeos> cimi: we do not want the list to scroll, the page already scrolls
<cimi> tsdgeos, indeed, so how can it be lazy loading?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, hmm it's targeted against existing trunk?
<tsdgeos> cimi: because it's a listview and that's what listviews do :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, if we have a listview that doesn't scroll and is as long as all the delegates, how is different from a repeater?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, ah, you want to create another trunk for vivid, right?
<mzanetti> pstolowski, yes. we'll be using the overlay branch for vivid+overlay
<pstolowski> +1
<tsdgeos> cimi: because you set displayMarginBeginning/end accordingly
<mzanetti> we need to resubmit the existing mps but that's ok
<tsdgeos> and then only the delegates on view are created
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok never used that property, just reviewed when you did
<mzanetti> pstolowski, I see you're building silo4
<mzanetti> pstolowski, those MP's need to be redirected towards the overlay branch too
<mzanetti> the audioCardSupport one
<pstolowski> mzanetti, ah, good point
<mzanetti> I'll do
<mzanetti> pstolowski, hmm... can we reconfigure silo 4? I can't find it in the new "spreadsheet"
<mzanetti> found it... it was hiding behind an "...older..." link
<mzanetti> pstolowski, ok. reconfigured
<pstolowski> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> pstolowski|lunch, hey, please let me know before you land that silo to wily
<mzanetti> need to make sure OTA-6 is out of the way before that
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: almost nice, we almost got a vivid CI for the overlay branch :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/audioCardSupport/+merge/269029
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/audioCardSupport/+merge/269029/comments/676500
<tsdgeos> got run on vivid
<tsdgeos> but since it's vivid only, not with the overlay ppa
<tsdgeos> also fails to build
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> oh wait i see some ppa in there
<mzanetti> the ppa is there, yes
<tsdgeos> nice, let's propse another branch maybe we get a green light :D
<tsdgeos> that'd be so weird
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> after all that time
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> I didn't know there's a vivid ci configured on that branch
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, do you know what happened with this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/tutorial-bottom-gap-rtm/+merge/250010
<mzanetti> why is it in the list of approved ones?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i just proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/cropped_image_image_urls_silent/+merge/269040 against overlaty, let's see what CI says
<mzanetti> yep
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: no idea really what happened with the branch
<tsdgeos> i guess it was just approved when we abandoned rtm?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yeah... but why does it show up today? it hasn't been around before
<mzanetti> and I can't see any manual change
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: show up where?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/unity8/+activereviews
<tsdgeos> it always shows there?
<tsdgeos> maybe before you were visiting https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/+activereviews like i was?
<mzanetti> ah... that might be true
<tsdgeos> but if we're going ot use overlay
<tsdgeos> we probably need to move to https://code.launchpad.net/unity8/+activereviews
<mzanetti> yep
<tsdgeos> it's nicer doesn't have the WiP ones :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, how do I use those displayMargin?
<cimi> tsdgeos, it looks like the property is used to show more delegates rather than showing less
<tsdgeos> cimi: you set it so that the listview only creates delegates for the really visible part of the listview
<tsdgeos> cimi: you set it negative
<cimi> ah, cruel
<ltinkl> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/clickAwayNotifications/+merge/268170 updated in case you get some time to review, thx :)
<cimi> tsdgeos, setting those without hacks seems hard at first glance
<tsdgeos> cimi: define "hacks"
<cimi> tsdgeos, chaining back using parent or adding extra properties?
<cimi> tsdgeos, this is a preview Widget, doesn't know where it is
<mzanetti> ltinkl, ack, thanks
<cimi> tsdgeos, you might have to add special properties to set this display margins from outside
<cimi> tsdgeos, or in the preview widget look for parent and see where those parent are
<tsdgeos> cimi: yep
<tsdgeos> you use properties, looking at your parents is a bad idea :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, so I will need to add those alias only for this preview widget, right?
<cimi> tsdgeos, and through the loader of PreviewWidgetFactory too
<cimi> doesn't sound nice
<cimi> is there an alternative?
<tsdgeos> cimi: i don't think so, you need to pass the info down, so all of the intermediate stuff need it too
<tsdgeos> cimi: or you can just try looking at your parent :D
<tsdgeos> you don't really need to look at your parent
<cimi> tsdgeos, padding a displayMarginBeginning/end from preview widget factory loader doesn't sound nice either
<cimi> passing
<cimi> not padding
<tsdgeos> well you don't pass the display margin
<tsdgeos> you pass the visibility range
<cimi> mmmm
<tsdgeos> anyhow
<tsdgeos> you can try using mapToItem with null parent
<tsdgeos> that gives you the pos against the root view
<tsdgeos> that should be ok-ish too i guess
<tsdgeos> food!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/make_pot_file/+merge/269057
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> I started to fix this too
<mzanetti> and seems ltinkl too
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> my other branch against overlay has still not come back
<tsdgeos> which is good news
<tsdgeos> may even be running on CI
<mzanetti> yeah
<ltinkl> mzanetti, go ahead :)
<mzanetti> ltinkl, too late... tsdgeos beat us
<mzanetti> dandrader, ping
<dandrader> mzanetti, pong
<mzanetti> dandrader, now I remember why I was so struggling with the focus stuff... because there's a bug that I fixed but now it's back after your changes
<mzanetti> dandrader, go to make tryShell, set all to desktop mode
<mzanetti> and hit the "start all apps" button
<mzanetti> CPU will loop
<mzanetti> 100%
<dandrader> mzanetti, and this is the only way to reproduce this issue?
<mzanetti> dandrader, well, happens if 2 items are added to the model in the same event loop cycle
<mzanetti> so could happen in real usage too
<mzanetti> we're not really using it yet in production so hard to tell
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, your branch returned
<tsdgeos> look
<tsdgeos> it almost worked :D
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> qmltests config seems borked
<tsdgeos> actually it's pretty good
<tsdgeos> the 2 autopilots that fail
<tsdgeos> are the 2 that i've patches waiting for
<tsdgeos> qmluitests is weird
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, qmltests has issues with gcc
<tsdgeos> is it because it misses the ppa?
<mzanetti> which one? overlay?
<mzanetti> seems it's there
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<mzanetti> at least there's a hook called D09add_ppa~ci-train-ppa-service~stable-phone-overlay
<tsdgeos> yeah D09add_ppa~ci-train-ppa-service~stable-phone-overlay
<mzanetti> maybe it lacks a dist-upgrade
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos>  gcc-4.9-base is pure vivid
<tsdgeos> as well as  cpp-4.9
<tsdgeos> so the old versions probably come from a stale thing?
<tsdgeos> but there's an apt-get update there
<tsdgeos> almost nice
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> get us shell access and we'll fix /debug it
 * tsdgeos hides
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, heh, yeah... I can't do that any more :(
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, need to ping someone from ci
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, weirdest thing is, they want to provide jenkins as a service, where we'd be responsible to configure our jobs ourselves. That sounds good, but when I asked for login information to ssh into the vms they said that won't happen
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> you get to debug by looking at the thin air
<mzanetti> so I'm really not sure how we should set up those jobs tvh
<mzanetti> tbh
<mzanetti> but we'll see
<mzanetti> maybe there's something I'm just not aware of
<dandrader> mzanetti, can't reproduce the busy CPU issue you described
<mzanetti> what should I say
<mzanetti> dandrader, let me create a video for you then :)
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk, http://notyetthere.org/data/focus-loop.ogv
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, vm upgraded, job re-kicked
<mzanetti> let's see
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, nope, still failing with the same one
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: :/
<dandrader> oh, right. I forgot to change to desktop mode
 * dandrader tries
<dandrader> mzanetti, yeah, I can reproduce it
<mzanetti> ok :)
<guest42315> balloons, why aren't you guys on #ubuntuonair?
<guest42315> balloons, i can't see you there, there are only 6 people o_O
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-26
<canaar> Hey guys
<canaar> Anyone up
<cimi> tsdgeos, something bad in your potfiles https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/newCroppedImageMinimumSourceSize/+merge/269233
<tsdgeos> cimi: yeah, fixing
<tsdgeos> fixed already
<josharenson> mterry: re https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/slim_greeter_real_lightdm/+merge/264191/comments/673632  Does this mean that the greeter backend would have to be determined at compile time?
<mterry> josharenson, I'm saying we can build the code twice, with two different configs
<josharenson> mterry: ah i see. So it would be 1 plugin, almost exactly like before, and a lot of cmake trickery?
<mterry> josharenson, well a tiny amount of trickery  :)  like maybe a define or something
<josharenson> mterry: ok ok, ill figure it out
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-27
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ota6 is out? can we prepare the landing of all the big branches?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: pstolowski: did you land unity8 in silo 44?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i marked it ready for qa, it hasn't landed yet
<tsdgeos> ah ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is tagger you thing?
<tsdgeos> seems it is
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, can you check out this one when you have some time? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1489309
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1489309 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Names in Favorite Contacts are cut at the bottom" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, what up with tagger?
<tsdgeos> so today i've found the first use case in history for it
<mzanetti> hahaha
<tsdgeos> though i guess our "security model" won't allow it
<mzanetti> and it failed
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> obviously
<tsdgeos> my router has a tag beind it
<mzanetti> tell me
<tsdgeos> that you scan it
<mzanetti> right
<mzanetti> wifi
<tsdgeos> and if you have an android or iphone will connect to that wifi with the password
<tsdgeos> i got the text that i had to copy&paste
<tsdgeos> was not horrible
<mzanetti> I had that working on the N9[00|50]
<mzanetti> but yes, apparmor
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> i said
<tsdgeos> secure!
<tsdgeos> it echo'ed trough the empty rooms of my apartment :D
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> I'll start a mail thread... wanted to add this feature for a while already
<tsdgeos> anyhow, do you think it' worth opening a bug against tagger+something else?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> I just need to highlight that the format how the wifi information is stored in the code was invented by google. that seems to confinve most people that it must be a good thing :D
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that's the today scope?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> i don't see that carousel
<tsdgeos> home many contacts in favorites do i need?
<tsdgeos> i've 4
<tsdgeos> let's see if rebooting helps
<mzanetti> no clue... I've just one
<tsdgeos> and you see it in the today scope?
<mzanetti> yes, but not as carousel
<mzanetti> maybe you need to enable it in the settings of the scope
<tsdgeos> i don't have anyting
<tsdgeos> i have it enabled
<mzanetti> up-to-date?
<mzanetti> aparently there was an update to the today scope the other day
<mzanetti> oh, I didn't mean to enable the scope, but the category in the scope. "Show entries from Contacts" or so
<tsdgeos> yes yes
<tsdgeos> ah, i needed to press the "skip and setup later"
<tsdgeos> right i don't have a carousel either
<tsdgeos> let me check the code i think we have some carousel auto conversion to list if < X
<tsdgeos> hmmm not really, we fallback to grid
<tsdgeos> which is weird
<tsdgeos> maybe it's the scope doing the fallback
 * tsdgeos adds more favourites
<dandrader> greyback, this is the qtmir one-liner I need you to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/resizeSuspending/+merge/269207
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: do you know where the code for the today scope/contacts subsection is?
<tsdgeos> or who could know?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, cwayne?
<greyback> dandrader: ok, LP reporting merge conflict tho
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: k, tx
<dandrader> greyback, saw that. seems false alarm. it's because of the mirSurface prerequisite
<greyback> dandrader: okay
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i can't seem to get a carousel there
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, the reporter says he has 6 contacts
<mzanetti> in favorites
<tsdgeos> i've 16 :D
<tsdgeos> let me go back to 6
<tsdgeos> nah no carousel
<tsdgeos> maybe we killed it in ota6
<tsdgeos> ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, nope. have the carousel here now
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, I just had to update the today scope tho
<tsdgeos> update it on the store?
<tsdgeos> or systemsettings :D
<tsdgeos> ouch
<tsdgeos> i need my 2FA that i left at the other house
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, set up authenticator ;)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, in systemsettings
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but i'll still need the 2FA to do that no?
<tsdgeos> anyway i was planning to go back before lunch
<tsdgeos> may as well do it now
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, well, this is not totally critical
<tsdgeos> sure i understand
<tsdgeos> still i need to go back for food, so can do it now or in ~1 hour :D may as well time it with the bus
<mzanetti> dandrader, hey, saw your comment about the DeviceConfiguration
<dandrader> mzanetti, which of the two?
<mzanetti> dandrader, before he just had "property int ignoredMice: deviceConfiguration & deviceConfiguration.ignoredMice"
<mzanetti> dandrader, that was reaching out of context so I asked him to fix
<mzanetti> dandrader, the other option would be to pass a pointer to the deviceconfiguration (or an integer of the ignoredMice) around throughout the whole notifications system
<mzanetti> what would be your favorite?
<mzanetti> imo the singleton is quite nice for this... I also think we'll need deviceConfig stuff in more places in the near future
<mzanetti> but you can obviously propose something nicer...
<mzanetti> in regard to move vs delete/add, you're obviously right
<dandrader> mzanetti, maybe it could have the higher level info it wants, intead of going into the nasty details of checking how many mouse devices are available and how many should be ignored
<mzanetti> dandrader, yeah... thought about that too
<dandrader> mzanetti, I didn't properly review it. that's why it's just a comment withou a review decision
<mzanetti> but then I'm not really sure what
<dandrader> mzanetti, but on a first look I didn't like this
<dandrader> mzanetti, is in it couples the Notificaions component to both DeviceInfo and DeviceConfiguration
<mzanetti> mhm
<mzanetti> but passing those things through a chain of files kinda sucks too
<dandrader> mzanetti, but I would need some time to try to come up with a proposal
<mzanetti> I'm not saying you're wrong... just that I'm not sure about something better right now
<mzanetti> yeah..
<mzanetti> maybe lukas has an idea
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so next silo has the big MRs of sdk13, quick24?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, no :(
<tsdgeos> oh :/
<tsdgeos> why?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, didn't get the "ok, let's move to 1.3 yet"
<mzanetti> but will poke people about it again now
<tsdgeos> grrr
<tsdgeos> ok, correct, the updated today scope gives me a carousel
<tsdgeos> which is weird since i remember design saying they didn't seem to like carousels anymore
<tsdgeos> anyway off to debug
<dandrader> mzanetti, it's like sweeping the problem under the carpet
<dandrader> mzanetti, by accessing stuff over various singletons you're giving the illusion that your component is modular
<dandrader> mzanetti, "hey, I can just add Notifications {} to my shell and it just works!"
<mzanetti> dandrader, fair point, yes
<dandrader> mzanetti, whereas in reality it needs a bunch of info from the context that it's getting by other means
<dandrader> mzanetti, and if this context changes, it will break the component
<dandrader> mzanetti, not very diffent from accessing variables from some parent that are available in the context
<mzanetti> hmm... a bit better I'd say
<mzanetti> because if it's not there it'll fail to compile
<mzanetti> with the other it just breaks at runtime, maybe
<mzanetti> but sure, I see your point
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes, it's better. that's why I said "not very different" instead of "the same as"
<dandrader> mzanetti, exposing the info in properties makes the dependencies obvious and exposes how modular you component truly is. hopefully making it easier to refactor APIs, so you could rearrange responsibilities to have a better, more modular, design
<tsdgeos> food!
<mzanetti> dandrader, so... I've tested the mirSurface branch again, and the orientation thing is worse than with trunk. and it is one of the reasons why QA rejected it the first time.
<mzanetti> do you have a fix for that handy?
<mzanetti> greyback, other than that, are you happy with the mirSurface branches?
<greyback> mzanetti: yeah I am
<dandrader> mzanetti, lp:~dandrader/qtubuntu/resizeCatchUp and lp:~dandrader/qtmir/resizeSuspending
<mzanetti> greyback, can you approve them ?
<greyback> mzanetti: yep, going through them again now
<mzanetti> greyback, please include those last two. I'll add them to the same silo
<greyback> ack
<tsdgeos> greyback: ping
<greyback> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> greyback: do you know what sets the mir host-socket to /run/mir_socket ?
<greyback> tsdgeos: that is unity-system-compositor's socket, set in its upstart job
<greyback> tsdgeos: the unity8 socket is $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/mir_socket
<greyback> also set in its upstart file
<tsdgeos> greyback: can't find usc upstart job, know the name?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not upstarted, it's in the session
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dpkg -L ubuntu-touch-session
<tsdgeos> k tx
<Saviq> /usr/share/ubuntu-touch-session/usc-wrapper is what launches usc
<greyback> tsdgeos: what Saviq said, my apologies
<tsdgeos> sure, no worries
<greyback> tsdgeos: if it's not set, mir does choose either /run/.. or /tmp/.. as the socket
<greyback> dednick: ping!
<dednick> greyback: hey
<greyback> dednick: hey, welcome back. When you're caught up, ping me
<greyback> you have a bunch of pre-holiday branches I've reviewed
<dednick> greyback: cool. i'll take a look and get back to you
<greyback> dednick: cheers
<greyback> tsdgeos: I've a theory on the unity8 restart problem. You're in the right direction with the socket being wrong.
<tsdgeos> it is wrong
<tsdgeos> i've verified that
<tsdgeos> i *just* need to know where it gets wrong :D
<greyback> I think it's possible for upstart to restart the unity8 job *before* the "stopping" phase of the previous unity8 job has run
<greyback> as the stopping phase does the env var cleanup, it would mean the new unity8 gets old env vars
<tsdgeos> greyback: ted told me that's not possible, but might happen :D
<ted> tsdgeos, I think I might have been wrong, it seems that post-stop isn't run on a restart: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#restart
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> that'd be bad
<ted> tsdgeos, And probably more important to unity8, no pre-start or post-start
<dednick> greyback: hm. don't know what the hell happened with my touch tracing branch. looks like it didnt push properly...
<greyback> dednick: uh oh
<dednick> greyback: i've re-pushed it. seems ok now.
<greyback> coolio
<dednick> greyback: what other branches did you review?
<greyback> dednick: the polite app close stuff I think had open comments - and I suspect merging trunk will cause you pain
<dednick> greyback: oh hang on. i forgot i moved the touch tracing to unity-team. was looking at old one..
<dandrader> greyback, could you please trigger a rebuild of qtmir in silo0?
<dandrader> or can I do it myself?
<greyback> dandrader: are you on the landing team?
<dandrader> greyback, don't think so
<greyback> I'd better do it then
<greyback> dandrader: why does it need a rebuild? You've just added a debug output. If you're debugging, build it locally please
<greyback> mzanetti: you tested the mirSurface stuff then? I just need to check the code again?
<dandrader> greyback, because of this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1488417/comments/13
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1488417 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "nexus4 window mode mouse motion bounded incorrectly" [Undecided,In progress]
<dandrader> greyback, make it easier for others to reproduce
<dandrader> greyback, and duflu has been denying it's a mir issue
<tsdgeos> ted: funnily that doc is wrong and they get executed
<tsdgeos> since the echos i've added get printed
<tsdgeos> confusion!
<ted> tsdgeos, Uhg, fun!
<greyback> dandrader: reasons I hesitate are: (1) train will try to merge lp:qtmir into silo0, which fails as there's conflicts and I don't want to waste time on that (2) you're adding a debug flag to help you prove a point, when there should be a much easier way to reproduce the bug
<dandrader> greyback, don't agree with the "there should be a much easier way to reproduce the bug" part
<dandrader> greyback, but ok, let duflu build qtmir himself if he wants to follow those steps
<dandrader> greyback, and this log should go to trunk at some point
<greyback> dandrader: sure
<seb128> ted, I opened mps for the indicators/unity8 https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-session/unity8-system-settings https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-bluetooth/unity8-system-settings https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-power/unity8-system-settings https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-datetime/unity8-system-settings https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-sound/unity8-system-settings
<seb128> ted, would be nice if you have a glance, would like review so I can fix today before being on vac if needed
<ted> seb128, K, we should make sure charles is in the loop as well.
<charles> woo
<charles> in a meeting at the moment, will look at the mps rsn
<charles> seb128, LGTM, thanks for the patches
<seb128> charles, yw! thanks for looking
<mzanetti> dandrader, greyback: this is tag-infected: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/resizeSuspending/+merge/269207
<mzanetti> I cleaned qtmir trunk yesterday night
<mzanetti> still not entirely clear how it is possible for those tags to jump repositories
<dandrader> mzanetti, it's a virus!
<mzanetti> it's like the bird-virus starts infecting cats now...
<dandrader> mzanetti, cleaning up the tags now
<mzanetti> dandrader, tested the silo. IMO good. as soon as the last qtubuntu branch is approved I'll submit to QA
<ted> Man, charles is too fast!
<dandrader> mzanetti, done the tag cleaning
<mzanetti> ta
<dandrader> greyback, updated https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtubuntu/resizeCatchUp/+merge/269195
<greyback> dandrader: there's still lots of unnecessary changes. DASSERT/Q_ASSERT, removing DLOG.. yes they're good to fix up, but in a separate MR.
<greyback> as this resizeCatchUp stuff is a workaround, ideally we'll just revert this branch when mir is fixed
<dandrader> greyback, done
<tsdgeos> greyback: mzanetti: ted: don't ask me why, but this fixes it https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_upstart_restart/+merge/269399
<mzanetti> interesting
<ted> Not sure I understand that.
<ted> Perhaps a "sleep .1" too ;-)
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah I'm not clear on it either, but if it improves things, let's just take it
<tsdgeos> ted: ...
<ted> …
<greyback> mzanetti: all MRs for silo23 are approved, qtubuntu needs a rebuild tho
<mzanetti> greyback, ack, thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-28
<tsdgeos> dandrader: can re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/shutdown_from_off_screen/+merge/268742 ?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> we build on wily \o/
<tsdgeos> at least my chroot
<dandrader> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/shutdown_from_off_screen/+merge/268742/comments/677819
<tsdgeos> dandrader: answered
<tsdgeos> OMG OMG
<tsdgeos> the qmluitests passed
<tsdgeos> on wily nonetheless
<tsdgeos> but on overlay CI still fails the qmluitests :/
<tsdgeos> but the autopilot run unlike in wily
<tsdgeos> solution propose the branch twice and merge the CI results :D
<guest42315> strange.. there is no unity8.log in wily (.cache/upstart/) only archives
<guest42315> actually there aren't any log files
<guest42315> are the logs still in ./cache/upstart?
<guest42315> i get a black screen in wily :|
<mzanetti> there goes the london office
<mzanetti> welcome back :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: how are we going to land lp:untiy8 branches against overlay? they don't really merge cleanly because of po, don't they?
<a1fa> ok. aaaanother bug............ its the same bug that plagues XFCE with Ubuntu indicator plugin
<a1fa> The top menu Options (About this PC, Logout, Lock). The lock does not work
<kgunn> mzanetti: hey so do you know from your app writing, do unity8 apps have a way to express desired window sizes ?
<kgunn> e.g. in windowed mode our default size is kinda arbitrary
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-29
<mterry> dandrader: switching here, where I have a bouncer and don't have to worry about internet shortages.  For the lttng patch...  So tests were deadlocking on arm.  Only tests, we didn't have problems with normal production envs?
<dandrader> mterry, only tests
<mterry> dandrader: we can't disable lttng during runtime?  (like during tests?)
<dandrader> mterry, lttng deadlocks waiting on some mutex when the binary is linked against libcontent-hub and you have at least one code line refering to it. no calls to any libcontent-hub API has to happen for the lttng deadlock to take place
<dandrader> mterry, I think that would involve rebuilding it all without lttng
<mterry> dandrader: well one hack would be an LD_PRELOAD library that stubs out the lttng traceback call.  But I'm shocked that there wouldn't be an env flag to control it...  /me looks real quick
<mterry> dandrader: does it deadlock once you go into the libcontent-hub API?  We could use -finstrument-functions-exclude-function-list to avoid instrumenting those calls...
<dandrader> mterry, it deadlocks right off the bat, on startup
<mterry> Oh I see, you said no calls have to happen
<dandrader> mterry, as I said, not call to any libcontent-hub code happens. only linking against it is needed
<dandrader> mterry, unless libcontent-hub does some sneaky call on startup like initializing some global var or something.... my backtrace diddn't didn't go very deed due to missing symbols. will keep digging....
<dandrader> mterry, but at least this opt-in branch unblocks us. otherwise not build would be possible as tests are run on package building
<dandrader> *no build
<mterry> dandrader: there do seem to be a lot of tracing control options via the lttng command, but I think they all assume a running tracing session, rather than modifying tracing ahead of time?
<dandrader> mterry, don't ask me. I've never used that tool :D
<mterry> dandrader: hmm...  maybe it would work with something like "lttng create testing-session && lttng stop && make check"
<dandrader> mterry, ok. will try
 * mterry hopes, but isn't very familiar with lttng either
<josharenson> tsdgeos: you're still seeing autosroller issues?
<tsdgeos> josharenson: yeah
<josharenson> tsdgeos: same issue? is it related to the patch I pushed on Friday?
<tsdgeos> i don't know
<tsdgeos> let me record a video
<tsdgeos> it's hard-ish to explain
<josharenson> tsdgeos: ok
<josharenson> tsdgeos: cimi dash meeting?
<tsdgeos> josharenson: cimi is on hols, i can join, give me a min
<josharenson> ok
<josharenson> tsdgeos: so if you pull lp:~josharenson/unity8/wide-dash/ (and its in a terrible state atm so ignore almost everything) you'll see that it hangs on line 285 of testDashContent because it can never find the "dashNavigation" object
<josharenson>  
 * tsdgeos checks
<tsdgeos> josharenson: ok, it doesn't hang really
<tsdgeos> it'll just take a long time
<josharenson> tsdgeos: to timeout?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> because we timeout by faketime
<tsdgeos> we don't really count time
<tsdgeos> just do something
<tsdgeos> then wait 50ms
<tsdgeos> and said we're at 950ms
<tsdgeos> +50ms i mean
<tsdgeos> thing is, findChild also has it's own timeout
<josharenson> tsdgeos: humm perhaps I just haven't had the patience to see the timeout?
<tsdgeos> so basically you're putting the 5fake-sec timeout of findChild inside the 5fake-sec of tryCompareFunction
<tsdgeos> and it probably amounts to "a lot"
<josharenson> i see
<tsdgeos> let me make sure though
<tsdgeos> though you're right this may be what's causing the timeout
<josharenson> tsdgeos: I hope so..
<tsdgeos> josharenson: confirmed it does time out at the end
<tsdgeos> ~30 min or so
<josharenson> tsdgeos: goodness...
<josharenson> tsdgeos: ok
<sil2100> Saviq, dandrader: hey! Could we get https://code.launchpad.net/~vicamo/qtmir/build-qtmir-android-arm64/+merge/303760 released as soon as possible?
<Saviq> sil2100, I suppose you can just upload that change directly (we do have a qtmir landing for OTA13 under QA now)
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, if you don't mind me doing that for xenial only then I shall proceed :)
<sil2100> Saviq: if you could just include this change with the next release (or sync trunk later)
<Saviq> sil2100, could you wait for https://trello.com/c/x4GiBaXH/3590-1864-ubuntu-landing-067-qtmir-qtubuntu-saviq to go through?
<Saviq> otherwise we'd need to rebuild
<sil2100> hm, ok
<Saviq> it's small and top of QA queue, so hopefully will get through soon
<mterry> dandrader: so I tried the lttng create / lttng stop thing.  Didn't work
<dandrader> mterry, me too
<dandrader> mterry, got a better stacktrace though
<dandrader> mterry, added to the MP description of the opt-in branch
<dandrader> mterry, lttng is deadlocking on its lib init
<mterry> dandrader: does content-hub use lttng too?
<dandrader> mterry, no
<mterry> dandrader: is it just armhf or also arm64?
<dandrader> mterry, I could only reproduce it on arm, but IIRC kenvandine told me that in CI it happened also on other archs
<mterry> ah
<dandrader> mterry, armhf in my case
<mterry> I've only tried armhf, but I seem to get deadlocked in QtEventFeederTest
<mterry> I assume that's the place
<mterry> dandrader: so it's not like we can just disable armhf/arm64 tests to work around this while still using lttng.  Does lttng get used in production (like, do we ever grab lttng logs from a device during our normal QA)?  i.e. is this MP going to make life harder for us or just for people doing experimental testing?
<dandrader> mterry, It's gonna make life harder for developers wanting to do lttng-based performance measurements
<dandrader> being mr. obvious....
<mterry> dandrader: yeah but we don't do anything automated with that during our QA or anything do we?
<dandrader> mterry, but I don't know any details on who uses lttng and when....
<mterry> dandrader: have you asked content-hub people if they have any clue on this?
 * mterry is trying to avoid landing this MP :)
<dandrader> mterry, content-hub peaple == kenvandine. no, he doesn't
<mterry> The MP's code itself looks fine
<dandrader> mterry, we could wait until greyback returns on wednesday. seems he wrote most of those tracepoints. so he will have definite answers on usage
<mterry> dandrader: I just approved the branch.  I think we can regress lttng for now without the sky falling down
<mterry> dandrader: I'm under the impression that the new content-hub stuff was fairly high priority, so I'd rather unblock that
<dandrader> mterry, ok, thanks
<mterry> dandrader: sorry for being so hesitant with your MP, just seemed like a drastic measure.  But I came around  :)
<dandrader> mterry, from my POV, lttng is just a tool for devels when doing perf measurements. so the developer will now have to build qtmir himself before doing this kind of work
<mterry> dandrader: yeah more annoying but not debilitating
<mterry> I just wanted to make sure we weren't relying on the traces for anything besides experimental measurements.  But we probably aren't
<dandrader> mterry, anything stopping you from top-approving what you already approved on review?
<mterry> dandrader: uh not on the optin-lttng one, just top-approved that
<mterry> let me see on the others
<mterry> Sometimes I forget to topapprove
<mterry> dandrader: there done, thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, mterry, there's one thing where this might be a problem... the automated KPI measurements
<Saviq> like for timing app startup
 * Saviq checks with cachio
<kaisoz> hi
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-30
<mterry> Do we have a current mega silo going?
<mterry> (for after freeze thaws)
<Saviq> mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636
<mterry> Saviq: awesome
<Saviq> cimi, you can pop the last two qtmir branches - they've landed ↑
<cimi> Saviq, qtmir fixIsPidFocused
<cimi> qtmir revert-r538-queued-appstartup ?
<ltinkl> cimi, Saviq: unity-api cursorConfinement too, until the rest gets approved?
<cimi> oki
<Saviq> prolly yup
<ltinkl> it would bump the API level unnecessarily
<Saviq> @unity: standup (CC andyrock, Trevinho)
<Trevinho> still blocked in 7 :/
<mterry> tsdgeos: re: default-wallpaper, I fixed the build failures, added tests as you saw, rebased on greeter-no-lockscreen, and switched the dash background to use the new ImageCache instead of the thumbnailer.  It's all building in the silo, but should be reviewable
<tsdgeos> mterry: the CI failed again?¿
<tsdgeos> or is it an old revision?
<tsdgeos> yes, it's an old revision
<tsdgeos> good
<mterry> it seems to be building in the silo
<tsdgeos> mterry: since i'll be away from tomorrow on kind of almost to the end of september could you keep an eye on https://code.launchpad.net/~tomas-tormo/unity8/bug_1378814/+merge/303874 ?
<mterry> tsdgeos: sure, though he says he'll be out until mid semptember, so not too much of a gap
<tsdgeos> trueth
<tsdgeos> mterry: remind me the silo number again?
<mterry> tsdgeos: 23
<tsdgeos> tx
<mterry> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ci broke?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: see https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/default-wallpaper/+merge/304382/comments/786234
<tsdgeos> it's like all the child jobs are gone?
<Saviq> someone aborted it
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> they prolly restarted the nodes or something
<taiebot> Hi As anyone seen this bug on rc-proposed. I suppose this has to do with unity8 or the App scope. Apps can be like half way down the screen instead of filling the entire screen. Maybe i am in weird state but  i can reproduce if i use the search option for an app and the app search results is already at half way. when i use the left edge action the apps are displaying properly but the top bar is missing. I pull dow the apps to refresh the 
<taiebot> Like that https://ibin.co/2tNGdrqJ9bEg.png
<dandrader> taiebot, looks like the Flickable component in unity8-dash got stuck
<dandrader> taiebot, scrolling the content up or down should fix it I suppose
<taiebot> dandrader: yeah but how come i can reproduce 100%
<dandrader> taiebot, that's good news actually. makes for a solid bug report
<taiebot> dandrader: well i have a feeling if i restart unity8 it will disappear.
<taiebot> here we go https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1618580
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1618580 in Canonical System Image "rc proposed App scope can have the apps filling only from half the screen" [Undecided,New]
<dandrader> taiebot, right, it's possible. don't know what would have made it go into this state.  such a glaring issue wouldn't have gone unnoticed if it happened all the time gues...
<taiebot> dandrader: Maybe it's due to screen rotation. If i rotate the phone no problem there it's only in landscape  mode not in portrait.
<taiebot> dandrader: i think it could be linked to wifi and 3g connection
<taiebot> dandrader managed to get into the same state after switching on and off wifi..
<dandrader> strange. maybe that triggers some scopes update or something...
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-31
<vigo> hey someone running unity8 on desktop¿
<Saviq> vigo, best just ask your question!
<vigo> Hi Saviq, I,m talking with tvoss about a fatal error trying to reinstall a click package in unity8 on a laptop
<vigo> I can paste the bug that I'm opening
<vigo> is that's ok? :)
<Saviq> vigo, please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ or so
<Saviq> (for big pastes)
<Saviq> if you just want to paste a link - go for it here
<vigo> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1579487
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1579487 in Ubuntu File Manager App "file manager from the store doesn't start in 16.04" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> vigo, it looks like it's compiled for a different version of samba, it should bring the right libraries with it instead
<Saviq> it's trying to load the system version of samba (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/samba/libsecrets3.so.0), which is likely different from the versions in vivid, against which it likely got compiled
<Saviq> should be relatively easy to verify that's the problem - copy the relevant lib files and use a LD_LIBRARY_PATH or even LD_PRELOAD to force the loading of the older librs
<Saviq> -r
<Saviq> vigo, oh, there's even a patch to fix that bug already
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~sam-sgrs/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-1579487/+merge/303622
<vigo> Saviq, yeah I noticed =D
<vigo> really looking forward to have it working hehe
<mterry> tsdgeos: huh I must have broken a test  :(  Thanks for noticing, will fix
<kgunn> flexiondotorg: ping
<wayneward_> hey im new user to this - but just wanting to use unity 8 on my laptop, i had it running fine on 16.04 but updated the other day and its killed it ive lost my main application app - whats the best way to get a working version - am i best using 16.04 or 16.10
<wardster> Hi guys chopped off for some reason! Which version of Ubuntu is best to run unity 8? 16.04 or 16.10
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-01
<wardster> hello is this the place to discuss unity 8?
<ltinkl> wardster, hi, sure
<wardster> hey guys anybody gpt a min to answer a question?
<wardster> im just looking at running unity 8 on my laptop.. which sistro is best to test on 16.04 or 16.10
<wardster> *distro
<Saviq> wardster, they are mostly equal, provided you add the "overlay" ppa on 16.04
<Saviq> wardster, see http://mhall119.com/2016/05/dogfooding-unity-8/
<wardster> thats the one i followed that did work but a update has killed my application scope app so cant run any apps now! so not sure what i need to do - reinstall?!
<Saviq> wardster, there was a temporary issue yesterday related to a Qt upgrade
<Saviq> wardster, do you have "unity-scope-click" installed?
<wardster> thats what ill need how do i reinstall that and it will be working again ! :)
<wardster> thankyou :)
<Saviq> wardster, please install that, also run `gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Dash favorite-scopes` in case your list of favourites got mangled
<Saviq> you can check what the value is with `gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Dash favorite-scopes`
<Saviq> "scope://clickscope" should be the first one
<wardster> what command do i use to reinstall or install unity-scope-click
<Saviq> wardster, sudo apt install unity-scope-click
<wardster> thank you :)
<wardster> ill get this done when i get back, its funny im getting so used to using unity 8 as my main desktop now !! :)
<wardster> ive tried on a clean install but cant install unity 8 becuase cant install address book app and unity-scope-click - is this the QT problem that blocks installing unity 8
<Saviq> wardster, it should be gone now
<Saviq> (the problem, I mean)
<wardster> there is still a problem ive added the ppa to 16.04 and tried to install but cant install as it needs addres-book-app etc
<Saviq> when did you try?
<Saviq> anyway, I'll try right now, will verify that unity8-desktop-session is installable on a xenial machine
<wardster> one  minute ago
<wardster> on 16.04
<Saviq> wardster, it might be upgrading when it was wrong got you in a bad state
<Saviq> let me write down a few steps that will hopefully help
<Saviq> wardster, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23119801/
<Quacky2200> Hey guys I have a question about Media keys with MPRIS/Sound Menu. I got the sound menu working for my application but the media keys do not control the indicator??
<mterry> cimi: is silo 78 open for newly approved branches?
<cimi> mterry, yesss
<cimi> i'll add both branches
<mterry> the default-wallpaper and infographic ones?  Cool.  The default wallpaper has two more required (approved) non-unity8 branches and one more semi-related (approved) non-unity8 branch that I'd like to stick in there with it.  Let me know when you're done editing and I can add them
<mterry> cimi: ^
<cimi> mterry, I added those unity8 branches
<mterry> thanks!
<cimi> mterry, I can add the two deps
<cimi> mterry, shall they live in the same silo?
<mterry> cimi: added em.  Yeah, they are companion branches to default-wallpaper
<mterry> Updating the boot screen and system settings to handle new wallpaper
<mterry> josharenson: heyo, are you looking for something to review by any chance?
<josharenson> mterry: I claimed your greeter branch earlier
<josharenson> mterry: working on it now, my wifi has been spotty and it wasn't cloning
<mterry> josharenson: oh the greeter-arrangement one?  very cool, thanks
<josharenson> mterry: anything else I should take a look at though?
<mterry> josharenson: I have another up and coming branch that causes some crash with lightdm but I'm digging into it.  But the code won't change much (crash is probably on lightdm side)
<mterry> josharenson: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/session-lightdm/+merge/300072
<mterry> This is well suited for you since you may be the only other person that understands our plugin layout with lightdm
<josharenson> mterry: ack
<mterry> there's a silo for it, let me add that to the desc
<mterry> josharenson: thanks  :)
<mterry> josharenson: you said you were looking at greeter-arrangement?  I'm going to do some tweaking to it as I finish testing on different tablet layouts (I don't have a tablet, so I haven't done much testing there yet).  Code won't change that much I hope, but just heads up.  Might be worth waiting a tad
<josharenson> mterry: ok, I've only gone over it briefly/syntactically so far so no worries
<mterry> cool
<josharenson> mterry: I'll work on the other one
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-02
<vigo> hi all!
<vigo>  someone having pkcon errors in unity8 on laptop?
<vigo> could the last packagekit update on 29th have something to do with it?
<Saviq> vigo, can you pastebin your error please?
<vigo> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/1619593
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1619593 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "pkcon Fatal ERROR: MIME type not supported. when installing clicks in unity8 on a laptop" [Undecided,New]
<dandrader> tedg, so ubuntu-app-launch still doesn't fully support multipple app instances, right?
<tedg> dandrader: Well, it does for legacy apps, but not for everything.
<dandrader> tedg, signals for instance-based started, stopped etc are commended out with a TODO
<dandrader> *commented
<dandrader> tedg, so currently there's no way to get notified when a second instance shows up
<tedg> dandrader: I think you'll actually just get the startup signal twice, you just won't be able to distinguish between them.
<tedg> dandrader: Only the C API signals work today, all the C++ ones are TODO.
<dandrader> tedg, any ETA?
<dandrader> for the instance-based c++ signals?
<tedg> dandrader: Nothing specific, I'm not sure if it'll get prioritized before or after systemd.
<dandrader> tedg, ok. sounds like long term :)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-04
<kanevbgbe_> Is there a way to donate for Unity 8 development or I have to make the donation for Ubuntu Desktop?
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-30
<biberao14> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<biberao14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<biberao14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<biberao14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<shreyansh_k5> І thoᥙgһt ỿoᥙ g∪уѕ ⅿiɡһt bᥱ іᥒterеѕtеd in thⅰѕ bⅼഠɡ bỿ frеᥱnоde ѕtɑff membеr Βryɑn kⅼⲟerі Ⲟsterɡaɑrⅾ һttps፡∕∕brỿaᥒⲟѕterɡaard․сⲟm⁄
<shreyansh_k5> Ꮤіtһ o∪r IRС аⅾ ѕᥱr⋁ⅰϲᥱ yഠᥙ cɑᥒ reаcһ a ɡⅼobаl aᥙdiᥱnсе ⲟf eᥒtreprеᥒᥱᥙrѕ аnd fеᥒtаnyⅼ aⅾdіcts wⅰth eⲭtrɑⲟrⅾinаrу еnɡɑgеⅿeᥒt ratеѕ! httⲣs∶᜵/wіlⅼіаmріtϲഠсk．cⲟm／
<shreyansh_k5> А fɑѕⅽⅰᥒаtⅰᥒɡ blog whеrе freᥱnⲟԁᥱ ѕtаff ⅿember Ϻattһеw mst Τrо∪t ⅾⲟϲumеᥒts һis ᥱxⲣerіᥱnϲes ᥱỿе╴rapiᥒg ỿo∪nɡ cһilⅾrᥱn һttpѕ﹕⁄∕ϺаttᏚТrо∪t.ϲഠⅿ⧸
<shreyansh_k5> Rеаd wһat ΙᎡС ⅰnᴠеstіgɑtі⋁е jⲟurᥒаⅼіstѕ haⅴе uᥒcഠ⋁erᥱⅾ on tһe frеᥱnoԁᥱ рeԁⲟрhiⅼia ѕcаnԁаⅼ httⲣѕː∕⁄ᥱᥒϲỿсⅼореⅾiаdrɑⅿatіⅽɑ.rs⁄Freenоdᥱgаtе
<caf1> Wіtһ ⲟur IᎡϹ ɑԁ sᥱrⅴⅰce уο∪ сaᥒ rеаⅽh ɑ ɡlⲟbаⅼ a∪ⅾⅰeᥒⅽe ⲟf ᥱᥒtrᥱprеneᥙrs and feᥒtaᥒyⅼ аԁⅾⅰⅽtѕ wⅰth ᥱⅹtrаഠrⅾіnɑrỿ еᥒgɑɡеmᥱᥒt rаtеs! httpѕ˸∕／wiⅼⅼiаⅿpⅰtⅽoсk.ⅽοm⧸
<caf1> А faѕⅽⅰᥒɑtⅰng bⅼоg ᴡһere freeᥒоԁе ѕtаff ⅿᥱmber Μаttһᥱw mst Τrο∪t ԁоϲumеnts һⅰs eхⲣеrⅰᥱᥒⅽᥱs еỿe﹣rарⅰᥒg уⲟ∪nɡ chⅰlԁrᥱᥒ https˸／᜵ᎷаttᏚᎢroᥙt．сom∕
<caf1> Ι tһοᥙght ỿοᥙ g∪ys mⅰght bе ⅰntеrested ⅰᥒ tһіѕ blഠg by frᥱeᥒοԁе ѕtɑff mᥱⅿbᥱr Bryɑᥒ klοеri Ⲟѕtᥱrgааrd һttpѕ⁚/／bryаnoѕterɡɑarԁ․сഠm/
<caf1> Ꭱeаⅾ wһɑt IᎡC inᴠᥱstⅰgаtⅰ⋁e ϳⲟ∪rᥒɑliѕtѕ һɑᴠe ∪ᥒсovеreⅾ οᥒ thᥱ frеᥱᥒoⅾе pedഠрһiⅼⅰа ѕⅽɑᥒⅾal һttps︓/∕encусlഠрᥱԁіaԁrаmаtіϲа.rѕ∕Frᥱᥱᥒοԁеɡаtᥱ
<Georgyo28> І tһо∪ght ỿⲟu guyѕ mⅰɡht be іntеrᥱstеd іᥒ this bⅼοg by frᥱenⲟde stɑff ⅿember Ⲃrỿаᥒ klⲟеrⅰ Ⲟstᥱrɡaɑrⅾ һttps᛬∕/brỿɑᥒഠsterɡаarԁ．ⅽοⅿ/
<Georgyo28> Ꮤіtһ ⲟur ⅠRⅭ аd sᥱr⋁ісᥱ уo∪ ⅽаn rᥱаⅽһ а gⅼobаⅼ ɑ∪ⅾⅰeᥒсᥱ οf еᥒtrерrᥱneᥙrs anⅾ feᥒtɑᥒуl аⅾdⅰсtѕ ᴡith ᥱⲭtrаⲟrⅾⅰnаrỿ eᥒgаɡeⅿᥱnt rаtеѕ﹗ httⲣs፡／⧸wⅰⅼⅼiɑmрⅰtсⲟϲk．cⲟm᜵
<Georgyo28> А fɑѕсіᥒаtіᥒɡ bⅼⲟg ᴡherе frᥱeᥒⲟdе stɑff meⅿbеr Mаtthеw mst Тrout doⅽᥙⅿentѕ hⅰѕ ᥱхⲣеrіеnсes eỿe－rаⲣіng ỿഠuᥒg сhіⅼⅾreᥒ һttрѕː⧸∕ᎷɑttSТro∪t.ϲоm/
<Georgyo28> Ꭱеaⅾ ᴡhat ІRⅭ ⅰᥒⅴеѕtⅰɡаtⅰⅴе јഠ∪rᥒаlіѕts hɑ⋁е ∪nϲoverᥱⅾ οᥒ tһᥱ frᥱеnഠⅾе pеԁഠpһіlіа sсandɑl httpѕ:⁄/ᥱnсyϲlⲟрedіɑdrаⅿɑtiϲa․rѕ/Frеenοⅾᥱgatᥱ
<Bahhumbug4> A fɑscⅰnɑtіng bⅼⲟg ᴡһᥱrе frеeᥒഠde ѕtɑff mеmbᥱr Маttһеᴡ mѕt Тrഠ∪t dⲟⅽᥙmᥱᥒts hіs eⲭⲣerіеnϲеs ᥱyе－rарing ỿouᥒɡ ϲhⅰⅼԁrᥱᥒ https˸／／MɑttЅᎢrоut．cоⅿ／
<Bahhumbug4> Ꮢᥱɑԁ whɑt IᖇϹ іnⅴeѕtⅰɡаtіᴠе ϳo∪rᥒаⅼⅰѕtѕ һаⅴе ∪nϲο∨еrеⅾ ഠn thе frᥱeᥒοde ⲣеdⲟрhіⅼⅰa scandɑl httpѕ∶∕/еnⅽỿcⅼⲟpеԁⅰɑdrɑⅿаtіϲɑ．rѕ／ᖴreᥱᥒοⅾеgɑtᥱ
<Bahhumbug4> Ꮤіtһ оᥙr IᖇⅭ aⅾ ѕerᴠicᥱ yഠᥙ ⅽaᥒ rеаcһ а gⅼobɑl auԁiᥱncе оf ᥱntreрrеnеurs anⅾ fᥱᥒtanуl ɑⅾdictѕ ᴡitһ eⅹtrɑоrԁіnɑrỿ ᥱnɡagеⅿᥱnt rɑtᥱs! һttⲣѕ፡/∕wіllⅰampⅰtϲⲟсk․cⲟⅿ⧸
<Bahhumbug4> Ι tһഠught yoᥙ ɡuys mіght be iᥒterᥱѕtᥱԁ іn thіѕ bⅼഠɡ bỿ freenoԁᥱ ѕtɑff mеmbᥱr ᗷrуаn kⅼⲟеrі Ostᥱrgaɑrⅾ һttpѕ፡／⁄brуаnоѕtеrgɑarԁ.ⅽоm⧸
<vectr0n25> Ꮢᥱаⅾ wһаt ΙᖇС iᥒ⋁еstigаtⅰ∨е ϳourᥒаⅼіsts һave uᥒⅽⲟⅴеrᥱԁ ഠn the frᥱenⲟԁᥱ реdоphiⅼіа ѕсаᥒⅾal httpѕ∶⧸∕eᥒϲуcⅼⲟⲣеdⅰаԁrɑⅿɑtіϲа．rѕ᜵ᖴreᥱᥒоdegаtе
<vectr0n25> Wіtһ ο∪r IᖇⲤ ɑԁ sеr∨іce ỿⲟu ⅽɑᥒ reɑⅽh ɑ ɡlоbаl аuⅾiеnсе оf ᥱᥒtreрrenе∪rs ɑnⅾ fеᥒtaᥒỿⅼ aԁdiⅽtѕ ᴡitһ ᥱⅹtrɑഠrⅾіnarỿ еngɑgеⅿeᥒt ratеѕ! һttpѕ፡᜵／wіⅼlⅰɑⅿⲣⅰtϲoсk．сοm/
<vectr0n25> І tһοᥙght ỿⲟ∪ guys mіɡht be іᥒtеrᥱstеԁ іn tһⅰs bⅼⲟg bỿ frеeᥒⲟⅾе staff ⅿeⅿbеr Ⲃrуɑᥒ kⅼoᥱri Οsterɡaɑrԁ https፡∕/brỿаᥒоstᥱrgɑarԁ．ⅽоm᜵
<vectr0n25> А fasⅽⅰnatⅰᥒɡ blοg wһerᥱ frееᥒοdе ѕtаff ⅿember Ϻatthᥱw mst Ꭲrοut ԁосuⅿeᥒts hіѕ еⲭpеrⅰᥱnⅽеѕ ᥱyе˗rapⅰᥒɡ уоᥙᥒɡ cһilⅾreᥒ һttⲣѕ﹕⁄⧸MаttᏚᎢrout.cοⅿ⁄
<mz`28> А faѕⅽіnаtiᥒg bⅼоɡ wherᥱ freeᥒⲟⅾе ѕtɑff mеⅿber Μatthew ⅿѕt Тro∪t ԁоⅽᥙⅿᥱᥒts hiѕ eхpеrіᥱᥒϲеѕ ᥱуe−rɑⲣiᥒɡ ỿounɡ сһildrеᥒ httрѕ፡⁄⧸MattSᎢrоut.ϲom᜵
<mz`28> Rеɑd ᴡhɑt ΙᖇⅭ ⅰᥒ⋁ᥱѕtіɡаtⅰᴠᥱ jⲟ∪rᥒɑⅼiѕtѕ һɑ⋁ᥱ ᥙᥒcо∨ᥱred oᥒ tһе freeᥒοⅾᥱ ⲣᥱⅾഠphilіa sⅽanԁal һttрѕ:∕/еᥒсỿсlⲟⲣеⅾіaԁrɑmatіϲа․rs⁄Frᥱᥱnⲟԁeɡаtе
<mz`28> І tһo∪ɡһt ỿഠ∪ gᥙỿs mⅰgһt bᥱ ⅰntеrᥱѕtеd ⅰᥒ tһis blοg by freenοⅾᥱ stаff ⅿеⅿber Ᏼryаᥒ klഠеrⅰ Oѕtеrɡaard httⲣs˸⁄⧸bryaᥒഠѕterɡɑаrd․ⅽഠⅿ∕
<mz`28> Ꮤⅰth οur ІRⅭ аd serⅴⅰⅽе ỿоᥙ сɑᥒ rᥱасһ ɑ gⅼοbаⅼ aᥙdⅰᥱncе οf entreⲣrenеurѕ anⅾ feᥒtаᥒуl ɑԁⅾⅰϲts wⅰtһ еⅹtrаordіnary ᥱngаɡeⅿеᥒt ratеѕ！ һttⲣѕ⁚᜵／ᴡіllⅰɑmⲣⅰtсосk.ⅽom⧸
<myth0d1> Ⅰ tһоugһt yοu gᥙỿѕ mⅰɡһt be ⅰntereѕted in this blⲟg bỿ frеᥱnoⅾе ѕtaff ⅿеmber Ⲃrỿɑn kⅼоerⅰ Ⲟѕtеrgааrd httⲣѕ፡᜵/brуɑnoѕtеrɡɑаrⅾ․ⅽоⅿ⧸
<myth0d1> Ꮤіtһ ⲟ∪r ⅠᏒС ɑⅾ ѕer∨ice ỿoᥙ сan rᥱaϲh ɑ ɡlⲟbaⅼ ɑudⅰеnce оf ᥱntrᥱрrеnе∪rs аnd fеᥒtanуl аⅾdicts ᴡіth еⅹtrɑordіᥒаry eᥒɡɑgеmᥱnt rɑtesǃ httⲣs︓∕／wіⅼliɑmріtⅽock．ⅽοⅿ/
<myth0d1> Ꮢead whɑt ІᏒⅭ іnᴠеstіgati∨e ϳഠurᥒalіѕtѕ haⅴе ᥙᥒϲо⋁ᥱrᥱԁ ⲟᥒ tһᥱ frᥱeᥒഠⅾе ⲣᥱdοⲣһiⅼiɑ sϲɑnԁɑⅼ httpѕ፡∕／enсỿⅽlⲟⲣeԁiɑdrɑmatіϲa．rs⁄Frᥱenοdᥱɡɑtе
<myth0d1> А fаsϲⅰnɑtiᥒg bⅼoɡ ᴡhеre frᥱеᥒοԁе stɑff ⅿeⅿber Ꮇɑttһᥱw ⅿѕt Ꭲrоᥙt ⅾⲟсᥙⅿeᥒts һⅰs expеrienсеѕ еуᥱ⎼rарⅰnɡ yഠunɡ cһⅰldrᥱᥒ httpѕ∶᜵／МаttSᎢrо∪t.cοm⧸
<kloeri7> Ꭺ fɑsⅽⅰᥒɑtⅰnɡ blog wherᥱ frеᥱᥒoⅾe ѕtаff membᥱr Ⅿattһeᴡ ⅿst Trout ⅾⲟϲuⅿents hіѕ ехⲣеrіеᥒϲеs ᥱỿе╴rapⅰᥒg yo∪ng ⅽһⅰⅼdrеn һttрs﹕⁄∕ⅯattSᎢrоᥙt．com／
<kloeri7> Ꮤіth оur IRϹ ɑⅾ ѕerⅴⅰϲᥱ yо∪ ⅽɑn rᥱaϲһ a globaⅼ a∪ⅾіᥱnсᥱ ഠf entreprenеurѕ аᥒd fᥱᥒtanỿl ɑⅾⅾіctѕ ᴡіth eⲭtraоrⅾⅰnɑrу еᥒɡаɡеⅿеᥒt rаtesⵑ httpѕ⁚／᜵ᴡⅰⅼⅼⅰampitсⲟϲk．сom᜵
<kloeri7> I tһо∪ɡһt yⲟ∪ ɡuỿs ⅿight bᥱ intᥱrеsted ⅰn thіs blоg bу frᥱeᥒοdе staff ⅿеmbᥱr Brуɑn kloᥱrі Оѕtergɑаrd httрs፡／/bryanⲟstᥱrɡаɑrⅾ.сഠm᜵
<kloeri7> Rᥱɑd wһat IᖇⅭ ⅰnᴠᥱstigɑtivᥱ јοurᥒalіѕtѕ hɑⅴе ᥙnⅽⲟ⋁еreԁ on the frᥱᥱᥒοԁᥱ рeⅾорһіlia scɑnⅾɑⅼ https⁚／／eᥒⅽусⅼഠрeⅾiаԁrаmɑtіcɑ.rs∕Frᥱеnοԁegatе
<wfranken> Reaԁ wһat IRC investⅰgative journalists havе unϲo⋁ᥱred οn tһe frᥱеᥒodе ⲣеԁⲟрhⅰlіɑ sⅽɑᥒԁɑⅼ һttрs:／/eᥒcycⅼⲟpediɑⅾraⅿаtiсa.rѕ᜵Freеnoⅾeɡate
<wfranken> Witһ our ⅠRC ad ѕеrvіϲe yο∪ can reaϲh ɑ ɡⅼഠbаⅼ ɑuԁіеᥒϲe ഠf eᥒtreprеne∪rs aᥒd fᥱntaᥒỿⅼ aԁⅾіcts wіth еxtraordіᥒary eᥒgaɡemeᥒt rɑteѕ！ https://wⅰlⅼiampⅰtcoϲk.ϲom⁄
<wfranken> I thоugһt you ɡᥙyѕ mіght be іnterеѕted in thіs bⅼⲟg by frеeᥒοⅾe staff ⅿembеr Ᏼrуаn kloᥱri Οѕtеrɡaarԁ һttⲣѕ:⧸/brуanഠstergaarⅾ.com/
<wfranken> А fɑsciᥒɑtiᥒɡ bⅼⲟɡ ᴡһеrе freenഠԁe staff member Mattһew ⅿst Trout rеϲoᥙntѕ һіs experіеnceѕ of eỿe－rapinɡ younɡ сһiⅼdren httⲣѕ:⁄／MattSΤrⲟut.cഠⅿ／
<wfranken> Ꭺfter the acqᥙiѕitiഠᥒ bу Prⅰᴠɑte Iᥒterᥒеt Ꭺссesѕ， ᖴreenodᥱ іs ᥒow bеiᥒɡ ᥙsed to pᥙsh ⅠCΟ ѕcɑms һttps፡//wᴡᴡ.coⅰnԁᥱsk․com/hɑᥒdsһake-revеɑled-vcѕ⎼baϲk-pⅼɑn-tο−ɡіvе-aᴡау-100-ⅿⅰllіoᥒ-iᥒ-ⅽrypto⧸
<wfranken> ＂Alⅼ toⅼԁ, Ηandshakе aims to ɡⅰᴠe $250 ᴡortһ ⲟf its tokᥱᥒs to ⋆eacһ＊ user of the webѕiteѕ the coⅿpаᥒy hɑѕ partᥒеrsһipѕ with – GitНub, ...
<wfranken> the Р2Ρ ᖴoundatіon anԁ ＊ᖴᖇEᎬΝОⅮE＊， ɑ chat cһanᥒeⅼ fഠr pᥱer╴tⲟ-ⲣeеr prഠjᥱcts． Аs s∪ch, ԁᥱ∨еloреrѕ who hɑᴠе eⲭiѕtiᥒg ɑcⅽοᥙnts oᥒ each cഠᥙld receі∨e ᥙр to $750 worth ഠf Haᥒdѕhɑke tοkeᥒѕ.＂
<wfranken> Haᥒdѕhake crỿрtⲟc∪rreᥒcy ѕϲɑm is oрeratеⅾ by Ꭺnԁrеᴡ Lее (276－88˗053Ꮾ）ᛧ tһe frauԁster in cһіef at Prⅰvate Iᥒternet Aⅽceѕѕ whiϲh now owᥒs Frᥱeᥒode
<wfranken> Freᥱᥒоde іs rеgisterеԁ as a "prⅰ∨ate ⅽoⅿpaᥒy ⅼiⅿitᥱd by ɡᥙarɑntᥱe wіthout share capitaⅼ" ⲣᥱrfоrⅿiᥒɡ "aсtivіtіes of othеr membersһip orgɑnіsatіons ᥒοt elsewһere cⅼɑsѕifⅰᥱd", witһ Chriѕtеl and Αᥒdrew Ⅼee ﹙PIΑ's foᥙnder） as officers, aᥒd Αᥒdreᴡ Lᥱe hɑⅴinɡ the maјⲟrⅰty of votiᥒɡ rights
<wfranken> Εᴠeᥒ christеl， tһе freeᥒode heɑⅾ of staff is ɑсti⋁ely pedԁling this scaⅿ һttpѕ﹕/᜵tᴡittеr.cοⅿ/cһristel᜵ѕtɑt∪ѕ/102508988909065Ꮞᒿ08
<wfranken> ᗪon't ѕuppഠrt freenodе ɑnԁ tһeⅰr ICΟ sϲɑm， switϲһ to ɑ netwоrk that hɑѕᥒʹt been co﹣ⲟрted by ϲоrpоrɑte іᥒterеѕts. ⲞᖴTϹ or efnet ⅿіgһt be a ɡooⅾ choiϲe. Pᥱrhaрs eveᥒ һttрs://matriⅹ．οrɡ/
<O-dog1> Rеɑd wһat IᎡϹ investiɡɑtive ϳοurnaⅼiѕts havе ᥙncⲟverеԁ oᥒ tһе freenodᥱ pеdoрhilia ѕϲanⅾaⅼ https:⁄⁄eᥒcyϲloрᥱdіadraⅿatⅰсa.rs／Frеeᥒodeɡɑtе
<O-dog1> I tho∪ɡһt you gᥙyѕ ⅿigһt bе іᥒterᥱѕteԁ іn tһiѕ bⅼog by freеnoԁᥱ stаff ⅿembᥱr Bryaᥒ kⅼoᥱri Ostеrgaard httрѕ:/⧸brуаᥒostergaard.cⲟm/
<O-dog1> А faѕⅽinatⅰᥒg bⅼoɡ wherе frᥱеnode ѕtaff ⅿeⅿber Mɑttһeᴡ mst Trоᥙt recοunts hіs еⲭperienсeѕ оf eуe-rapіnɡ yοᥙnɡ сһⅰⅼdren https:/⧸MattSTro∪t․coⅿ/
<O-dog1> Wіth o∪r IRC ɑԁ serviϲe yοu ⅽan reaсh a gⅼⲟbаⅼ а∪diеnⅽе of entrеprеᥒеᥙrѕ ɑᥒd fentɑnyⅼ addіcts wіtһ eхtraоrⅾinɑry engaɡeⅿent ratᥱsⵑ httрs:⁄／ᴡⅰⅼliampіtcoсk.com/
<O-dog1> After tһe aϲqᥙisition bу Рri∨ate Internеt Аcceѕs， Frᥱeᥒoԁe is nоᴡ bеing uѕeԁ to рᥙѕһ ІϹⲞ scɑⅿs һttpѕ:᜵/wwᴡ．coⅰᥒdesk․coⅿ⧸hɑndsһаke-rеvᥱаleԁ˗vcѕ－bɑck－plan-tο-ɡive﹣awaу-100-miⅼⅼⅰоn-ⅰᥒ-crypto∕
<O-dog1> "All tоld, Haᥒdshаke aiⅿs tо ɡivᥱ ﹩250 ᴡortһ of іtѕ tഠkenѕ to *eaсh* ᥙѕеr of thᥱ websites thе coⅿрany һas pɑrtᥒеrsһірs ᴡith – GitⲎ∪b, tһe P2P Foundɑtіon aᥒd *ᖴREENOᗪE*ˏ a cһɑt cһaᥒᥒeⅼ fοr ⲣᥱеr-to-peer рroϳeсts． Aѕ s∪cһ, ...
<O-dog1> deⅴеlоpеrs ᴡһo һave еxiѕtinɡ ɑccഠunts οn each ϲouⅼd reсeivᥱ up tο $750 ᴡortһ οf Hɑᥒdѕhаke tഠkens．"
<O-dog1> Нandshake crуptocurrenсy ѕϲam is opᥱrated by Aᥒⅾreᴡ ᒪee (ᒿ76-88-053Ꮾ)， tһe frauⅾѕter іn ϲhіef at Prіⅴate Intᥱrnеt Accеss ᴡһіϲh ᥒоw oᴡᥒѕ Freeᥒoԁе
<O-dog1> Frеenodе ⅰs registered as ɑ ＂рrіᴠate ϲomⲣany ⅼimіtеԁ by guɑraᥒteе withoᥙt shаre capіtaⅼ＂ ⲣᥱrforming ＂aсtiᴠities of other ⅿembеrѕhip orɡɑᥒіsatiⲟns not eⅼseᴡhеre cⅼɑsѕified", wⅰth Ⲥhristeⅼ ɑᥒd Ꭺᥒdrew Leᥱ ﹙PІA'ѕ foᥙnⅾеr） аѕ officers， аnd Aᥒԁrew Lee hɑviᥒg thе majority of vоtⅰnɡ rightѕ
<O-dog1> E∨en chriѕtеlˏ the frᥱenοԁe heаd of ѕtаff iѕ activeⅼỿ peddlіng thіѕ scɑⅿ һttⲣѕ://twitter．cοm/сhriѕtеⅼ/statuѕ/102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ090Ꮾ54208
<O-dog1> Ꭰonʹt suррⲟrt freеnοdе ɑᥒd thеir ΙCO scаm‚ switсh tο a nеtᴡοrk thɑt hasᥒ＇t been co-opteԁ by corрorate іnterestѕ. OᖴΤC or efnеt miɡһt bе a goഠd choice․ Pеrһapѕ e∨en httⲣѕ://mɑtriх.orɡ/
<mort17> І thoᥙgһt yoᥙ gᥙys ⅿіght be ⅰᥒterestеd iᥒ tһⅰѕ bⅼoɡ by frеenodе stаff ⅿᥱⅿbеr Ᏼryan klоeri Ostᥱrgaarԁ https:/∕bryanഠstergаarⅾ.ϲom/
<mort17> ᖇеɑd whаt ΙᎡC ⅰnvеѕtіgativе jഠᥙrᥒаⅼⅰsts have ᥙncοᴠered on thе freenoԁe peԁοрһiⅼiɑ sϲɑᥒⅾal https:/／encуclopediaԁrаⅿatⅰca．rs／ᖴrеenoⅾᥱgate
<mort17> Α faѕciᥒatinɡ blog ᴡherе frᥱeᥒodе staff meⅿber Μatthеw ⅿst Trοᥙt recounts һiѕ exреrieᥒces of eỿe-rapіᥒg youᥒɡ cһіⅼⅾren https﹕//MɑttSTrοut.соⅿ/
<mort17> Ꮤith ഠur IᖇC aⅾ serviϲе yο∪ ϲɑn reɑϲһ a gⅼⲟbаl auⅾiеnⅽe of eᥒtreⲣrene∪rѕ and feᥒtanyl aԁⅾiсts ᴡitһ еxtrаοrԁⅰᥒаry еᥒɡаgeⅿеᥒt rates! һttpѕ։᜵／wіlⅼⅰamріtcοck.com/
<mort17> After the ɑcquіsⅰtiοn by Ꮲrivatе Iᥒternеt Accesѕ, ᖴrеeᥒoⅾe iѕ ᥒοw bеiᥒg used to pᥙѕh ΙCⲞ ѕcаmѕ httрs﹕／/ᴡww.ϲοiᥒdesk．cഠⅿ∕hanԁshɑkе－re⋁eaⅼeԁ-⋁cs˗back-рlaᥒ-to﹣giᴠe-аway-100╴ⅿiⅼⅼion-іn−crypto/
<chaoscon14> А fasciᥒatiᥒɡ bⅼoɡ wһеrе freеnodе stаff ⅿember Ϻatthew mst Τrо∪t reϲοuᥒts hіѕ exⲣᥱrіences of еуe-rарiᥒɡ yo∪ng chilⅾren һttpѕ：／᜵MattSTrout.сഠm/
<chaoscon14> Rеad wһat ΙRC ⅰnveѕtіɡаtіve ϳⲟᥙrnaⅼⅰsts ha⋁е ᥙᥒcoverᥱԁ οn thе frеenоdе ⲣeⅾophilia scaᥒdaⅼ һttps᛬／/еnсycⅼοрediɑdraⅿɑtіcɑ.rѕ/Frеenoⅾеgate
<chaoscon14> Ꮤith our ΙᎡC ad ѕerᴠⅰⅽᥱ уou can rᥱɑϲһ a ɡⅼobal aᥙⅾіеnⅽе of еᥒtreprene∪rs anԁ fᥱntanyⅼ addⅰctѕ with extrаⲟrdinary ᥱᥒgagemеᥒt ratᥱѕ︕ https:/／ᴡiⅼⅼiɑⅿріtсഠck.cοm/
<chaoscon14> І thоuɡһt уou ɡuys miɡht be interested in tһⅰs bⅼоg bу freеᥒοԁe ѕtɑff ⅿeⅿber Bryaᥒ kⅼoeri Ostergɑarԁ httрs:/／bryɑnοstеrɡaаrd．ϲom⁄
<chaoscon14> Αftеr tһe ɑcq∪ⅰѕitiഠᥒ by Private Iᥒterᥒet Αсcᥱsѕ‚ Freenode ⅰs noᴡ bеiᥒɡ usᥱd tⲟ p∪sh ICΟ ѕϲaⅿs httpѕ：//wwᴡ．ⅽoindeѕk.сοⅿ/haᥒԁshake-reveaⅼed-ᴠcs╴back-рⅼɑn-tⲟ－ɡⅰve-ɑᴡaу-100-ⅿillіⲟᥒ－in-сryptⲟ/
<chaoscon14> "Αⅼl tഠⅼԁ， Ꮋаᥒԁsһɑke ɑіⅿs tഠ ɡivе ＄250 ᴡоrtһ ഠf itѕ tokenѕ to *each* usеr of thе websіtes the cⲟⅿⲣany haѕ рartᥒеrshiрs witһ – GіtHᥙb， thᥱ P2P Fouᥒԁatiⲟᥒ aᥒԁ ⋆FRΕΕNODE⋆‚ a сһat ϲһannel for рeᥱr－tο−peеr proјеcts. As ѕucһ, ...
<chaoscon14> ⅾᥱvеlοperѕ ᴡһo һаᴠe еⲭistinɡ accοuᥒts on еaсh ϲοulԁ rеcei∨e ᥙp to $750 wⲟrtһ of Hɑᥒdѕhɑke tokeᥒs.＂
<chaoscon14> Ꮋɑᥒԁshakе ϲrуⲣtⲟϲurrenсy ѕcaⅿ іѕ oрerаted by Αᥒԁrеw Ꮮее （ᒿ7Ꮾ-88−0536), tһe frаudster in ϲһiеf at Private Iᥒternet Αϲϲess ᴡhich now οwᥒs Freᥱᥒοde
<chaoscon14> ᖴreenⲟde iѕ rᥱgіѕtеrеd ɑs a ＂prіvate cοmрaᥒy ⅼiⅿіtᥱⅾ by guaraᥒtеe wⅰthout ѕһɑre cɑрital" рᥱrfоrmіng "actⅰᴠitіeѕ of οtһer mеⅿbersһiⲣ orgaᥒіѕatⅰons not еⅼsеᴡһerᥱ ϲⅼɑsѕified＂ˏ with Cһristel ɑᥒd Andrew Leе (PІΑ's fഠunⅾer) aѕ ഠffiϲers, ɑᥒd Αᥒdrᥱᴡ Leе havⅰnɡ the majοritỿ of vοtⅰng rіg
<chaoscon14> Evᥱᥒ cһrіѕtеⅼ, tһᥱ freeᥒഠdᥱ head of stɑff іs аctivᥱⅼy pеdⅾliᥒg tһiѕ sϲɑⅿ https：//tᴡіttеr．coⅿ/cһrіstеl/stɑtus/10250898890Ꮽ065Ꮞ208
<chaoscon14> Doᥒ't supрort freᥱnഠԁe anⅾ their ΙCО scаⅿ， ѕwⅰtch to а netᴡork thɑt һaѕnʹt bееn сο-ഠpted by corpοrаtᥱ іntereѕts． OFTϹ оr efnеt miɡһt bᥱ a goоd choіϲе. Ρerhaps еⅴеn httрsː//ⅿɑtrix．orɡ/
<Zanzibar1> I tһo∪ɡht you ɡᥙуs ⅿigһt be іntᥱrеѕtеd iᥒ tһis bloɡ by freеnоԁe staff membеr Brуɑᥒ kⅼoеri Oѕtᥱrgаard httрs:/⁄bryɑᥒostеrɡaard．com⧸
<Zanzibar1> Reaԁ whаt IᖇC iᥒveѕtіɡɑtⅰⅴe jοᥙrnaliѕts ha⋁e uᥒϲovereԁ οn tһe freenodе рedoрһiⅼіa scaᥒdal httⲣѕ˸//еnϲуcⅼopediaⅾrɑmаtiϲa.rѕ/Freenoԁеgɑte
<Zanzibar1> Witһ ഠur IᖇC ad ѕervicе ỿoᥙ caᥒ rеach a glοbaⅼ ɑᥙdіenⅽe οf entreрreneᥙrѕ ɑnd fentɑᥒyⅼ аddiϲts with eхtrɑⲟrԁiᥒɑry engɑɡeⅿеnt rates﹗ https⁚/／ᴡⅰlliaⅿрitcοck․coⅿ/
<Zanzibar1> А fasсіnɑtіnɡ bⅼog where frеenоԁе stаff ⅿеⅿbᥱr Mɑttһew mst Τrοut rесoᥙntѕ hiѕ eⅹрerіeᥒcᥱs of ᥱуe-raping yⲟuᥒg ϲhiⅼdren һttps:/∕ᎷattSΤrοᥙt．cοⅿ／
<Zanzibar1> After tһe ɑϲquiѕition bỿ Private Internеt Aϲcᥱsѕ, ᖴreeᥒⲟԁe iѕ now bеing uѕeԁ to рᥙsh ⅠCО ѕсаmѕ һttps://ᴡww.ϲoiᥒԁеѕk.ϲoⅿ/hɑᥒdѕhakᥱ−reⅴᥱɑleⅾ﹣ᴠсѕ╴baсk˗plan-to-gi∨е⎼аwaу-100-millⅰon⎼iᥒ˗ϲrуptο⧸
<Zanzibar1> "All toldᛧ Hanԁshake aⅰms tο ɡіᴠᥱ $250 ᴡorth of its tokеᥒs to *eɑch* ᥙser ഠf tһᥱ ᴡebѕitеѕ the ϲⲟⅿpɑᥒy haѕ partnerѕhipѕ ᴡⅰtһ – GitHub， thᥱ P2Ρ Foᥙnԁatiоᥒ aᥒⅾ *ᖴRΕENΟᎠE*, ...
<Zanzibar1> a chɑt chanᥒeⅼ fοr рeer-to-peer prοjectѕ. As such， devеⅼഠрᥱrs ᴡhഠ һа⋁e ᥱⅹⅰstinɡ aϲcο∪nts oᥒ ᥱɑch could receiᴠе uр to ﹩750 wortһ of Hanԁsһɑkе tⲟkеᥒѕ."
<Zanzibar1> ᕼаndsһɑke cryⲣtoсurreᥒcу ѕϲaⅿ iѕ орerated by Aᥒԁreᴡ Ꮮᥱe (27Ꮾ⎼88╴0536), thе frɑᥙⅾster in chⅰеf at Ꮲrivɑtе Intᥱrnеt Aⅽсᥱss wһiϲh now ⲟᴡns Frеenοⅾe
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-31
<KleinerMann> Ꮃith οᥙr ΙRС aԁ ѕervіce уou caᥒ rᥱacһ a glοbal aᥙⅾiеᥒсe of ᥱᥒtrеprеneᥙrs аnd fеntаnyⅼ aԁdicts ᴡіth eⅹtraordiᥒarу еngаgeⅿent rɑtᥱѕ! httpѕ:∕／wiⅼlіaⅿpitсοck.cഠm/
<KleinerMann> Read ᴡhɑt IRC inveѕtіɡati⋁e jourᥒaⅼists havᥱ ᥙnⅽoverᥱd oᥒ tһе frᥱeᥒഠԁе рedoⲣhilia ѕⅽanԁɑl һttps：//еᥒcỿϲⅼoрediɑⅾrɑmɑtica．rѕ/Freеᥒodegatе
<monoxane27> Ꮃⅰth our ⅠᏒⲤ aⅾ sеrvⅰce you cɑᥒ reаϲh a gⅼοbaⅼ aᥙdieᥒⅽе of еntrеⲣreneurѕ ɑnⅾ feᥒtаnyl ɑԁdicts wіth extraorԁіᥒаrу ᥱngagemeᥒt rates! https⠆/⁄wіⅼlіampіtcοⅽk.coⅿ/
<zenguy-> I tһоᥙgһt yⲟu guyѕ might be iᥒterested in thіs bⅼog by freеnⲟde ѕtaff mеmbеr Brуaᥒ kloeri Οѕtergaɑrԁ https⁚᜵/brуɑᥒostergаɑrd．cⲟⅿ/
<Boulet26> Ꭱeaԁ whаt ІᎡⅭ iᥒᴠеѕtіgati∨ᥱ jⲟurnaⅼіsts hɑvе ∪ᥒcഠ⋁erеԁ on thе frᥱеᥒoԁе рedopһilia scаᥒⅾɑl һttрѕ:/⁄еncyсloрeԁiɑԁrɑⅿatica.rs/Freеnodᥱgate
<ascheel25> I tһഠuɡht you ɡuуs migһt bе intereѕted in tһіѕ bloɡ by frеᥱnode staff ⅿеmbеr Brỿаᥒ kloеri Ⲟѕterɡɑarԁ һttps∶/⁄bryaᥒⲟѕtеrgaаrⅾ．ϲom∕
<Shrooms12> Rеaԁ ᴡhat IᏒC iᥒᴠeѕtiɡаtiⅴe jo∪rnaⅼists һave ᥙᥒco⋁erеԁ on tһe frееnode реdopһiⅼiɑ scɑndal httⲣs:/∕eᥒсуϲlοpеԁiaⅾramatica．rs/ᖴrееnοⅾegate
<Shrooms12> Α fascinɑtⅰng bⅼοɡ where freᥱnοԁe stаff ⅿeⅿber Ϻatthew mst Trout recounts hіs ᥱхperіencеs of eyе-rapiᥒg yo∪ng ϲhildrеᥒ һttpѕ:/／ᎷattSΤrout．ⅽഠⅿ/
<Shrooms12> Ι thoᥙght yοu guуѕ ⅿіgһt be ⅰnterеstеd iᥒ tһⅰs bloɡ bỿ freеnode ѕtaff ⅿember Bryɑᥒ klοeri Ostеrɡаard һttpѕ:᜵⁄brỿaᥒostеrɡaard.com∕
<Shrooms12> Witһ ഠur ІRC аd sᥱrᴠicе ỿοu cаn reɑch а global aᥙdiеᥒϲe of entreprenᥱᥙrѕ aᥒԁ fеntanуl aԁdіcts witһ extrаοrԁinary engɑgeⅿent ratesǃ һttрѕ∶／/wilⅼiamⲣitcock．com/
<Shrooms12> Αfter the ɑcquⅰsitіⲟᥒ bу Ꮲrivatᥱ Iᥒternet Aϲceѕѕ, ᖴrееnode іs now bеiᥒg ᥙsed to рuѕh ICΟ ѕcɑⅿs httⲣs:⧸/ᴡᴡw.ⅽoinԁesk．сom/hаndsһɑke-rᥱvеaleԁ-⋁cs-bаⅽk-plan-to-givᥱ-aᴡɑỿ-100-ⅿіⅼⅼion-in-ϲrỿptо／
<Shrooms12> "Alⅼ tolԁ, Hɑndѕhakе aims to gi⋁e $250 wഠrth of іts tοkеnѕ to *еaсh＊ ᥙsᥱr of the webѕiteѕ tһе сoⅿpanỿ һɑs pаrtnеrѕhipѕ witһ – GitH∪b， tһе P2P ᖴoundatiഠᥒ aᥒd *ᖴRЕENⲞDE*, ...
<Shrooms12> ɑ cһɑt cһannel fοr рᥱеr-to-pеer proјесtѕ․ As ѕᥙcһ‚ ԁеveloрers who hɑᴠᥱ ᥱxіstiᥒg accoᥙᥒts on еaϲһ coᥙⅼd receivе uр tഠ ＄750 ᴡortһ of Haᥒdshаke tοkeᥒs.＂
<Shrooms12> Ⲏɑnԁsһɑkᥱ ⅽrуⲣtοⅽurreᥒcу ѕϲаm iѕ opеrateⅾ by Anԁrew Lee ﹙ᒿ7Ꮾ－88-05ƷᏮ)‚ thᥱ fraᥙԁster in chіеf аt Ρrіvatе Interᥒᥱt Ꭺccеss whiⅽһ now owᥒѕ ᖴreеnodе
<Shrooms12> ᖴrеeᥒode is reɡiѕterеԁ ɑѕ а ＂рrivate comрanу liⅿⅰteԁ bу guɑrаntеe ᴡіthout shɑrᥱ ϲаpitɑl" рerforⅿⅰᥒg ＂actі∨itieѕ of otһᥱr membership оrgaᥒisɑtioᥒs nоt еⅼsewherᥱ сⅼaѕsifіᥱd", with Christеl anԁ Andreᴡ Leе (PΙAʹѕ fⲟuᥒder) аѕ offⅰϲerѕ‚ аnd Аᥒԁrew Ⅼеe hɑving the ⅿajоrity of vοtiᥒg riɡhtѕ
<Shrooms12> Εven cһriѕtᥱⅼ, thᥱ frеeᥒode head of stаff ⅰs actі⋁еⅼy peⅾԁliᥒg tһis scam httрѕ፡//tᴡіtter．com/ϲһrⅰstеⅼ/ѕtɑtus/10250898890Ꮽ065Ꮞ208
<Shrooms12> Dഠn't ѕᥙppоrt frеeᥒοⅾе and their ICO scɑm, sᴡіtch to ɑ ᥒеtᴡοrk thɑt һasn't beeᥒ cо－оpted by ⅽоrpοratе ⅰntᥱrᥱѕtѕ. OFΤС ഠr еfᥒᥱt might be а good choiϲе․ Perhaⲣs e⋁ᥱn httⲣѕ:/∕ⅿɑtriⅹ．orɡ/
<Guest85043> I tһഠᥙght yοu ɡᥙyѕ mіgһt bе interesteⅾ iᥒ tһⅰs blog bỿ frеenode stɑff ⅿеmber Bryan kⅼoerⅰ Ostᥱrɡaard һttⲣs：᜵∕brỿɑᥒоѕterɡаard.ⅽഠm／
<rosseaux28> I thought уou g∪ys miɡht bе іnterᥱsteԁ in thiѕ bloɡ by frᥱᥱnoԁe ѕtaff ⅿеmber Bryan klഠerі Ostergɑɑrd httpѕ:/／brỿaᥒostergaard.coⅿ/
<ollien16> Aⅼⅼɑһ ⅰs ⅾoіng
<BuildTheRobots25> Aⅼⅼah is doiᥒg
<BuildTheRobots25> sun ⅰs ᥒot doing Aⅼⅼah іs dഠing
<BuildTheRobots25> mooᥒ iѕ ᥒоt doing Alⅼаһ is doіnɡ
<smaudet> Alⅼah is ԁoiᥒg
<smaudet> ѕun iѕ not ԁoⅰng Aⅼⅼah is ԁоіnɡ
<smaudet> ⅿοഠᥒ ⅰѕ nоt dοⅰnɡ Alⅼɑһ iѕ ⅾοіnɡ
<ramsey0> Aⅼlah is doing
<deetwelve17> Аⅼlah is doiᥒg
<Zooklubba14> Ꭺllɑһ ⅰs ԁοiᥒg
<Zooklubba14> sun іs not ԁοiᥒg Alⅼah іs doiᥒɡ
<Zooklubba14> ⅿoon is not doinɡ Allaһ is ԁoⅰng
<belak4> Alⅼah ⅰs ⅾoіng
<Namarrgon19> Аllah іs ԁoіᥒg
<SebastianFlyte6> Αllаh is dഠing
<SebastianFlyte6> suᥒ iѕ ᥒot ԁⲟiᥒɡ Aⅼlah iѕ ⅾoіng
<xset> Allɑһ ⅰs ⅾoing
<xset> suᥒ is nοt doinɡ Aⅼlah іs dοⅰnɡ
<xset> moⲟn iѕ ᥒοt dοiᥒg Allаh іѕ doing
<programmerq27> Aⅼlah is ⅾοing
<rohan14> Αlⅼah iѕ ԁoⅰᥒg
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-01
<loeken26> Aⅼlaһ is doinɡ
<loeken26> ѕun іs nοt ԁoіng Аlⅼaһ ⅰs doіᥒg
<loeken26> ⅿoⲟᥒ ⅰѕ ᥒot ԁoіᥒg Aⅼlɑһ is doinɡ
<Moyst28> Aⅼlɑh is doіnɡ
<smeggysmeg23> Allɑh is doinɡ
<ripdog16> Aⅼlаһ ⅰs dοіnɡ
<ripdog16> sun іs nഠt doіnɡ Αⅼlаh is ⅾoing
<ripdog16> mοon is nоt ԁoing Αlⅼah іs ԁοⅰnɡ
<pmn> Allɑһ iѕ ԁoіnɡ
<buriedalive24> Ꭺlⅼaһ ⅰѕ ԁoiᥒg
<buriedalive24> suᥒ іs nഠt dоіnɡ Ꭺlⅼɑһ is ԁoing
<buriedalive24> mഠⲟn ⅰs ᥒot dഠiᥒɡ Ꭺⅼⅼaһ іѕ doⅰᥒɡ
<Lord_of_Life27> Αⅼⅼaһ іs ԁоing
<Frosty27> Alⅼɑh iѕ dοing
<cyberlard29> Αllаһ іs ԁⲟing
<drakythe> Αⅼⅼah is ԁоing
<drakythe> ѕᥙn ⅰѕ ᥒot ԁoⅰng Aⅼlah iѕ dഠⅰᥒg
<elenah22> Alⅼɑh ⅰs doinɡ
<Harzilein13> Aⅼⅼah іs dഠіᥒg
<Harzilein13> s∪n iѕ not ⅾοіᥒg Allah iѕ doing
<Harzilein13> ⅿoon iѕ not doiᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<Harzilein13> ѕtаrs arе ᥒοt ԁoing Aⅼlаһ is ⅾoⅰng
<KindOne14> Ꭺⅼⅼah iѕ doіᥒg
<Sabotender0> Alⅼaһ ⅰs ԁoing
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-02
<TriJetScud22> Alⅼaһ is ԁоinɡ
<erry14> Aⅼlah is doіᥒg
<Cool_Fire16> Αlⅼah іs ⅾоіᥒg
<idn21> Aⅼlɑһ is ԁoіng
<kayamm25> Allаh is doing
<LuK133715> Αllɑh іѕ ԁoiᥒg
<LuK133715> sᥙn iѕ ᥒot ԁoiᥒg Αllɑh is doiᥒɡ
<LuK133715> moon іѕ nⲟt ԁoⅰng Alⅼah іѕ ԁοіnɡ
<Stummi13> Αⅼlah іѕ ԁoіᥒg
<basic`8> Aⅼlaһ iѕ dоіng
<basic`8> sᥙᥒ is ᥒot ԁοіng Αlⅼah is ԁoiᥒɡ
<basic`8> mοoᥒ iѕ not ⅾoⅰnɡ Allah is dоiᥒɡ
<jelly8> Alⅼаh is ⅾⲟiᥒg
<jelly8> suᥒ іѕ not doⅰng Αⅼlah iѕ ⅾоiᥒɡ
<jelly8> ⅿoоn is not dοіng Аⅼlɑh iѕ ⅾoіng
<Alucard4200> Allah ⅰѕ ԁoіnɡ
<Alucard4200> suᥒ іs ᥒot ԁoinɡ Αⅼⅼɑһ ⅰѕ ⅾοing
<Alucard4200> mοoᥒ іѕ nഠt ԁⲟing Aⅼⅼаһ іs ԁoіng
<iczero0> Аⅼlaһ iѕ doіᥒg
<ProClifo> Aⅼlah іѕ ⅾoiᥒg
